#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
(Tm_T/#ubuntu-ops) jdong is flurrywurry
* Jucato still recalls the flash incident...
* Tm_T flashes
(Tm_T/#ubuntu-ops) Jucato: you dont remember it anymore
(jdong/#ubuntu-ops) lol
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu-ops) !no pidgin is <reply> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
(ubotu/#ubuntu-ops) I'll remember that gnomefreak
(nalioth/#ubuntu-ops) Pici: so how long did you want your "i disturbed 23 people" kline?   :P
(Tm_T/#ubuntu-ops) gnomefreak: thank you sir
(jdong/#ubuntu-ops) :D
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu-ops) wtf
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu-ops) why did i get pmed from another bot?
(jdong/#ubuntu-ops) LOL
<jdong> the bots like you
<nalioth> gnomefreak: because there are 3 of 'em in here listening to you
<jdong> they want to get yo freak on
<Tm_T> freaky!
<gnomefreak> this bot ubotwo told me to add to ubotu not him
* Tm_T hides
<gnomefreak> shouldnt they only be active if needed?
<gnomefreak> or do they do other things
<nalioth> gnomefreak: they are doing other things
<gnomefreak> i guess ubotu no bleh is ...
<nalioth> gnomefreak: besides, if ubot3 is not active, and is needed, y'all can't come to my house and fire it up
<gnomefreak> true
<nalioth> gnomefreak: BUT there are folks here besides myself that can have it join/part as needed
<gnomefreak> nalioth: jdong is evil enough to do it though ;)
<jdong> nooooo
* jdong runs
<jdong> I've annoyed nalioth enough this month :)
<nalioth> evil enough to do what?
<gnomefreak> connect to your home server :)
<jdong> I'm probably already on his kline-when-I-have-time list :D
* gnomefreak not evil enough
<gnomefreak> eh your not that bad yet
<nalioth> nobody can connect to my home server
<nalioth> unless they're sitting in my chair
<jdong> gnomefreak: ha you don't know some of the things nalioth's had to thwack me for
* gnomefreak really needs to find time to fix gutsy
<gnomefreak> hand cuffs in wresling
<gnomefreak> this is just weird
<raky> someone please test me for the router bug
<Myrtti> moin
<gnomefreak> ah jdong how well do you know gdm package?
<jdong> not terribly well
<jdong> particularly after bulletproof got done with gdm config files
<gnomefreak> oh crap thats right
<Tm_T> Myrtti: moinmoin
<gnomefreak> your a genious
* gnomefreak can blame bricy now
<Myrtti> Tm_T: whazzup in ubuntuland
<Tm_T> Myrtti: pink hairy dolls and candy houses
<Myrtti> i notice -fi's are quiet ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> but no pony for jdong 
<Tm_T> bah, I *might* need some sleep
<gnomefreak> bryce even
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> you might
<Myrtti> I still feel like strangling my niece
<Myrtti> nice morning
<Myrtti> was funnier evening
<Myrtti>  maybe I should leave #ubuntu for today so I don't jump on people
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: eh jump on them dont forget thumb outside of fist not in it
<Myrtti> i'm too pacifist for it
<Myrtti> eexcellent. now i inhaled rye bread
<coreymon77> Myrtti: goosefrabah...:P
<Myrtti> huh?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rob> this is the way to package.. just grab Seveas stuff, apply a patch, minor modifications to build-deps and build for gusty
<rob> dependency hunting is for chumps :P
<rob> gah gutsy rather.. I always mix those two letters up I must be dyslexic
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<rob> gah it looks like nx doesn't support 64bit :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> rob, the new 3.0 version does
<Seveas> but that's not packaged yet
<rob> ah ok so I am right to give up on it then :(
<Seveas> yes
<rob> dang.
* rob is to lazy to attempt to package 3.0 at the moment
<Myrtti> bot attack?
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> rabies called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> rob1: you taking care of that?
<rob> bout to
<Myrtti> jolly good
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> rob: wayg [i=Fywqif@modemcable028.216-200-24.mc.videotron.ca]  is spamming in multiple channels (#ubuntu-offtopic and #wordpress, for instance)
<rob> not anymore :)
<tonyyarusso> ty
<jussi01> Good morning all. I think !o4o needs a slight modification so it can be called in #kubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntuforums also. Maybe #ubuntu-offtopic can be replaced with $chan ?
<jussi01> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Pumpernickel> Also, s/It is asked that c/C/, possibly.
<tonyyarusso> Pumpernickel: not sure I get yours
<tonyyarusso> it's not a proper noun or anything like that...
<Pumpernickel> It would be the first word in the sentence, though. o_O
<tonyyarusso> oh, nvm
* tonyyarusso can't read, see -motu earlier...
<tonyyarusso> makes sense
<tonyyarusso> !o4o =~ /\#ubuntu-offtopic/$chan/
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, tonyyarusso said: !o4o =~ /\#ubuntu-offtopic/$chan/
<tonyyarusso> %login
<tonyyarusso> !o4o =~ /\#ubuntu-offtopic/$chan/
<ubotu> Nothing changed there
<tonyyarusso> !o4o =~ /#ubuntu-offtopic/$chan/
<tonyyarusso> grrrrrr
<tonyyarusso> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops.  Controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<jussi01> yay
<jussi01> thanks tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Of course, that makes it weird in non-offtopic channels like this one, but that's probably okay.
<jussi01> well it doesnt really change does it? those things are still not right in #kubuntu for example...
<tonyyarusso> true.
<tonyyarusso> maybe it's better that way...hmm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<jussi01> ummm?
<jussi01> [15:08]  --> FireHazard17 has joined this channel (n=FireHaza@69.0.124.54).
<jussi01> [15:08]  --> FlameBot has joined this channel (n=FlameBot@69.0.124.54).
<jussi01> #ubuntu+1
<LjL> uhm, yeah flamebot was already suspicious enough
<LjL> i didn't notice there was a clone too
<LjL> not only +1
<jussi01> hmmm, maybe one to keep an eye on
<Hobbsee> LjL: may as well confront it, modulo what was decided in the meeting yesterday
<Pici> its in like 7 *buntu-* channels
<LjL> Hobbsee: not sure it's really a bot... but will see
<LjL> it's a mirc client
<Hobbsee> where's the thingy abaout unofficial bots?
<Pici> Heh, I versioned it too.
<LjL> the other clone, firehazard, is irssi over cygwin :)
<Hobbsee> LjL: go and confront it in +1 please
<Hobbsee> you're on the ocuncil
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines  "Please don't bring bots"
<LjL> Hobbsee: the document that seveas prepared mostly deals with making bots official, not much about unofficial bots per se i think. there is something on the irc guidelines page though
<Hobbsee> right
<LjL> Hobbsee: let me confront it in my own way :) as i was expecting, he just VERSIONed me back
<Hobbsee> Pici: you rock
<Pici> \m/
<LjL> seems alright. if it doesn't say anything, then for what i'm concerned it's not a bot
<jdong> the "bot" versioned you back?
<jdong> that is one turing-complete reflective bot :)
<LjL> jdong: hah no, FireHazard17 versioned me back :)
<jdong> ah
<jdong> lol that makes more sense :D
<LjL> the bot is even IRC compliant
<LjL> it only answers to VERSION when typed in uppercase
<jdong> figure out its abilities yet?
<nalioth> kill it.
<LjL> jdong: no idea. from what he's said, it's a learning bot, so probably something like Megahal
<jdong> nalioth: that's cold blooded :D
<nalioth> kill it.
<LjL> nalioth: why? it doesn't talk. if i went hunting every user that doesn't talk...
<jdong> a "learning bot"
<Pici> nalioth: before it becomes self-aware?
* jdong talks more in every channel..
<nalioth> Pici: absolutely
<jdong> ha
<jdong> and they say this isn't a screwoff channel
<Pici> Who said that?
<LjL> Pici: before it says the wrong thing in the wrong place - for firehazard17's sake. it happened to me with megahal when i was toying with it :)
<Jordan_U> jdong, Who?
<jdong> hahaha
<nalioth> nuke it from orbit.  it's the only way to be sure.
<LjL> it's too late... it's already taken control of the US satellite network...
<stdin> keep an eye on +1
<jussi01> please
<Hobbsee> (doing so, please call !ops as appropriate)
<stdin> next breach I will
<jussi01> k
<Hobbsee> patience_at_idiots--
* jussi01 hugs Hobbsee... thanks
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, FireHazard17 said: ubotu's source code is freely availible is it not?
<Pici> heh
<LjL> not that you gain much by looking at it
<jussi01> speaking of bots, anyone know where to get the chuck bofh and t libraries?
<jussi01> ooops, probably not best place to ask... ill go elsewhere
<LjL> jussi01: the data you mean?
<jussi01> LjL: yeah, so i can add them to my own bot for my channel
<Hobbsee> jussi01: ubotu-bots, iirc
<LjL> uhm i can't remember. for one, the larts database is currently unaccessible
<Pici> jussi01: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~dennis/ubuntu-bots/main/files  Check the Mess folder
<jussi01> Pici: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> stefg:
<LjL> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<LjL> !no shortcuts is <reply> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net (GNOME) or https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys (KDE)
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !hotkeys is <alias> shortcuts
<LjL> !keys is <alias> shortcuts
<LjL> !forget keys-#kubuntu
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Fermat is back.
<jdong> NOOOOOO
<jdong> RUN before descartes respawns too!!
<jdong> he's back to finish his last theorem!
<Pici> I'd be lying if I said I didn't smile at that
<jdong> ok enough calc jokes for one day :)
<tonyyarusso> rofl
<jdong> sadly people here get that joke :)
<LjL> Pici: ban with "QED" message
<Jordan_U> What's yellow and equivalent to the Axiom of Choice?
<jrib> Jordan_U: what?
<Jordan_U> Zorn's Lemon. 
<jrib> hahaha
* Pici doesnt get it
<jdong> omg :)
<jrib> Pici: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zorn's_lemma
<Jordan_U> What's purple and commutes?
<jrib> abelian grape
<Jordan_U> damn
<jrib> someone has that on their door here
<jdong> lol
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> heh. exploiting from a root account. that can hardly be a good move
<LjL> good point
<Tm_T> sure it was from root account?
<LjL> no, just the username is 'root'
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, as sure as is possible without gaining access to the machine
<Tm_T> I mean, you can set the "username" in irc client
<LjL> elkbuntu: which someone is bound to get soon
<LjL> Tm_T: i bet we know, but then again i can't be sure you're tm_t, you could be an impostor
<Tm_T> true
<elkbuntu> Tm_P, i know that. most clients automatically take it from the unix user name. there is no way to verify without accessing, but i'll guarantee that simply having 'root' as the username will cause the receipt of unwanted activity
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: in some exceptions, but yes
<LjL> http://213.219.157.250.adsl.dyn.edpnet.net
<elkbuntu> hahaha
<LjL> report to staff?
<elkbuntu> i think so
<elkbuntu> i believe the N-man is already familiar with that group, but i could be wrong
<LjL> n-man meaning nalioth i assume? :)
<jrib> "Our main goal is to create a nice Hacking Linux distro, remastering ubuntu"
<Pici>  /j #shnix
<Pici> :p
<LjL> Pici: i'd rather not
<Pici> LjL: Me either.
<LjL> jrib: and checking if current Ubuntu is affected by 5-years-old mIRC exploits?
<jrib> of course
<LjL> !staff | you may want to have a look at this guy "startk3ylogger" who tried the old boring exploit in #ubuntu, as his IP address contains an interesting website: http://213.219.157.250.adsl.dyn.edpnet.net/
<ubotu> you may want to have a look at this guy "startk3ylogger" who tried the old boring exploit in #ubuntu, as his IP address contains an interesting website: http://213.219.157.250.adsl.dyn.edpnet.net/: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<jdong> that.....
<Tm_T> zad!
<Pici> zoiks
<Tm_T> padazing!
<jdong> was...
<jdong> the worst piece of poetry I've read since "Come slowly, Eden"
<Seeker`> ecky ecky ecky...
<Tm_T> el zing cluster yay!
<jdong> nothing against emily dickinson...
<jdong> just she needs to find real rhyming words.
<Tm_T> jdong: you mean like Bruce Dickinson?
<jdong> lol... sure :)
<LjL> pff
<LjL> do you really have to keep talking about people whose names contain words i have on highlight?
<jdong> you have...
<nico96> ytgogo
<jdong> oh I get it.
<LjL> hello nico96, anything we can do for you?
<nico96> olas
<LjL> we need more of these 83.230 bans
<nico96> ola
<Hobbsee> LjL: heh
<LjL> hello nico96. we speak english here
<nico96> no
<LjL> uhm. yes.
<jdong> nico96: the word is "hola" btw.... and this is not the place to practice your spanish either :)
<Pici> nico96: #ubuntu-es
<Hobbsee> these guys have been spamming with their spanish for ages.  have we ever seen *anything* decent from them?
<Hobbsee> (darn turks)
<LjL> turks? aren't the turks 88.232? (or something)
<LjL> i thought these were actually spanish, just spanish trolls
<jdong> role:         IBERBANDA REGISTRY FOR SPANISH OPERATIONS
<LjL> but no i hardly recall a 83.230 not saying "ola" and then leaving
<jdong> he is actually spanish.
<jdong> with really bad spelling.
<LjL> they also often join in pairs and start chatting (with really bad spelling) with each other
<LjL> i have 83.230 on highlight, but still i'm not sure banning the entire thing is sound
<LjL> though having them on highlight doesn't help much, since all they do 99% of the times is say ola a couple of times and leave
<jrib> well ola is portuguese
<LjL> jrib: it's also spanish for people who don't give a darn about decent spelling
<LjL> ola k tal
<jdong> haha
<LjL> add a "jajajaja" here and there, and you have it
<jrib> ah see you're learning new lagnuages
<jdong> lol
<jrib> soon, you can provide support in -es
* jdong remembers not to learn languages from -ops
<LjL> jrib: err... i've been doing that already =)
<jdong> it's like that time in 1st year French when this french-belgian native tricked me into swearing at the teacher.
* jdong grumbles.
<jrib> heh, what did you think you were saying?
<jdong> good morning?
<LjL> i've been in -pt too for that matter, but while i can fake something resembling spanish, portuguese is harder. i mean, i can make myself understood mostly when talking about computer stuff, it just doesn't look like portuguese..
<jdong> it had a m word in it?
<jdong> the fact that the teacher shrieked and the kid laughed hysterically tipped me off soon though.
<LjL> and yet quite too late
<jdong> sadly yes :)
<LjL> hey they now use cute unicode arrows in the topic in -es, like FAQ  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreguntasComunes
<LjL> i like that
<Pici> I like how Putty on windows can't see unicode properly
<LjL> is there anything on windows that see unicode properly?
<LjL> mirc certainly doesn't
<Pici> I can't find any fonts that have good unicode extension
<LjL> problem is mostly that windows insists on using utf-16, i guess
<Tm_T> Pici: yeah, even Bitstream is short in that
<Pici> Tm_T: I'm trying out dejavu right now, it has more characters than bitstream does, and looks almost identical
<Tm_T> Pici: because DejaVu is based on Bitstream, but just extended in terms of unicode =)
<Pici> Well, then ;)
<Tm_T> ...was that even a proper sentence?
<Pici> Er.  It made sense in my head.   H
<Hobbsee> gah.  eagles is back.  i'd *so* enjoyed him gone
<Hobbsee> if anyone finds something to +q him for, go right ahead.
<Hobbsee> Pici: i've +o'd you.  remove eagles as you wish.
<Hobbsee> or even better, +q
<Hobbsee> (by nick, as his IP changes)
<Pici> ack, sorry, I just got back to my desk
<Hobbsee> Pici: you'd better give him a reason - like, that #ubuntu-ops is the better place to whine.
<Hobbsee> or preferably not - here being quiet would be nice.
<dgjones> Hi, there might just have been an attempt at a dcc send in #ubuntu "<test_>   /msg eW] -Solipse XDCC SEND #8", 
<Hobbsee> dgjones: yeah, i got a highlight.  unsure what it was
<Pici> Hobbsee: I was trying to get it to give a reason for the mute, like "join ubuntu-ops if you want to discuss bans"
<Hobbsee> Pici: ahh
<jdong> isn't that a valid DCC commend?
<jdong> a lot of those pirate IRC chatrooms use that on a bot to request anime and whatnot
<jdong> could just be -EWRONGCHANNEL
<jdong> like I always do...
<mc44> jdong: not that you use pirate anime irc channels or anything
<jdong> mc44: no, I'm not an anime fan :)
<jdong> mc44: and nor have I ever pirated from IRc
<mc44> of course not *wink*
<jdong> lol I hate IRC enough already
* jdong poofs
<Pici> Is it possible to set reasons when +q-ing?  I'm trying it in a test channel with my bot and it isnt working
<Hobbsee> reasons?  no
<Pici> Ah. So I need to tell the user then +q them.
<Hobbsee> well, if it's +z, you can see what they say back
<Pici> Or give sufficient warning/reasons beforehand.
<Hobbsee> (assuming you're +o)
<ams1986> ola
<stdin> ...
<Tm_T> haha, that ban is still very valid =)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Tm_T, which one?
<Tm_T> isnt 83.230.* redirected to here from #u ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> thats the one
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<LjL> uhm no
<LjL> not all of 82.230 is redirected
<LjL> just a few subaddresses
<Tm_T> yes, thats why star without dot
<Tm_T> because I dont know what parts of the rest
<LjL> *!*@83.230.207.*!#ubuntu-ops  *!*n=vilches@83.230.233.*  *!*@83.230.234.218  *!*@83.230.235.151  *!*@83.230.235*
<LjL> i probably wouldn't be very much against forwarding all of them to here though
<kevinl> this is really lame
<kevinl> im dying to know now
<kevinl> about this dcc exploit
<kevinl> that my etch iptables firewall has made me vulnerable to
<kevinl> please do tell
<jdong> since when could iptables write rules a layer above it?
<mc44> it's to do with your router, kevinl
<kevinl> whos router?
<kevinl> my isps? 
<mc44> your router
<kevinl> cause the only router I have in here is a debian firewall
<jdong> there's no intrusion detection system between you and the internet?
<kevinl> ids? you mean like portsentry ?
<kevinl> im confused
<kevinl> and if I am able to get DoS'd on irc because of my own setup, why does #ubuntu care?
<jdong> to make it less appealing for osmeone to try the exploit
<jdong> it's less fun when nothing happens and just the kid gets klined :)
<kevinl> well whats not fun is me not being able to ask a question in #ubuntu
<jdong> I mean something that inspects traffic across TCP/UDP streams and writes firewall rules based on it
<kevinl> because of some internet vigilante crap that has nothing to do with me
<jdong> such as some inline snort setup, norton internet security, ISA server, etc
<kevinl> so I am supposed to set up something, besides my good old trusty firewall, to help bust script kiddies, just so I can go into #ubuntu?
<jdong> connect to freenode to a different port
<kevinl> why ?
<kevinl> am I truly vulnerable ?
<jdong> I'm not an op, so I can't test for you
<kevinl> you know what port?
<stdin> 8001
<jdong> I hope no ISP's employ silly IPS'es like that...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<kevinl> still getting redirected./
<jdong> you need to have someone test you
<kevinl> jebus.
<jdong> and unban you manually
<jdong> an op
<LjL> kevinl: i'll test you
<kevinl> ko.
<kevinl> ok.
<jdong> don't say ko, might jinx it ;-)
<kevinl> ok, getting dcc requests
<kevinl> malformed ones
<jdong> yep
<kevinl> ok, thanks for you time i guess
<LjL> kevinl: you can join
<jdong> the tingling means it's working :)
<kevinl> but unless this is a really big problem on your network
<LjL> it is
<kevinl> i would say that channel redirect thing is lame
<LjL> it isn't
<LjL> as long as people are vulnerable, idiots will keep doing this thing
<LjL> the way to make them stop is to stop people from being vulnerable
<kevinl> ok
<kevinl> well do i have the problem?
<LjL> and since 90% of them don't listen if you just tell them...
<LjL> kevinl: right now, no, as far as i can tell - or i wouldn't have let you in
<LjL> [19:45:07]  --> rosa2 has joined this channel (n=rosa2@83.230.234.210).
<LjL> [19:45:17]  <rosa2> ola
<LjL> ok, enough
<LjL> bantracker comment: I think we've had enough of these 83.230's... I've never seen a single one who was a real user. If someone from this subnet joins *who can talk coherently*, set an exempt 
<Pici> ola
<LjL>  /b pici
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *waves at jmillionator*
<PriceChild> lol
<ubotu> runemaste644 called the ops in #ubuntu
<jrib> I warned runemaste644 several times yesterday to stop playing with the bot
<Burgundavia> heh
<PriceChild> Hey wb Burgundavia 
<PriceChild> jrib, sounds good
<LjL> jrib: you need no justification when using the hammer :P
<Seveas> LjL, you available for vpn playtime?
<LjL> Seveas: sure, just one cigarette's time and i'm here
<Seveas> LjL, before the ciggie, what's the hostname of your ubotu host?
<LjL> Seveas: err? i'm behind a NAT, it doesn't have a hostname that makes any sense to the internet..
<Seveas> LjL, it makes sense to vpn
<LjL> Seveas: the name i have in /etc/hosts is ljlhead
<Seveas> ok
<LjL> Seveas: it's even on google, "for some reason" =)
<Seveas> see you after the ciggie ;)
<LjL> Seveas: here. i'm installing openvpn for a start, i suppose it might come useful
<Seveas> it is
<Seveas> LjL, pm
<LjL> go on
<PriceChild> (LjL, smoking kills ;)
<LjL> PriceChild: so does driving and breathing the air of those who drive :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> *warning* if your devel system is working _dont_ reinstall to test anything :(
<mneptok> PriceChild: standing between an addict and their nicotine will kill you faster.
<PriceChild> mneptok, I think its worth an attempt.
<PriceChild> depends on the addict though of course.
* gnomefreak goes for a smoke, and yes i know it will kill me but its gotta be better than dieing another way
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, smoking KILLS!!!!
<gnomefreak> yes it does, its great isnt it :)
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> hmm
<jrib> gnomefreak: I wouldn't be too sure about that...
<jrib> "better than dieing another way"
<gnomefreak> true
* Mez wants a cigarette now
<PriceChild> Mez, you know what>?
<Mez> PriceChild, ?
<PriceChild> smoking kills! :D
<Mez> no it doesnt
<Mez> illnesses caused by smoking kills :D
<Mez> get your facts right
<Mez> actually, technically, smoking causes illnesses which may or may not cause death
<Mez> it's not "if i smoke, i die"
<Mez> it's "I /could/ get ill and die because of that"
<mc44> smoking causes pedantry!
<mneptok> buckets kill - http://i19.tinypic.com/35dbvxj.jpg
<LjL> PriceChild: menptok couldn't have put it more plainly :P
<LjL> i meant the one above the one above
<PriceChild> LjL, :)
<PriceChild> hehe yeah i'm with you :)
<PriceChild> but buckets do kill... watch out
<LjL> i know, dad moved one right in the kitchen and i stomped on it in the dark yesterday night
<LjL> but then i went to the kitchen in order to go to the balcony and smoke a cigarette
<LjL> so you could still say it's smoke that kills
<Mez> mc44 :P
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-19
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<garfield> ok for how long?
<stdin> try joining now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> Yarrr.
<nalioth> avast! it's Myrtti!
<ubotu> h1st0 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> done for by Myrtti. Spamming idiot.
<Myrtti> my finger is on the trigger on glock
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<guay> ola
<jussi01> great... another ola....
<mc44> ola ola, ola ola, feeling hot hot hot
<jussi01> lol
<elkbuntu> thankfully it's only 3 lines usually
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> hum?!
<Myrtti> that sandy person again?
<Seveas> Myrtti, care to elaborate?
<Myrtti> (s)he's been on the channel asking for help for gutsy a few times already
<Myrtti> has a way of repeating the questions over and over
<Myrtti> or just having difficulties undestanding the answers
<elkbuntu> and annoyingly addresses people with lt and gt
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> maddash called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pier8> ahoy mates!
<jdong> oh geez, is that thing today??
<Hobbsee> ahoy!
* GazzaK hides
<Hobbsee> jdong: seems so.  the year goes quickly.
<jdong> yes it does
<Pici> Avast!
<GazzaK> och aye da noo jimmy (/me just got home from Scotland)
<jdong> VISTA ENT-EN-VOL UNLK ORiON!
<jdong> wait not that kind of pirate...
<GazzaK> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Pier8> hehehehe
* Pier8 's wooden leg taps on the floor as he dances around with a bottle of rum
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK keelhauls PriceChild 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> ouch
<PriceChild> Hey Gary :)
<PriceChild> what's "keelhaul"ing?
<Gary> tying to a rope and dragged under a boat
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: ARRRR!!!!!!
* Hobbsee makes Gary walk the plank
<Gary> over one side, under the keel and out the other side
<Gary> repeat as required :p
<Gary> I just ghosted someone using my nick who is a op in #bash :p
<LjL> he'll rm rf you
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, yaaaarrrghhhhh matey!!!!
<Gary> ahh, level for auto-op in #bash is set to 0
<PriceChild> how be you this fine swashbuckling evening?
<jdong> "swashbuckling"?
<PriceChild> jdong, yes, swashbuckling?
* Gary cries
<PriceChild> Gary, real pirates don't cry
* Gary hides from Hobbsee 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Gary> lol
<Gary> help help, I'm being repressed
* Seveas whips gary
<Gary> hehe
<Gary> hows Seveas ?
<Gary> work gone quiet yet?
<Seveas> slightly
<Seveas> we're moving from samba to active directory
<Seveas> which I don't have to maintain :)
<Gary> still having to support windows then
<Seveas> so less work
<Seveas> and end of all windows support
<Gary> yay
<Pici> But then what will you do?
<Seveas> instead, I'm writing free software :)
<Seveas> and probably getting a trip to singapore 
<LjL> for free
<Gary> Pici, he will have more time for op abuse then :-)
<Pici> Yay!
<LjL> ah well, if that's for free too
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Gary> language!
<Gary> :p
<Pici> English!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LjL (language)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Seveas> bite me :p
<LjL> done
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* Gary bites Seveas 
<Pici> Dont tempt him
<Seveas> yeah, you were faster :)
<Hobbsee> damn, tried at the same time.
<Pici> see, too late.
<Hobbsee> bloody au lag.
* LjL was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (what does this button do?)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Who is <bnrubin##gmail?com> ?
<Gary> damn, I need more access here :p
<Pici> PriceChild: Thats me
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hey Pici :)
<Pici> Hi!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Gary]  by ChanServ
<Gary> ha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Gary> haha
<LjL> pff, right when my mom was pestering me about the fact that i reject emails bigger than 60k
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LjL> now stop kids
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> right.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> playground++
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *whistles*
* Daviey farts
<Gary> wassn't me
<Gary> it was him ---->
<PriceChild> Daviey, disgusting... crossing the line!
<PriceChild> get out
<LjL> Gary: your arrow is pointing to my "Op" button
<PriceChild> :P
<Seveas> end of playtime
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LjL> but i know it was an op
<Seveas> incoming complaint
<jdong> Gary: my imaginary friend bob? yeah...
<Hobbsee> Seveas: oh, who?
<Seveas> zipper
<Hobbsee> fun
<LjL> yuppie
<Seveas> banned from -offtopic for illegal things (DRM removing) after repeated warnings in #ubuntu
<Seveas> and later banned for evading the original one
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<PriceChild> linuxbeast, please change your real name.
<PriceChild> linux_user400354, anything I can help you with?
<zipper> Is there any kind of form or something you should fill out in order to make a complaint about operator abuse?
<PriceChild> zipper, one moment please while a few of us catch up on logs.
<zipper> Roger that
<LjL> PriceChild: or rather, just go away. look at the clone
<PriceChild> aha
<PriceChild> Forgot to check hostmasks.... will remove them in a couple of minutes if no reply.
<Hobbsee> zipper: have you visited #kubuntu before?
<LjL> i banned them yesterday from #ubuntu. admittedly they hadn't said anything, but two clones with such realnames..
<z1pp3r> Hobbsee, yes, several times
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> z1pp3r: right, so the ban is definetly you, i take it.
<z1pp3r> Uhm, i'm not banned in #kubuntu
<z1pp3r> I was talking about DRM in #ubuntu, got told it was off-topic, so i went to #ubuntu-offtopic to ask the same question, just to get banned
<PriceChild> z1pp3r, you were asking in -offtopic earlier today how to get around DRM protected songs?
<z1pp3r> Yes
<Seveas> you got told it eas illegal and we don't support/allow it
<Seveas> s/eas/was/
<PriceChild> z1pp3r, could you go check the terms of purchase for where you got the songs from please?
<z1pp3r> Seveas, and as i told you, it is _not_ illegal for me. Different countries has different laws you know.
<PriceChild> z1pp3r, But freenode, and ubuntu aren't in your country.
<z1pp3r> PriceChild, i probably could, but a court ruling made those terms unimportant. It is always legal to remove DRM here.
<Hobbsee> z1pp3r: do you happen to have links to fullrate.dk?
<PriceChild> *doesn't care about where you are as it has no relevance*
<Seveas> z1pp3r, and our policy is not to allow/support it
<Seveas> which was explained to you
<Seveas> if you don't want to follow channel policies, you are not welcome
<z1pp3r> PriceChild, But then i dont understand the whole non-free repositories thing... With the one law for every country policy and all
<z1pp3r> Hobbsee, hmm?
<PriceChild> z1pp3r, you use those repositories, if you accept the license of them, and it is legal for you to do so.
<PriceChild> That is made very clear.
<z1pp3r> and it's legal for me to remove DRM, also made very clear
<PriceChild> z1pp3r, so on your return, on a very different ip, not like a new dhcp ip, you immediately go against the banning op.... I think that's ban evasion myself.
<PriceChild> z1pp3r, I've made it very clear that this is #*buntu*, and afaik freenode policy also.
<z1pp3r> Seveas, thank you captain obvious, but a notice about it not being allowed in -offtopic would've been nice. I can see why it doesnt belong in #ubuntu, but how would i know about the -offtopic? Usually anything goes inthere
* Hobbsee is more interested if z1pp3r has ever been banned from #kubuntu, or if this is a different zipper.
<Hobbsee> z1pp3r: anything #*ubuntu* follows the guidelines.  if you read the guidelines, you'd know this.
<Hobbsee> if you read !o4o, you'd also know this.
<z1pp3r> PriceChild, thats my mistake, and i'm sorry for that. Didn't try to evade my ban, just got home and logged on irc
<z1pp3r> Hobbsee, dont recall me ever being banned from kubuntu
<PriceChild> Ok I think I'll accept that as a reason for the change.
<z1pp3r> As you might've noticed, i havent mentioned that for the same reason
<Hobbsee> z1pp3r: hm?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, I'm willing to bet it is... judging by the zipper!zipper@*.dk
<z1pp3r> Hobbsee, i might've been, but i cant recall me being banned
<jdong> This is none of my business, but it sounds like a simple misunderstanding of channel policy -- z1pp3r thought the ops means no piracy in #ubuntu rather than no piracy in #*buntu*...
<z1pp3r> but... its not... piracy.... =/
<z1pp3r> but yeah, other than that you're right
<Pici> z1pp3r: Just because you do not think it is or should be piracy does not negate the fact that there are laws against it.  
<jdong> z1pp3r: regardless of what it is, the Ubuntu policies set for these channels disallow its discussion, whether or not it's legal in your jurisdiction. Can you accept that while you are in Ubuntu's domains, it is not to be discussed?
<z1pp3r> Pici, if you had bothered reading what i've been saying, a court order in my country made it legal to remove DRM.
<PriceChild> Ok, give us a second and I'll give you a decision.
<z1pp3r> jdong, ofcourse
<LjL> z1pp3r, the jurisdiction that applies for these channel is *not* your country's
<jdong> ok, that's all I wanted to clarify; this is the IRC council's domain and I didn't mean to disturb.
<z1pp3r> yes, i'm finally starting to understand that
<z1pp3r> Are any of you guys aware of a channel/network where such questions as mine are appropriate then?
<jdong> z1pp3r: are you familiar with the doom9 forums?
<PriceChild> z1pp3r, I don't think that is our place.
<z1pp3r> familiar is an overstatement, i've heard about it
<z1pp3r> i'll check it out, thanks
<Tm_T> mooh
<z1pp3r> PriceChild, fair enough. I guess that also means my ban won't be lifted anytime soon
<jdong> z1pp3r: they would be the better place for information on that kind of technology... it's not somethign that any of us here know much about or are interested in working with :)
<PriceChild> z1pp3r, give us a minute, and we'll get back to you, please be patient :)
<z1pp3r> okay
<Tm_T> I rather not touch drm in first place =)
<z1pp3r> but really, dont bother if it's much of a problem
<z1pp3r> i guess the ban will expire soon enough
<Seveas> bans don't expire on freenode
<Pici> z1pp3r: Bans need to be lifted manually, they arent timed.
<jdong> z1pp3r: keep your pants on, man, let the IRC council make a decision
<z1pp3r> "soon enough" is relative =)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
* Pici blinks
<PriceChild> Pici, their real namse
<Gary> they were rude
<Pici> PriceChild: I know, it was just so sudden
<LjL> PriceChild: you may want to notice they're in forums too
<PriceChild> ahh :)
<LjL> Pici: banned them yesterday from #ubuntu
<PriceChild> lovely.
<Pici> LjL: Ahh... okay.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, cocox said: ubotu: yeah alsa is selected, im gonna check the links gaven
<Gary> and in -offtopic too
<LjL> i know
<LjL> i'd ban again, but i was thinking, after all they never said anything afaik
<LjL> while on the other hand, as they never said anything at all, they probably don't need to lurk and do whatever they're doing - since whatever they're doing is unlikely to be something nice.
<LjL> they're in so many unrelated big channels they must be harvesting nicks, pm spamming, or something else uncool
<PriceChild> z1pp3r, Hey there, we'll lift the ban in 24 hours so please come back and poke one of us if we don't remember.
<z1pp3r> Cheers
<PriceChild> z1pp3r, Is there anything else we can help you with?
<z1pp3r> Uhm no, i dont think so
<PriceChild> Have a good day :)
<z1pp3r> you too
<Hobbsee> Seveas: what's the way to call up cve's?
<Seveas> cve 2007-1
<Seveas> oslt
<Seveas> cve-2007-0123
<Seveas> gah
<Seveas> CVE-2007-4826
<Seveas> that should do it
<Seveas> is bugtracker off in here? :)
<Pici> bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Hobbsee> Seveas: it's not working in k-d either
* Seveas pokes at ubotus innards
<Seveas> Hobbsee, cve website changed. screenscraping broke
* jussi01 politely asks for an explanantion/link of what "ChanServ gives xxxx the permission to talk." means...
<Hobbsee> Seveas: ahhh
<PriceChild> jussi01, you mean voice when someone enters? It signifies they're an op
<jussi01> PriceChild: ok, so who actually gets op in here?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: it matters when we're +m, as only those who are +v can talk
<Seveas> CVE-2007-4826
<ubotu> bgpd in Quagga before 0.99.9, when debugging is enabled, allows remote BGP peers to cause a denial of service (crash) via a malformed (1) OPEN message or (2) COMMUNITY attribute that triggers a NULL pointer dereference. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-4826)
<Hobbsee> but we use to signify who is an op/staffer, vs who isnt.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> jussi01, those on the ubuntu-irc launchpad team can ask for operator access from the channel contacts in #*buntu*... voice (+'s before names, or mode +v) is given to ops of the main ubuntu-irc channels.
<Pici> Myrtti: sneaky ;)
<Tm_T> indeedy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> Pici: huh?
<Myrtti> oh?
<jussi01> PriceChild: and all thanks :)
<Myrtti> wow.
<Myrtti> thanks
<Tm_T> Myrtti: now youre +quality
* jussi01 now waits for approval
<PriceChild> jussi01, where are you an op?
<jussi01> PriceChild: #ubuntustudio
<Myrtti> Tm_T: in reality +++quality
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Tm_T> true!
<Seveas> jussi01, that's not our realm
<PriceChild> jussi01, ah, that's not under the control of the ubuntu-irc team, so doesn't really mean voice in here etc.
<jussi01> PriceChild: oh. ok then
<jussi01> PriceChild: should it be?
<Seveas> though it could be if the ubuntustudio team wants us to take care of it :)
<Myrtti> Tm_T: no, actually ++++quality
<PriceChild> jussi01, "should" is a matter of opinion :)
<LjL> self-inflicted imposition, how lovely
<LjL> oh? i was thinking aloud
<jussi01> Seveas: PriceChild: ok, I will check with the people who make these decisions. 
<PriceChild> jussi01, probably best it stays as it is imo
<PriceChild> "if it ain't broke don't fix it"
<jussi01> PriceChild: ok. fair enough. Feel free to reject that application then. 
<PriceChild> We normally take new ops up after observing them in the main channels, (listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Scope )
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> would b e nice if you find more though
<PriceChild> yeah you did suggest a couple from your side of the world a little ago iirc
<Hobbsee> just people that i'd seen as good.
<Hobbsee> still, go find more from my side of teh world.
<Hobbsee> before we hit crisis point.
<jussi01> PriceChild: OK. thanks for the link. I appreciate it :)
<audi> hola busco novia
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<audi> busco chica
<jdong> wasn't the range banned yesterday?
<Myrtti> remind me again about "my side of teh world?"
<LjL> jdong: redirected to here
<Pici> Not from this channel
<jdong> LjL: ah
<jdong> well he spelled hola right this time.
<LjL> i just want them away from #ubuntu
<LjL> not bugging y'all here is no in my agenda :)
<LjL> s/no/not
<Myrtti> chica?
<Myrtti> isn't that women?
<PriceChild> (Only meant to remove the one then)
<LjL> yep Myrtti
<Myrtti> lovely
<LjL> i'm looking for a girl, he said
<LjL> i suppose leaving the server is the best way
<jdong> lol, amen.
<jdong> speaking of that....
<PriceChild> LjL's a pro :)
<LjL> PriceChild: i have an svn version of konversation that finally has a search box for bans
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> /cs bans is always useful
<LjL> but i can't use that
<LjL> (and won't :P)
<LjL> i wonder if a new version of konv will ever be released though
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> LjL: one day...
<Hobbsee> ah yes, the ban list serach will rock
<LjL> soy chica
<LjL> uff, too late
<PriceChild> :)
<jussi01> that sounds like a nice feature. LjL are there any other nice features worth mentioning?
<LjL> jussi01: i've used it for quite a while now so i may not remember some things that aren't there in the release version... (also, perhaps in the *current* SVN there's even more, though it doesn't look very often updated)
<LjL> jussi01: i can mention the nicklist feature where you can make nicks that talk the most show first on the list
<jussi01> ok
<LjL> except it's broken
<jussi01> LjL: that sounds cool also...
<LjL> but it'd find it useful if it weren't
<PriceChild> That sounds really cool :)
<LjL> there's also "differences" in the way scrolling works
<Pici> I could see how that could cause a bit of overhead in channels like #ubuntu
<LjL> i say "differences" because saying "improvements" would perhaps be pushing wishful thinking a bit too far
<LjL> Pici: meh, we aren't running 286s
<LjL> and it's hardly an NP algorithm :P
<jussi01> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<jussi01> oh, it woke up...
* PriceChild pokes LjL 
<PriceChild> bah :)
<LjL> not quite too late but very very close to too late
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> wow loads of new icons
<PriceChild> Hello raky, how can we help?
<raky> should i be tested for the router bug?  i nstalled the most recent firmware, and changed to 8001
<PriceChild> ok will do
<PriceChild> raky, all looks good, welcome back to #ubuntu :)
<raky> thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
<Wurstfinger_3247> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7592513
<Wurstfinger_3247> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7592513
<tomaw> Wurstfinger_3247: please don't spam those urls on freenode
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *don't click to see what it is*
<PriceChild> will just give him more "hits" and points.
<LjL> why can't i hit him?
<PriceChild> :)
<bbp> ola
<LjL> bonjour
<ubotu> In ubotu, PriceChild said: no appdb is <reply> Appdb is a database of apps & help for Windows programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<LjL> under !WINE
<LjL> and for !Windows
<PriceChild> hehe was adding the "windows" bit, will add those !s
<ubuntu-laptop> hmm ubotu seems to ha ve alot of lag here
<LjL> !lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<PriceChild> lol :)
<PriceChild> !-lag
<ubotu> lag has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-09-19 19:50:31
<LjL> pff
<PriceChild> fermat is back... *checks if he's evading*
<jussi01> what?? [20:48]  --> UncleSam has joined this channel (n=USbot@ubuntu/bot/unclesam).
<PriceChild> jussi01, vorian's playing
<PriceChild> Its the us loco teams bot
<jussi01> PriceChild: Ahh
<jussi01> ok
<Vorian> playing eh?
<jdong> playing with what?
<jussi01> jdong: stop talking dirty
<jussi01> :P
<jdong> jussi01: they see me rollin.... they hatin....
<jussi01> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ubuntu-laptop]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://ubuntustudio.tv Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<jussi01> that should be .org for the official site
<PriceChild> !-ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio aliases: ubuntu-studio, ubuntu studio, studio - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:13:40
<PriceChild> !no ubuntustudio is <reply> UbuntuStudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://ubuntustudio.org Or visit #ubuntustudio
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<jussi01> thanks PriceChild
<PriceChild> nps
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> PriceChild: also, what is the proceedure to get a bot into #ubuntustudio ?
<PriceChild> which bot?
<jussi01> ubotu or similar/clone
<PriceChild> .ubotu?
<jussi01> oh, crap
<jussi01> i hate that
<PriceChild> I think the policy is just official channels, *ping seveas*
<PriceChild> and locos...
<Seveas> @join #ubuntustudio
<jussi01> Seveas: thanks!!
<PriceChild> there we go :)
<Seveas> ubuntustudio is becoming on official derivative afaik
<Seveas> so why not :)
<PriceChild> yeah all packages are into gutsy now aren't they?
<jussi01> Seveas: yes we are :) thank you
<PriceChild> canonical's even doing the discs?
<jussi01> yep
<nalioth> i put ubot3 into 'unofficial' channels that ask
<nalioth> PriceChild: fyi  ^^^
<jussi01> You guys are efficient!! thank  a lot!!
<PriceChild> thanks nalioth :)
<jussi01> Seveas: ping. Just a quick question, we dont seem to have bug - ability. is this normal?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> @config channel #ubuntustudio plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer True
<ubotu> OK
<jussi01> thanks seveas
<nalioth> PriceChild: ubot3 is in #easyubuntu and some other Ubuntu-related but not official channels (it's good to look things up)
<PriceChild> cool :) i didn't think easyubuntu was still going?
<PriceChild> I thought they declared themselves obsolete and left it at that with about feisty?
<nalioth> PriceChild: we still support Dapper drake
<tonyyarusso> I'd think easyubuntu would be obsoleted by ubuntu-restricted-extras, so would have little point feisty+
<PriceChild> Ahhhh makes sense :)
<nalioth> and we get a awful lot of people in there thinking they need it for feisty
<mc44> at least automatix still exists \o/ :P
<jdong> tonyyarusso: heh codecscripts will only be obsoleted when we find a solution for DVD CSS and 32-bit Windows codecs.
<nalioth> ah, someone would mention that travesty and run my blood pressure up
<tonyyarusso> jdong: boo
<jdong> tonyyarusso: same attitude here...
<mc44> jdong: solution is simple, topple governments, change law :)
<jdong> lol
<jdong> in my experience, shoving WMV's back at management and telling them to stick it up where it belongs does NOT work...
<jussi01> hehe
<PriceChild> wow someone registered an account on a forum i help out on as "freesitebuilder" and it isn't spam...
<jdong> one in a million...
<jussi01> lol
<jdong> like that guy who advertised this Windows music store on UbuntuForums and was a legit user....
<mc44> PriceChild: they are on irc often...
<tonyyarusso> jdong: maybe not quite that wording, but I frequently send polite-ish e-mails to people explaining why their choice of file format sucks.  For instance, Microsoft Publisher files??? You can't even open those on Windows without paying $300 for the software.
<mc44> PriceChild: -uk I think
<jdong> tonyyarusso: publisher is an easier one to explain, but often times the video recording equipment or software they have will only output in a WMV or other highly restricted format...
<jdong> and that's a harder one to convince thm to change
<tonyyarusso> jdong: meh - it shall be done!
<jdong> because as far as they are concerned, it "works for all their machines"
<tonyyarusso> just be more persistent
<jdong> I will continue to be
<tonyyarusso> Or, just start sending all of your communications in Ogg, ODF, etc, and see if they get the hint :)
<jdong> but in the meantime I still have to grudgingly install w32codecs from medibuntu :)
<jdong> lol, I really should :)
<tonyyarusso> lol, so I searched for Ubuntu on facebook to find possible candidates for my new LoCo, and messaged them all, and got one false positive who was just talking about the philosophy, but it looks like we share a lot of interests so she friended me anyway :P
<jdong> haha :) CAPITAL U! CAPITAL U!
<mc44> zomg facebook spammerz
<tonyyarusso> mc44: yaz
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> @now sydney
<ubotu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: September 20 2007, 04:52:56 - Next meeting: Xubuntu Developers in 1 hour 7 minutes
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Burgundavia> Seveas: you around?
<nalioth> we locked him in #ubuntu-bots with a fresh lithium battery in his pocket
<Burgundavia> nalioth: do you have channel access to #ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> ie: can you remove me as an op?
<nalioth> Burgundavia: i can.
<nalioth> why would you want to be removed?
<gnomefreak> the pinging gets annoying at times?
<gnomefreak> but thats still more of removing name from bot
<Burgundavia> nalioth: lack of time
<nalioth> Burgundavia: there are many listed that have little time, but if you like i can remove you from the access list
<Burgundavia> I am worried, given I am going to be on IRC less time, if my account get compromised, etc.
<Burgundavia> principle of least priv and all that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<high-freq> hello can u test me plz
<ompaul> yes
<high-freq> thx
<ompaul> I guess you pass
<high-freq> lol ;)
<high-freq> thx
<high-freq> can i get back into ubuntu now?
<ompaul> not until I (A) find you in the ban list and b remove the ban
<ompaul> I will tell ya 
<ompaul> give me a mo
<high-freq> oh ok ;)  hehe thx
<ompaul> free to pass
<high-freq> thx
<mneptok> %btlogin
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
* mneptok taps ubotu on the face with a log
<ompaul> mneptok, take off the shades
<mneptok> ompaul: you're not the boss of me.
<ompaul> mneptok, this I know
<mneptok> oh ... wait. it's Talk Like A Pirate Day. maybe you are ...
<ompaul> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<mneptok> yar!
* mneptok swabs the barnacles off ompaul's poop deck
<ompaul> ooch
<ompaul> thats gotta hurt
<mneptok> i hate the itching, but i don't mind the swelling.
<ompaul> stop it
<ompaul> use tcp
<PriceChild> ompaul, are you using chanserv.py?
<ompaul> PriceChild, I am
* ompaul wonders why PriceChild asks
<PriceChild> /cs bans nick
<ompaul> does PriceChild want chanserv.py or should I download a new one
<ompaul>  /cs b nick
<PriceChild> no need for bantracker, if there's just the foo!#ubuntu-read-topic ban then tis safe to /cs u nick
<PriceChild> /cs b nick?
<ompaul> PriceChild, I am more lost than someone in a desert at night without a compass and a lot of cloud
<PriceChild> ompaul, in #ubuntu, type /cs bans nzk
<ompaul> PriceChild, ahh sorry I see what you mean
<ompaul> ahh ] 
<ompaul> I look up the servers bans and remove them :)
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> did not know that existed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> means you don't have to check him on the bantracker :)
<PriceChild> seen as /cs bans is more trustable
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> PriceChild, not the ban tracker
<ompaul> I use the list bans
<ompaul> was using 
<ompaul> I will not going forward
<PriceChild> ahhh, sorry
<PriceChild> read that wrong
<PriceChild> still quicker though
<ompaul> the server maintains a list
<ompaul> it is much 
<Seveas> !ops =~ s/Burgundavia, //
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<PriceGuy> *wonders what that means*
<mneptok> "to be or not to be"
<PriceGuy> ahhhhh thankyou mneptok :)
<mc44> PriceGuy?
<mc44> You grew up?
<PriceGuy> mc44, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=555003
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
<mc44> ZOMG CENSORSHIP
<PriceGuy> mc44, only when I (PriceGuy) do it... its fine when Bapoumba does it.
<Vorian> lol
* gnomefreak wonders why irssi runs out of color so fast :(
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: just too busy with other things lately?
<Tm_T> PriceGuy: I should censor your censors
<mneptok> can we have an "Ubuntu Diploid Sporophytes" forum?
<mneptok> i mean ... c'mon. the women get their own forum ...
<Vorian> mneptok, you can request your 3rd party forum here http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=231
<PriceGuy> mneptok, bring it up at the next forum council meeting and i'm sure the admins would love to hear your proposals :)
<Vorian> :P
<gnomefreak> mneptok: they get thier own bedrooma nd locker room too
<PriceGuy> we could maybe get a different theme for the section too?
<gnomefreak> atleast my soon to be wife has own bedroom :(
<mneptok> gnomefreak: smart woman. congratulations. ;)
<gnomefreak> mneptok: thanks
<gnomefreak> she has it for when we argue
* gnomefreak has my office to run to with a bed
<gnomefreak> ;)
<mneptok> my gal and i don't argue. we just have uncomfortable moments when i forget she's in charge.
<Tm_T> awww
<Tm_T> glad I'm too old for that stuff
<mneptok> Tm_T: uhhh ... you're prolly a bit younger than me :)
<Tm_T> mneptok: sure?
<mneptok> see "prolly"
<mc44> mneptok: you forget who wears the diapers in the relationship?
<mneptok> mc44: the warm, moist feeling ensures i don't
<mneptok> Tm_T: 1965 here. you?
<Tm_T> mneptok: though I do have some holes in my memory about my youth, I do remember the grenade that did severe my left hip in southern Germany during WW I
<mneptok> Tm_T: except WWI had no major engagements on German soil.
<Tm_T> mneptok: I know that
<Tm_T> mneptok: you think I was in major engagements and still would tell about it here?
<mneptok> Tm_T: dude, #ubuntu *is* a major engagement :)
<Tm_T> yes but not in WW I
<Tm_T> #ubuntu came much later ;)
* Mez cries
* Pici pats Mez 
* Mez needs to find wealthy people to sponsor stuff
* Pici isn't one of those people
<Tm_T> I'm very wealthy
<Mez> I guessed, I know one person who is wealthy who has anything to do with ubuntu... lmao
<Mez> Tm_T, ok, 2 people
<Mez> Tm_T, wanna sponsor something ?
<Tm_T> Mez: I have parents, home, and food enough to keep me alive, I'm very wealthy
* Mez rolls eyes
<Tm_T> oh, you mean money?
<Tm_T> I got that too
<mc44> I have a plane an multimillion business I sold in the internet boom
<mc44> or is that sabdfl
<mc44> I get confused
<Pici> mc44: Oh, thats how you can be on irc all day
<Mez> Tm_T, :P lol... well, if you wanna sponsor something :P
<jdong> mc44: you just stole my joke
* jdong thwacks mc44 
<Tm_T> Mez: what it is?
* mc44 cuddles jdong
<Mez> Tm_T, Radio Amarok
<jdong> mc44: and for the record I was on the word "space".....
<Tm_T> Mez: you might get same amount that does red cross
<jdong> :)
<Mez> Tm_T, 0$ p/m ?
<Pici> I donated money to the red cross.
<Tm_T> more like 10  per month
<Tm_T> Pici: I do every month
<Pici> Yay!
<Mez> Tm_T, If/when we setup a paypal account, I'll let you know the details ;)
<mc44> I donated blood
<mc44> they aint having my money
<Pici> But they can take your soul?
<Tm_T> mc44: nobody is having my blood
<mc44> Pici: I sold that ages ago for some magic beans
* jdong donated blood 4 times within the past month....
<Tm_T> and I'm not taking anybodys blood
<Tm_T> my blood my body, thank you
<jdong> I have this thing for needles...
<jdong> oddly.
<Pici> You could sell your kidneys
<mc44> jdong: just taking things out, not in, I hope :)
<Tm_T> even if I will die without extra blood, I wont take it
<jdong> mc44: certainly :)
* Tm_T gets more caffeine
<jdong> speaking of selling yourself for money...
<Tm_T> haha
<jdong> I just saw this poster on campus for egg bank donations....
<jdong> and SHEESH YOU LADIES ARE LUCKY
<Tm_T> I have refused to do paid job because of volunteer job =)
<Pici> jdong: They have whole billboards for that here
<jdong> Pici: the amount of money you get is outrageous :)
* Tm_T is weird
<jdong> do it twice and you've paid through MIT....
<jdong> but for us males... nooo, it's worthless in comparison
* jdong grumbles sexism.
<mc44> slight difference though
<Pici> supply vs demand
<Tm_T> jdong: is it our fault you're worthless =)
<jdong> lol
* Tm_T hides
<mc44> jdong: donating for men is much more fun
<jdong> mc44: LMFAO
<mc44> also eggs are finite if I remember sex ed
<Tm_T> oh boy
<Tm_T> #ubuntu-ops on topic as always
<Mez> hmmless...
<jdong> mc44: that's somewhat correct
<jdong> mc44: also, egg donation could cause some pretty unfortunate complications for females
<Tm_T> you men are weird
<Tm_T> or, rather all hu-mans
<mneptok> Tm_T: but great on a cracker.
<Tm_T> mneptok: perhaps
<mc44> mneptok: like caviar?
<mneptok> mc44: LIKE A STURGEON! HARVESTED FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME!
<mc44> :D
* Tm_T shrugs
<Tm_T> but oh oh wheeee!
<Tm_T> I will get my Ubuntu backpack this week!
<Tm_T> ...I hope
<Seeker`> Ubuntu backpack?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=47
<stdin> it's a backpack that's brown :p
<Pici> That says black/red
<stdin> aww, it's actually not brown
<Pici> And they call it a rucksack
<Tm_T> whatever =)
<Tm_T> "NOT SUITABLE FOR LAPTOPS." =) =)
<Tm_T> how convenient
* stdin waits for the Kubuntu backpack
<mc44> hmm, the chocolate hoody is quite cute
<Tm_T> mc44: thats what I will get next
<Pici> Thats more of a gibbon color than chocolate
<mc44> I'd get if it wasn't so expensive
<Tm_T> I would love to get thick grey Ubuntu businees-style shirt
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> that would go well with my jacket
<Tm_T> aaah!
<Tm_T> thats it!
<Tm_T> muhahaha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> I know now exactly what my jacket is missing
<Pici> a backpack?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> ubuntu logos in shoulders
<PriceChild> rucksack!
<Pici> no real people call them rucksacks
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-20
<PriceChild> i do!!
<Tm_T> youre not real people
<PriceChild> nope
<Pici> I dont know what DiabloX is up to in #ubuntu, but I dont like it.
<PriceChild> Pici, I banned someone with one of those "get other people to click this link to give you points and win prizes" links
<PriceChild> i guess he was watching
<PriceChild> 5 mins ago?
<Pici> Just testing the waters I guess.
<Tm_T> ok, where to get atleast one inch wide ubuntu logos, canvas or similar would be the best
<Tm_T> to be placed in one of these: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:GDR_Army_OR1_Soldat.gif
<Tm_T> though mine has white borderlines
<Tm_T> that would be nice
<Tm_T> very nice indeed
<Tm_T> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b1/Nva-ehrenwache.jpg
<Tm_T> <3<3
* mneptok whistles the Horst Wessels Leid
<mneptok> >:)
<Seeker`> is there a size guide on the canonical store?
<Seeker`> nevermind
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, marcus said: !foo is poo bar
<LjL> PriceChild: now using apt like all decent people is "messing with apt"? at next release what will you say, "use the meta-restricted-uber-package-supervisor instead of messing with the restricted manager"? :P
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> i bet he installed nvidia-glx
<PriceChild> then hand edited his xorg.conf
<LjL> possible, i do that myself since i can never quite remember that "enable" command :P
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> i always use nvidia-xconfig, then try and spell the --add-argb-glx-visuals line
<LjL> hm when i need that
<LjL> (well, when i need to tell people that)
<LjL> i click on the -effects topic and then browse about 10 wiki pages before getting to the one that has it
<Pici> Did he at least stay away from envy?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Pici: yeah, although he stumbled on the factoid at a point
<LjL> he was going to just install suse 10 instead
<LjL> well, i bet he wasn't
<LjL> but that was what he kept saying in order to tease someone into helping him
<Pici> LjL: He was asking earlier about envy, and couldnt get that we dont support it..
<Pici> I guess he gave up on that.
<LjL> perhaps he had tried it and that was why he couldn't get plain nvidia-glx working... =)
<LjL> well good night
<ubotu> maddash called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> NessieLiberation called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Noah0504> Can I be tested for the DCCExploit?
<Noah0504> How do I know if I'm okay?
<mneptok> you pass
<Noah0504> Yay.
<mneptok> you may rejoin. thanks for your patience.
<Noah0504> No problem.
<mneptok> Noah0504: and look into gstreamer-lame :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<jdong> I just saw the WORST pirate day joke...
<jdong> I am a lab assistant for our intro EECS course, and on the board it said "Talk like a Scheme pirate: carrrrrr"
<jdong> that one hurt.
<nalioth> linuxbeast: can you change your info ?
<jdong> whoa that was huge...
<Pici> tws.. er... nevermind
<jdong> haha wrong channel :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> is it just me or is that nick annoying
<jdong> which nick?
<Madpilot> which nick?
<Myrtti> at #ubuntu
<jdong> oh nvm then
<jdong> :)
<nalioth> yep, annoying.
<Madpilot> "I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_"? Most annoying active nick I can see there...
<Myrtti> yeah?
<Myrtti> thanks to Gaia about the tab completion
<jdong> I sure hope the last letter is P....
<mneptok> or  L_O__K_I_T_T_Y
* jdong wonders what is the hardest to type nick that is valid....
<jdong> would have to do statistical analysis on all the used nicks and just pick the most frequent letters top-down :)
<Myrtti> ^^__`nick
<jdong> Myrtti: lol that's pretty ridiculous too :D
<Myrtti> ` is in finnish on dead keys
<jdong> eep that's worse :)
<Myrtti> so you need to press shift, ' and space to get it
<Madpilot> anything starting w/ puctuation gets my vote
<Myrtti> irssi luckily ignores punctuation at tab complete
<Myrtti> you'd get that ^^__`nick with n and tab anyway
<Myrtti> oh, and [ is annoying too
<Myrtti> that's behind alt-8 in finnish layout
<Myrtti> what was the command to get private messages from unregistered users again?
<mneptok>  /gates_of_hades value=open
<Myrtti> ahhahah
<mneptok> O:)
<Myrtti> smartasses all of you
<nalioth> Myrtti: /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Myrtti> oki
<Myrtti> shower -->
<jdong> mneptok: that was good.
<Myrtti> I hope someone helps alphachars 
<Myrtti> I'm off to work
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, JJJ just mentioned Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: JJJ?
<elkbuntu> yeah, the radio station
<jdong> J-J-J  J-UNIT!
* jdong almost wants to /nick...
<Hobbsee> oh!
<Hobbsee> way cool :)
<Hobbsee> tha'ts 104.9, isnt it?
<elkbuntu> uh, it varies i think
<Hobbsee> oh, point
<elkbuntu> http://www2b.abc.net.au/reception/frequencyfinder/asp/search.asp
<Hobbsee> nope, that's MMM
<Hobbsee> 105.7.
<jussio1> elkbuntu: what were they saying?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> jussio1, talking about 'free software' and the guy listed his top five open source 'programs' as firefox, thunderbird, audacity, openoffice and ubuntu
<jussio1> elkbuntu: nice. good to see we are getting some publicity :)
<elkbuntu> yeah, i dont even know who got this done though
<elkbuntu> or even where the segment is on their site so i can dl it
<jussio1> elkbuntu: do they have online live listening? wouldnt be bad to get some proper aussie music here in finland...
<RAOF> jussio1: They do.
<elkbuntu> abc.net.au/triplej
<jussio1> \o{
<RAOF> jussio1: http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/listen/default.htm
<jussio1> thanks guys
<jussio1> and girls :)
<elkbuntu> the problem is that i dont know what the segment was/is called
<jussio1> elkbuntu: could you not search by time?
<elkbuntu> jussio1, their site isnt that good, but if you can find whatever non-song thing was played at just before 3pm today, i'll worship you for a day
<jussio1> elkbuntu: ok. :)
* gnomefreak thinks bot is messed up :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<xancly> hello
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<jfp> hola
<jfp> rg
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> [nrx]  called the ops in #ubuntu
<rob> its all good
<tono17> ola
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, willo said: ubotu: 42 is the answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Gary> things okay yoman_ ?
<nalioth> his client is broken, Gary 
<nalioth> and it'll soon be flooding here
* Pici gets the buckets ready
<nalioth> actually, i think it's not a broken client
<nalioth> yoman_: why are you joining / parting #freenode and not here?
<fcojavier> ola
<fcojavier>  k tall
<fcojavier> teis
<fcojavier> ms
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, fermatstheorem said: ubotu is not a bot, it is 50 tech support guys typing furiously
<LjL> jdong: QED
<jrg> como tellamas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<a114f0> a114f0
<a114f0> advhgf6875555
<Myrtti> facebook is addictive
<PriceChild> *hates facebook* but I've just had to join because my uni's entire social life is basically organised on it.
<Gary> my mother added me as a friend, eeek
<Pici> hah
<stdin> your mother is your *friend*? :o
<Myrtti> *fiddlefiddle*
<Gary> stdin, yes, are you not friends with your parents?
<stdin> Gary: not quite ;)
<Gary> i'm sure it is just so I do not forget her birthday (again)
<Tm_T> PriceChild: social life?
<Myrtti> what's that
<Myrtti> edible?
<Tm_T> PriceChild: I dont care about out uni's social life
<Myrtti> PriceChild: I can't find you but I'm sure you'll find me ;-)
<Myrtti> now where's my yarn
<stdin> Gary: at least your mother can remember your name :p mine either calls me by my brothers name or by my nephews name
<PriceChild> Myrtti, i just got you on last.fm didn't I?
<Tm_T> s/\ out/\ our/
<Myrtti> yeah
<PriceChild> done 8-)
<agustinjimenezlu> dnb
<Myrtti> wth
<PriceChild> Myrtti, hmm?
<Myrtti> 83.230.23*.*
<PriceChild> meh its most of 83.230
<PriceChild> we've banforwarded them out of #ubuntu
<Myrtti> oh
* Hobbsee was using a 83.230* ban before.
<Gary> just do a *.* ban, it'll be much more effective
<Hobbsee> lol
<PriceChild> Gary, we could get on with our lives then...
<Gary> lives?
<PriceChild> Gary, we could get lives then...
<Gary> wassoneofthemthen?
<Gary> ahh
<PriceChild> bah no-one to go climbing with tonight :'(
<Gary> i'd go
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<juliarubio> hola ke tal
<juliarubio> ke aces 
<Gary> juliarubio, ?
<PriceChild> !es | juliarubio 
<ubotu> juliarubio: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LjL> i think i've set the most annoying ban [for operators]  in the history of this channel
<LjL> i like it
<PriceChild> Hehe
<PriceChild> I tried it a while ago and just got fed up so dropped it.
<Tm_T> <3
<PriceChild> But I guess its better annoying us than the channel.
<PriceChild> (channel=#ubuntu)
<LjL> yes. absolutely. can't be denied.
<LjL> which is what makes it evil
<jdong> Hola.
* jdong ducks
<jdong> :D
<LjL> jdong: pwah
<LjL> you put the H in
<ompaul> LjL, ?
<jdong> LOL
<jdong> THE IRONY
<LjL> ompaul: i've banforwarded 82.230.* to here
<jdong> LjL: I think he's been remembering H'es now
<jdong> the last few I saw had h'es 
<ompaul> LjL, and why not just a straight ban?
<Pici> Why cant we just forward them to #ubuntu-es?
<LjL> [17:22:19]  <fcojavier> ola
<LjL> [17:22:21]  <fcojavier>  k tall
<jdong> lol
<LjL> Pici: because that would be horribly unfair to them?
<jdong> k tall.
<Pici> LjL: But at least they could understand them.   Maybe they want ubuntu help
<jdong> I'd just say off em all.
<LjL> Pici, i can understand them fine
<Pici> o
<jdong> Pici: that's a bit naive :)
<LjL> as they make no sense at all
<LjL> ever
<Pici> I have a feeling that its some place that has ubuntu installed and these people just open xchat for the heck of it\
<LjL> Pici: you could say that but it's weirder than that
<Pici> I didnt mean it in an insensitive way, rather trying to be helpful.
<jdong> have there been legit people from that block?
<LjL> they do look like trolls, in many ways
<LjL> jdong: not one that i can think of
<Pici> jdong: none that have come in here and complained.
<jdong> why not just ban and see if anyone complains?
<LjL> Pici: more then often it has happened that they joined in groups, and started talking nonsense among each other
<LjL> also
<jdong> they're still getting into a channel
<Pici> LjL: hmm
<jdong> so there's motivation for them to be asses
<LjL> not every spanish speaking person on earth is an illiterate drone who can only say "ola k tal alguna chica"
* erUSUL nods
<ompaul> that is a bot net then?
<jdong> ompaul: seem human to me
<ompaul> how big is it?
<Pici> I know, I didn't phrase my response properly.
<LjL> ompaul: i don't know what it is, i know i'm a bit fed up by them... i've had 82.230 in my highlights for, like, more than a year
<PriceChild> I'm not sure if I've seen even a single genuine one.. :/
<jdong> I recall one.... maybe it was him?
<jdong> an-something?
<jdong> he came in wondering why he was banned?
<ompaul> http://www.ripe.net/whois?form_type=simple&full_query_string=&searchtext=83.230.207.228&do_search=Search
<jdong> and n@lioth undid the ban?
<LjL> well i certainly can't exclude there are genuine ones
<jdong> remarking it was "too broad"?
<PriceChild> ahhh maybe
<LjL> which is why it's a banforward and not a ban
<jdong> I never rememberd if he was in the 83.230 block
<LjL> but if you can come up with a smart grep command line
<LjL> you'll see the *huge* amount of times that they just joined, said "ola" and some other semi-random crap, and then parted before you could even say "!es"
<LjL> you're seeing that right now in here...
<Pici> jdong: If you mean just the other day, I think that was for a different ban.
<LjL> and they didn't start this today
<jdong> Pici: oh, ok
<jdong> if that is the care, I'd say ban the whole /16 subnet
<jdong> not even banforward
<jdong> maybe if they can't join ANY channel they'd stop
<LjL> jdong, it's an ISP. if there is - even one - genuine user coming for support, i don't want them to be locked out..
<Pici> Has anyone \whoised while they were here? are they joining other channels?
<LjL> Pici: they hardly ever give me enough time to whois
<LjL> currently there are 3 online
<LjL> two have the same ident, btw
<LjL> one of them is registered and an operator on #openbravo
<LjL> so, genuine users from there do exist
<LjL> uhm, the other too
<LjL> anyway - you just keep pointing them to -es (like they'd listen) while i laugh evilly
<mc44> ola!
<mc44> bah too slow
<jdong> haha
<jdong>  /topic ola k tal
<jdong> :)
<LjL> make that a join message
<ompaul> what is ola k tal ?
<ompaul> before I try that
<LjL> hey what's up
<Pici> hey, whats up?
<PriceChild> the ceiling
<LjL> actually
<LjL> i suppose it's more like "hi wassup"
<LjL> depending on just how much you misspell it
<LjL> PriceChild: i usually reply "the sky", but that works as good
<PriceChild> planes...
<PriceChild> clouds?
<LjL> well, it doesn't really matter
<LjL> just look there really hard while i'm stealing your wallet
<PriceChild> me? *jumps*
<jdong> PriceChild: actually, what's up is the size of the i386-desktop ISO
<jdong> but don't tell any of the devs I said that
<PriceChild> hehe
<jdong> or I'd get a whipping :)
<ompaul> jdong, we need help philip get more bytes per square cm of squash fs 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<jdong> ompaul: we do have that :)
<jdong> LZMA would get the job done
<jdong> minus using like 10 hours to compress on the buildd's
<ompaul> jdong, a build process to end all build processes
<ompaul> the trick would be to build it dvd sized and then 
<ompaul> if it boots do the next level of build
<ompaul> i.e. waste time compressing t
<ompaul> it
<jdong> lol
<jdong> let's just remove gnome and call it a day :)
<jdong> busybox, irssi, done.
<ompaul> jdong, wmaker for the win
<jdong> btw, lol @ mako's planet post
<ompaul> url 
<jdong> schilling award of foss...
<ompaul> haha
<jdong> http://mako.cc/copyrighteous/20070919-00
<ompaul> the titles gets me happy
<jdong> "Due to the fact that my favorite Window manager is now licensed non-freely (and then some), I award Tuomo Valkonen the Jorg Schilling award for free software project management."
<ompaul> haha
<jdong> lol
<ompaul> you got to love mako he tends not to pull punches
<ompaul> and he is on the FSF board these days iirc
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jdong> ompaul: yeah mako rocks
<PriceChild> does he rock your socks?
<jdong> too bad he's not gonna be on campus forever now that his masters is done
<nalioth> he's not gonna pile it higher and deeper ?
<Gary> arghhh  I am having so much difficulty talking a guy through how to register on freenode, I think he ought to go back to windows...
<jdong> Gary: hah you couldn't have had as bad an experience with register-handholding than I did!
<Gary> jdong, this has been going on for a week
<Gary> I did screenshots
<LjL> eh?
<jdong> Gary: haha at least he doesn't put racial slurs in his email then tell nalioth my name :)
<LjL> and the thought didn't once cross your mind that he might be a troll making fun of you?
* jdong pets Gary  :)
<Gary> jdong, http://www.colchester.lug.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/xchat-set-up.pdf
<Gary> LjL, no, as this is a guy from the SFD thing last weekend
<jdong> Gary: wow that's painstakenly thorough :)
<Gary> jdong, and I am still handholding
* nalioth looks in
<Gary> he is almost done now, phew
<jdong> you ppor thing :)
<jdong> I hope he's just not computer literate
<Gary> he got ubuntu installed okay though, which is weird
<jdong> it'd be a real awful thing to do to make you waste a week's time with a joke
<jdong> maybe he's just IRC-dyslexic
<jdong> like me
<LjL> uh?
<LjL> don't be silly
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> there is no such thing
<LjL> as being irc dysle
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/ljl]  by LjL
<jdong> haha
* Gary giggles
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/ljl]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<jdong> :)
<nalioth> oh fun.  is it my turn, LjL ?
<LjL> sure. hold on just a second while i type in an auto-unban alias...
<Gary> ooow, can I
<nalioth> LjL: oh, i thought we were picking different people  <EG>
<jdong> lol and I was told Real Ops Dont Do Kickwars (tm)
<LjL> that's entirely true
<LjL> we do banwars
<PriceChild> haha
<PriceChild> hardcore
<LjL> anyway, i have the alias in place, do as you please :P
<nalioth> jdong: i'm not a real op
<jdong> nalioth: lol then I don't know what is anymore :)
<nalioth> and i don't /kick or /ban  <EG>
<jdong> you've made me lose my life identity.
<mc44> jdong: you're a lonely geek
<mc44> that ring any bells?
<jdong> yes, yes it does :)
<mc44> yay!
<nalioth> Gary: now that you've requested it, what else is new?
<Gary> not much
<Gary> playing with logos
<LjL> well - for what i'm concerned, that only gives me a fixed target for the banwar to follow
<LjL> i don't know if that classifies as a bell ringing
<nalioth> Gary: oh.  did you want me to actually engage the cloak?
<Gary> nalioth, yes please :p
* Gary bangs head on desk :-)
* nalioth pokes Gary with rusty bolt cutters
* Gary tickles nalioth with acid drenched feathers
<nalioth> that makes no sense, Gary 
<jdong> yeah, feathers are hydrophobic which prevents an acidic .. oh forget it
* jdong goes back to his nerdy self
<LjL> sigh
<Gary> did it need to make sense?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, EqUaTe said: ubotu: FTW is APT
<PriceChild> my /cs l is broken :'(
<LjL> oh yes my keyboard gives me problems too
<Gary> mine works fine, want me to test PriceChild ?
<Daviey> Gary: bet it doesn't
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> thats what you get for using a GUI chat client ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-21
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Draggin> Hello there - I have a slight problem - apparently I was using the wrong server or something and this, in conjunction with the chat software I'm using caused me to be banned from #ubuntu - how do I get unbanned?
<jrib> you pinged the channel apparently Draggin ?
<nalioth> ruh roh
<Draggin> Ah... My bad...
<Draggin> I was experiencing intense lag
<jrib> can you make sure it doesn't happen again?
<Draggin> Yes indeed :) Didn't realise it was such a big no-no
<nalioth> Draggin: pinging a single person is just as effective as pinging the whole channel
<jrib> Draggin: k, you can rejoin #ubuntu, but don't do any more pinging or ctcp to the channel
<nalioth> Draggin: if you ping ubotu, it won't tattle
<mneptok> but you'll need antibiotics and a hot bath
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> fyrestrtr called the ops in #ubuntu
<nixternal> wow, I think I will not comment on that one
<Pici> hehe
<nixternal> I was sittin' in -devel and next you thing you know, I was getting those 'No such nickname' things...I knew exactly where it was coming from
<Pici> same thing for me, except in -offtopic
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> what the
<Hobbsee> ?
<Myrtti> I guess you've had fun while I was sleeping
<Myrtti> 05:12 [freenode]  @,- MyLoved: No such nick/channel
<Myrtti> 05:12 [freenode]  @,- MEN^MEN_MASSAGE: No such nick/channel
<Myrtti> an hour ago
<nalioth> Myrtti: big attack in #ubuntu 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v joejaxx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> hey all
<joejaxx> hello Madpilot :)
<Mez> oh, I love the fact that I go out for the night, spend aboiut 40 on drinks, and come back with 30 less than I had in my wallet going out!!! (I woulda spent about 55 with drinks and taxi!)
<Madpilot> dare I ask how you're making money during an evening out?
<Mez> Casino
<Mez> :D
<Mez> I woulda gone home having just had to pay taxi fare if i'd gone home when I thought I was gonna, instead, I saw a friend, and played poker with him and lost 20
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<Gary> Mez, there are ways to make a lot of money on a night out :-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<lasensio> gatita
<lasensio> gatita
<Gary> those addresses are still coming here
<Gary> 83.230.23*
<tcorral> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<fernando_> hola
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> lol...
<jussi01> hiya Gary
<Gary> hey jussi01 
<Gary> just moved things about here, computer is now on floor
<Gary> loads of desk space now
<jussi01> and all your times are reset? :P
* jussi01 thinks gary should go slap the company that sold him the motherboard
<Gary> lol
<Gary> it works now
<jussi01> oh... ok :)
<Gary> it never normally gets unplugged, so I don't care
<jussi01> ahh, nice. is it a nice one or a cheap one?
<Gary> nice
<Gary> home built
<Gary> shiny
* jussi01 just bout more ram \o/
<jussi01> bought
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01> now i have 2gb, instead of 512... :)
<Gary> this is how it was http://picasaweb.google.com/garykearley/GeekStuff/photo#5095543182196618994
<jussi01> ahhh, looks like you needed the space...
<Gary> just taken a new pic
<Gary> http://picasaweb.google.com/garykearley/GeekStuff/photo#5112620917004918066
<jussi01> Gary: wow, now it looks gay -  and not so geeky :P
<Gary> gay?  lol, how
<jussi01> gay = neat :P
<Gary> yeah yeah
<jussi01> you know, like that weird five something or other show...
<Gary> I need to paint the walls
<jussi01> Gary: please dont take that wrong...
<Gary> pink maybe?
<jussi01> heheheh
<jussi01> Gary: nahhh, a nice shade of mauve
<jussi01>  :P
<Gary> boring
<Gary> I need to polish this desk, it's full o cat hair
<jussi01> fluorescent pink?
<Pici> ew
<jussi01> heya Pici
<stdin> pink and, umm, purple. in horizontal stripes :p
<Pici> Howdy
* jussi01 wonders why #kubuntu is so quiet today
<Gary> it's friday, everyone is in the pub?
<stdin> because Kubuntu is so perfect no one needs support :)
<Gary> stdin, lol, yeah right
* Gary hides
<jussi01> stdin: right on!!
* jussi01 hi-5's stdin
* stdin misses the hi-5, because he's a geek and geeks can't do hi-5's :p
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> Pici: interesting concept... ##trangle
<Pici> ##trangle annoys me now, I just sit in there with my bot.
<Pici> Although if you mean the concept, it is an interesting one.  Although it creates a bit of problems when trolls come around.
<nalioth> fuschia!
<jussi01> heehe
<jussi01> trolls with ops...lol
<nalioth> jussi01: ##trangles policies bit in in the hind end a while back
<jussi01> nalioth: how so??
<nalioth> they op everyone.
<Gary> so does ##comedyclub :-)
<Pici> Joe user comes in, sees they have ops, and bans *!*@*
<nalioth> but you don't get trolls in ##comedyclub
<Gary> we do, I'm there
<nalioth> jussi01: this one troll, kicked everybody out, put a +k on the channel and set the limit to 1 user (chanserv guard is on) and also made it +i
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> basically locked the channel for everyone
<jussi01> ouch
<nalioth> none of the ops could figure out what was going on
<Gary> haha
<Gary> sorry, thats funny
<Pici> It was.  
<jussi01> thats very funny
<LjL> it wasn't me
<Tm_T> LjL: it was you
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<jgalindo> jo@ . com
<mc44> ola!
<mc44> always too slow :(
* LjL sets up an alias
<Pici> so.. you can type /ola and it will say !ola, thats efficient.
<LjL> no - not precisely
<LjL> try pasting the join line of that guy
<mc44> iOla!
<nalioth> why even bother?
<LjL> nalioth: cause it's fun
<jrib> when did the ola's start?
<LjL> jrib: when i banforwarded 83.230.* to here
<mochando> ola
<Pici> ola!
<jrib> ola
<LjL> ola k tal
<Hobbsee> jrib: when we started forwarding them to here
<mc44> ola!
<mochando> vien y tu 
<LjL> mochando soy chika i tu?
<mochando> chica
<Gary> what did ya say?
<LjL> "well and you"
<LjL> and then i said i was a girl and asked about him/her
<LjL> and "she" said "she" was a girl
<mariajose> ola
<LjL> ey
<mariajose> ke eres xiko o xika
<LjL> yo chika
<mariajose> a
<mariajose> de donde eres
<LjL> de espaa y tu de donde
<mariajose> de espaa
<gbadolfo> olaa
<gbadolfo> colegass
<mariajose> como te llamas
<gbadolfo> oyere
<mariajose> a
<LjL> me yamo mario i tu
<mariajose> maria
<mariajose> entonces no eres xika
<LjL> ok, was fun enough, now go home trolls
<Gary> lol
<mariajose> ke
<mariajose> ablas
<LjL> ingles
<mariajose> a
<gbadolfo> noo
<mariajose> pues en espaol
<LjL> todos los chikos y las chikas l33t ablan ingles
<gbadolfo> okk
<gbadolfo> darme buestroo
<gbadolfo> msnn
<gbadolfo> porfa
<mariajose> mariajose.co@hotmail.com
<gbadolfo> estas
<mariajose> eske no me puedo meter kieres otro 
<LjL> chikacool@hotmail.com
<gbadolfo> conektaa?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@83.230.*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Gary> yay
<stdin> that was...
<stdin> something
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Hobbsee: you curious...
<Hobbsee> LjL: yeah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> mwahahah
<Pici> ?
<LjL> Pici: i'm seeing what they're saying...
<Pici> I know!
<LjL> Pici: they're apparently all trying to give one another msn addresses but wondering why nobody else talks to them
<Pici> hehe
<Hobbsee> gbadolfo: english is good.
<LjL> it's amazing the huge vocabulary they have
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL>  /massop
<jdong> ola k tal...
<LjL> hey todos vosotros "di algo"
<LjL> sabeis en que canal estois?
* jdong laughs
<Tm_T> ?
<jdong> LjL: you've lost it :D
<jdong> I find it really really odd that they all have unique usernames...
<LjL> no? pues porque estais aqui?
<Tm_T> LjL: see, duck!
* Tm_T ducks and hides
<LjL> i'm just trying to understand
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> "algo"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Gary]  by ChanServ
* Gary is bored
<LjL> mi edad no importa. lo que queria saber es por que vosotros es un ao que intrais en nuestros canales y solo sabeis decir "ola k tal" y pues ir
<LjL> if only
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@83.230.*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> ok anyway, i think i know what i wanted to know - they *are* trolls, not just clueless idiots
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !rootirc is <reply> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad - use !sudo instead
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
* jdong whistles....
<jdong> for the record this isn't real root, it's /set user_name from when I was snooping :D
<LjL> :P
<LjL> well, you're still root
* jdong kicks irssi
<jdong>  the /reconnect doesn't read new settings?
<nalioth> LjL: jdong is a troll.  he's put 'root' as his 'real name'
<LjL> oh no, Not John!
<Gary> ban him now
<LjL> (which *is* his real name)
<pleia2> jdong: you have to /disconnect and /connect (this is a fairly well known irssi thing)
<jdong> oh well, if /reocnnect doesn't work then I'm too lazy to change it back :D
<jdong> pleia2: ah, ok
<Pici> Hey dizzle
<Pici> I'm not sure if that was an improvement though
<jdong> ola k tal?
<mc44> ola!
<LjL> pff
<LjL> use the ratified protocol
<LjL> HOLA
<LjL> KTAL
<jdong> Pici: it's actually the nick I have for IRC on my bouncer :)
<LjL> XIKA
<jdong> lol
<jdong> it's RFC-83-230 :)
<jdong> we should have ubotu do the !ola thing :)
<LjL> yep! :)
<Pici> ubotu should parse rfcs too
<LjL> !ola tiene una H inicial. Y puesto que el autor de este mensaje no habla espaol pero esribe "hola", *tu* podrias tambien hacer el esfuerzo! Pero, hagalo en #ubuntu-es, por que aqu solo hablamos ingls.
* Pici is confused
<Pici> Hello it has an initial H. And since the author of this message does not speak Spanish but esribe hello, *tu* podrias also to deliver the attack! But, hagalo in #ubuntu-is, so that here single we spoke English
<LjL> the idea was (and i'm pretty sure my rendition is not too bad - it's babelfish that's stupid :P)
<LjL> "hola" has an inital H. and since the author of this message doesn't speak spanish but still writes "hola", *you* could make the effort too! but do it in #ubuntu-es, since we only speak english here
<Pici> ah, much better.
<LjL> i think i should have written "sino" rather than the first "pero"
<Pici> I thought it was something like that.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<padial> ola
<Pici> !ola | padial 
<ubotu> padial: "Hola" tiene una H inicial. Y puesto que el autor de este mensaje no habla espaol pero esribe "hola", *tu* podrias tambien hacer el esfuerzo! Pero, hagalo en #ubuntu-es, por que aqu solo hablamos ingls.
<Pici> ack
<Pici> too slow
<LjL> the first one to make it in time (at least 3 seconds before the leave) wins a free ban
<Pici> wooo
<Pici> I love free stuff
<jdong> lol
<LjL> [18:01:08]  <crazylazy> LjL remember when you broke my Kubuntu computer?
<Gary> a free ban, woo
<LjL> [18:02:08]  <LjL> crazylazy, remember i've been kind enough not yet to ban you from the planet?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> oh wait, a ban.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Gary hides
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@colchester-lug/pdpc.supporter.active.Gary!##trangle]  by Hobbsee
* Gary was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (OK.)
<Hobbsee> how'd he get ops?
* Hobbsee blames LjL l
<LjL> hey no
<LjL> for *one* time it really wasn't me
<Hobbsee> sur esure.
<Hobbsee> who was it, then?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@colchester-lug/pdpc.supporter.active.Gary!##trangle]  by Hobbsee
<jdong> chanserv. duh.
<LjL> i not knowz
<LjL> ah well. yes.
* jdong ducks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee muhahahaha's
<Gary> I can't remember how to unban myself :'(
<jdong>  chanserv unban?
<Hobbsee> problem solved.
<Gary> I thought it a was a weird /cs mode #ubuntu-ops -b *!*@colchester-lug/pdpc.supporter.active.Gary!##trangle type thingy
<Gary> Hobbsee, :'(
<Gary> 5, booo
* Gary was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (muhahahahaha)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<jdong> LMFAO we just had a "quiz" in chem lecture....
<Gary> vicious :'(
<jdong> and after a page of work....
<jdong> get this...
<jdong> it's worth 1 point.
<jdong> out of 1500 per term.
<Hobbsee> urgh.
<Gary> I wish to complain about abusive Opahhhraters :-)
<Pici> !opabuse | Gary 
<ubotu> Gary: leave the ops alone ktnxbye
<stdin> you can, we have a council now :p
<Gary> haha
<Pici> stdin: That doesn't mean that they'll listen though
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: quick question since i missed last bunch of devel-meetings wasnt next LTS release gonna be near EOS for 6.06 desktop? i noticed we are about a year ahead of that
<LjL> Pici: i'm listening
<LjL> BLAHBLAHBLAH
<Pici> LjL: :D
<stdin> Pici: he didn't ask if they'd listen :p
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: er, tehy're have a eyar or 6 months to upgrade.  i dont remember which
<gnomefreak> it will be a year since 8.04 is LTS
<gnomefreak> i just thought it was a bit soon
<Hobbsee> well, people need to be given time to upgrade
<Hobbsee> and it's a pain to support too many blocks of upgrades anyway
<gnomefreak> point taken
<jdong> missed it
<stdin> !ola | cmontoya
<ubotu> cmontoya: "Hola" tiene una H inicial. Y puesto que el autor de este mensaje no habla espaol pero esribe "hola", *tu* podrias tambien hacer el esfuerzo! Pero, hagalo en #ubuntu-es, por que aqu solo hablamos ingls.
<cmontoya> ola
<LjL> stdin: you win. want the prize now?
<cmontoya> ke te den
<cmontoya> comela
<jdong> linuxbeast: look, we've told you several times to change your realname and you've failed to listen...
<jdong> is there something that we should know?
<stdin> LjL: heh, pre-emptive strike, I feel so american 
<LjL> the clone has a new name today though
* linuxbeast needs coffee
<jdong> LjL: nah it was moo cow last time too, he changed it.
<cmontoya> en ESPAOL ok
<cmontoya> yes
<cmontoya> cenkiu
<LjL> cenkiu...?
<LjL> is that "thank you"? :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* jdong laughs
<jdong> LjL: iSink...
<Pici> ..
<LjL> ...
<nalioth> dunno why we just don't ban the ip range into #ubuntu-es and be done with it
<Pici> nalioth: Thats what *I* keep saying
<mc44> because they aren't real users so that would just annoy ubuntu-es?
<Hobbsee> or just ban it, dont even forward.
<jdong> that's what I was saying.... :)
<LjL> nalioth: because the guys from #ubuntu-es haven't done me anything
<jdong> LjL is worried that might exclude legit users though
<LjL> indeed
<LjL> and if you /who, you'll see there are at least a couple
<stdin> keep the ban forward to here then add another ban forward back to #ubuntu 
<stdin> that'd be fun for them
<mc44> banforward them to a special channel with just LjL
<Pici> I dont think freenode would appeciate that.
<jdong> does that acutally work?
<LjL> ircd: Stack overflow (core dumped)
<jdong> well it probably works to get a kline, but would they actually bounce back and forth? :)
<LjL> wanna try?
<jdong> lol no :D
<Pici> banforward them all to #openbravo, thats where all the legitimate 83.230s are
<LjL> think they have anything to do...?
<anare> hola
<LjL> ola
<LjL> note he had the H!
<LjL> unsurprisingly, it's also the same IP as the last one
<LjL> by the way
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* linuxbeast was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LjL (You know why!)
* moo_cow was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LjL (You know why!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<stdin> should linuxbeast be allowed in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Pici> no
<LjL> mah... i was thinking no... then i was thinking yes...
<LjL> then i was thinking no, then i was thinking yes
<LjL> i'm thinking no
<stdin> well I think "no" too
<Pici> so.. I did some grepping and searching through my logs.  281 unique 83.230 IPs, 181 unique 83.230 nicknames.
<LjL> i know
<LjL> well i didn't know the exact figures, but i know they have very many different ids
<LjL> there's something that still escapes me about them
<LjL> i was trying to ask in #openbravo (as, after all, there's three of them all with the same IP but otherwise different data), but they have been idle for days
<Pici> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jdong> stdin: frankly I think the linuxbeast twins should be banned from all of ubuntuland.
<jdong> I've already extended his forums ban to #ubuntuforums
<jdong> the twin thing is really quite interesting... he has a pair on the forums too :D
<stdin> well, his alter cow ego is in #k now
<jdong> he's a troll, and that's that.
<Pici> Each one is in mostly different channels
<jdong> the fact he's silent currently is suspicious to me.
* jdong goes back to forum-stalking his idents
<jdong> he had a forkbomb and general-purpose system destroyer in his sig....f
<jdong> probably one of the nastiest ones I've seen on the forums
<jdong> after his first account was disabled due to extremely rude behavior, he evaded by creating a second account, with explicatives all over the profile fields...
<Gary> isn't that how all forum profiles are supposed to be created?
<jdong> :)
<jdong> well it lets me use my larthammer. And when John uses his larthammer, he's happy :)
<PriceChild> Hello yoman_, can I help you?
<zujarmelody> ola
<Gary> come on they are getting kinda annoying now
<stdin> see if you can say "Hola" before they say "ola" 
<Gary> or do a /cs k before they quit?
<stdin> or "/cs k name adis"
<PriceChild> gttyz was a little wierd in pm :/ (#ubuntu+1)
<Pici> I probably should've kept and eye on him after !ohmy-ing...
<Pici> What did he say in pm?
<PriceChild> I don't really know...
<PriceChild> he is upstream?
<PriceChild> doesn't like to be logged?
<PriceChild> He's back as mumz
<PriceChild> Pici, ^
<Pici> tsk
<PriceChild> not only on same hostname, but doesn't bother changing username etc.
<Pici> You only kicked him though, right? Or are my window levels messed up again?
<PriceChild> yeah just a kick to stop him swearing
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> can someone remind me of the correct syntax to turn topic protection on or off?
<PriceChild> /mode +t
<PriceChild> !modes | jussi01 
<ubotu> jussi01: There are many different channel and user modes on Freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
* jussi01 feels stupid...
<linuxbeast> GODDAMMIT FUCKING SHIT
<linuxbeast> DID SOME ASSHOLE COCK BLOCK ME FROM #UBUNTU
<PriceChild> linuxbeast, Can I help you?
<PriceChild> linuxbeast, please stop the language.
<PriceChild> linuxbeast, Now, can I help you?
<linuxbeast> WHAT DO YOU WANT?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mc44> Please stop typing in caps
<PriceChild> linuxbeast, Please now stop with the capital letters.
<Gary> linuxbeast, I think it might somehow have something to do with your abusive realname
<linuxbeast> ARE CAPITAL LETTERS AGAINST FLORIDA STATE LAW OR DID THEY MAKE THAT A FEDERAL LAW?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@208-117-26-76.block5.gvtc.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *needs to learn "-n"*
<PriceChild> linuxbeast, I'd suggest you calm down, read "/msg ubotu guidelines" and then take a look at how you appear on the network.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-z]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Gary> PriceChild, -n ?
<PriceChild> Gary, /cs -n foo, does foo without the deop at the end.
<Gary> ah ha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> linuxbeast, That's a slight improvement.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@208-117-26-76.block5.gvtc.com]  by PriceChild
<Gary> possible - * Charlote (n=james@212.21.151.47) has joined #ubuntu
<PriceChild> lol Gary... what gives it away...
<Gary> the first post
<Gary> "hi Boys"
<PriceChild> Gary, look at the username
<Gary> but then he/she posted a normal question, so NM
<Gary> well duh :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> linuxbeast, moo_cow, so can I help you?
<moo_cow> PriceChild, AGAIN, WHAT DO YOU WANT?
<PriceChild> I guess not... bye :)
<gnomefreak> lol wth was that
<mc44> troll twins
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, they had naughty real names and were banned a few places... trolls generally, they've been naughty on the forums too.
<gnomefreak> ah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
<LjL> PriceChild, linuxbeast and his clone?
<LjL> you met them on the forums?
<PriceChild> Yeah?
<PriceChild> oh yeah
<PriceChild> jdong's afk atm but he's been having a little search
<LjL> ah well, they don't seem to complain much about bans anyway, so i'm sure they'll be fine banned
<PriceChild> Don't seem to have re-registered on the ip they're using though.
<elkbuntu> well i'm off, cyas hopefully early next week
<PriceChild> good luck :)
<Gary> elkbuntu, have fun
<Gary> nice email btw
<pleia2> elkbuntu: good luck! :)
<elkbuntu> Gary, i figured i ought to let people know, especially since dialup is not the nicest thing to be playing with (speed and getting the fricking thing to actually work)
<Gary> :p
<elkbuntu> well... i suppose i should actually quit this...
* elkbuntu hugs all
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Fujitsu called the ops in #ubuntu-motu
<mneptok> RELEASE THE BATS!
<LjL> i prefer bash scripts
<LjL> way more flexible
<mneptok> than what? ksh?
<mneptok> it's 2007, guy. use zsh. ;)
<LjL> mneptok: than .BAT
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-22
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<jrib> how about having ubotu recognize:    USER: see the private message from ubotu about FACTOID
<Pici> And then it forcibly changes the user's computer to focus the private message?
<jrib> yes
<Madpilot> we can dream
<Madpilot> the | command is easier, tho it does add to channel traffic
<jrib> yeah, I've been using > and find that it's usually ignored and I need to tell them to go read it a few times before they actually do
<Pici> Its useful for the really long factoids, like !codecs
<jrib> I really love it when I ask people to read something and get told "no"
<Madpilot> ya, that's amusing. "Well, sod off then..."
<nalioth> i'd like for Ubotu to interface with interpol and global military computers so we can nuke trolls from orbit
<Madpilot> That is the only way to be sure, of course.
<ubotu> In ubotu, Carl said: thanks,  it is working on it now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: lol
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: on the other hand, I'm not sure I want to give the military yet another way of tracking my activities
<jdong> huh? talking to ubotu forwards it into here?
<jdong> no, guess not.
<Madpilot> only if you try and add a factoid
<jdong> 22:59 < ubotu> In ubotu, Carl said: thanks,  it is working on it now
<jdong> so someone tried to add a factoid there?
<Madpilot> the bot thought "thanks, it" was the name of a factoid
<Madpilot> "foo is bar", remember?
<jdong> OH
<jdong> ok
<nalioth> jdong: "ubotu my lunch is cold" will trigger it
<jdong> that makes sense
<jdong> LOL
<jdong> seriously?
<nalioth> try it
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, jdong said: ubotu: my lunch is getting cold
<jdong> LOL
* nalioth gets with ubotu for coordinates.
<Madpilot> need food. back later. 
<jdong> dunb irssi question: any lazy way to tell irssi to autojoin all the channels I'm currently in?
<tonyyarusso> jdong: don't think so - the "efficient" way would probably involve writing crazy perl scripts or something, so not really lazy
<jdong> that's what I was thinking :)
<Vorian>  /CHANNEL ADD -auto #channel <ircserver>
<jdong> yes but that requires 9 commands or so :)
<Vorian> uh
* Vorian runs away
<pleia2> Vorian underestimates the laziness of jdong 
<Vorian> not really pleia2, I am continually amazed at his laziness :P
<tonyyarusso> jdong: maybe see if there's already a script available on irssi.org or something?
<jdong> working on some perlfoo
<jdong> wait silly me, tab completed channels
* jdong holds breath
<jdong> whee
<jdong> worked
<jdong> .load autorejoin
<jdong> silly
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> stdin: so that's how +q works? you all can't see the flood, but I can still see it?
<stdin> I bereave if you're +o you can see what +q users say
<stdin> that's what the chan mode +z does
<Jucato> ah
<stdin> erm, believe not bereave :p
<Jucato> I was wondering about that :)
<Jucato> thought you were attempting to make a joke :P
<stdin> nah, just can't type for some reason 
<stdin> too ages to compose that sentence ^
<Jucato> too ages?
<stdin> ahh, I give up
<Jucato> two ages?
<stdin> took
<Jucato> aaah ok...
<Jucato> brain not working well for some reason
<stdin> needs coffee and sugar mix
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: we don't allow vocal bots in #freenode or #defocus 
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: 02:07 < FactBot> Hostmasks for helper: *!*@freenode/helper/*, in response to 02:07 < troubled> !++host helper
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> * Hawk||- (n=Hawk@p5B178DA1.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) has left #ubuntu (requested by ompaul: " no bots thanks - no scripts")
<ompaul> is it a full moon today?
* ompaul scratches his head
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-15
<Flannel> sigh
<sajes> People are talking about "morons" in #ubuntu-offtopic which offends myself as well as people with a lesser mental ability.
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Seeker`> lo Myrtti
<Myrtti> 1h sleep done, going to try for few more...
<Myrtti> -->
<Seeker`> good luck
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak called the ops in #ubuntu (gandalfcome)
<Madpilot> just a flood. bot dealt with it.
<Ttech> Sup.
<Ttech> I was banned in #ubuntu for a connection failure? :? But, I see only one result for my whowas... And if my connection was really failing, I'd like to know.
<Flannel> Ttech: I'll take a look
<Flannel> Ttech: You were.  Forwarded to ##fix_your_connection
<Flannel> Ttech: you were jumping in and out all over the place, obviously you're not anymore.
<Flannel> Ttech: try now
<Flannel> Ttech: You were failing on the 7th, so about a week ago.
<ubottu> In ubottu, linus said: ubuntu is shit
<ubottu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Madpilot> is the floodbot lagged all to hell?
<Myrtti> thanks, 770 isn't that fast
<Madpilot> np.
<Madpilot> no op script for the 770's IRC client like Sev's for XChat?
<Myrtti> I use irssi on this - but typing with my thumbnails is slow
<Myrtti> er, slower than typing on a real keyboard
<Myrtti> and my mad typing skills with this  are a bit rusty
<Madpilot> a script would still help - /cs kb troll<TAB> is faster than the alternative
<Myrtti> I've got my aliases
<Myrtti> have to review them though
<Flannel> Oh dear, that guy again?
<ubottu> jrgp called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Madpilot> Flannel, edu-kick for the chap in #u?
<Flannel> I didn't do it
<Flannel> he left
<Flannel> before I could tell him to use queries, even
<Flannel> call ops, then run away in shame, I guess
<Madpilot> actually, I was suggesting an edu-kick - hadn't noticed that he'd slunk off...
<Madpilot> heh. call ops, realize that it really does bring actual ops, realize that might not have been clever?
<Flannel> I guess
<Flannel> Anyone with -ot awake?
<Flannel> Madpilot, Myrtti?
<Madpilot> hmm?
<Myrtti> hmm
<Flannel> Myrtti: calvalry
<Flannel> Oh, etiher one of you ;)
<Madpilot> Cavalry in -ot?
<Flannel> Madpilot: yes
<ubottu> SegFaultAX called the ops in #ubuntu (Eddwin)
<Flannel> Eh?
<Flannel> Floodbots are broked
<Myrtti> Madpilot: a bit harsh
<Flannel> Madpilot: kb wasn't needed.
<Madpilot> sorry - twitch.
<Madpilot> ban removed
<stdin> Flannel: floodbot2 is missing, so it's a permanent emergency mode
<Flannel> Especially after I had done something
<Flannel> stdin: Hmm, can we get annoucements in here or something so we can know about that?
<Myrtti> LjL: poit?
<Flannel> stdin: Other channels are excessive
<Madpilot> have the Floodbot settings been tweaked to lower sensitivity? we've had some long floods they haven't caught this evening
<Flannel> stdin: as I imagine theres a lot more traffic in there than "we're broken" and "we're fixed"
<stdin> so you want the floodbots to flood? ;P
<Flannel> stdin: No, I want the floodbots to have a single "we're not working" in this channel.  So I know to be more aware of things like that.
<stdin> Flannel: nothing stopping you from joining, doing "status" and parting
<Flannel> stdin: Except that's stupid.
<stdin> there's really not much traffic in there anyway
<stdin> and the bots would have to join here to send messages anyway
<Flannel> Theyre already in here
<Flannel> Er, ubottu relays it
<stdin> it only relays ops calls
<Flannel> stdin: Mmm, true.  stdin, I don't *want* to get pinged regarding exploits, for instance, (I will if I'm in -monitor), I just want notification when somethings broken
<Flannel> stdin: Also, do they actively say "we're in emergency mode"? or am I still going to have to poll them?
<Flannel> I'll give it a try, at any rate.
<Myrtti> perhaps put all the bots in notify?
<Flannel> but I'm running out of keyboard keys to map channels to.
<stdin> well, we can make a channel specific ops factoid for that channel, so it doesn't ping you. and they only say when you poll them
<Flannel> So, again, they won't actually say "hey, we're broken"  That seems like a nice feature to have
<stdin> well, they do say "<nick> floods, but emergency mode is on" when someone floods and they are in emergency mode
<stdin> they aren't "broken", just in emergency mode
<Flannel> Alright.  I'll give it a shot
<Flannel> They're not functioning, and therefore broken ;)
<stdin> so they should ping everyone and say "we're broken" if a bot splits or gets restarted?
<Flannel> Perhaps if it stays that way for an extended period of time, it would be nice to be notified so someone could look into it and we can resume doing manually what theyve been automated to do
<stdin> we should probably come up with a contingency for when a bot dies though (probably more bots on stand-by)
<Flannel> I dont think it should ping everyone, just a message in here would suffice
<Flannel> But like I said, I'll give -monitor a shot, I just fear it'll have too much noise to be useful for that purpose.
<stdin> you only need to look there when you want to look, and you'd only get a ping when ops is called, which can be fixed in ubottu
<stdin> unless you hilight on the ops call itself that is
<Flannel> stdin: having to actively look/poll defeats the purpose
<stdin> you'd have to ask L j L to do something about that
<jussi01> moins
<Flannel> Howdy jussi01
<jussi01> Heya Flannel
<Myrtti> PINK EMACS!
<Myrtti> I finally did it!
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> how nice
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !smtp is <reply> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html
 * gnomefreak thought a mail client would support smtp not so much ubuntu
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: ubuntu is so great it supports everything
<gnomefreak> :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !serverguide is <reply> The Ubuntu Server Guide can be found at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<Flannel> !smtp =~ /7.10/8.04
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<Flannel> !smtp =~ /7.10/8.04/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Flannel> !smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<Flannel> hmm
<Flannel> oh, duh
<Flannel> !smtp =~ #/7\.10/#/8.04/#
<Flannel> I love you too ubot5
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !serverguide is <reply> The Ubuntu Server Guide can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
 * Flannel reminds everyone of manual flood protection, and heads to bed.
<Myrtti> the daily motivator: http://www.thesimpledollar.com/2008/09/14/review-love-is-the-killer-app/
<Tm_M> hi kids
<Myrtti> TiredWolf: could you hug Floodbot2?
 * TiredWolf hugs FloodBot2
<TiredWolf> but i'm not sure that helps bringing it back
<Myrtti> is it yours?
<TiredWolf> no Myrtti
<Tm_M> heh
<Myrtti> socks.
<Myrtti> Mezs?
<Myrtti> nals?
<TiredWolf> Myrtti: it was nalioth's last time
<Myrtti> oh doodah
<Myrtti> my cyberstalker has arrived
<Tm_M> me?
<Myrtti> no
<Tm_M> höh
<elky> heh, 23:33 and i submit the paper. yay.
<jrib> does anyone know anything about NICE|BOT?
<jrib> it messaged me before, I removed it and it's back no longer responding to me addressing it
<elky> how did you get it to address you before?
<jrib> well first it happened when I was talking to yates
<jrib> and I also did !icons > to_someone
<elky> i mean, what triggered the blasted thing?
<jrib> I'm not sure
<jrib> it sent me a private message with those two lines.  Me addressing yates and the !icons >
<jrib> then when I did "NICE|BOT: do not run bots that message people" it echoed it back to me
<jrib> 193.17.253.11: ALEkSeY, NICE|BOT
<jrib> both left now
<elky> ah, i see the parts now
<elky> urgh, evil google docs killed firefox :(
<elky> jrib, care to lend me your eyes for a few mins?
<jrib> elky: sure
<elky> see pm in a sec
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<elky> ooh, another potential reviewer
<elky> Myrtti, :)
<Myrtti> sure
<elky> im working on the typos... which involves trying to wrangle oo.o to actually use a spellchecker
<elky> which it seems to have forgotten how to do
<elky> yay, i has spellchecking
<Tm_M> i has not
<Tm_M> or, it das nut vork rait
<Tm_M> det är det, just de
<Myrtti> um, ok.
<Myrtti> apparently there has been a fire that distroyed a three room apartment in this very building on Saturday.
<Seeker`> :O
<Tm_M> and you heard it from news today?
<Myrtti> yup
<Tm_M> nice
<Myrtti> heard it from the news today by *ACCIDENT*
<Tm_M> i need motorcycle
<jdong> Myrtti: I hate hearing news by accident.
<jdong> (next cubicle) "No, I didn't hear about that. Really? How bad? NO WAY, right into a wall? That thing is 25 tons! Is that why the 30 controllers had to be RMA'ed?"
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/09/15/funny-pictures-hedge-fund/
<Myrtti> ho-hum.
<Tm_T> indeed
<Myrtti> *yawn*
 * Myrtti throws a ball against the wall and catches it
<Tm_T> heh
 * Myrtti throws a ball against the wall and catches it again
<Seeker`> ubot5 isn't attached to the bantracker?
<Myrtti> no
<Seeker`> meh
<Myrtti> *boing* *tshuf*
<Myrtti> *boing* *tshuf*
<Seeker`> it should be
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> *boing* *tshuf*
<Seeker`> *boing* *boing* *tshuf*
<Myrtti> nice
<jussi01> la de da...
<Myrtti> *boing* *boing* *tshuf*
<jussi01> sigh...
<Myrtti> indeed
<Tm_T> sing!
<jussi01> no...
<Myrtti> *boing* *boing* *tsup* OW
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti Please stop bouncing that poor little furball against the wall
<Myrtti> :-O
<Myrtti> I reject your implications
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> feel free to unban djadmiral if I am not around
<ubottu> In #launchpad, gour said: ubottu: take care. this is staging ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> feel free to unban djadmiral if I am not around After his pm comments make it 24 hr ban
<_MMA_> Hey guys. Can someone make me an op in #ubuntu-artwork. kwwii did it but didn't make it persistent. ie: I can op back up.
<Pricey> That's an amusing access list.
<Myrtti> it is
<_MMA_> Pricey: In #ubuntu-artwork. I can imagine.
<Pricey> _MMA_, gimme a mo, i'm struggling atm
<_MMA_> np man. Thanx for the help/
<Pricey> So many things to do.
 * _MMA_ feels Josephs pain.
<Pricey> can't get a response from nickserv :/ one mo
<_MMA_> I'm stepping down from Studio, taking over the art team, trying to find a new job, cleaning the house and trying not to neglect my kids. :P
<Myrtti> as I've said before, seeing Pricey sign emails with Joe or Joseph makes me feel funny.
<Tm_T> heh
<Myrtti> it just isn't right.
<Tm_T> it isn't
 * Myrtti huggles Pricey
<Myrtti> Pricey sounds to me so much more affectionate for some odd reason
<Myrtti> *boing* *boing* *tshuf*
<Pricey> _MMA_, sorted
 * _MMA_ hugs Pricey. Thanx man.
<Myrtti> *boing* *boing* *tshuf*
<Seeker`> lo Myrtti
<Myrtti> lo Seeker`
<jussi01> ok, enough with the boing bouing stuf...
<Jack_Sparrow> Splat
<Myrtti> jussi01: but I'm bored
<jussi01> and?
<Myrtti> meh.
<Myrtti> nevermind then
<Pici> boing
<Myrtti> PICI!
 * Myrtti jumpglomps Pici 
<Pici> MYRTTI
<Myrtti> I've missed you!
<Pici> HI :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dogpile on the Rabbit...
<Pici> Well, Hallo.  Its only been like 3 days ;)
<Myrtti> Pici Pici Pici
<Myrtti> could you blog about Ultamatix?
<Myrtti> :->
<Jack_Sparrow> Another installation script?
<Myrtti> well we *cough* need a source to quote at Wikipedia
<Myrtti> and you happened to be vocal during the original autopsy
<Pici> Heh
<Pici> I guess I could put something together..
<Myrtti> there's some stuff on the backlog
<Myrtti> I'd write it myself, but I've edited the wikipedia article, so I'd be quoting myself
<Pici> Thats illegal, right?
<Myrtti> faux pas
<Myrtti> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/09/13/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<Seeker`> Pici: death penalty
<Myrtti> 13:02
<Pici> Myrtti: roger
<Myrtti> it has to be as much technical and facts based as possible
<Myrtti> no bashing or tarnishing
<Myrtti> just facts.
<Pici> So "Ultimatix has cooties" would be a no-no?
<Myrtti> (fact is that a) it violates dmca b) it violates gpl c) the author 'lies' with the claim he has 'rewritten' it etc...)
<Seeker`> was it not rewritten?
<Myrtti> 11:23 stdin who said they wanted a diff? ;) http://pastebin.com/d2dd9aac
<Myrtti> 11:24 stdin automatix 2.0.7 vs current ultamatix
<Seeker`> expired
<Myrtti> damn
<Myrtti> well, it surely isn't rewritten.
<Myrtti> run a diff against automatix and ultamatix and you can see it yourself
<Myrtti> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13010881/automatix_2.0.7.orig.tar.gz
<Myrtti> vs. ultamatix -webpage tarball
<Myrtti> most of the "rewritten" parts were sed -i 's/Automatix/Ultamatix/g' *
<Seeker`> ah
<Myrtti> meh.
<Myrtti> take care kids
<Myrtti> you think -ot will be fine?
 * Flannel is heading to class, hasn't been paying attention either.
<Myrtti> it will be fine.
<Myrtti> I'm off.
<elky> heh, he rewrote it in to about the same level as Microsoft rewrote the tcp ip stack.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-16
<Tm_M> hi kids
<Tm_M> hi rocket how can we help you?
<Rocket2DMn> oh, i was just checkin the channel out, dont mind me
<Tm_M> see topic
<Rocket2DMn> ah ok, the channel just came up in #ubuntu-mods, ill let you be
<Rocket2DMn> thanks
<Tm_M> er, mods?
<jdong> Tm_M: he meant ubuntuforums-mods
<jdong> they're forums staffers, probably not trolls.
<Tm_M> i see
<Tm_M> i should learn that forum thing
<Tm_M> hi
<omourcoutas> hello
<Tm_M> whats up
<omourcoutas> everything is ok thank you very much
<Tm_M> topic then
<omourcoutas> here i may ask anything about ubuntu developemnt
<omourcoutas> for the new ubuntu?
<Tm_M> no, sorry
<omourcoutas> no problem
<omourcoutas> just asking
<omourcoutas> i need to know some things about hardy edition
<omourcoutas> i have just noticed some problems with gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Ratchet_@99-195-29-55.dyn.centurytel.net)                          ban evader.....
<Tm_M> please do in support channels
<Jack_Sparrow> omourcoutas this is not the place to ask
<omourcoutas> ok i am sorry
<omourcoutas> thank you very much
<ubottu> In ubottu, iOpera1 said: !imagemagick is the favorite graphic tools.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nealmcb1> sometime in the last few hours I got a pidgin popup saying "jiggydiggy wants to send you " followed by a what I take to be a long filename made from a religious slur connected with ubuntu which I won't repeate here.  I'm not even sure exactly when, or even if it was IRC, but whowas notes this Nick: jiggydiggy Username: i=flaps@jihad.carbomb.org Real name: DishO     Just fyi in case it helps, or you can tell me more about tracing su
<mneptok> nealmcb1: that nick is no longer active
<nealmcb1> :)
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, Robb_M said: ubot3 is borked or the page is borked
<Myrtti> nealmcb1: anything else we can help you with?
<nealmcb1> Myrtti: nope - thanks!
<Myrtti> oh, right
<Myrtti> nal is from Texas, right?
<tritium> Yes
<mneptok> "It's like a whole other country!"
<Myrtti> he prolly wont be coming online for a while, so we'd prolly better think of something to replace fb2
<mneptok> if we could get rid of the "like" from that slogan, i'd move back to the US :P
<Myrtti> :-<
<tritium> mneptok: are you staying put?
<mneptok> tritium: oh hell no. not with winter coming.
<tritium> heh
<mneptok> oh!
<tritium> Oh, I had dinner at Ortega's the other night, and the ubuntu sticker you put on that shop's window is still there!  :)
<Myrtti> mneptok: you're bonkers
<Myrtti> just so you know...
<mneptok> tritium: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AQne0Qu-ek&feature=related
<mneptok> Myrtti: you know that only makes me more huggable in your eyes
<Myrtti> yup
<mneptok> tritium: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2Si2nh1K_Y
<tritium> You're not bonkers.  I couldn't live in conditions like that.
<tritium> Cool snow removal truck.
<mneptok> "Good morning Montreal! Today will be only -20C and we only have 14 inches of new snow! Get the BBQ out!"
<tritium> Myrtti: bonkers in what sense?
<Myrtti> in the huggable, most random sense
<mneptok> i think she means "batshit insane, like any sane mind would react to life on this rock."
<mneptok> or, at least, i manage to sleep at night with that assumption ;)
 * tritium hopes it has nothing to do with considering moving here
<Myrtti> I wubs you,mneptok
 * mneptok purrs gently
<Myrtti> here =?
<mneptok> Albuquerque
<mneptok> Nuevo Mexico
<Myrtti> oh
<mneptok> i.e. "someplace warmer and with a sane tax rate"
<tritium> Myrtti: it's not a bad place
 * mneptok nods
<mneptok> quite nice, actually.
<tritium> :)
<Myrtti> it's US...
<Myrtti> Canada I could live in
 * tritium experienced anti-Americanism in #ubuntu-motu, and has not returned since...
<Myrtti> weather would be quite sane for me
 * Myrtti blinks and checks spelling of weather
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> the hurricane might make it difficult to get fb2 up any time soon
<Myrtti> should figure soethi g to cover it?
<mneptok> heheh ... "FloodBot" indeed ;)
 * ajmitch wonders which oftc admin went a bit trigger-happy
<ajmitch> rather amusing
<Myrtti> :-<
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aubade said: !catninja is <reply> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2231/2286539977_7e9710b87c.jpg
<mneptok> I'M A MAGICAL PINK BALLERINA WITH A PET UNICORN AND FLOWERS ALL OVER ME!
 * ajmitch slips mneptok some more sedatives in his whisky
<Myrtti> mneptok: http://djangopony.com
<mneptok> NOT unicorn!
<mneptok> it is, however, Python.
<mneptok> so ... not entirely fail.
<ajmitch> Myrtti: I am now suitably disturbed
 * mneptok has bad flashbacks to managing "Project Pegasus" in the late 90s
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2846509938/
<Myrtti> mneptok: pink too
<ajmitch> I think my eyes would be clawed out if I tried to use that theme
<Myrtti> I haz pink emacs!
<mneptok> i like how you make it sound as if the clawing would be done by someone other than yourself
<ajmitch> well I would have to split my personality to survive
<mneptok> "is that *EMACS*?! in *PINK*?!" *gouge*gouge*
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2856684660/
<Myrtti> ♥ HTH, HAND
<ajmitch> burn the witch!
<Myrtti> ajmitch: I wubs you too ♥
<mneptok> who's the hot chick in the photo?
<Myrtti> moi :-)
<mneptok> GIT THA FUNTH OUTTA HERE!
<mneptok> :)
<elky_work> hmm, is there a purple version of that pink theme? :-/
<mneptok> ick. grape.
<ajmitch> elky_work: you don't want the pink?
<Myrtti> tis mah cv... why would I put someone else's picture in mah cv
<mneptok> Myrtti: i was only hired by Canonical because Mark though i was Liberace.
<mneptok> :-/
<elky_work> ajmitch: too stereotypical
<Myrtti> elky_work: I do remember seeing purple themes too
<Myrtti> elky_work: ;-)
<elky_work> Myrtti: the purple themes i've seen are like magenta purple
<ajmitch> elky_work: but think of how calm & soothing it'd be to stare at bright pink all day
<elky_work> i can find better purple themes for openbox, for crying out loud
<elky_work> ajmitch: think of how calm and soothing it'd be to stare at the inside of a fireball all day.
<Myrtti> elky_work: but they would be good starting points... hmmm
<Myrtti> OY
<ajmitch> elky_work: it'd be really calm for about 0.02 seconds
<Myrtti> I watch that pink theme all day
<Myrtti> tis my work...
<ajmitch> that explains it...
<elky_work> i dont find pink calming or soothing
 * ajmitch likes having a nice boring colour scheme
<Myrtti> I do... oh well
<Myrtti> I should get an hour or so more sleep...
<Myrtti> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/7e/Plan9bunnysmblack.jpg awwwwwwwww
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<elky_work> speaking of wikis, did the fix of the ultamatix page stay intact?
<Myrtti> has been so far
<mneptok> i <3 Glenda
<mneptok> (in fact, the whole Ed Wood name convention of Plan 9 is awesome)
<Flannel> Eh?  looks like oftc had another ban issue.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aubade said: !bacon is <reply> Press Button. Receive Bacon.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !rodserling is <reply> *insert sarcastic remark here regarding pants, mothers, or some other person*
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !cheese is Cheese is AWESOME: http://www.cheese.com/
<Flannel> ubottu: tell dmsuperman about scope
<elky_work> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything* ;)
<elky_work> haha
<jussi01> Hrm, weird
<Flannel> What?
<jussi01> I jsut tried to put a forward in place, but it says the channel banlist is full?? there are only 3 bans on the list for that channel...
<Flannel> maybe it just doesn't like you.
<jussi01> maybe...
<jussi01> :D
<Flannel> maybe you need to add please.  /mode +b foo!blah#channel please
<jussi01> rofl
<Flannel> anyone with -ot ops?
<DrDerek> Martiini is kind of trolling in offtopic
<DrDerek> nvm, he left
<Flannel> DrDerek: We know
<DrDerek> You're an op?
<DrDerek> Maybe I knew that, and keep forgetting that magnetron is not.
<Flannel> Gaaaah.
<elky_work> he does elicit that sort of reaction on a regular baiss
<elky_work> basis*
<Flannel> Who?
<jussi01> yes... (if you mean martiini)
<Flannel> Oh, not I.  I was referring to the group of helpful (yet a little uninformed regarding best practices) people in #ubuntu
<Flannel> chubs_: How can we help you?
<chubs_> being redirected to read-topic. I'm connecting to freenode at port 8001 but it's not validating me
<Flannel> jussi01, you want to handle it?
<Flannel> chubs_: You followed the full instructions?  regarding having the floodbots test you and such?
<chubs_> yes
<chubs_> Flannel, ^
<Flannel> chubs_: Well, if jussi01 (or anyone else, hint hint) doesn't wake up, I'll hobble my way through it.
<chubs_> alright
<Flannel> hmm, was that a failure then?
<chubs_> oops
<chubs_> sorry Flannel. I forgot i had shutdown -h 30'ed... well you can guess how long ago :)
<Flannel> chubs_: no worries
<ubottu> In ubottu, J-n said: !happiness is a warm gun. Or a well running Ubuntu desktop/server.
<Flannel> floodbots still not working?  Who are we missing?
<stdin> number 2 still
<elky> * FloodBot1 removes exempt on Andrew!i=7d101198@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-e2d57f80f4aec2ab
<elky> * FloodBot3 removes exempt on Andrew!i=7d101198@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-e2d57f80f4aec2ab
<elky> we have 1 and 3 both letting in, which could get spammy if the same happens with 2
<elky> i agree with the newbies in -ot. can someone actually explain the !u factoid please?
<Myrtti> !leet
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<Myrtti> prolly goes with that
<elky> heh
<elky> we need to pull rodserling up again i think
<Seeker`> is he slouching?
<elky> no, trolling by contributing what is effectually white noise, waiting for someone to get annoyed and pull him up on it
<jussi01> hello TiredWolf, how can we help today?
<TiredWolf> jussi01: kick me until my irc client explodes
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> TiredWolf: try /quit ;)
 * Myrtti huggles TiredWolf 
<Myrtti> we need to find a replacement for fb2, dontcha think?
<TiredWolf> is nalioth mia?
<elky> TiredWolf, i think that whole region of the US is
<jussi01> He is in texas... so yeah, likely
<TiredWolf> oh... uhm, i didn't think about that detail, i don't connect things that happen in the real world to irc
<jussi01> heh :)
<Myrtti> neither did I until this morning
<Myrtti> about 0530 EEST to be exact
<TiredWolf> is nalioth-the-nickname on a machine of his own as far as you know?
<stdin> I think most staff use a bouncer
<TiredWolf> yeah i was afraid so too
<elky> yep. i suspect he has something like a linode somewhere, but not sure
<TiredWolf> anyway, i can't provide a replacement for bot2, nor can i tell the other two to stop caring about it. i'm in the alps again and this time i've just completely forgot to enable remote access to my server
<TiredWolf> last time it didn't work properly, this time it's just disabled
<Myrtti> ho-hum.
<TiredWolf> although, maybe it's not strictly true i can't tell the other two to stop caring
<TiredWolf^> whoopsie, i forgot that little USB cord that goes to my cellphone is actually important when i'm connected through it...
<Dave2> bluetooth!
<TiredWolf^> computer doesn't have it
<TiredWolf^> besides, when connected, the phone goes out of battery in about 30 minutes, i can't imagine what would happen with bluetooth ;)
<jussi01> ooh, PriceChild is back :D
<PriceChild> indeed
<PriceChild> looks like the internets are fixed
<PriceChild> i'm going tto sort ot this irssi instance tonight i think
<TiredWolf> i think GPRS uses a laser or something to communicate
<TiredWolf> the phone both gets hot and runs out of battery after like 30 minutes of use, meh
<jussi01> TiredWolf: N95?
<TiredWolf> E50
<jussi01> aye
<PriceChild> laser?!
<PriceChild> oh ignore me
<TiredWolf> PriceChild, it was a hyperbole
<jussi01> PriceChild: dont worry, we will continue too... :P
<PriceChild> who are you anyway?
<TiredWolf> i used to be the lazy dog the quick brown fox jumped on
<PriceChild> mhmm
<PriceChild> mhm
<TiredWolf> Myrtti, PriceChild needs a coffee a believe, stop being selfish and give him one
 * Myrtti goes to fill up the pink moka
<Myrtti> haven't had any myself either today
<TiredWolf> news!
<Myrtti> I need to buy a new laptop harddrive
<TiredWolf> Myrtti: you dropped yours due to lack of coffee? :(
<Myrtti> TiredWolf: you really should identify to nickserv :-/ not everyone has lazer eye sight skillz
<Myrtti> TiredWolf: no, this just makes funny noises and freezes from time to time
<TiredWolf> Myrtti: no, nickserv should identify to me!
<jussi01> rofl
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel   is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc |   We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | myrtti smells
<Pici> LI
<TiredWolf> i hope that's enough
<Pici> er, :O
<ubottu> pajamian called the ops in #ubuntu (ailson)
<Myrtti> you're mean.
<Myrtti> jussi01 smells.
<TiredWolf> me? but i'm the sweetest hearted bastard in the world...
<Myrtti> I don't
<jussi01>   Myrtti: what was that for?
<Myrtti> he confesses he smells
<Myrtti> see?
<jussi01> I do smell though...
<jussi01> with my nose... ;)
<Myrtti> here I am, ridiculed in the topic for a mistake not done by me
<elky> jussi01, unlike Myrtti who smells with her elbow
<jussi01> rofl
 * Pici sniffs
<Myrtti> fine.
 * elky cuddles Myrtti
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti
<Myrtti> 7part I'm not going to play with you people anymore
 * Pici reminds himself he needs to write something for Myrtti 
<elky> we wubs woo
<elky> Myrtti, you got hit on by mneptok, and you're worried about a silly italian saying you smell.
<Myrtti> jussi01: I expect you to fix the topic since I'm taking the blame for your mistake.
<elky> i know which i'd be more worried about :Þ
<Myrtti> elky: but they're both cuddly
<jussi01> Myrtti: Sorry, IM not getting involved in this...
<Myrtti> fine
<Myrtti> I'll fix it myself and ridicule you then myself.
<jussi01> meh...
* elky changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel   is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc |   We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | myrtti smells like coffee
<Pici> :D
<TiredWolf> elky: hey now, turn the tone down
<TiredWolf> i just jokingly said she smells
<TiredWolf> i didn't call anyone an italian
<jussi01> - !topic-#ubuntu-ops is <reply> The topic is not for insulting people!
<elky> ooh, you mean ops are people now?
<TiredWolf> !topic-#ubuntu-ops is <reply> \r\n/msg chanserv topicappend #ubuntu-ops Myrtti smells
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> We dont.
<elky> gyawwwww.. http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/09/15/funny-pictures-hedge-fund/ soo kyoooooot
<TiredWolf> elky: i told sister to waste a 50c and try that who-knows-what-city number but she didn't call, the meanie :(
<Myrtti> tiny and spiky too
<elky> TiredWolf, heh. she is aware that the size of our coins is not actually relevent to their value, right?
<jussi01> elky: awww
<TiredWolf> elky: oh, don't even mention that. your money is stupid, she had to change wallet because it wouldn't fit
<TiredWolf> the paper kind i mean
 * jussi01 giggles at: http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=4-3EyMPzMoo
<Myrtti> jussi01: I pasted that for you yesterday!
<jussi01> Myrtti: you know as well as I do I dont look at half of what you write :D :P
<Myrtti> jussi01: with all love and tenderness: SOD OFF.
<jussi01> Myrtti: *hus*
<jussi01> Myrtti: *hug*
<Pici> (I think he was trying to spell *hush*)
<TiredWolf> the euro is stupid too, it will cause me bone illness. i never carried kilograms of coins before it
<elky> holy crap smart pup
* jussi01 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel   is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc |   We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Be good!
<TiredWolf> just, since when is this channel -t?
<Pici> since... never?
<TiredWolf> well it is not
<TiredWolf> now
<TiredWolf> i mean, you don't want nafallo to start adding stuff to the topic, really
<TiredWolf> i knew that
<Myrtti>  ♥  
<TiredWolf> was about to suggest it, but then i didn't since i don't know how to use colors on mirc
<TiredWolf> wait, i don't know how to use colors in general
<Pici> Thats a green heart here.
<Myrtti> damn
<Myrtti>  ♥ 
<Myrtti> there
<Myrtti> hihiih
<TiredWolf> thanks for translating to my non-utf client pici
<Pici> Myrtti: yay
<Pici> TiredWolf: anytime
<Myrtti> hii
<jussi01> we are really going to keep -c here?
<Myrtti> :->
<Myrtti> jussi01: shush
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> we need that floodbot :-<
<Pici> Indeed.
<TiredWolf> jussi01: feel free to remove it
<TiredWolf> Myrtti: i'll try to do something
<Myrtti> unfortunately Mez seems to be MIA too
<_MMA_> Hey guys. Could I get a factoid done?
<Myrtti> ask and you shall receive
<Myrtti> you might
<Nafallo> TiredWolf: lol
<_MMA_> Where: !artteam = The Artwork Team is a community effort that aims to enrich Ubuntu by designing high quality, original and beautiful themes to be available in the repo as an *alternative* to the default look.
<PriceChild> tiredwolf you may identify to any acovnt regardless of current nick
<TiredWolf> i know PriceChild
 * Myrtti slaps TiredWolf, jussi01 
<TiredWolf> and i have, or that pesky chanserv wouldn't have changed the topic
<jussi01> _MMA_: Ill do it right away. In future, you can just pm ubottu with: !factoid is foo 
<jussi01> Anybody got any objections to that factoid?
 * _MMA_ never remembers all the crazy commands.
<jussi01> _MMA_: is the a wiki link for more?
<TiredWolf> jussi01: perhaps a launchpad link...
<jussi01> hehe
<_MMA_> jussi01: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art
<PriceChild> TiredWolf: you don't look identified from where i'm stood?
<_MMA_> I didn't see the need though.
<TiredWolf> PriceChild: that's because i'm not
<TiredWolf> meh, i hate splits. especially when i pay for every byte received.
<_MMA_> jussi01: The text was thought to be enough and intended for use in the art channel. But I could see it being used elsewhere with the link.
<Pici> TiredWolf: lucky you weren't on the other side of the split then.
<jussi01> !artteam is <reply>The Artwork Team is a community effort that aims to enrich Ubuntu by designing high quality, original and beautiful themes to be available in the repo as an *alternative* to the default look. For more info please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<jussi01> !artteam
<ubottu> The Artwork Team is a community effort that aims to enrich Ubuntu by designing high quality, original and beautiful themes to be available in the repo as an *alternative* to the default look. For more info please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<TiredWolf> Pici: yeah quite
<jussi01> _MMA_: ^
<_MMA_> Killer. \m/
<TiredWolf> PriceChild, i suppose you can't retrieve a nickserv password without changing it in the process?
<Dave2> We don't store any passwords unencrypted.
<Dave2> Or, rather, in plaintext, since hashing isn't exactly encryption.
<TiredWolf> Dave2: i figured as much, just thought i'd ask
<TiredWolf> yeah
<TiredWolf> but the password is strong enough that i couldn't really use the hash
<jdong> what's the point of a strong NS password anyway?
<jdong> not like it's not seen by everyone en route to irc.freenode.org
<Dave2> You couldn't use the hash anyway, it's salted.
<TiredWolf> jdong, masochism
<TiredWolf> who the hell
<jussi01> hehe
<Dave2> (And we wouldn't provide any services data to third parties)
<PriceChild> what is going on?
<TiredWolf> there's two things i need, that password and a certain line of code, and i have no real clue how to obtain either >:
<TiredWolf> PriceChild: i'm attempting to make the floodbots stop worrying about bot2
<PriceChild> not that
<PriceChild> how do you have + ?
<TiredWolf> PriceChild: like this
<PriceChild> that isn't an explanation
<TiredWolf> pfff, you can figure it out easily
<jussi01> Im going home. talk to you all laterz 
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<jussi01> PriceChild: still around?
<ubottu> In ubottu, netdevil said: any help is apprieciated
<Myrtti> I CAN HAZ SOUND IN SKYPE \o/
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<PriceChild> Ok need to do something about the floodbots... *looks in -r-t*
<PriceChild> Meh I'll just change the topic in there for the time being.
<PriceChild> What was going on earlier with TiredWolf?
<Pici> PriceChild: eh?
<Pici> PriceChild: Do you not know who that is?
<Myrtti> he does
<Myrtti> but I believe it was about how he could have voice without being identified
<Pici> I'm not sure
<Myrtti> me neither
<Pici> I'm guessing that he had ssh access to his regular connection but was using a local irc client.
<pleia2> btw
<pleia2> 14:49:08 -!- CANTV [n=CANTV@190.78.37.92] has joined #ubuntu-women
<pleia2> 14:49:14 < CANTV> Ubuntu-ar-Cafe - charla OT (Off Topic) - Respetá al CoC -  RESPETÃA A LOS DEMÃAS, Respetá a los demás usuarios - NO hagas flood: pega tu texto aquí -> http://rafb.net/paste/ - sé feliz :)
<pleia2> :x
<pleia2> just removed them, but in case they spam elsewhere
<Pici> weird.
<Myrtti> I just have to wonder again (I wondered about it yesterday on #lugradio), why is it, that when you've got the urgent need for a metaphysical philosophical discussion, the person you'd like to have it most is not available
<PriceChild> Myrtti: afaict mneptok is online and well?
 * Myrtti larts PriceChild 
<Pici> PriceChild: Are you sure about the second one?
<Tm_T> I see
<Pici> Said the blind man?
<Tm_T> Pici: exactly
<Tm_T> that reminds me that noone has anything to say to me, dunno if its good or bad thing
<mneptok> how nice. someone considers me "well."
<Myrtti> mneptok: since you're there...
<mneptok> part of me is. most of me is in 1343, fighting Asian hordes in the Muscovy steppe.
<Myrtti> mneptok: in your opinion, do you consider it possible, that dietary supplements, such as magnesium and calcium as well as omega fatty acids, vitamins b and c could have an effect on sciatic nerve pain and lumbago?
<Myrtti> [ ] yes [ ] no [ ] maybe [ ] HUH?
<Tm_T> they do
<mneptok> hang on. gouging leg with cuttlebone ....
<mneptok> yes.
<Myrtti> also
<Myrtti> no, I forgot it
<Myrtti> I thought about this yesterday
<Myrtti> oh well.
<Tm_T> haha
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<Tm_T> I should fix my CRT monitor
<Tm_T> but I don't have tools
<Myrtti> perhaps it was about men and geeks again
<Myrtti> I had a steamy conversation in pm about feminism
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> share with me?
<Myrtti> the other party was somewhat surprised when I said I've got nothing against men being in power... given they've gotten that power by merit and skills.
<Tm_T> heh
<mneptok> Myrtti: you will bathe in my raw masculine virility when i repel these Mongols in the name of our Mother Church.
<mneptok> but first, have some cuttlebone!
<Myrtti> silly mneptok
<Tm_T> mneptok: har
 * Myrtti gives mneptok a pony
<Myrtti> mneptok: http://www.auntyanimal.me.uk/PonyPink.jpg
<mneptok> MINE!
<mneptok> monkey want!
<mneptok> it could sit next to my fluffy pink pen
<Pici> steamy eh?
<Myrtti> hmmmmm
<Myrtti> nnnghh
<nickrud> nalioth, you're back! I'd left my phone at work last night, missed your call
<PriceChild> nickrud: I don't believe nalioth is back online... but I may be wrong as my shell going walkabouts has let me miss a few things.
<nickrud> PriceChild, yeah, probably not. Just a remote server still active
<Myrtti> ooh ooh
<Myrtti> the CC is tonight?
<Myrtti> has been today?
<Myrtti> has been, apparently
<Myrtti> meh.
<Seeker`> meh?
<Myrtti> meh.
<nickrud> Definition of meh : (mē')   1.     1. (n.) A multi-purpose response, primarily used to imply a degree of indifference. Tone of voice and circumstance often implies a meaning. Can be used when you don't want to answer an awkward or embarrassing question, or if you just plain have nothing else to say, and you want the other person to interpret the "meh" however he/she chooses. As in: Q: "What do you think of my new dress?" A: "Meh." o
<nickrud> r Q: "What do you want to do tonight?" A: "Meh."
<Seeker`> I know what meh is
<Seeker`> I was wondering why Myrtti said it
<Myrtti> I've got multiple reasons
<Pici> Myrtti is a fickle being.
<Pici> Also:
<Pici> meh.
<Myrtti> I wish I had a personal polar bear
<Boxici> hi 
<Boxici> i need some help
<Myrtti> hi
<nickrud> Boxici, hi, but support questions are in #ubuntu not here ;)
<nickrud> I fear that soon the only polar bears will be personal ones
<ompaul> Boxici, is there something else?
<Boxici> no thank you 
<Boxici> i try to contact an helper on ubuntu but...
<Boxici> :)
<ompaul> Boxici, in that case, permit me to draw your attention to the topic 
<ompaul> Boxici, this is not a help channel for normal help 
<ompaul> Topic for #ubuntu-ops is: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel   is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc |   We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Be good!
<ompaul> Boxici, so if you have no specific question, I ask you not to idle here so we can see when someone who needs our attention is here
<Boxici> ok thank you and sorry for disturbing
<Boxici> i will leave now
<Boxici> have a nice day 
<Boxici> take care
<Boxici> bye
<ompaul> bye
<Myrtti> dumdidum
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-17
<Tindo> i need some help with an 881u usb connect card
<Tindo> no help here i guess
<mneptok> i need help with my zipper.
<elky_work> mneptok: nah, just respond to him with his ident.
<mneptok> ident, elky. OK? just ... ident.
<mneptok> ;)
<elky_work> mneptok: no, his ident. which is .... which means you'd say .... to him.
<mneptok> see above. ;)
<elky_work> i'm not understanding you
<mneptok> (this is where you say "ident, too")
<elky_work> ah. now i get it. sorry. i'm beyond exhausted at the moment
<ubottu> danbh_intrepid called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<danbh_intrepid> yes I did
<danbh_intrepid> btw, flood bots are broken
<Pici> danbh_intrepid: we know, thanks though.
<danbh_intrepid> ok, just checking
<danbh_intrepid> thanks
<stdin> now he's flooding the floodbots :|
<elky_work> whats wrong with the floodbots?
<Pici> stdin: I'm the one who removed him... weird.
<Myrtti> meh. poops.
<mneptok> no thanks. got my own.
<Myrtti> I hate mornings
<Flannel> bazhang: is that a timed one? or what?
<bazhang> Flannel, have him in PM　now
<bazhang> Phantom
<Flannel> What?
<bazhang> have him in PM too.
<Flannel> You just have a query magnet
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> <oneal> here there is american girl ?
<elky_work> mneptok: oneal would like to have a hot and saucy PM with you ;)
<bazhang> :)
<elky_work> (if only scarring people for life was allowed under the CoC)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Macrosoft said: !facepalm is fail
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Macrosoft about scope
<Flannel> bazhang: That's not necessary.
<bazhang> Flannel, what?
<bazhang> he is in PM with me now
<Flannel> bazhang: 22:12 < bazhang> ubuntutlups, you still here?
<bazhang> Flannel, tough love.
<Flannel> bazhang: Don't be a dick.
<bazhang> Flannel, myob
<Flannel> bazhang: No.  Your attitude is my, and everyone else's business.
<Flannel> You're an operator, you need to exemplary.
<bazhang> three PM's not enough?
<Flannel> I have *no* idea what you're doing in PMs, but in the channel, that's uncalled for.
<Flannel> If you're busy in PMs, then take care of your PMs, don't stretch yourself too thin.
<bazhang> right; I do the PMs for fun, not to help people.
<Flannel> bazhang: Don't take help into queries.  We even have a factoid for that.
<bazhang> he PM'ed me
<Flannel> Tell him to keep it in the channel.  It happens all the time, you have to remind them to keep it in the channel.
<Flannel> If its disciplinary and/or behavioral, there are channels for that too (here would be a good candidate)
<bazhang> to each his own.
<Flannel> bazhang: As long as your queries don't cause you to become snippish in channels, I have no problem with them, and yes, you're welcome to do whatever you want.  But "I have queries open" isn't an excuse for becoming a bad citizen.
<Myrtti> I starting to believe that magnesium/calcium/vitamin supplement might have big deal over my backpains
<elky_work> yeah, lest the idiots start using it as their excuse too
<Myrtti> just a thought here
<Myrtti> would it be in place to have ops at #u as floodbots don't work?
<Flannel> Myrtti: we have ops in #u
 * Flannel obviously doesn't understand.
<Myrtti> I've got a feeling some of the floodspammers have made a run'n'flood there because they know floodbots are broken
<Myrtti> perhaps having visible ops presence would scare them?
<Flannel> Well, not much we can do about it except stay vigilant.  Ah
<Myrtti> note: just a thought
<bazhang> vigilant of whom?
<Flannel> I'm not sure it'd help.  They know they can probably get off a few lines before anyone reacts anyway.
<Myrtti> true
<elky_work> that's what they count on
<Flannel> Why is the third floodbot still gone anyway?  Whos is it?
<Myrtti> nalioths
<Myrtti> might have something to do with the current situation of Texas - might have not.
<elky_work> Myrtti: at very least it has to do with his inability to restart it
<Myrtti> yup
<elky_work> i'm waiting for him to return on dialup to say his 2-week old broadband modem died in the hurricane
<Myrtti> I'm horrified to think what else might have happened
<bazhang> maybe one month before they get electricity there
<Flannel> So, shouldn't we put some sort of plan (probably already have one, for all I know) for having floodbots 4,5, and 6 ready to step in and fill the gap?
<Myrtti> we should - the problem is that Lorenzo's on the Alps with ~no access to his servers and on mobile dialup
<Myrtti> and Mez hasn't been online on IRC for ~five or six days
<Myrtti> or has been, but not been actively present
<elky_work> who here knows how they work? i'll set an account up on my linode for one when i get home tonight
<Flannel> well, if we're comign up with something, I've got a fairly reliable connection at home.
<bazhang> oh wait; I'm a 'bad citizen'. nvm
<Myrtti> ho hum
<Myrtti> you kids
<elky_work> Flannel: home connections are to be discouraged, they're liable to flaking
<Myrtti> mine has stayed up for 6 months and the ip hasn't changed once \o/
<Flannel> elky_work: Fair enough.  Although I haven't had problems with mine lately.  Although I do think the cleaning lady pulls the plug at least once a year.
<Flannel> elky_work: But, "flaky" is still better than the current "non-existent", so perhaps in emergencies...
<elky_work> Flannel: if you've a static ip and a ups and willing to let at least one other person have access, go for it.
<Myrtti> bazhang: take it as a constructive criticism, please don't let words of advice put you down
<Flannel> elky_work: I have none of those, although wouldn't care about the last.
<Myrtti> oh for crying out loud
<bad_citizen> :)
<Myrtti> can't we just get along people?
<elky_work> bad_citizen: the more you do this, the more true to that nick you're being.
<bazhang> hmm. didn't fit
<Myrtti> I forgot what I was doing
 * Flannel sets highlight on 'but emergency mode is on'
<Myrtti> excellent idea
<Flannel> hmmmm, how does one do that.....
<Flannel> Ah.  hilight, not highlight.
<ubottu> In ubottu, bhindi_ said: wats a hell is that
<Tm_M> hail my young padawans 
<Myrtti> hello Tm_M 
<Flannel> Howdy Tm_M 
<Myrtti> on the road *again*?
<Tm_M> ye, going to get some massage
<Tm_M> 2 hours each way
<Myrtti> oooh, I'd like that
<Tm_M> 4 hours bus?
<Myrtti> massage, silly
<Tm_M> heh
<Tm_M> gonna get some electric too, tens
<Myrtti> I'd like that *too*
<Tm_M> heh
 * Myrtti gives everyone a lollipop
<Flannel> Woohooo.  Real ones? or sugar free?
<Myrtti> real ones
<Myrtti> except for Seeker` 
<Myrtti> he gets a sugarfree one, or a fruit of his choice
<Flannel> Myrtti: and are these ones with straight sticks? or safety round loop sticks?
<Myrtti> Flannel: pacifiers.
<Flannel> Myrtti: erm, what?
<elky_work> can i has sugarfree too. they're less sticky
<gnomefreak> ring posp ;)
<Flannel> ring pops are good, yes.
<Flannel> except we wont be able to use our computers for an hour or something.  I don't think its possible to eat a ring pop without getting all sticky.
<elky_work> Flannel: sugarfree ones!
<Flannel> elky_work: thatd be gross.  I don't want cancer from crazy new fangled fake sugar.
 * Myrtti tosses an apple to Flannel, hits his forehead
<Flannel> Myrtti: Ive got nothing against fruit.  Just fake sugar.
<Myrtti> Flannel: that's why you're getting an apple too
<Flannel> Is it a red or a green apply?
<Myrtti> sweet one
<Flannel> also, "straight stick" lollipop wouldve been a better answer tan the safety one.  There's something to be said about candy that can kill you.
<gnomefreak> scriptassist update
<gnomefreak> damn :(
<Myrtti> ring pops are good for kids that behave like babehs
<Myrtti> ungh
<Myrtti> I should make some coffee
<Myrtti> feel like someone has whacked me in the head with a thick pillow
<Tm_M> was me not
<Tm_M> arnolds
<Myrtti> you're making me hungry
<Tm_M> im eatable
<Tm_M> and huggable
<Tm_M> and in a bus
<Tm_M> and talking to myself too! <3
<Flannel> nah, its just a soliloquy
<Tm_M> wuts that?
<Flannel> Tm_M: monologue
<Tm_M> truu
<Seeker`> Myrtti: fruit is usually just as bad
<Myrtti> Seeker`: which is why I said "of choice"
<Myrtti> :-)
<Myrtti> (and you can stash it :-* )
<locke> yo
<locke> i thought i was supposed to be allowed back in #ubuntu-offtopic today..
<Myrtti> good point
<bazhang> locke, no reason to be offtopic in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> I've forgotten that altogehter
<Myrtti> hold on
<locke> bazhang, i'm always offtopic in #ubuntu
<locke> but i want to be allowed back in #ubuntu-offtopic
<locke> and today is the day
<locke> i screwed up by talking about this chick that i'm completely obsessed with and got banned
<locke> but i want to be allowed back in
<Myrtti> there, took a while to spot it
<Myrtti> hold on
<elky> locke, did you seek professional help like we suggested?
<Myrtti> there
<locke> elky, no
<locke> but i still have that chick hanging all over me
<elky> locke, you're giving me no reason to trust that you will not simply go back to your old ways
<locke> and she came over at 7am today to spend a few hours in bed with me bfore class, which she skipped
<locke> i'm a reformed guy1
<locke> I have no reason to talk about stuff that has nothing to do with this channel
<elky> not according to your previous line, you're not.
<locke> i'm just not gonna lie
<locke> i have no reason to talk about it, and i wont
<elky> you just did. i really dont want to know who shares your bed with you
<locke> and i wont say anything about it
<locke> you asked though
<locke> and i'm not a liar
<ubottu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (rQVUws)
<locke> but she has no influence on what i say in this channel
<locke> this channel is about linux for me
<locke> and the only reason i was a dumbass is because i was drunk
<locke> and i'm not anymore
<locke> i have school to deal with, and i have classes i have to put in work for
<elky> you're on very very tight probation. no slipups.
<locke> and have programming to do
<locke> and it has nothing to do with that stuff
<elky> and no verbal diarrhea please. like what's happening here now
<locke> besides, anything i have to do with her is gonna be in my free tmie when i'm not even on my computer, so don't worry about that
<locke> no, i just have programming to do
<locke> i already finished my java programming assignments
<locke> now i only have data structures and algorithms and networks
<elky> locke, you're not listening to me
<locke> so i have some linked lists to code and a basic web server to write
<locke> and thats it
<elky> read up my previous three sentances before you speak again
<locke> and thats all i am concerned with as far as this has to do with
<elky> and see what you do. you ignore what i said completely so you could talk about yourself non-stop.
 * gnomefreak shakes head and goes for smoke
<locke> i already said that the only thing that i want to talk about is my assignments...
<bazhang> locke, you were chatting on that very subject today
<bazhang> in #ubuntu
<elky> bazhang, what subject?
<locke> i have a webserver and another program i gotta write that i'm gonna want to talk about
<bazhang> the girl elky 
<elky> bazhang, so he hasnt learned anything
<locke> i'm done talking about her :P
<locke> shes really hard to not think about, but this isn't the place for it
<elky> locke, if you were talking about her in #ubuntu, then no, you're not done.
<locke> i have actual assignments that i want to finish that are way more important though
<elky> you are completely lacking the ability to handle modes
<bazhang> elky, clearly not
<locke> no, i'm done
<locke> you never mind about that stuff, and you'll never hear about it again
<locke> if you do, bring it up and kick me out again
<locke> but it's not gonna happen about
<elky> locke, then read up to the part where i said you were on probhation, count the number of minute ago that was, and realise how much time you've wasted sitting here yapping at me
<bazhang> it was just a short while ago locke ; how can we ignore it?
<elky> since when i said that, you were already unbanned
<locke> again i mean
<elky> your problem is you're not listening
<elky> you're still not listening
<locke> i'm listening, and yeah maybe i was talking about her a minute ago, but i'm done i promise
<locke> if i say a single word about it again i'd rather you never talk to me again
<locke> but i'm done with that i promise
<locke> just give me a chance to prove it please
<elky> locke, no, you're not listening, because 10 minutes ago i told you you were on probation and yet you're still here talking about how you're not talking abotu her.
<elky> THAT is you not listening
<locke> yeah i'm telling you i got nothing to say about that shit
<elky> you have 20 seconds before i RE ban you
<locke> but i can't tell anybody that i don't want to talk about that
<locke> so anyways
<elky> running out of time...
<locke> i really just want to talk abotu my programming assignments
<locke> done. period.
<elky> i was done 10 minutes ago
<locke> you guys remember that band 'ugly kid joe'?
<elky> would someone like to tell him why that just happened, because i have no patience left today
<elky> he just used it all up
<Myrtti> hmm
<Myrtti> you know...
<bazhang> got him in PM now elky 
<elky> thank you
<bazhang> doing my good_citizen on him :)
<Myrtti> bazhang: thank you
<elky> explain that if he does what he did here, he will not be back in -ot long
<bazhang> Myrtti, its mon plaisir :)
<elky> he has gone from being obsessed with the girl, to being obsessed with pretending he's not obsessed about her
<elky> which is of course just an extention of the former
<bazhang> and bragging about being offtopic with it in #ubuntu
<elky> yes
<elky> i just read the backscroll and saw that
<bazhang> sorry, was away at work :(
<gnomefreak> elmo is 47
<Myrtti> jono's birthday today :->
<elky> Myrtti, ah, so tomorrow we talk REALLY LOUD?
 * Myrtti looks at elky quizzically
<Myrtti> hm
<elky> hangover
<Myrtti> to him perhaps
<elky> thats what i meant
<elky> eating icecream trumps making sense
<Myrtti> I need more coffee
<elky> bazhang, he still hasnt figured out?
<bazhang> elky, still in the heat of it so to speak
<Myrtti> elky: 24K     irkkiloki/freenode/locke freenode20080903.log
<Myrtti> quite possible he hasn't
<Myrtti> which reminds me I should compress my logs
<elky> ok, im re-implementing his ban. he can come back when he's had professional help, which he sorely needs
<elky> the ban has been re-set
<bazhang> wow
<bazhang> what was with all the comcast users quitting with haraaaaaami?
<Myrtti> hm?
<bazhang> just a bunch of them joined and immediately quit an hour or so ago Myrtti 
<Dave2> -!- Irssi: /LASTLOG would print 12234 lines. If you really want to print all these lines use -force option.
<Dave2> comcast's just a large mainstream ISP, so a large number of vulnerable machines are on their connections.
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> weird that they all had the same part message though
<Dave2> It was a botnet.
<bazhang> o.0
<bazhang> that is scary.
<Dave2> Why?
<elky> Dave2, when they dont actually do anything, it's scarier than when they do
<Dave2> hm, I missed a bit - I don't see any quitting with that message.
<elky> Dave2, about an hour and 10 mins ago
<elky> the number of a's is not the same as what baz said
<Dave2> oh yeah, the same botnet
<Dave2> They were doing something, join/part spam
<bazhang> right many more; did not want to flood here :)
<bazhang> !overshare
<ubottu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<bazhang> that was fun.
<bazhang> locke says he will stay away from irc for the next 3-4 weeks. lets see how well that holds up though.
<Myrtti> how many kilobytes do the logs take?
<Myrtti> we can compare and see how much you got
<bazhang> from the PM?
<Myrtti> yeah
<elky> bazhang, probably fairly well. he disappears for fair stretches of time
<bazhang> lemme check
<bazhang> 16.7 kb
<Myrtti> I win!
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> whats the prize?
<Myrtti> I get a lunch break
<bazhang> thought it was sanity
<Myrtti> yeah, all he flooded me was about the girl
<elky> bazhang, did he ever actually figure that he wasnt listening and it cost him his ticket back in?
<bazhang> elky, hard to say; he was going off on that tangent for so long. He finally did see that broadcasting was not good--but again have to see if it sticks over time.
<elky> if you bust him in #ubuntu doing the same, he's to be removed from there too
<bazhang> I told him so.
<bazhang> if the bible guy can be converted, then locke should be able to also
<elky> the bible guy
<elky> ?
<bazhang> was with Hobbsee
<Pici> bazhang: I never removed my bans for that fellow iirc.
<bazhang> he entered spamming huge amounts of bible tracts
<bazhang> Pici, okay
<gnomefreak> bot broke?
<gnomefreak> bug 269656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656
<gnomefreak> wth
<gnomefreak> it works now but was giving me a error that he couldnt parse it
<Myrtti> oh great, the egyptian stalker again
<elky> Myrtti, who and where?
<Myrtti> in my pm
<gnomefreak> kick and ban
<gnomefreak> ah thats a bit harder
<bazhang> oh not him again
<elky> Myrtti, who?
<Myrtti> Vinterbound... he found me on last.fm >___<
<Pici> People are weird.
<bazhang> oh
<Myrtti> and I'm too nice to say "sod off from my /query"
<bazhang> thought it was martiini
<Myrtti> that's my estonian stalker
<bazhang> heh
<Myrtti> >___<
<bazhang> one in every port
 * gnomefreak not that nice ill be glad to tell him ;)
<Myrtti> meh.
 * Pici is nice, but would be glad to tell him as well ;)
 * gnomefreak dont get paid enough to be nice
<Myrtti> and I can't ignore him since I was vocal on -ot
<Myrtti> MEHHHHH
<gnomefreak> is he in -ot now? and yes i will be nice and not say anything
<elky> Myrtti, sure you can. you have a long list of channels and people, and v is very low in the list
<Myrtti> he is on window 40 atm.
<Myrtti> ho-hum.
<Pici> Myrtti: /wc
<Myrtti> yeah...
<gnomefreak> i only have 30 :(
<Pici> 24
<gnomefreak> including server window ihave 30
<elky> someone bring the creepy person in here
<Myrtti> /wc worked fine, thanks fellers
<gnomefreak> creepy? there are tons of them
<elky> the one that is the current subject of discussion
<gnomefreak> ah
<elky> if not, i'm going to bed early
<Myrtti> nini :-)
<gnomefreak> elky: /invite nick i thnk is it
<Myrtti> :-þ
<elky> i was hoping to avoid transferring fixations from one female to another
 * Pici is disgusted by people
<elky> unless...
<Myrtti> elky: oh, don't worry... the egyptian has fixation about FINLAND too.
 * elky bites her tongue as she holds a skirt up against mneptok
<elky> Pici, try to suppress that, otherwise leaving the house gets too depressing
<jussi01> Who is "eight"?
<Myrtti> good question
<jussi01> eight: can we help you with something?
<jussi01> sykopomp: can we help you with something?
<jussi01> oh run, its TiredWolf :P
<TiredWolf> WOOF ROAR
<jussi01> who isnt identified again... :D
<TiredWolf> oh elky, elky, i used to believe our phone companies were a ripoff.
<TiredWolf> jussi01: why aren't you voiced?
<Myrtti> this is crack!
<Myrtti> what are you doing with the chanserv?"
<Pici> !jdong | Myrtti 
<ubottu> Myrtti: <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<TiredWolf> Myrtti: we have sex sometimes
 * Pici palms
<elky> TiredWolf, our internet is even more so
<TiredWolf> only, that pesky nickserv always gets in the way >:
<Myrtti> TiredWolf: please don't make me sigh and say "Italians" in a tired voice
<TiredWolf> uh oh
<jussi01> TiredWolf: cause im +o
<jussi01> :P
<Myrtti> jussi01: put the +c back while your at it
<TiredWolf> now what was the akick syntax like...
<Myrtti> these pesky italians abuse the mIRC colours anyway
<Myrtti> oh for gods sake
<TiredWolf> oh yeah, i forgot to tell you about that new mlock.
<jussi01> sigh...
<elky> hehe
<TiredWolf> what do you have to complain
<TiredWolf> i don't know how to use colors to begin with
<Myrtti> but you're italian... don't all italians know how to flood channels with mIRC coloured CIAO RAGAZZI! COMO STAI! and Italian flags?
<PriceChild> TiredWolf: why are you using a random unidentified nick?
 * Myrtti hides
<TiredWolf> PriceChild: random?
<TiredWolf> meh, my random number generator must have been stuck for the past 4 months...
<TiredWolf> Myrtti: no, only those who use mirc scripts
 * Myrtti shivers
<TiredWolf> Myrtti: i am, i admit, using mirc, but it was long ago since i used a script...
<jussi01> TiredWolf: you should be using something open source!
<jussi01> like quassel!!
<elky> !silverex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about silverex
<elky> hrm
<Myrtti> what was I doing...
<Myrtti> oh yes, foodzor
<TiredWolf> jussi01, i'm sorry, but after using konversation all the time on my own computer, some time on mirc is refreshing. i mean, heck, you click on a tab and it refreshes *instantly*... you don't even see the text redrawing!
<TiredWolf> i can even have a netsplit and not notice at all
<TiredWolf> when i get a netsplit on konversation, everything is stuck for half a minute
<jussi01> hehe
 * jussi01 hugs quassel
<elky> TiredWolf, for ages konversation on fedora 8 would loop me, it was arguing with bip.
<elky> for any connection boop
<Myrtti> eight: may we help you?
<jussi01> fogobogo: can we help you?
<PriceChild> TiredWolf: i'm sure there is a reason we identify.
<PriceChild> TiredWolf: can we help you?
<bazhang> heh
<jussi01> PriceChild: you are begining to sound like nalioth... :P
<Myrtti> awww
<Myrtti> that's cute
<jussi01> hehe
<bazhang> hope he is okay.
<Pici> !idle | eight fogobogo 
<ubottu> eight fogobogo: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<PriceChild> i'm sure he is fine
<bazhang> Houston is a wasteland atm
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> fogobogo: I can see you're not idling elsewhere
<fogobogo> eek!
<PriceChild> off for a bit
<Pici> well then
<Myrtti> same to you, eight 
<Myrtti> eight: state your business or be removed by force
<eight> well, I was just kinda.....
<Myrtti> yes?
<eight> missing PriceChild 
<Myrtti> and what about?
<eight> haven't seen him on #archlinux-offtopic lately
<Myrtti> and did you consider PM'ing him?
<eight> no.
<elky> last time i checked, he doesn't bite.
<Myrtti> he knows you've missed him, did you have something else we can help you with?
<eight> how did you check that?
<bazhang> telepathy
<elky> eight, when i met him in Spain about 18mths ago
<elky> now, anything else?
<Myrtti> neener neener, I met him in July
<elky> Myrtti, i met him first
<Myrtti> true
<Myrtti> :-<
<eight> hmm... not really
<Myrtti> off you go then
<Myrtti> choo.
<Pici> eight: This is a channel for Ubuntu Channel business, not for checking up on people, a PM would be the best course of action here.
<eight> am I not allowed to idle here?
<bazhang> no
<Myrtti> /topic
<Myrtti> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<elky> eight, we rather not, it gets us confused with people needing help
<eight> eh.
<Myrtti> there we go
<Myrtti> and so.
<Myrtti> can I haz foodzor now?
<elky> after i bedzor
<Myrtti> ok
<elky> ninite
<Myrtti> ninite
<Pici> Goodnight
<bazhang> night
<Myrtti> oh for gods sake
<Myrtti> why am I so nice to people?
<Pici> I dont have any answer that is nice.
<Myrtti> then please give me the not so nice answer
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Do you have ljf in PM? he seems to be messing the floodbots now :/
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec
<Jack_Sparrow> Still no response to pm and b was removed
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: but not the ip ban nor the realname ban
<ubottu> In ubottu, heidi said: this xchat is new for me
<Jack_Sparrow> DOuble check
<Myrtti> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici ljf handled...  HE mostly wanted a !cn support room
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Ah, I see.
<Jack_Sparrow> IN the xchat script.. I hit   /cs l nick....  instead of k   what all does L do?  Multiple bans different ways?
<Pici> 'lart', it sets pretty much every ban type.
<Pici> I hate the option.
<Jack_Sparrow> I didnt even know it existed until this typo
<Pici> ompaul tends to use it
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll try to get back here later on....
<Pici> Okay, :)
<Myrtti> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh
<Pici> Myrtti: Talk like a pirate day isn't until Friday.
<Jack_Sparrow> Yar, it is what it is..  It must be Friday somewhere..
<Myrtti> Pici: MEH
<Seeker`> MEH
<Myrtti> I seriously feel like screaming
<Myrtti> ok, since I'm going through a rather busy patch at work and stuff, I'm cutting down my irc majorly. If you need me, I'll still be online, so /query can reach me fine.
<Pici> Myrtti: Okay
<Myrtti> so - take care. I'll be at -offtopic though if you think it's necessary
<ompaul> vent vent vent vent vent vent vent vent vent 
<ompaul> </joke>
<jussi01> /slap ompaul
<jussi01> :P
<ompaul> heh
 * Pici groans
<Pici> Cheeky is making a big deal because I devoiced him in -ot.
<ompaul> devoiced or muted
<Pici> devoiced
<ompaul> what was he doing with a voice in the first place 
<Pici> And he wasn't even voiced in the first place.
<ompaul> hahahahahahaahah
 * ompaul pours a cold one for Pici 
<ompaul> Pici, now you can really do it ;-)
<Pici> ompaul: Now hes really confused.
<ompaul> hehehe
<ompaul> tell him chanserv pawns you
<ompaul> hahahahaahha
<ompaul> ohh dear I can be so silly some times
<Pici> He says that his client showed that it was me.
<ompaul> tell him that his client is wrong
<ompaul> he can ask anyone to paste who it was to im 
<ompaul> him
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, frith said: ubottu, how is what i asked not relevant?
<Jordan_U> "!find" isn't working ( with ubottu at least )
<Jordan_U> Hmm, maybe it's only having problems when nothing is found
<jussi01> !find Jordan_U
<ubottu> File Jordan_U found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<jussi01> works here
<Jordan_U> jussio1: so the packages I need to install to get myself are: Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others) ? :)
<jussi01> Jordan_U: read without the commas... :P
<jussi01> Jordan_U: installing you would be a disaster....
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> Jordan_U: anyway, anything else we can help with?
<Jordan_U> But obviously something is returning an error where the string should be a list of packages. There needs to be some error checking
<dde1ri01986> hello can anyone here test me to see if i've fixed the DCC exploit problem so i can join the table again?
<dde1ri01986> *room not table
<jussi01> dde1ri01986: have you followed the instructions in #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dde1ri01986 try to join now
<dde1ri01986> yes i followed
<dde1ri01986> i'm connected on port 8001 now
<Jack_Sparrow> dde1ri01986 You should be able to join
<dde1ri01986> yay i'm in now...thnx
<danielm_mc> dudes
<danielm_mc> can i please be allowed back in #ubuntu?
<danielm_mc> it's my only source of entertainment
<Jack_Sparrow> danielm_mc How may we help you today?
<Jack_Sparrow> danielm_mc whp banned you
<Jack_Sparrow> who
<danielm_mc> i don't entirely know, i keep getting stuckin in #ubuntu-read-topic
<danielm_mc> something about a DDC exploit, maybe?
<danielm_mc> i'm at work behind an enterprise firewall, and like three NAT boxes, I think i'm safe
<Jack_Sparrow> danielm_mc Did you read topic, it may because you got dcc's and need to fix the vulnerability
<danielm_mc> what vulnerability?
<Jack_Sparrow> danielm_mc read the topic and change the port #
<danielm_mc> can you test me and see if i'm vulnerable?
<danielm_mc> ﻿(03:00:53 PM) Jack_Sparrow: Received CTCP ' DCC SEND aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ' (to danielm_mc) from Jack_Sparrow
<danielm_mc> hi
<danielm_mc> i don't believe i was disconnected? 
<danielm_mc> i don't feel like i was disconnected
<Jack_Sparrow> danielm_mc read the link, go to that page, the bots willtest you and remove the ban for you
<danielm_mc> k i changed my port to 8001
<danielm_mc> tcp        0      0 10.11.6.43:41774        216.165.191.52:8001     ESTABLISHED
<danielm_mc> automatic tests are failing
<danielm_mc> blegh
<Jack_Sparrow> I removed the ban...  lets hope you fixed it and the bots are wrong
<danielm_mc> :)
<logjon> can anyone tell me why i was banned in #ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> logjon when were you banned
<logjon> today
<logjon> you told me about irc clients
<logjon> and accessing /etc
<logjon> i was in there long enough to ask 3 questions then i left to go set stuff up
<Jack_Sparrow> are you getting a message about exploit etc
<logjon> in motd?
<Jack_Sparrow> ah, I was talking ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont deal with motd
<logjon> when i try to join it just says "Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)."
<logjon> i think i was in there as badfish earlier
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec.
<logjon> kk
<Jack_Sparrow> I only see three bans in my list and none of them are you..  still checking
<logjon> could it be because my whois says fuck off?
<logjon> that's just my sense of humor
<logjon> and i'm on xchat now where i was on chatzilla earlier
<logjon> that's the only thing that's changed
<logjon> afaik
<Jack_Sparrow> logjon I would change the whois..yes
<logjon> gonna try a reconnect
<ubottu> In ubottu, Kamus_Show said: This is an autoreply: Away
<tuxice> can a user add factoids to the bot ubottu
<tuxice> ?
<tuxice> anyone?
<ompaul> tuxice, no
<tuxice> curses
<tuxice> ok thanks
<ompaul> but if someone says !foo is bar it echos here
<tuxice> ?
<ompaul> then if it is useful we add it
<tuxice> oh ok
<tuxice> thnx
<ompaul> if it is useless then not 
<ompaul> (kinda obvious)
<ubottu> In ubottu, tuxice said: !usbmodem is A modem that connects your computer to the internet through USB
<tuxice> how about that
<ompaul> !search usbmodem
<ubottu> Found: 
<ompaul> tuxice, that would be useful if there was a config script 
<ompaul> for instance
<ompaul> !winmodem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ompaul> so there is value in it for the user, it is not a glossary it is a resource to solve things
<tuxice> ok ill try to find one
<tuxice> then ill come back
<tuxice> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-18
<ompaul> tuxice, is there anything else?
<ompaul> tuxice, I point you to the topic
<ompaul> Topic for #ubuntu-ops is: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel   is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc |   We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Be good!
<Nafallo> I'm always good, no? :-)
<ompaul> i.e. the part about being idle
<ompaul> Nafallo, what kind of an oxymoron is that question? ;-) in general we find the aforementioned Nafallo to be a good upstanding member of the community ....
<Nafallo> :-)
<ompaul> Nafallo, stand up and be counted, for what you are about to receive - we are the dealers and we give you all the source you need
<ompaul> ..........
<ubottu> _Zeus_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Nafallo> ehrm...
<Nafallo> I haz source in the datacenters ;-)
<ompaul> Nafallo, AC/DC does Free Software?
<Nafallo> dunno?
<ompaul> that was a direct misquote of them
<ompaul> tuxice, ?
<ompaul> last call for tuxice 
<nalioth> elky_work: elky, myrtti  none of the floodbots are on my local server
<nalioth> seems the one in Germany mysteriously disappeared
<nalioth> anyway, fb2 is back now
<elky_work> nalioth: yeah, and you were not around to un-disappear it
<nalioth> we still have over 60% of folks w/o power here
<elky_work> im not surprised
<nalioth> i'm sure the DSL is gonna be upsy-daisy for a while, too
<elky_work> has it been saner than katrina?
<nalioth> of course.  we're Texans.
<elky_work> i mean, the government side of 'oh, you mean there are corpses littering the streets, maybe we should, um, do something'
<nalioth> you see, we're not welfare people here, who depend on the gov to think and act for us
<nalioth> unlike New Orleans
<nalioth> man o man.
<elky_work> so you didnt need the army to send help or anything like that?
<nalioth> i am my own army.
<mneptok> explains the multiple latrines.
 * nalioth reminds mneptok to keep his car windows rolled up when he's not in attendance
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: foo is foo
<jrib> indeed it is
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: orifices is holes
<jdong> urr...
<jrib> I wonder if he missed the part about his request being forwarded to ops
 * nalioth wonders if badfish cares
<Pici> jrib: I'd probably ignore that if I said foo is foo.
<jrib> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jrib> !samba ~= s/  Also see bug #212098//
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212098 in nautilus-share ""easy" file sharing not notifying about logout/login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<jrib> !samba ~= s/SWAT./SWAT.  Also see bug #212098/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see bug #212098
<jrib> awww, he doesn't recurse
<jrib> !samba ~= s!bug #212098!https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212098 in nautilus-share ""easy" file sharing not notifying about logout/login" [High,Confirmed] 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212098 in nautilus-share ""easy" file sharing not notifying about logout/login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<iFvwm> hi, anyone here can help me to invite ubottu to #ubuntu-cn
<iFvwm> Jack_Sparrow: ..
<nalioth> iFvwm: do you need an infobot?
<iFvwm> Flannel: but no one answer.. 
<Flannel> iFvwm: What?
<iFvwm> nalioth: i need ubottu only
<nickrud> nalioth, did you finally move out of houston?
<nalioth> iFvwm: ubot3 and ubot5 are clones of ubottu, would one of those work?
<iFvwm> Flannel: i do not know who is the master of ubottu.
<nalioth> nickrud: nope, power and phone got repaired today
<iFvwm> nalioth: clone, all right. if you can help. just invite to #ubuntu-cn
<iFvwm> nalioth: so thanks. :D
<nalioth> you are welcome, iFvwm 
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> HaSH called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nalioth> Madpilot: <ahem> klined
<Madpilot> nalioth, wondered, but hit enter on the +b anywya
<nalioth> you can see it in the channel
<jussi01> ooh, nalioth is back :D 
<jussi01> nalioth: good to see you :)
 * nalioth waves
<jussi01> wow #u is dead...
<jussi01> I mean 4 mins without a word... in #ubuntu?
 * nalioth breaks out the crash cart
<jussi01> !test
<jussi01> hrm, what happened to ubottu :(
<jussi01> !bot
<stdin> well, that's the reason then
<jussi01> yep
<elky> heh
<stdin> now wait 5 mins and do a test :p
<elky> nalioth, might pay to move ubot3 to connect to a different leaf?
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<jussi01> :)
<elky> did they both connect to the same place?
<jussi01> no idea. 
<jussi01> stdin: do you know?
<stdin> I think ubot3 is on brown and ubottu is on zelazny
<stdin> no. ubottu is on wolfe
<elky> thanks, i coulnt get an ubot3 /wii to respond
<stdin> !kopete ~= s/and IRC/and, in KDE 3, IRC/
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<sykopomp> http://www.kroah.com/log/linux/lpc_2008_keynote.html Please help linux development. The community would appreciate it if ubuntu stopped acting like a fork and more like part of a community.
<sykopomp> ktx
<stdin> umm, what?
<stdin> I wonder if you generated your stats fairly...
<sykopomp> this is not news.
<stdin> in fact, I'd just say "no you didn't" now
<sykopomp> I didn't generate it. I'm just linking.
<sykopomp> just letting you all know ;)
<stdin> why did you link it then?
<stdin> oh
<sykopomp> because it's important for people to be aware of this?
<stdin> so what's with the message with the link
<stdin> that page is not a fair representation, and I'll prove it
<sykopomp> go ahead
<stdin> how long has Red Hat been around? and, how long has Canonical been around?
<stdin> there. done
<sykopomp> ok
<sykopomp> how long has linux existed?
<elky> stdin, stop feeding
<sykopomp> elky: "if it doesn't like ubuntu or the Ubuntu Way, it must be a troll!"
<sykopomp> elky: makes sense.
<elky> sykopomp, no, if it comes in here to bait, it must be a troll.
<sykopomp> elky: label things however you like.
<elky> and since you are very clearly in here to bait reaction...
<stdin> how long the Linux kernel has existed is besides the point, and is irrelevant. if you agree with the page, fine whatever.
<sykopomp> stdin: Look at the sheer proportion of Red Hat contributions vs. Canonical's. That can't be brushed off as 'red hat has been around longer'
<elky> stdin is right however. you are quite free to use Debian or Red Hat if you really think they have a better product or are better contributors. We're certainly not going to stop you leaving us alone.
<stdin> sykopomp: yes it can, as I've proven. thanks, bye
<sykopomp> elky: I'm not talking about the distros at all. Ubuntu is a pretty huge distro in the community, and has plenty of active developers. The fact that so much work is being put into something, and so little is being given back, is a downright shame.
<elky> sykopomp, you realise this is not a developer's channel, right?
<elky> this is an irc operators channel.
<sykopomp> elky: Shhhhh
<sykopomp> >_>
<sykopomp> <_<
<elky> o.O
<elky> keep an eye on motu and devel
<elky> someone give me ops in -devel already :(
<stdin> now I know it's a troll for sure
<jussi01> for anyone after the auto_bleh script you can get it at: http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/auto_bleh.pl
<gnomefreak> jussi01: you have a diff for the new one
<gnomefreak> compared to older one
<jussi01> gnomefreak: was that a question?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: yes but i made a diff already
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> was gonna tell you to do that anywya.. :P
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tuxice said: !xsystem is The X System for ubuntu is responsible for your Graphical Environment, To reconfigure XORG (the configuration file) look here http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<tuxice> am i able to have my bot join #ubuntu-bots
<tuxice> or no?
<Pici> tuxice: Its my understanding that #ubuntu-bots is only...
<Pici> er
<Pici> @btlogin
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Pici> ubottu seems to be ignoring me for factoids in pm and @ commands everywhere.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> oh quiet you
<bazhang> ubottu coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> Pici, at some point ubottu quit, a relogin has it working again here at least (ie @login)
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (pasteluv)
<bazhang> that was strange
<bazhang> doing a !ko had that response
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> bazhang: ah, now shes responding to me, weird.
<bazhang> Pici, heh
<bazhang> kamozin is in mediation but so far no response; has a .de isp but was speaking broken russian.
<PriceChild> is in mediation?
<jussi01> hehe
<PriceChild> bazhang: ?
<Pici> maybe he meant meditation 
<Tm_T> medication... I need that, btw
<jussi01> I guess if you s/mediation/pm/ then the sentence works...
<Pici> jrib: :D
<TiredWolf> ubottu's stopped responding to my PMs again...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TiredWolf> it works in the channel
<Pici> TiredWolf: same thing happened to me until I did a @login
<TiredWolf> well i don't have a problem going to -bots
<TiredWolf> but that's no good for random people wanting to use the bots
<Pici> jussi01: ping
<jussi01> Pici: pong
<Pici> jussi01: See above regarding the bots inability to respond in PM
<jussi01> !wfm | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Pici> jussi01: It only started to work for me when I did @login
<jussi01> see this is weird, works fine for me. 
<TiredWolf> this happened another time during the summer
<TiredWolf> turned out you needed to be identified to services
<Pici> I am IDed though.
<jussi01> stdin: ping
<TiredWolf> or at least, the bot had to believe you were
<TiredWolf> i suppose nal's back?
<TiredWolf> or at least his machine is
<bazhang> PriceChild, sorry; he was flooding with ot broken russian; muted him and was trying to mediate
<Pici> TiredWolf: yes, just yesterday
<TiredWolf> Pici: everything alright with him?
<Pici> TiredWolf: He seemsed okay
<Pici> er, seemed.
<Pici> Whenever we're done playing with the topic in -ot, can we make sure that the guidelines url and a something about support being in #ubuntu gets added to it.
<Pici> I may not be active to add those points.
<TiredWolf> Pici, do you think i'm *that* irresponsible
<Pici> TiredWolf: Of course not, but you're also busy
<TiredWolf> oh yeah, so busy
<ikonia> ls
<ikonia> oops
<TiredWolf> ikonia: as long as it's just "ls" and not the complete sequence of sudo / password / sudo halt / password, like i did once because i couldn't be bothered turning on the monitor...
<ikonia> TiredWolf: laughing hard
<ikonia> just managed to gain access to my box from a clients site, so pleased
<stdin> jussi01: one character out of place :|
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: recover-pass is if you have forgotten your user/root password follow these steps http://linuxconfig.org/Recover_-_Reset_forgotten_linux_root_password
<Flannel> Er...
<Flannel> IdleOne: surely you mean this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<IdleOne> Flannel: indeed. I should have searched wiki before hand ;/
<IdleOne> thanks, and sorry
<Flannel> Mmmm, we still don't have a lost password factoid, do we.
<IdleOne> we do
<IdleOne> !lostpassword
<ubottu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Flannel> Thats not really a lost password one
<IdleOne> well it can be edited to add the wiki page
<Flannel> Better to make a new one.
<Flannel> I'll take care of it
<Flannel> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Flannel> I guess it didn't get too much longer.
<Flannel> IdleOne: anything else we can do for you today?
<Pici> methinks hes an idle one.
<IdleOne> nope that is good thanks
<IdleOne> Pici: :P
<IdleOne> later folks
<Pici> byas
<Pici> danielm_mc: How can we help you today?
<Pici> !idle | danielm_mc 
<ubottu> danielm_mc: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<danielm_mc> sorry, was just hanging out to get the ubottus
<danielm_mc> trying to work my way up to being an operator on #ubuntu
<danielm_mc> and #ubuntu-server
<danielm_mc> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> danielm_mc Please dont idle
<Pici> danielm_mc: Well, we usually pick a helper from the community when we feel that we need more operators.  The source code for the bots are also available if you want.
<danielm_mc> k
<ompaul> seekingtruth found truth about o4o at the end of my ban stick
<Seeker`> the internet would be a much better place without all the other people
<ompaul> hehe
<Seeker`> sadly, i'm not joking
<ompaul> Seeker`, consider that a knowing chuckle
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> almost time for bed
<Seeker`> otherwise it will be time for interview before i actually get to sleep
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-19
<elky_work> datacrusher: can we help?
<elky_work> datacrusher: while you pretend to not be there despite the fact that you have only been idle for a few minutes, you might want to refer to the topic of this channel. "/topic" will generally show that if you are unable to see it at this moment.
 * mneptok watches the last grains fall through the hourglass
 * jrib banned datacrusher because he has ignored the !away factoid
<datacrusher> [elky_work]: oh sorry
<datacrusher> iv just disabled. i dont use to have scripts, this one gots me by the foot
<Jack_Sparrow> datacrusher Why did you rejoin?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<elky_work> im guessing the ban was not revoked
<elky_work> i'm not in whichever channel at the moment
<tuxice> hello/
<tuxice> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxice How may we help you today
<tuxice> hello Jack_Sparrow i was wondering what are the requirements for a bot to join #ubuntu-bots?
<Jack_Sparrow> no idea, why do you want to run a bot in there?
<tuxice> i think a bot i have programmed is a good bot for experimenting with.
<tuxice> it is based on supybot much like ubottu
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxice I would think it would not be appropriate for you to have your experimental bot in a ubuntu chanel
<tuxice> ah but it is completly stable
<tuxice> but ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> I will be up to someone else..  try again when there are more ops around
<Jack_Sparrow> it
<tuxice> Ok.
<tuxice> Thank You for your time.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<J_Smirnoff> Who are ops in +1
<ubottu> J_Smirnoff called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<Pici> Was that necessary?
<J_Smirnoff> Yea, I am pissewd
<J_Smirnoff> that piece of shit generic in +1 needs a bitch slap
<Pici> J_Smirnoff: I think you need to take a break
<Jack_Sparrow> He mouths off to me in ubuntu and in pm and continued in +1
<Pici> I understand the use of ! ops in a channel where you may not have priveleges, but it wasn't apparent in that command or your question here as to what it was pertaining to.
<Jack_Sparrow> I have hobbsee in pm
<Jack_Sparrow> pici              is    /msg ubottu @btlogin   not working?
<Pici> Try @login first
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici since I cant make a note on the page, I wanted to say I dont intend to lift the ban on generic any time soon.
<ubottu> In #edubuntu, sbalneav said: ubottu: handbook is The Edubuntu Handbook is currently work-in-progress and can be browsed via  http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<elky_work> ubottu: <reply> The Edubuntu Handbook is currently a work-in-progress and can be browsed via http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky_work
<ubottu> bobertdos called the ops in #ubuntu (severe spam alert)
<ubottu> snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu (Sammy_Food_Run)
<ubottu> Jucato called the ops in #kubuntu (udohateme)
<PriceChild> this channel is publically logged and it is important that we murt be accountable. it is also a good idea not to use access in situations where we maw be (emotionally) biased
<Mez> s/murt/must/
<bazhang> maw!
<Mez> s/maw/may
<Mez> /
<bazhang> paw!
<PriceChild> I also understand certain situations will really get on nerves, but please be very careful when venting
<Mez> PriceChild, whats this about?
<bazhang> okay PriceChild 
<bazhang> sorry
<PriceChild> Mez: a general reminder
 * Mez hugs PriceChild 
<PriceChild> bazhang: uu have you done something wrong i should review? ;)
<bazhang> ruh roh
 * bazhang hides
<Mez> oh... foo
<Mez> Yarr...
<Pricey> All personal attacks and insults should be left in private if they must be made.
<Pricey> Well..
<Pici> I disagree. 
<Pricey> That doesn't read how i meant
<elky> there's nothing wrong with private venting. venting privately at people is not quite what he meant though.
<Pricey> If you want to vent, particularly with colourful language, probably best not here
<elky> even that doesnt make sense
 * Mez staples a copy o' th' Code o' Conduct t' Pricey
<Pricey> Send it to my pm
<bazhang> better to do with PM ubottu
<Pici> And not at the person that's causing you to lose your cool either.
<bazhang> righto Pici 
<Pricey> Personal attacks and insults are a no no in general and i don't want to see them.
<Mez> Pricey, It seems t' me that thar`s been some issue that`s made ye say this... Somethin' we ortin' ta know about?
<Pricey> Sure, if there are issues between people we can be constructive!
<Pricey> Mez i just catch up on backlog around lunchtime, gentle reminder.
<Mez> :P
<elky> there's nothing in the CoC that says we have to bottle up, or that we have to bite our lip and be super-generous in regards to everyone else's idiocy. In fact, expecting us to bottle up and be super-human is not really considerate to us, and hence not really CoC-friendly ;)
<elky> just, in dont be an idiot when you do vent -- and yes, we've all slipped up. every single one of us in here has slipped up in this regard before.
<Pricey> Well.. Nal? :P
<elky> even nal
<Pricey> :O
<jpds> Hey everyone.
<Pici> Hi
<bazhang> hi jpds 
<jpds> What have I missed?
<jussi01> everything... :P
<jussi01> hei all!
<ikonia> anyone else getting pm spam from jignesh asking for your mail address
<Jack_Sparrow> just you and in channel too
<bazhang> no, but he asked for yours in channel ikonia 
<ikonia> ooh, I didn't see that
<bazhang> he has left #ubuntu though
<ikonia> he' pm'ing the heck out of me
<jpds>  /ignore
<ikonia> I missed him asking in #ubuntu
<bazhang> yuck
<ikonia> jpds: he'll go it's fine
<ikonia> didn't realise he's asked in channel, that makes sense now
<bazhang> likely someone you helped out long ago :)
<Pici> They remember you.. even if you don't remember them
<bazhang> ooh scary
<ikonia> never heard the nick, no big deal
<ikonia> it's not a pain, just wanted to make sure he wasn't hitting the channel
<ikonia>  or others yusers
<jussi01> Who is about? anyone?
<bazhang> hi
<jussi01> heya bazhang
<bazhang> :)
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> hi
<jussi01> ooh, we have life :D
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> for relative definitions of such, yes
<jussi01> I need an answer to a particularly complex question...
<Pici> 42
<bazhang> laden or unladen
<jussi01> What shall I do with my friday night?
<ikonia> party
<jussi01> a)sit on IRC
<bazhang> no!
<jussi01> b) Party while Im away from my wife...
<jussi01> c)something else...
<ikonia> jussi01: correct answer
<ikonia> b. b. b. b.
<bazhang> d
<jussi01> bazhang: d) is: go mad talking to you lot....
<bazhang> jussi01, err b then :)
<ikonia> jussi01: what are you in the mod for
<Pici> jussi01: Dress up like a pirate
<jussi01> rofl
<bazhang> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> Arrrgh, talk like a Pirate Fridays..
<jussi01> Im not feeling real top of the world, but If I stay in Iwant to actually do something...
<jussi01> (apart from ban annoying trolls...)
<Tm_T> like me?
<ikonia> jussi01 any jobs need doing, painting, building, coding, cleaning, etc
<jussi01> yes, like you
<ikonia> jussi01: put some music on and get productive
<jussi01> ikonia: but what!!!!????
<ikonia> jussi01: what tasks to you have pending
<jussi01> ikonia: hrm... nothing!!! :D Im trying to relax...
<ikonia> jussi01: read a good book
<ikonia> get into it
<jussi01> I need to dosomething helpful...
<Pici> Watch episodes of House
<bazhang> oof
<jussi01> or perhaps I should just go practice guitar...
<ikonia> jussi01: yes !
<jussi01> Pici: hrm... maybe scrubs... :D
<ikonia> jussi01: I'll be playing tonioght
<Tm_T> jussi01: maybe I should teach you with guitar
<jussi01> ikonia: nice. 
<ikonia> infact, I'm off to get my train
<jussi01> hrm that reminds me, anyone know what is the status of the IRC council nomination/election stuff?
<jussi01> PriceChild: ?
<Pici> jussi01: He said he would look at it tonight.
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> tuxice: How can we help you today?
<tuxice> bot questions
<tuxice> about #ubutnu-bots
<tuxice> ive got a bot designed for experimenting by users, it is perfectly stable. Can i have it join #ubuntu-bots
<jussi01> tuxice: no. 
<jussi01> #ubuntu-bots is for the ubuntu bots, ubottu ubot3` ubot5 bestbot etc
<tuxice> ok
<tuxice> just curious ;)
<jussi01> :)
<tuxice> ok thanks
<jussi01> just out of curiosity, wht does your bot ddo?
<jussi01> tuxice: ^^
<tuxice> its much like ubottu, even based on supybot, its an information bot designed for giving factoids, moderating a channel and retrieving wikipedia articles and google search term URL's
<jussi01> tuxice: ok. 
<tuxice> ok thanks for your time
<jussi01> no probs.
<linkdd> c'est ici ubuntu-troll ?
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (neo_)
<jussi01> ompaul: around?
<ompaul> jussi01, only just 
<ompaul> bouncy isp 
<jussi01> ompaul: quick pm?
<ompaul> I want to bouncy them off the ground
<ompaul> jussi01, certainly
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (Gab0)
<jussio1> !test
<Pici> !test
<jussio1> crap
<PriceChild> jussio1: hmm... crap
<ompaul> !test
<PriceChild> Uuuu where's my button...
<PriceChild> *looks*
 * PriceChild presses
 * PriceChild cheers
 * jussi01 hugs PriceChild.... 
<jussi01> PriceChild: which button was that?
<PriceChild> jussi01: the secret one you gave me but warned me about.
<jussi01> ahh
 * jussi01 hugs ubottu
<PriceChild> Hmm, watching #ubuntuforums-beginners, got some odd 'spam' in there about ##ubunteens, no need to join.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-20
<Ward1983> can somebody please check why Jack_Sparrow banned me gfrom ubuntu because its not clear to me and it seems he has a personal problem with me
<Jack_Sparrow> YOu refused to listen..
<Jack_Sparrow> you tell me to stop annoying you when all we are trying to do is help you
<Ward1983> i replied to the person helping me, now thats all i have to say to you
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow: What Ward1983 just not listenning?
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild not a bit..
<Jack_Sparrow> we asked him to form a better question 
<Jack_Sparrow> all we got was chatter
<Jack_Sparrow> <Ward1983> can you now stop annoying me please?
<Jack_Sparrow> <Ward1983> do find another victem
<Ward1983> i have the FULL log if needed
<Jack_Sparrow> So do all of us
<PriceChild> Ward1983: I'm reviewing it now.
<Ward1983> full log of private chat
<Ward1983> PriceChild: what Jack_Sparrow pastes is from private chat
<ompaul> Ward1983, you were here before iirc
<PriceChild> Looking at the logs, I see Ward1983 asking his question once, then getting factoids sent at him. He then claims he wasn't bad things that the factoids he was sent suggested, so he was sent more factoids and it span out of control.
<ompaul> Gary, you never sent me a tee for this year :-(
<ompaul> ;-)
<Ward1983> ompaul: i didnt know that mathers, i've also been in holland before, and in germany
<Gary> awww
<ompaul> Ward1983, i.e. you have been in ubuntu channels before
<Gary> ompaul, i'm in germany
<ompaul> Ward1983, therefore the continued use of f*s
<Ward1983> ompaul: ok i thought you meant here as in this channel lol
<ompaul> would be 
<ompaul> kind of known as not on - so you knew you were pushing it from the off
<ompaul> I think 
<ompaul> or is that an unreasonable inference
<Ward1983> ompaul: nah i try to watch my language only i say ffs sometimes without realising what it stands for
<ompaul> Gary, you is far away
<ompaul> Ward1983, get a client that auto changes it, to something like strawberry, or better yet actually work on not using it
<Ward1983> ompaul: offcourse i try not to use it but sometimes i fail, its like a habit
<Ward1983> and there are a ton of channels where its all no problem so sometimes its ok sometimes not...
<Ward1983> PriceChild: thats kindof how i felt it went too
<ompaul> PriceChild, Gary happy saturday!
<ompaul> my talk is in 11 hours or so
<ompaul> have fun
<PriceChild> ompaul:?
<Jack_Sparrow> get some sleep
<PriceChild> A short while ago there was an issue between gnomefreak and hobbsee in #ubuntu+1. It ended with Hobbsee kickbanning gnomefreak. I believe I made it quite clear that opwars were unacceptable. After all if we can't resolve internal disputes, how can we be expected to manage the channels and the disputes that arise from them.
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild Ne went to bed
<Jack_Sparrow> He
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow: pardon?
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul went to bed I do believe
<PriceChild> #ubuntu+1 is owned by the IRC Council, and hobbsee has taken a step back from general opping of user channels. I've started discussing things with Jack_Sparrow, yes the ops call was silly. Either way I am not happy at all with Hobbsee kickbanning operators again and I'm proposing we remove her access there pending discussion. (LjL nalioth elky elky_work)
<PriceChild> (Btw I have left her a message but timezones and all she's afk atm)
<_Zeus_> hi
<_Zeus_> what do you think of this username?
<_Zeus_> (08:25:51 PM) IntuitiveNipple: skylar: a few bytes a day
<Pici> I have no problem with it
<_Zeus_> k
<_Zeus_> ty
<_Zeus_> bye
<bazhang> linuxidiot in -ot with the attacks.
<bazhang> (not commentary, actual nickname)
<elky> PriceChild, removing her from there *pending* discussion will not go down well
<elky> i suggest at least emailing her first, but expect it to be taken badly and for it to cause her to drop what little userspace opping she is doing in protest.
<elky> asus-tek is female now? when did this happen?
<Pici> I dont think thats what he said
<elky> ah, the turtle. my eyes skipped that line
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: dog is cat
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: forum is topic
<bazhang> argh
<bazhang> [badfish] (n=logan@12-201-8-6.client.mchsi.com): Quepasa Pendejo seems familiar
<mneptok> that realname is ... not so CoC
<bazhang> yup
<bazhang> and he is directing folks to google and forums first
<elky> what does that realname mean?
<bazhang> what's up (very bad word)
<mneptok> "what's up, dumbass?" (or "asshole" or $epithet)
<elky> ah
<bazhang> quit message from orifice
<bazhang> go_beep_yourself, how may we help you
<bazhang> RobotCow, how may we help you
<Flannel> bazhang: check the backtracker
<bazhang> bantracker?
<Flannel> mhmm.
<Flannel> ignore my spelling.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> vocx called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: formode is virus
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: foremode is virus
<bazhang> badfish in -ot
<Flannel> Sigh.  He's moved there?
<bazhang> argh. yes
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: Jack_sparrow is a bot
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: Flannel is a bot
<Flannel> Hey, I'm a bot!
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: bots is evil
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: robot is death
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: robot is end of man
<nalioth> ubottu: tell badfish about botabuse
<Flannel> that'll go over well.
<Flannel> Now he'll have to try and determine if ubottu is a bot again
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: you is the suckzorz
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: ubottu is the suckzorz
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: ubottu is the need hardwarez, softwarez, common inquiries
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: inquiries is what and how
<Gary> thats annoying :-)
<Flannel> Mhmmm
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: Flannel is bitchy
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: cigarettes is bad
<jdong> why isn't he nixed yet?
<Flannel> jdong: I have no ops in -ot
<nalioth> jdong: it doesn't matter.  you can /msg the bot from anywhere
<jdong> nalioth: oh we don't have an ignore feature on the bots?
<nalioth> not that i know of
<jdong> gotcha
<Flannel> but it would at least stop him from annoying everyone else.
<nalioth> there _is_ but i suspect the owner would have to instigate it
<elky> nalioth, there very much is. remember how yipe was ignored by the bot for the longest time
<elky> linux_user400354, can we help?
<Flannel> elky: can we get +b in -ot?
<elky> linux_user400354, i direct you to read the /topic of this channel
<Flannel> elky: He and RobotCow are banforwarded here, so theyre likely idle.
<elky> oh yes, i note the hostmask now
<nalioth> Flannel: why are they forwarded?
<elky> nalioth, i did not note robotcow's ident, but this is our F U ident friend
<Flannel> nalioth: Um....
<Flannel> nalioth: theres an entry in bantracker about them.  Was doing a beep something or other, and I seem to remember some other issues form him too, but they don't show up in bt with his hostname at least.
<elky> we can demonstrate the individual if you like. when we cease the forwarding, that random string ident will change to an expletitive in a matter of less than a week
<elky> Flannel, i dont know if this is what he did in -kde4 which iirc is the last place he's forwarded from
<Flannel> elky: He wsa doing a while 1 beep thing.
<Flannel> or at least, thats what I saw.
<Flannel> elky: but, the question then becomes, why are we forwarding and not just banning?
<elky> Flannel, because certain people like to try catalyse
<Flannel> elky: I'm not sure this is the same guy.
<elky> sometimes those people try in vain
<elky> Flannel, we only ever forward here to monitor and catalyse
<elky> do you understand why you're muted?
<elky> nago, you are to talk if you're here, not just idle
<nago> am here
<nago> preparing statement
<elky> yes, and i asked you a question
<nago> please allow time
<nago> i speak english
<nago> eloquently
<nago> as the man
<elky> you also abuse your enter key.
<nago> who has posted as both badfish and nago
<nago> from 9:00 pm to 2:00 am 
<nago> cst
<nago> on freenode.nte
<elky> use the enter key less, please.
<nago> on freenote.net*
<nago> you keep demanding responses
<nago> i've been typing; i tell you no lies
<nago> awaiting response
<nago> as the ip you all currently know
<nago> i've been offending various people in this room
<nago> i make no excuses for any of my actions
<nago> i make no promises but to try to help
<nago> i type before the committe
<nago> e
<nago> i offer only apology
<nago> in the name of a man who i am not
<elky> nago, your inability to heed to my request of using the enter key less makes me not trust what you're saying.
<nago> i am not nago
<nago> i am NOT NAGO
<nago> i am logjon
<elky> well i insist to talk to the real nago then.
<nago> period
<nago> google it
<nago> um
<nago> trimex
<nago> #/server irc.trimex.us
<elky> we regret to inform you that you have been unsuccessful in your bid.
<nago> i regret to inform you you can kiss my ass cuz i know about windows and bnce
<elky> kiss, kick, same diff.
<Flannel> ompaul: I already did that ;)
<ompaul> happy software freedom day
<Flannel> ompaul: Wow, we went from TLAPD to SFD.
<ompaul> Flannel, ;-)
<jussi01> moins!
<jussi01> linux_user400354: can we help you?
<jussi01> !idle | linux_user400354
<ubottu> linux_user400354: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<elky> i know i havent been paying a whole deal of attention lately, but wth is with third?
<badfish> can we make stuff stop bein silly?
<elky> depends, are you going to be sensible?
<elky> and when requested to change your behaviour, will you actually change it?
<badfish> i've changed it 
<Flannel> badfish: How have you done that?
<elky> no more advertising other irc servers?
<badfish> i've been dubbed onworthy
<elky> i've got no clue what you mean
<badfish> the only think i've advertised has ben ubuntu forums afaik
<elky> badfish, you are the person who was here as nago. you advertised another irc server before you parted
<badfish> what server did i advertise?
<elky> trimex
<badfish> quit msg?
<elky> no
<elky> you also used a very nasty nickname a bit ago
<badfish> no nasty nicks
<badfish> what was my nick?
<badfish> i'll plead guilty to the plagues if you want me to
<badfish> i used nago
<badfish> Vodkatonic05
<elky> there was a nick that was a very obvious allusion to non-consentual anal intercourse
<badfish> logjon
<badfish> badfish
<badfish> analrape made it in?
<elky> you're still being dishonest by omission
<elky> what do you mean 'made it in'?
<badfish> i mean
<elky> you mean these are bots?
<badfish> windows eats dick
<badfish> analrape made it in?
<elky> you have not changed. the restrictions on you remain in place.
<badfish> so be it
<badfish> i am the stone that the builder refused
<badfish> i will remain a soldier til the war is woh
<badfish> won even
<badfish> judge my past
<elky> dont make me mute you here
<badfish> where else can i talk? no one listens. no one can hear me speak. either way, i'll watch# ubuntu, and if i can help, i will
<badfish> those who can benefit will hear me
<elky> badfish, use your client to peruse channel lists for the server.
<badfish> check
<elky> there is no need for you to remain in this channel
<badfish> is it too late to plead insanity?
<badfish> cuz i'm out
<Flannel> elky: He's +b in #u now too
<Guest541> hi
<Guest541> bye
<elky> please tell me it's a full moon.
<Flannel> I think its too much latent pirate
<elky> aha
<elky> ugh, i just got hit on in #wikipedia :(
<Guest367> help
<jussi01> Guest367: whats the problem?
<Guest367> why have i been banned?
<jussi01> @btlogin
<Guest367> ?
<Guest367> @btlogin
<jussi01> Guest367: one moment please
<Flannel> jussi01: Don't bother.
<Flannel> Guest367: You know why you've been banned.
<jussi01> Flannel: err?
<Guest367> who?
<Guest367> me?
<Guest367> why?
<Guest367> just got hooked up to the internet an hour ago
<elky> if he's lying like that, it's time for a ban
<Guest852> who lyint what?
<elky> jussi01, read the past hour of scrollback
<Guest852> ./whois scrollback
<jussi01> elky: got it. :)
<Guest852> irc applet
<Guest852> no such nick/channel
<elky> it's clear he has no other ips
<Flannel> He also thinks we're banning all of verizon
<elky> haha
<Flannel> (I guess mchsi is verizon?)
<elky> he's not even on verizon
<Guest852> look, i don't wanna be that guy; windows users and aol users are pains in the ass
<Guest852> but i can be
<Guest852> i can be that guy real quick here
<elky> and i can ban you the second you start
<ubottu> In ubottu, snyh said: !foo is bar
<Guest852> and i can come back over and over
<Guest852> tomorrow and next week
 * elky ignores PMs
<Flannel> Oh fun.  Hes making the rounds.
<wgrant> He is.
<wgrant> He was in #kubuntu and #ubuntu-motu just now.
<wgrant> With different nicks.
<wgrant> Both of them have ceased to exist, however.
<Flannel> I suppose it reaffirms the fact that he only has one ip
<jpds> Someone needs to banforward _max in #ubuntu-devel to ##fix_your_connection.
<ubottu> In ubottu, sfer3 said: !foo is foo !foo is also bar
<jpds> < ~creamdawg>?join #meat
<jpds> in #u, #u-meeting and #k.
<bazhang> in many channels
<bazhang> and -ot
<bazhang> it is sfer3
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (djhash spamming)
<Pricey> Elky: hobbsee claims jack wasn't using that nick or something. Will check when home.
<jussi01> hello Pricey!!
<Pricey> Elky; i'm not worried about someone threatening to withhold contributions if i'm unhappy with then anyway.
<elky> Pricey, im not sure what's going on. jack wasnt using what nick when?
<Pricey> Hi jussi01, did it last night.
<jussi01> Pricey: oooh. great!
<elky> elky, im not talking about threats of withholding. i'm talking about public tantrums.
<jussi01> Pricey: so whats the next step?
<Pricey> Elky supposedly he wasn't using his standard nick when he was banned
<Pricey> Jussi up to cc
<elky> PriceChild, uh... jack was banned?
<jussi01> Pricey: ok. thnaks.
<elky> i'm totally confused. i've had a shocking week in terms of keeping up to date
<Pricey> Elky: i will double check logs when i get back but really.. Tantrums are the least of our worries
<elky> PriceChild, depends who the tantrumer is, and how it manifests
<Pricey> Btw i believe that ubottu has an ignore function.
<gnomefreak> i think it does or it was ubotu that had it
<Tm_T> RobotCow: hi how can we help you?
<Pricey> I think we need to freshen up.
<jussi01> its does
<jussi01> stdin: fixed it even better this morning
<jussi01> @ignore gnomefreak
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> jussi01: the ignore function?
<jussi01> @unignore gnomefreak
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> why me !
<jussi01> hehe
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> irssi is about to get on my nerves
<Pricey> That is a lot easier to remember.
<Tm_T> RobotCow: hi how can we help you?
<gnomefreak> remind me to look for another text client
<jussi01> meh... text clients... use quassel!! :D
<jrib> gnomefreak: try weechat
<gnomefreak> jrib: i did, i didnt like it too much
<gnomefreak> be back need to see if this setup works
<jrib> gnomefreak: what didn't you like about it?
<gnomefreak> i found it harder to use than irssi
<gnomefreak> be back
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<gnomefreak> jrib: harder == to configure than irssi
<gnomefreak> and the it didnt work :(
<jrib> "the it didn't work"? :)
<gnomefreak> oh changing themes in irssi
<Tm_T> who is this go_beep_yourself 
<gnomefreak> i remember he had a "real name" set to f*** or something like that as i recall
<gnomefreak> or hostmask started with it
<Tm_T> and thats why he's idling here?
<gnomefreak> that i dont know
<gnomefreak> he did change it
<gnomefreak> if that is the reason, but i didnt ban he or remove him
<Tm_T> ye
<stdin> there's a ban-forward to here
<Tm_T> and because he refuses to answer, he's removed
<Tm_T> all happy?
<gnomefreak> with that yes
<gnomefreak> :)
<Tm_T> (:)
<gnomefreak> trying to get info out of #irssi is like pulling teeth sometimes
<gnomefreak> jrib: is there good docs on weechat to customize it and set it up
<jrib> gnomefreak: http://weechat.flashtux.org/doc/en/weechat.en.html I don't think it's themable yet, but you can change the colors of everything through settings
<gnomefreak> jrib: thanks
<tuxice> Hello, what is ubottu's factoids plugin named?
<jussi01> encyclopedia
<jussi01> tuxice: further questions in #ubuntu-bots please :)
<tuxice> wonderful
<tuxice> oh, sorry about that
<tuxice> thanks
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhh pretty colors
 * Mez headdesks
<jussi01> Mez: ?
<Mez> jussi01, my PC has started to be annoying... when I boot... it won't start gnome-panel on login. I have to start it myself
<jussi01> Mez: you use gnome....
<jussi01> :P
 * jussi01 sighs at mlikos
<Mez> jussi01, yes, cause I dont believe that KDE 4 is usable at the moment.
<jussi01> Mez: I use iit every day at work and home...
<Mez> and there doesnt seem to be a way to get it back in intrepid...
<Mez> jussi01, I dont *personally* think it is.
<Mez> I cant use it in the way I want to. 
<Mez> 1) knetworkmanager sucks 
<Mez> and then there's other things.
<Mez> So, I'm using gnome for now...
<jussi01> Mez: use hardy...
<Mez> which means downgrading ...
<Mez> no chance
<jussi01> Mez: I have one word for you... EXCUSES!!
<gnomefreak> is it just me or does everyone see [08:00] <> which means downgrading ...
<jussi01> gnomefreak: just you
<gnomefreak> cool now to figure out what it means thanks
 * Mez sighs @ the "support" in +1
<gnomefreak> hm
<gnomefreak> wtf
<Mez> lmao
<wgrant> I've not seen that before.
<Mez> sorry - I just like messing with people's minds :D
<gnomefreak> im testing themes and wanted to see what it looked like ;)
<wgrant> Useful.
<jussi01> gnomefreak: oh stop spamming :P
<jrib> hrmm irc on ipod touch
<jussi01> jrib: how do you find it...
 * jussi01 has it also
<jrib> i just sshed into my machine but i beloeve theres a native client too
<jrib> i don't know how to detach screen now
<Mez> ^A-d
<jrib> in ippd touch i don't know how to do ctrl :)
<jussi01> jrib: using issh?
<wgrant> The solution is to not have crap devices, I suspect.
<jussi01> jrib: issh has a button on the top of the screen...
<jussi01> mind, ive not learnt to pg up yet
<jrib> jussi01: heh, I just used 'ssh foo' in the terminal though.  I assume that's different?
<jussi01> jrib: yeah, you have to buy it, but it helps no end to make it functional
 * jussi01 hugs his job for the free ipod touch, nokia n800 and nokia n95 :D
<jrib> jussi01: someone pointed me to http://code.google.com/p/mobileterminal/wiki/TipsAndTricks .  Apparently there are a bunch of gestures that I didn't know about
<jussi01> oh cool
<Mez> @mark Pretto Had a quite word about "stab in the dark" help giving in +1
<Mez> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mez> @mark Pretto Had a quite word about "stab in the dark" help giving in +1
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> so, discovered failblog.org... now another day goes down the drain
<elky> you're only now discovering that?
<Mez> yeah. I'm behind with the times
<Mez> I dont really go anywhere near the cheezburger network.
<elky> @mark wobblywu is currently muted in -ot for failing to heed a request to cease a topic, then for arguing, and then for mocking. the topic has little to do with it. he is to apologise before the mute is lifted.
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<elky> gah
<stdin> elky: @login?
<stdin> and @mark can take a channel too fyi
<elky> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<stdin> ooh, bad
<elky> ah, it's -read-topic preventing me from changing my nick
<elkbuntu> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> it should work with elky anyway
<stdin> it even has a hostmask for you set
<elkbuntu> @mark wobblywu is currently muted in -ot for failing to heed a request to cease a topic, then for arguing, and then for mocking. the topic has little to do with it. he is to apologise before the mute is lifted. he is refusing to repent even privately.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elkbuntu> i'm sick to death of regulars thinking that being regulars allows them to ignore us
<Tm_T> ye
<elkbuntu> anyone who likes wobblywu's antics may wish to explain this to him as he's using the 'personal attack' and 'no consistancy' cards at me.
<Tm_T> where?
<elkbuntu> in PM
<Tm_T> aww
<elkbuntu> hes also using the 'if you dont unban me, i'll run away'
<Tm_T> direct him here if it's even vaguely related to us
<elkbuntu> he refuses on the basis he'll lose
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> he's lost anyway then I guess
<elkbuntu> because he knows he was in the wrong by ignoring my directive.
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: just checked logs. Jack was using j_smirnoff, however he was cloaked as jacksparrow, which was shown on his 3 joins, 2 removes, 1 kick and ban mask.
<Mez> jack sparrow was banned?
<PriceChild> Mez: called ops in +1 and didn't respond afterwards.
<Mez> when ?
<PriceChild> Check the bantracker. 0100 yday I believe.
<nalioth> jussi01: you can click the pennergame link and report him, you know
<jussi01> nalioth: no, I didnt know. thanks!
<nalioth> jussi01: at the bottom of the page, there will be a link marked "diese ist spam gemalden" (sp)
<Flannel> eh, but you have to send an email
<Flannel> Hmm, Floodbot1
<Flannel> !find sfv
<ubottu> File sfv found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<ubottu> In ubottu, magnetron said: !godwin is <reply> Someone made a Nazi analogy! According to Godwin's Law, you just lost. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law
<Pici> uh.. no.
<Flannel> wow.
<Flannel> jussi01: looks like find is broken
<wobblywu> hi
<wobblywu> i'm banned from -offtopic, anyone care to take a look at that?
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<jrib> wobblywu: why were you banned?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-21
<ompaul> as said in channel at that time <elky> @mark wobblywu is currently muted in -ot for failing to heed a request to cease a topic, then for arguing, and then for mocking. the topic has little to do with it. he is to apologise before the mute is lifted.
 * ompaul suggests strongly to wobblywu to actually talk with jrib or do as the topic for the channel points out and not idle
<wobblywu> sorry about that, my mind easily wanders at these hours
<wobblywu> I did cease the topic (although I did not break any rules when discussing said topic), I did not argue, nor did I mock
<wobblywu> and I find the idea of having to apologize highly unusual, and nothing more than an attempt to humiliate me
<wobblywu> I believe punishment should be relative to the severity of the 'crime', and I doubt many ops would disagree with that
<wobblywu> I was initially warned for "glorifying the nazis", which I did not even in the slightest bit do
<wobblywu> I tried to explain that which was then taken as "arguing"
<wobblywu> and eventually decided to give up and tried to get everything on a positive note again (by pointing out it was international freedom day yesterday, which it was) -- which was somehow taken as "mocking"
<wobblywu> and for it I was indefinitely banned, apparently
<wobblywu> jrib, see above, please :)
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: around? elky_work 
<PriceChild> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<PriceChild> wobblywu: Conversations including the above topics are frowned up on in ubuntu channels because of the way they usually end up.
<wobblywu> PriceChild, i'm quite aware of that
<wobblywu> PriceChild, all I did was point out Donald Duck once joined the nazi army in a Disney cartoon in 1941, in response to someone saying most Disney cartoons fought the nazis back then
<PriceChild> wobblywu: But hopefully we can all move on. Its really not important is it at the end of the day?
<wobblywu> absolutely is not important at all :)
<wobblywu> I wholeheartedly agree
<wobblywu> but i'm still banned in the channel because of it
<wobblywu> so I can't quite move on just yet ;)
<PriceChild> wobblywu: I'm going to lift the mute. I think its best we all try to keep away from dodgy ground listed in !o4o, and of course please take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wobblywu> thanks for listening -- i'll be parting now, no idling and whatnot :)
<PriceChild> Had a nice chat with Hobbsee and feel much better.
<Pici> Thats good
<Tm_T> feeling better sounds nice, would like to have that too
<Tm_T> anyway, back to bed I guess ->
<_Zeus_> I think there should be a command !top
<_Zeus_> (in reference to the command top)
<_Zeus_> !search top
<ubottu> Found: etiquette, desktops, o4o, offtopic-#kubuntu-offtopic, laptop, #kubuntu, nickspoon-#ubuntu-offtopic, perl-#ubuntu-offtopic, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, keyboard
<jrib> _Zeus_: suggest something
<jrib> !top
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<Pici> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything* ;)
<PriceChild> !info top
<ubottu> Package top does not exist in hardy
<jrib> heh
<PriceChild> !info top edgy
<ubottu> 'edgy' is not a valid distribution
<_Zeus_> jrib: i think it should explain how to use the command "top" to report system usage
<Pici> !info procps
<ubottu> procps (source: procps): /proc file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1:3.2.7-5ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 221 kB, installed size 600 kB
<jrib> top wouldn't be bad with mention of System Monitor for the gui
<_Zeus_> right
<Pici> I just think we shouldnt make factoids for every command :)
<_Zeus_> and i think that's pretty important :P
<Flannel> _Zeus_: You're welcome to suggest things.  /msg ubottu foo is bar
<_Zeus_> huh?
<ubottu> In ubottu, _Zeus_ said: foo is bar
<Pici> read the wiki page in the usage factoid
<_Zeus_> i don't get it
<Pici> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_Zeus_> oh
<_Zeus_> so i can just add one?
<Pici> You can suggest one.
<jdong> it's like wikipedia but not as fun when it's 3AM with friends after too many whiskey shots.
<_Zeus_> Top is a program used to monitor usage of system resources.  To use, type "top" at a terminal.  Alternatively, you can use a graphical version of top through System > Administration > System Monitor, and click on the tab marked Processes.
<_Zeus_> how's that sound?
<_Zeus_> anyone?
<ubottu> In ubottu, _Zeus_ said: !top is Top is a program used to monitor usage of system resources.  To use, type "top" at a terminal.  Alternatively, you can use a graphical version of top through System > Administration > System Monitor, and click on the tab marked Processes.
<Jack_Sparrow> _Zeus_ New ops' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome...
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<_Zeus_> what?
<Jack_Sparrow> I had not seen you here before, are you new to ub ops
<Pici> No
<_Zeus_> no...
<Pici> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<_Zeus_> i thought i was supposed to wait for a reply to my ubottu request
<_Zeus_> am i not?
<Jack_Sparrow> ah.. got it
<_Zeus_> i can leave if i'm not supposed to
<Jack_Sparrow> _Zeus_ people will review it..  keep or kill it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Best not to idle
<_Zeus_> the buy you banned is talking to me privately
<_Zeus_> :P
<_Zeus_> bye
<Jack_Sparrow> np take care
<elkbuntu> _Zeus_, who is?
<Pici> ...
 * Pici sighs
<Flannel> wobblywu perhaps
<Pici> no
<Flannel> the guy, not the buy
<Pici> bender183
<Jack_Sparrow> Sille me.. I ass-u-me-d   
<Jack_Sparrow> Enjoy your weekend all..
<elkbuntu> confirming it's bender
<Jack_Sparrow> yes, bender
<Pici> Depending on how _Zeus_ acts during the next issue, I think it may be wise to talk to him about backseat opping.  
<jrib> what happened last time Pici?  (timestamp will do)
<Pici> jrib: around 8 minutes ago in #u
<Pici> Or maybe I'm just overreacting, sometimes I forget that they don't know when I'm watching.
<Flannel> Pici: The intent is fine, although his particular implmentation could use some polish in particular.
<Pici> Flannel: Thanks for the second opinion :)
<Flannel> Pici: and yeah, that happens a lot (which is a good thing, self policing community, etc), you're just sitting on the enter key and they don't know it.
<jrib> oh, I got a free hallmark ecard from mom_ in a pm now, yay!
 * Flannel wishes his mom_ loved him...
<elkbuntu> heh
<Flannel> sorry Pici 
<Pici> :(
 * Pici sighs
<Flannel> Heh
<Flannel> Pici: We've actually had a pretty good group of non-op people who are active in the reclaiming of -ot
<Pici> Flannel: They don't seem to be active now :(
<Flannel> Pici: They are.  There's only a few trouble makers still being dumb about it.  Of course, some of them are asleep right now.  But really, its only a few people who cause the issues, some others go along with it (but wouldn't cause problems in a vacuum).  It is a lot better now than it was, even a month ago.
<Pici> Flannel: Oh, I agree.  I like it when I go to tell someone to stop doing something and a regular has already told them to stop. 
<Pici> I think I'm going to see if I can leave work now... been awake for too many hourse
<Pici> hours too 
<jpds> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jpds> !ubuntuemail is <reply>An @ubuntu.com email alias is a privilege that is granted to all Ubuntu members. Please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail and !member.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jpds
<ompaul> bazhang, heh you were well faster than me there :)
<bazhang> ompaul, too fast? thought that was fairly egregious
<bazhang> especially as it was just a !away
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> wonder what the response to a !ot would have been
<ompaul> the same I guess
<bazhang> probably
<ompaul> well he is in pm now
<bazhang> is federerroger for real?
<ompaul> and you know what I pasted into a single line
<ompaul> bazhang, read #u and you will see what I think 
<bazhang> ompaul, he was asking about 128gb usb stick etc
<ompaul> and now telnet
<bazhang> yes
<ompaul> bazhang, note how it shutup when given a direct question 
<ompaul> bazhang, i am off for a bit
<bazhang> right; see you later ompaul 
<ompaul> bazhang, you can guess that is slightly hostile but whatever
<bazhang> ompaul, four monitors? he is really stretching it 
<ompaul> bazhang, ask him for a photo of his actual setup ;-) 
<bazhang> hehe
<elkbuntu> so a classic troll for a change?
<ompaul> elkbuntu, yeah it has been a long time :)
<elkbuntu> indeed
<elkbuntu> i note the complete absence of expletitives. a rare characteristic of trolls these days
<elkbuntu> unless i overlooked a line
<ompaul> elkbuntu, yeap
<ompaul> elkbuntu, what did you get up to yesterday?
<elkbuntu> ompaul, just lurked at home. the sydney sfd fell through, but sydney uni has something next fri which makes it not a complete waste
<ompaul> ok
<ompaul> we had talks for the day and a few stands
<ompaul> lots of this is how FLOSS works
<ompaul> mostly from the gnu not bsd perspective
<elkbuntu> hmm, that federer dude has been lurking since the 7th
<ompaul> any contribs 
<ompaul> or always with the hard questions?
<elkbuntu> nothing until tonight
<elkbuntu> just a few joins
<elkbuntu> Sep 07 23:17:48 *       FedererRoger (n=steelgun@89.250.2.99) has joined #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Sep 08 00:02:29 *       FedererRoger (n=steelgun@89.250.2.99) has left #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Sep 21 17:11:49 *       FedererRoger (n=steelgun@89.250.2.99) has joined #ubuntu
<ompaul> yah
<elkbuntu> so, good possibility of static ip. lets see who else he is
<elkbuntu> been around since aug 10. first as robinparker then as php6th (booted by flannel on aug 17 and bazhang aug 24)
<elkbuntu> he seems to not intermingle his nicks, he takes them in blocks
<elkbuntu> always the same ident too
<ompaul> elkbuntu, note the pm
<elkbuntu> yep.
<ompaul> also that nick is a tennis player the first one was a body builder :)
 * elkbuntu sighs about eth01
<jussi01> elkbuntu: we all sigh at eth01
 * Seeker` especiall
<Seeker`> y
<elkbuntu> charming... 'because you dont kick me out, i get to say what i want'
<elkbuntu> aka as 'you actually want it because you dont fight back hard enough'
<ompaul> elkbuntu, where was that?
<elkbuntu> ompaul, after your gentoo remark
<ompaul> ohh missed that
<elkbuntu> it's vague at best
<elkbuntu> but it's what he's implying
<ompaul> jrib, pointed them to #ubuntu-fr in pm
<jrib> ompaul: k
<Tm_T> 1704.25 -!- dehm [i=dehm@pool-71-178-177-106.washdc.fios.verizon.net] has joined #kubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> 1704.25 -!- dehm is "mount,fsck,yes,fsck,fsck,umount,sleep"
<ompaul> however I think they are ot for there ....
<Tm_T> prolly that realname isn't very smart in ubuntu channels
<ompaul> more than likely correct
<ompaul> Tm_T, forward them to here perhaps?
<Tm_T> I will
<ompaul> did your client hand you the real name on join?
<Tm_T> yes
 * ompaul must actually switching to console
 * ompaul must actually consider switching to console
<ompaul> SWAT, ping
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> I remember being useful with a thing called ircII
<ompaul> ii for those who wonder
<ompaul> and then I took up with sirc ;-) 
<ompaul> back then someone made a thing called comic chat and it polluted the irc space
<Tm_T> ompaul: Microsoft
<ompaul> Tm_T, I was trying to infer not actually admit :)
<Tm_T> haha
<ompaul> Tm_T, the reason they never did manage to take over the world was that the IRC community stood steadfast against them :)
<ompaul> Tm_T, in my mind ;-)
 * ompaul gets more deluded at the day goes on 
<ompaul> by tonight in my mind we will have won
<jussi01> meh! console based clients...
 * ompaul goes to a very small persons birthday 
<ompaul> party
<ompaul> age 3 and too smart!
<Nafallo> ompaul: don't drink all the beer :-)
<ompaul> Nafallo, I can't, so it matters not, no vodka there :)
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> can't drink beer, only vodka? :-P
<Tm_T> kids...
<ompaul> Tm_T, arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ompaul> Nafallo, shutup or I will shave your chin ;-)
<Nafallo> NO WAY! :-)
<Nafallo> so /that's/ why we learn to keep our heads out of the way at Muay Thai ;-)
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> now I has the sekrit
<Tm_T> glad that my incoming wedding isn't including alcohol, everyone can have that by themself in their own time
<ompaul> :)
<PriceChild> "when you run sudo with a pipe, and another sudo, like in"
<PriceChild> "sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade"
<PriceChild> "it won't 'work', but when you do them individually, they work fine.
<PriceChild> "So I think it's a bug in sudo. (For intrepid)"
<jdong> lol I like that.
 * Pici marks PriceChild as invalid (in intrepid)
<PriceChild> I always thought that people shouldn't PM ops for support... but maybe there is the reason why.
<jussi01> rofl
<Dark> Hello. I need some help, when i tried to join #ubuntu i got banned straight off and can't login now why is this?
<Dark> ...
<jussi01> Dark: 1 moment please
<Jack_Sparrow> Dark are you getting a message like read topic?
<jussi01> Dark: can you tell me a little more about what happened? Do you know why you were banned?
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01 does @btlogin still work for you
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> or am I doing it wrong..
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: try @login first...
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks Pici
<Dark> im getting disconnected
<nalioth> Dark: read the topic in the channel you were forwarded to, please
<Dark> sorry i have no idea whats going on
<Dark> Which channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dark when was the last time you were able to join Ubuntu
<Dark> never
<Dark> thats the thing
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Dark> i just tried to join
<Dark> and got banned
<Jack_Sparrow> Conor has a history here
 * Myrtti peeks in
<Jack_Sparrow> HOwdy Myrtti 
 * Dave2 yells BOO.
 * Myrtti starts to cry
 * Dave2 feels bad :(
 * Dave2 hides off back to his cooking
<Jack_Sparrow> Want some cnady little girl.. were sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> A lttle early for Halloween
 * Myrtti blows her nose to Dave2s shirt hem
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> the topic at -read-topic needs to be updated
<Myrtti> since all the bots are in place
 * Myrtti pokes PriceChild 
<SWAT> ompaul: pong
<ompaul> SWAT, ahhh I would have left you a VM if your phone had done taken a message Friday
<SWAT> ompaul: I don't have voicemail, I hate that thing. If it's important people call me back or send me an SMS. Why, what's up?
<ompaul> ahh I will pm
<Flannel> or bother you on IRC!
<ompaul> Flannel, I did try that it failed until now :)
<Flannel> ompaul: you need to learn how to be a better bother, it seems.
 * Flannel was sure there was something witty that could've come out of that, but couldn't find it.
<Myrtti> stupid emacs.
<Flannel> Myrtti: vim calls to you.
<Myrtti> shut up.
<ompaul> Myrtti, emacs is what emacs does
<nalioth> Myrtti: did you get -read-topic sorted?
<Myrtti> yup, I think so
<Myrtti> meh.
<ompaul> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Pici> ompaul: jrib beat you to it in #u
<ompaul> ahh
<jrib> too slow!
<ompaul> jrib, I think that is a given  at this stage
<Myrtti> silly chanserv
<Myrtti> oohhhh!
<Myrtti> now it works
<ompaul> thansen|laptop, how can we help you
<thansen|laptop> I was banned and would like to get back in
<thansen|laptop> had flaky internet for a few days due to a move
<Myrtti> what was your nickname then?
<thansen|laptop> so my client kept connecting/disconecting
<thansen|laptop> same as it is now
<ompaul> Myrtti, jusdt a sec
<ompaul>  #ubuntu 	thansen|laptop!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic 	FloodBot3 
<nalioth> that's not a flaky connection :(
<thansen|laptop> ompaul: I don't know what you mean by that
<Myrtti> thansen|laptop: oddly you are not on the victims list
<Myrtti> but, hold on
<Myrtti> thansen|laptop: try the test now
<ompaul> thansen|laptop, go to #ubuntu-read-topic
<Myrtti> he is there
<thansen|laptop> ompaul: I have
<thansen|laptop> that's where I got banned to after my connection issues :(
<Myrtti> there you go
<ompaul> ehh we are telling you to start again
<thansen|laptop> I'm in
<thansen|laptop> thanks ya'll :)
<Myrtti> so how have things been?
<ubottu> In ubottu, MTecknology said: legal is Some things are not legal. If you continue discussing illegal activity in this channel, you won't be here long.
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: might be a good idea to remove +d k
<Jack_Sparrow> np..  can you give me the command so I cna fix without looking it up
<Jack_Sparrow> Darn L
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib I spoke with PriceChild yesterday on reading up on some of these
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: /mode #ubuntu -d k       would be my guess
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib what is -d and why would a L set it?
<Jack_Sparrow> I am reading chanserv help atm
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: +d is realname afaik
<ompaul> ehh 
<Jack_Sparrow> How ya doing onp
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul 
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, hi
<ompaul> doing ok
<Flannel> What on earth
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ompaul> we could do with a hand in #ubuntu
<Flannel> I think its under control?
<ompaul> Flannel, a couple of more eyes might not go astray
<Jack_Sparrow> I was just stopping in, I can watch for a bit
<ompaul> numbers are growing fast
<ompaul> any staff watching please take a look at #ubuntu does not feel right
<Flannel> eh?
<ompaul> Flannel, joins seem too many / time
<Flannel> Nah
<Flannel> thats normal
<tomaw> does anyone here know what BOTSSL (a nick) is?
<ompaul> tomaw, no and I would suggest given the /whois info it is an unregistered bot
<tomaw> it's probably confused by a channel forward
<ompaul> ok I am koed
<ompaul> I can't do any more later all
<Myrtti> !test
<Myrtti> uhoh
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: pff isn't swearing
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought it was. sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> What does it mean
<Flannel> its... like sigh or pft, I imagine.
<Flannel> I gues... it *could* be swearing, but I've never seen it before.
<Jack_Sparrow> I was told it was quite rude
<Jack_Sparrow> np  lets ask
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, the internet doesn't think its anything, so... I can't imagine itis.
<Flannel> If anyone would have it, I would imagine urban dictionary would
<Jack_Sparrow> Who killed the bot?
<Flannel> peer did!  I hate that guy.
<Flannel> jussi01: ping
<Myrtti> 2008-09-22 01:36:37
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<Flannel> That wont work sans ubottu either
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti Do you have a link for bantracker (pm)
<Jack_Sparrow> I needed to comment a ban
<Jack_Sparrow> kalle123   n=ubuntu@c83-251-183-150.bredband.comhem.se            http://paste.ubuntu.com/49092/
<Myrtti> won't work without the bot
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Myrtti> if the bot is down, the whole server is down
<Myrtti> oddly, jussi01s webpages work
<Myrtti> but no, I don't have a link.
<Jack_Sparrow> Darn
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: If you have any old links in your web history, they ought to work
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel It purges everything every time I open FF
<Jack_Sparrow> not a big deal, I can do it later
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: how about IRC logs with ubottu?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-14
<ubottu> joejc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<niko> joejc use Caps Locks On Every Word script, perphaps it's against your rules
<Flannel> I should've checked the BT earlier... I had a suspicion he wasn't new like he claimed
<Flannel> would've saved us 45 minutes of our lives
<ubottu> In ubottu, MenZa said: !youtube is <alias> flash
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (tuntunaung)
<Flannel> floodbots are broken?
<Flannel> huh, just confused it seems
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> I managed to catch him copypasting an email to the channel about how to get the ubuntu-myanmar community to himself
<Flannel> to himself?
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/270684/
<Myrtti> that's how I interpret the last line ;-)
<ubottu> In ubottu, jmarsden said: greet is <alias> hi
<jussi01> !-hi
<ubottu> hi aliases: howdy, hello, hey, welcome - added by Seveas on 2006-07-11 17:20:25
<jussi01> !greet is <alias>hi
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, jussi01 said: !greet is <alias>hi
<jussi01> oh... sigh
<jussi01> !greet is <alias>hi
<Myrtti> yay, my xubuntu is broken
<Tm_T> Myrtti: how?
<Myrtti> pnm2ppa is broken somehow and xubuntu-desktop has broken dependencies
<Tm_T> Myrtti: Karmic?
<Myrtti> jaunty
<Tm_T> sounds weird then
<Myrtti> help?
<elky> with?
<Myrtti> the bots, fixed now
<elky> jussi01, i wonder, d'ya think it's worth having !hi give out some useful information. maybe the guidelines or something like that?
<jussi01> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<Myrtti> I agree
<jussi01> elky: yes, that makes sense
<Myrtti> I've been thinking the same for the past week
<jussi01> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jussi01> !hi is <reply>Hi! Welcome to $channel! you can find the channel guidelines at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubottu> But hi already means something else!
<jussi01> what do you think?
<Myrtti> Capital Y
<Myrtti> ;-)
<elky> or...
<Myrtti> For common benefit, please read the channel guidelines at
<elky> !hi is <reply>Hi! Welcome to $channel! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ubottu> But hi already means something else!
<elky> s/guidelines at/guidelines are at/
<jussi01> elky: looks good to me.
<elky> !no hi is <reply>Hi! Welcome to $channel! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<elky> !hi | jussi01
<ubottu> jussi01: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-opsnel! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jussi01> -opsnel?
<Myrtti> oops
<elky> what the h...
<Myrtti> $chan
<Myrtti> not $channel
<elky> s/channel/chan/
<jussi01> heh
<elky> !no hi is <reply>Hi! Welcome to $chan! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jussi01> my fault
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<elky> jussi01, fails botese 101
<jussi01> elky: I do that one all the time. never seem to learn
 * elky tattoos it to jussi01's forehead
<jussi01> elky: and how would that help precisely? :D
<jussi01> forehead isnt best place.... given I hate mirrors.... :D
<elky> well your girlfriend would be able to remind you
<Myrtti> eyelids
<Myrtti> inside
<jussi01> rofl
<Myrtti> best place for post-it tattoos
<jussi01> elky: she might do nasty things to you if you did that :P
<Tm_T> kids...
<jussi01> Just for everyones info, MenZa is now an op in #ubuntu-offtopic - be nice to him. :)
<Myrtti> brilliant
<Myrtti> MenZa: condolences
 * MenZa waves happily.
 * MenZa nods sadly at Myrtti.
<Myrtti> graah, indus is messing things with his advice so badly
<Myrtti> watch out for rekcya in #ubuntu
<bazhang> awesome :)
<Myrtti> [15:07] <~rekcya> do you know
<Myrtti> [15:07] <~rekcya> how to hack
<Myrtti> [15:07] <~rekcya> ?
<ubottu> In ubottu, JonathanElli1 said: !no, ask is ﻿Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) Here are some guides on how best to ask your question so you are more likely to get a reply: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#intro http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LinuxQuestions_org/How_To_Ask_a_Quest
<ubottu> In ubottu, JonathanElli1 said: ﻿!no, ask is ﻿Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) Here are some guides on how best to ask your question so you are more likely to get a reply: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#intro and http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LinuxQuestions_org/How_To_Ask_
<jussi01> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jussi01> yök
<Myrtti> yeah well
<Myrtti> he just did ask his question couple of times in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> it just was too long in one line, and got cut off.
<Myrtti> irony++
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> Wasn't the catb.org link in the factoid at one point?
<MenZa> I remember seeing it used extensively
<MenZa> It could've been different sources, but it is a fairly good article.
<elky> aw man, we're giving ops to just *anyone* these days!
<elky> :P
<MenZa> :P
<MenZa> Hihi, Melissa.
<elky> hihi lasse
<jussi01> MenZa: huh?
 * Myrtti gives jussi01 a cookie
<MenZa> jussi01: JonathanElli1's factoid edit submission.
<MenZa> And my English is, yet again, playing up. s/different sources/a different source/
<MenZa> I blame the low caffeine levels in my system.
<jussi01> MenZa: I was referencing this: [15:34:42] <MenZa> "Niggemann" has to be one of the worst names, ever.
<jussi01> where did that come from?
<MenZa> jussi01: the catb.org link. "Kai Niggemann" contributed, apparently.
<jussi01> o.O
<Pici> I didnt see a link o.O
<MenZa> Pici: in *here*. JonathanElli1's edit suggestion to !ask.
<MenZa> I tend to get lost in whatever links I click.
<Pici> MenZa: oh..
<gord> hi :)
<Pici> Hi!
<bazhang> w00t
<MenZa> \o gord
<jussi01> Just so everyone has noticed, we have added gord and MenZa to the ops list in #ubuntu-offtopic. please make them feel welcome and help them if they need it :)
<Myrtti> gord: commiserations
 * MenZa thinks Myrtti has a /newopohdear alias.
<Myrtti> MenZa: no, it's just ungrateful job and I can't really fake my opinion that the job has more bad than good days :-<
<Pici> Well, hopefully our new recruits can change that
<Myrtti> it would be brilliant if the kids knew how to behave without any ops ;-)
 * MenZa pets Myrtti 
<MenZa> Alas, we don't live in a perfect world, Myrtti.
<Myrtti> MenZa: which is why I'm the childlike lithmus paper
<Myrtti> "wouldn't it be brilliant if"
<topyli> "wouldn't it be nice to get on with me neighbours"
<gord> "wouldn't it be nice if i had a cake"
<bazhang> !cake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake
<Tm_T> kids...
<bazhang> aww
<jussi01> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jussi01> grr sorry for the random factoid
<Myrtti> bazhang, noticed that you were one of the people who told jonathan__(?) join ##windows for help - what his question might have also been was "how do I restore GRUB after installing Windows on my dualboot", he just didn't get that far before people jumped to saying he should ask in ##windows
<bazhang> Myrtti, as was Pici
<Myrtti> then both of you
<Myrtti> this is imo on the same level of question as "how do I install ftp server" or "how do I compile C code"
<Myrtti> you need to ask why people are asking before giving them any answers
<Myrtti> in most cases, people who want to install ftp servers just want to share files, which could be done with sftp or some other secure method
<bazhang> right.
<Pici> To be honest, I didn't actually read his question.
<Pici> Guess thats what I get for assuming that everyone else was correct in thinking that it was an offtopic question.
<Myrtti> Pici: "I need help installing windows"
<Myrtti> which may, or may not be offtopic
<bazhang> he mentioned he had ubuntu and wanted to reinstall xp. nary a thing about installing grub
<Myrtti> bazhang: nary?
<Pici> Myrtti: just a antiquated way of saying 'not'
<Myrtti> a
<Myrtti> anyway, it may just be that if he had known to ask correctly, reinstalling grub would've been the correct question he should've asked
<Myrtti> or was what he really meant
<Myrtti> but because people jumped into the conclusion that his case goes to ##windows, he got told off by several people, got frustrated, and /parted with some harsh language
<bazhang> s/antiquated/formal/
 * genii makes more coffee
<bazhang> told off? honestly? '##windows please'
<Pici> bazhang: I think she means he got told off *in* ##windows
<Pici> or I could be mistaken
<bazhang> Pici, I think it was the xy#$%^ the mint people always help me
<Myrtti> bazhang: that was after he was told by about 6 people to go to ##windows
<Pici> Everyone makes mistakes, even operators.
<bazhang> Myrtti, I don't feel I made a mistake here.
<bazhang> asking politely to go to another channel is not 'jumping on someone'
<Myrtti> bazhang: I'm not saying you individually did a mistake
<Pici> Myrtti: Did you talk to him, or are we just assuming that he needed grub help?
<bazhang> Myrtti, thanks for pointing it out; I will be sure to ask carefully next time to allay any possible miscommunications/etc
<Myrtti> Pici: I'm telling what I saw, what it felt like to me, and what might have been the cause of his question, and a reason to his frustration
<Myrtti> Pici: so in short, we're assuming
<Myrtti> and btw, he quit just when I asked him the question on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> so I didn't have a chance to get a reply
<topyli> windows was involved. see where it leads!
<Myrtti> bazhang: thanks, that was all I really wanted to do, to point out what might have been the root cause of it all - not pointing any finger at you (apart the fact that I didn't notice Pici's nick, otherwise I would've included him as well from the start)
<Myrtti> just sharing my thoughts on it
<bazhang> topyli, haha
<bazhang> as always appreciated Myrtti
<ubottu> McPeter called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> Lots of French people today
<Myrtti> that's one of the old ones
<Myrtti> or feels like it
<Pici> guess so
<Myrtti> yup, same guy
<Myrtti> [18:52] [freenode] ~~~Boob_ [n=Boob@42.158.86-79.rev.gaoland.net]
<Myrtti> [18:53] [freenode] ~~~Julien__ [n=Jullien@79.86.158.42]
<Myrtti> his typo gave him away
<Myrtti> aha, he's on new ip
<MenZa> Guys, would you consider NakidGirl_With_I an offensive nickname?
<MenZa> I don't see a major problem with it, but a user seems to. I'm looking for some opinions here.
<jussi01> MenZa: would you put it in front of an 8year old?
<MenZa> I don't see the nick itself being offensive in any way.
<MenZa> Of course, I may just be hardened.
<MenZa> Hence the request for second opinions :)
<jussi01> aye,
<MenZa> Your call, jussi01? Should I politely ask them to change their nickname in a /query?
<Tm_T> MenZa: you can ask even if its not offensive (:
<Tm_T> I do all the time
<MenZa> For what purpose, Tm_T?
<Tm_T> sometimes I just ask if I think it could be/get offensive
<MenZa> Ah.
<MenZa> I'll do that, then.
<Tm_T> no harm asking
<Tm_T> if result is "no" nothing lost
<MenZa> indeed
<MenZa> Tm_T, jussi01: Took a while for her to respond, but she says she'll change it next login session. Makes sense, as she's got about three or four tickets going in #ubuntu right now, so it'd get confusing if she decided to change it right now.
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> if he likes to change her nick, then all good, I'm not easily pushing people to do that though
<Tm_T> he/she/it
<MenZa> indeed
<Pici> ugh
<Myrtti> I can't believe what I'm seeing
<Myrtti> I'll start kicking people on first sight
<Myrtti> could someone more impartial than me ask her to change her nick and refrain from making "I'm naked" comments
<Myrtti> I'm not really coping with her nick anymore
<Myrtti> also, has anyone talked to popey lately about the fate of ubuntu tweak?
<Myrtti> wasn't he going to discuss it over with the creator?
<Pricey> Myrtti: who where?
<Pici> NakidGirl_With_I
<Pricey> Myrtti: ah, nakidgrl_blah?
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> I'm grinding my teeth to sand after the "I'm naked" "omg pics" convo
<Myrtti> she did tell them politely to get lost, but still
<Pici> 'she'
<Pricey> Myrtti: I've just looked at backlog, nothing wrong with her conduct is there? Just the name, and therefore the responses they're getting?
<Myrtti> whatever. I'll go to bed so I don't need to witness this and you don't need to do a thing
<genii> Pici: Damn, beat me to the !ot
<Pici> Myrtti beat me to the no politics
<Myrtti> yeah, couldn't sleep yet
<Pricey> move to PM
<Seeker`_> nalioth: please can you prod mootbot logs please
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest21216 offensive language)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest21216  I think has attitude has gone on long enough now)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-15
<ubottu> Prodego called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> that was a bit delayed?
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: uds =~ s/May 25th-29th in Barcelona, Spain/November 16th-20th in <somewhere>, USA/
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held November 16th-20th in <somewhere>, USA. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<ubottu> skreech called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<madberry> hello netsplit in #kubuntu one of the flood bots is going nuts
<maco> hey folks. someone named Grexo is in -offtopic being...well...very offtopic.  just injecting random phrases to throw the conversation off...
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<Flannel> laaggggggggg
<cainram> Hello.
<Flannel> cainram: I said in the future ;)
<cainram> oh, gotcha.
<Flannel> cainram: but, thank you anyway
<Myrtti> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<Myrtti> !-beer
<ubottu> beer has no aliases - added by Amaranth on 2008-06-24 04:30:24
<Myrtti> !forget beer
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Amaranth> hmm, I don't even remember that
<Flannel> I do!
<Myrtti> !beer-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply>beer is always appreciated.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !beer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer
<Amaranth> was I drunk? :)
<Flannel> Amaranth: That's a possibility
<Myrtti> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<Myrtti> !tea
<ubottu> tea is a very British beverage made from infusing leaves of various tea plants in hot water.
<Myrtti> !-coffee
<ubottu> coffee has no aliases - added by Tm_T on 2007-11-22 20:49:21 - last edited by Pici on 2008-07-29 21:40:12
<Myrtti> !-tea
<ubottu> tea has no aliases - added by Mez on 2009-04-02 13:04:31
<Myrtti> I remember that one.
 * Flannel is surprised genii doesn't have a hand in either of those.
 * Myrtti grunts
<elky> Flannel, considering the bot only reports last edit, the coffee one could have been touched by him.
<Flannel> elky: lies!
<Myrtti> bugger.
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271355/
<Myrtti> I can't install anything :-<
<Myrtti> (just as a note to Tm_T)
<Myrtti> on related news, Flannel, when is the last time I've mentioned about my eternal undying love to you and everyone else on this channel?
<Myrtti> not lately, I presume
<Flannel> I'd have to grep my logs...
<Flannel> Myrtti: you mentioned you loved christel in June, me in May, and tonyyarusso in April
<Flannel> And you asked Pici the same question in February ;)
<Flannel> now that I've pinged a whole bunch of people who needn't be pinged....
<Myrtti> I love you all ♥
<tonyyarusso> awwwww, *huggles*
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: Depends on what context you define "need" in.  ;)
<Myrtti> love is always needed
<Flannel> I do enjoy a good iceweasling every once in a while.
<Myrtti> Flannel: onzegavir?
<Flannel> What?
<Myrtti> the hungarian?
<Flannel> Wyzir
<Myrtti> yup, so it is
<Flannel> Hmm, do the new floodbot bans not work?
<Myrtti> no
<Flannel> the hostname/IP thing
<Flannel> You should remove that one too then
<Myrtti> webchat.freenode puts the ip to the realname differently that mibbit
<Myrtti> Flannel: good point
<Flannel> Yeah
<Flannel> and FBs should be tweaked (except, thats a whole big can-o-worms!
<Flannel> so, I didn't really just say that!
<Myrtti> what was realname ban again?
<Myrtti> +d?
<Flannel> +d
<Flannel> but you won't need to do that...
<Flannel> Hmm
<Flannel> actually...
<Flannel> don't remove the FB host/IP
<Flannel> oh
<Flannel> Yeah, don't worry about the +d
<Flannel> floodbots at least understand the "you're banned, don't excempt" part once you fix the ban it ooks like
<Flannel> Myrtti: don't need the +d, check -monitor
<Myrtti> yeah, noticed
<Flannel> I wonder why that is.
<jussi01> you should just ban the ident for webchat users iirc
<Flannel> jussi01: floodbots take care of it, not exempting users who have their IPs (via realname) bans
<jussi01> the last part of the mask is a session id, and the ident is a hexed ip iirc.
<Flannel> it also prevents people from double whammies
<Flannel> getting banned on proxy, and then coming back unproxied (or v.v.)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: nothing anymore
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> it  ight be submitted originally by me though, genii hadnt rights back then I believe
<jussi01> adobe are evil
<Tm_T> why?
<bazhang> heads up in #kubuntu (kaddy)
<jussi01> Tm_T: because Im trying to download something from them and it keeps stopping at 99% :D
<Tm_T> aww
<Alvinware> lift my banned?
<Alvinware> that day chat so long, no conclusion yet?
<ikonia> rats, I'll pm him
<bazhang> madberry, how may we assist you
<bazhang> madberry, if you don't have an issue to discuss, please don't idle here, thanks.
 * genii sips some !coffee
<MenZa> hmm, I suggest fixing up !unr a bit to be something along the lines of <reply> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu-netbook
<MenZa> Comments?
<ubottu> In ubottu, ekimmargni said: !ext4 is ext4 is the newest generation of linux filesystem which replaces ext3. Many new features have been added which result in faster boot times, for example. ext4 is not right for every system, but if you use ext3 on a desktop environment, consider using ext4 instead. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConvertFilesystemToExt4 & http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4 & http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.ph
<ubottu> In ubottu, ekimmargni said: !ext4 is ext4 is the newest linux filesystem, replacing ext3. New features have been added resulting in faster boot times, for example. ext4 is not right for every system, but if you use ext3 on a desktop, moving to ext4 instead. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConvertFilesystemToExt4 & http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4 & http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
<jussi01> MenZa: #ubuntu-netbook?
<topyli> hmm that one's more of a review than a factoid
 * jussi01 was of the understanding unr was supported in #ubuntu
<topyli> MenZa: i'll have to refrain from commenting on UNR. i would only say it's a useless waste of time, computer resources and precious screen space
 * jussi01 hugs topyli then kicks him...
<topyli> i'm getting mixed signals here!
<MenZa> jussi01: I don't know. I believe -netbook exists, though. I have no experience with UNR, but I know that !unr, as it is now, is rather ridiculous and unhelpful
<topyli> MenZa: that's for sure
<MenZa> Would make sense, as most of UNR is just... Ubuntu, according to the wiki link.
<jussi01> MenZa: Id agree...
<jussi01> MenZa: change it to #ubuntu and factoid is all good.
<MenZa> Will do.
<jussi01> err, wait, you dont have editing rights, do you?
<MenZa> !unr is <reply> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MenZa said: !unr is <reply> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<MenZa> I wouldn't know.
<MenZa> In any case, there you go :P
<jussi01> !no, unr is <reply> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<ubottu> I know nothing about unr yet, jussi01
<LjL> an #ubuntu op who is around in private, please
<jussi01> hi LjL
<jussi01> LjL: me
<LjL> hi jussi
<gord> topyli:  have you tried the karmic unr? its wonderful :) (its also something we work on at the dx team, so be nice :P)
<jussi01> !no, nbr is <reply> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !unr is <alias>nbr
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<topyli> gord: no, i'm mocking an old experience :)
<topyli> gord: i'll try it of course once i upgrade
<jussi01> !-ping
<ubottu> ping has no aliases - added by Hobbsee on 2006-07-11 15:58:48 - last edited by jussi01 on 2009-09-01 08:15:05
<jussi01> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<jussi01> curious...
<Pici> hm?
<jussi01> [21:19:59] <jussi01> ubottu: ping
<jussi01> [21:20:00] <ubottu> pong
<jussi01> [21:20:02] <ubottu> pong!
<Pici> @ping
<ubottu> pong
<jussi01> oh
<jussi01> idiot
<Pici> yes
<Myrtti> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
 * jussi01 headdesks
<jussi01> of course
<Pici> Just like using search results in two replies in pm.
<jussi01> yeah
<Myrtti> I have no idea what you're talking about...
 * Myrtti goes to make tea
<gord> me either
 * gord also makes tea
<Pici> @ping is a supybot command
<ubottu> pong
<Myrtti> but which search?
 * jussi01 steals gord's tea
<Pici> @search plugin
<ubottu> supybot.commands.defaultPlugins, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.addcapability, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.capabilities, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.disable, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.enable, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.help, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.ignore, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.importantPlugins, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.list, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.reload, (53 more messages)
<ubottu> supybot.commands.defaultPlugins, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.addcapability, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.capabilities, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.disable, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.enable, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.help, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.ignore, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.importantPlugins, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.list, supybot.commands.defaultPlugins.reload, (53 more messages)
<jussi01> Pici: why?
<Myrtti> seems to be doing it in public as well...
<Pici> jussi01: er, I didn't expect it to do that much
 * jussi01 hugs Pici
 * jussi01 wishes tone of voice could be imparted over irc...
<gord> if only we had as many emoticons as msn messenger!
<jussi01> gord: careful, bordering on sacrelidge there...
<jussi01> :P
<gord> :grin:
<Myrtti> :ohmy:
<Myrtti> !away > K7522|AFK
<genii> :sips:
<jussi01> :bites:
<mneptok> :planft:
<Myrtti> oh my GOD
<Myrtti> [22:13] ~~~Cynthia [n=w00t@72.0.216.68] has left #ubuntu ["the /topic said  #ubuntu+1 is for karmic, so joining that"]
<Myrtti> SOMEONE HAS READ THE TOPIC
<Pici> If was able to see outside, I'd check if it was raining fire and brimstone
<Pici> And of course, the person that I asked to specifically read the channel topic doesnt do so.
 * mneptok decides not to ruin Myrtti's moment by mentioning J_P
<Myrtti> mneptok: I'm selectively blind
 * jussi01 ruins mneptok's...
<genii> I like that Cynthia person already
<MenZa> Myrtti: oh lawd.
<MenZa> I like how they actually point out that they are aware this is not the place, and so join +1 in their /part message.
<Myrtti> MenZa: ain't it classy?!
<Myrtti> wonderful
<MenZa> :D
<Myrtti> phew
<Myrtti> I wonder will tomek_ be a troublemaker
<ikonia> arand: hello
<arand> ikonia: Hello, would you mind changing the topic in #ubuntu+1, bad karma for the koala at the moment...
<ikonia> arand: pardon, what's the problem for the topic?
<arand> Maybe just copy from #ubuntu-devel: Neither karmic nor the buildds are in a  happy place right now, things are being sorted
<ikonia> arand: no problem, I'm sure I can word that acceptabley
<arand> ikonia: sorry, I'm not sure about what the problem is myself, but gdm breaks for some, whereas there are no bootable kernels for others...
<ikonia> topic now updated
<arand> cheers :)
<gord> yeah theres big upstart chages at the mo, everythings broke
<Myrtti> god I hate the timezones
<ikonia> I did see something on the upstart notes earlier
<Pici> ikonia: was just about to do that, just been distracted here at work.  Thanks.
<Myrtti> it's only two hours difference, but while he's cooking, I'm dying by the keyboard
<Pici> Thats a ban evade anyway, I needed to remove him a few minutes ago after warning twice.
<ikonia> Pici: not at all, I didn't think about it to be honest, I'll keep an eye on -dev and update the topic as and when
<ikonia> Pici: I'm going to speak to freenode, unacceptable topic for an 18 year old lad talking about getting 14 year old girls drunk for sex
<ikonia> he's just rejoined on a new ip
<Pici> Did he?
<ikonia> not the channel, freenode
<Pici> oh
<ikonia> 20:39 -!- xcdfgkjhgcv  [n=sjdfhgh@host86-128-83-62.range86-128.btcentralplus.com] has quit  ["Leaving."]
<ikonia> 20:39 -!- Irssi: xcdfgkjhgcv has left freenode
<ikonia> 20:40 -!- Irssi: xcdfgkjhgcv [n=sjdfhgh@94.75.253.247] [] has joined to  freenode
<MenZa> mm, idents. Spills the beans, always.
<Pici> For those just tuning in at home, karmic is broken, so expect to be telling a lot of people to move themselves to #ubuntu+1
 * MenZa nods.
<Seeker`> xcdf* is permabanned from -uk, fyi
<ikonia> Seeker`: most channels
<ikonia> Seeker`: freenode need to kline him and his proxies
<ikonia> (in my view) I can't stand his pedophile stuff
<Seeker`> he has been permabanned from -uk for quite a while
<Seeker`> nalioth: please can you restart mootbot
<MenZa> speaking of mootbot, Seeker`, can I /query you?
<Seeker`> yes
<MenZa> Myyyyyrrrttttttiiiiiii.
<MenZa> Hm, I like pronouncing your name with more Rs in it. rrrrrrrrrr.
<nalioth> Seeker`: restarted
<MenZa> \o/
<MenZa> Hmm, I've often thought it'd be an idea with some sort of plugin for ubottu which monitored the channel for repeated questions, i.e. if $nick posts the same message (where length > 10 chars or something) within a timespan of $x minutes, he is warned, possibly just with !repeat
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-16
<elky> um... -ot discussion is... well... not really pleasant
<elky> "leaf-sheep> Girls love ropes. Especially the one they can't break out." etc
<MenZa> vavar in #ubuntu's got a bit of an attitude; it's nothing serious yet, but I'd like to have someone with #ubuntu access around if they persist.
<MenZa> Seems to be fine.
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: Would you say that was the correct course of action in -ot?
<elky> MenZa, the correct course, or the politically correct course?
<MenZa> elky: :P
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: seems to have worked, so, yes?
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: so would a +b, but I doubt that'd be considered 'correct course'
<MenZa> knowing aubade, he wouldn'tve stopped unless I flexed my muscles a bit, so I went for that approach.
<MenZa> alright, cheers.
 * MenZa goes back to perusing #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> meh
<elky> although opping up is a last resort thing, not something you do to frame a factoid
 * MenZa nods
<MenZa> I'll keep that in mind
<MenZa> bazhang: Would creating a HFS+ partition be an issue? I mean, as long as there's no specific support on the actual installation or configuration of the software itself, it's just a partition
<MenZa> Technically you can run a Linux system off HFS+
<MenZa> (According to the Ultimate Source of Truth)
<bazhang> MenZa, if he were to be installing on a Mac, not as far as I know; he has admitted however to wanting to use hackintosh
<MenZa> bazhang: Still, though. There's no point in bringing it back up, though.
<bazhang> MenZa, my inclination is to ask him to desist; if senior operators wish to correct me (wrt hackintosh)
<tonyyarusso> I haven't seen the conversation, but I'll chime in that I would be inclined to agree that hackintosh discussion is outside of our guidelines.  Although there is some grey area there, for instance if what they're asking about is how to dual-boot Ubuntu on their hackintosh...  Dunno about that one.
<bazhang> he was asking how to install iacktos v7 on an amd computer
<MenZa> In my lastlog, all I saw were references to create a HFS+ partition. I'd be inclined to agree with youf if I'd seen that :)
<nalioth> hackintosh is off topic (it violates agreements)
<Alvinware> why i have been banned again just after a day of my lifted ban?
<Alvinware> I didn't done any things wrong.
<Alvinware> please answer me.
<Flannel> Alvinware: Your ban wasn't lifted
<Alvinware> why?
<Alvinware> It were lifted at yesterday.
<Flannel> Alvinware: Because it wasn't lifted yet.  The standard reason for it not being lifted would be: you haven't discussed your behavior to the operator's satisfaction.
<Alvinware> you're wrong.
<Alvinware> who banned me again? is it ikonia?
<jussi01> Alvinware: just a moment please
<Flannel> Alright, seems to be that one of your bans was missed yesterday, let me go ahead and remove it.
<jussi01> DOne
<Flannel> er, let jussi01 beat me to removing it
<jussi01> Alvinware: feel free to join #ubuntu, but please remember the guidelines
<Flannel> Alvinware: Double check that you can join #ubuntu now please
<Alvinware> thank you.
<ikonia> sorry chaps, I thought I'd got them all for him
<Flannel> ikonia: No worries
<ikonia> he had some many because he was ban dodging
<Flannel> I jsut didn't see anything in the lastlog, and ubottu on the internet was being slow
<jussi01> !away > heroid
<ikonia> I'm coming to the point where I am want freenode to take action against the archlinux-offtopic trolls
<ikonia> they are posting spam links in #ubuntu for fun
<Tm_T> ikonia: slap st-aff
 * genii-around sips
<Tm_T> ikonia: if you have logs'n'stuff, I would like to read them aswell
<MenZa> As would I
<ikonia> Tm_T: MenZa it's been going on for ages, they discuss it in #archlinux-offtopic then do it for a laugh in #ubuntu, just ban them now each time they do something as it's pointless giving them the benifit of the doubt when they are discussing/laughing about doing it in #archlinux-offtopic
<MenZa> ikonia: Any common themes, anything to look out for in particular?
<ikonia> nope
<MenZa> hm
<ikonia> they are in #archlinux-offtopic - talk about doing things LIKe TALKINg LIKe THIs To ANNOy PEOPLe
<ikonia> or posting their blog llinks
<ikonia> that sort of thing
<MenZa> right
 * MenZa is now in #archlinux-offtopic to spot trouble.
<ikonia> or "ubuntu suck"
<ikonia> the list is endless
<Myrtti> they've given the whole distribution a bad name in my books
<ikonia> very much
<Pici> Myrtti: mine too
<ikonia> more so when some of them are supposed to be active developers
<ikonia> I'm actually a little dissapointed in freenode not taking action against this, but I'm sure they have their reasons
 * Pici looks at their channel topic
<MenZa> I noticed this also
 * Pici tucks away the window where it wont be annoying
<MenZa> ikonia: There's not really a lot to do to a channel like that collectively, I guess.
<ikonia> to be honest - I don't care about that, they can be loser with their topic/rules, but the attacking other channels it not acceptable
<MenZa> Pici: Mine's resting nicely in /window 84
<Pici> MenZa: 50 here
<Pici> well, 49 now.
<MenZa> heh
 * MenZa gives Pici the massage he's earned for his pdpc mask.
<ikonia> not everyone wears the mask ;)
<Myrtti> I think I might've forgotten my powerbrick at my sisters - I'm pissed
<MenZa> ikonia: I'm, alas, stuck at student. Still, I feel happy for contributing.
<MenZa> ikonia: Also, I was thinking, perhaps the IRCC could make contact with the #arch-ot channel leaders and point out the issue?
<Pici> I like the alliteration in mine.
<MenZa> It's just an odd idea, though. I guess sending an e-mail signed by the IRCC might have an affect.
<MenZa> I'm pretty sure if complaints were sent from the ##windows folk to our IRCC, they'd take action immediately.
<nalioth> MenZa: any contact should be directed at Archlinux itself, not " #archlinux-offtopic channel leaders "
<MenZa> I assumed they were the same people.
<MenZa> and that arch-ot was an official channel of the Archlinux project.
<nalioth> oh, it is an "official channel", but they may not structure their project's irc space like we do
<Pici> And the current channel operators don't seem to be doing anything about the issue, obviously.
<MenZa> nalioth: point.
<MenZa> Pici: An official inquiry might change that.
<nalioth> MenZa: to the mother ship
<MenZa> \o/
<Flannel> yay ban evading
<Flannel> 119.11.* would probably be too vague?
<Flannel> hmm
<mneptok> Flannel: he doesn't change ident
<Flannel> Aye
<Flannel> mneptok: Darn you for mentioning it
<Flannel> what about .4.* and .5.*?
<mneptok> that looks like it would get him, given /lastlog
<Flannel> Yeah, but acceptable splash?
<mneptok> there's no one else from those netmasks, given /lastlog
<Flannel> alright
<KB1JWQ> Flannel: Why'd you kick lyons?
<Flannel> KB1JWQ: Because he's the same guy whos been trolling
<KB1JWQ> How sure are we of that?
<Flannel> (and ban evading)
<KB1JWQ> I'm not arguing, just asking. :-)
<KB1JWQ> He just whined in #freenode.
<lyons> Hi. I just got banned from #ubuntu as soon as I joined. Freenode told me to ask in here
<lyons> hello?
<mneptok> lyons: did you use the nick "Krudd" today?
<lyons> krudd? lol no
<lyons> i just woke up
<mneptok> well, there is a persistent troll from your netblock.
<lyons> they told me it's cause i have a dymaic ip
<lyons> whatever that is
<mneptok> this person keeps getting a new IP lease and using it to ban evade.
<lyons> how do i get a static ip so i can join?
<mneptok> talk to yuor ISP.
<mneptok> *youer
<mneptok> thasdewrga bhrs d
<mneptok> Y O U R
<lyons> then i can join?
<mneptok> not necessarily. the static IP may be in the same netblock that is banned to keep the troll out.
<lyons> i don't really get it, but i didn't do anything lol
<lyons> can I ask you about my problem or what?
<lyons> hmm well there is a lot of ppl that use my isp. is it all banned?
<lyons> like 1/4 of australia lolz
<mneptok> well, someone using your ISP is causing majpor problems in #ubuntu. and keeps ban-evading.
<lyons> yeah man but I didn't do anything myself
<Flannel> lyons: Alright, give me a second to remove the ban, we'll see what we can do.
<lyons> ok thanks
<lyons> or if you could just help me here maybe?
<lyons> is that allowed?
<Flannel> lyons: Try joining #ubuntu
<lyons> says "You are banned"
<Flannel> Oh wait, thats because I...
<lyons> i have to go to school soon lolz
<lyons> i just need to fix this gnome thing
<mneptok> lyons: in my experience, it's easier to type . than lolz
<lyons> huh?
<Flannel> lyons: Try again
<lyons> ya it worked
<lyons> can i ask in there now?
<Flannel> lyons: yes
<lyons> ok i did . thanks
<lyons> I can't rest until the whole ISP is banned forever
<lyons> please help
<lyons> it would really piss off so many ppl
<lyons> ubuntu geeks at school
<lyons> i told them they would be banned today. And they will LOLZ
<mneptok> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<lyons> LOL
<lyons> ban the ISP
<lyons> forever please
<mneptok> not happening. anything else?
<lyons> Fedora rules. No ubuntu for my school!
<lyons> i'll just keep changing my ip then
<Myrtti> buhbye
<lyons> you have to ban the b class
<lyons> please!
<lyons> i hate those ubuntu geekers. Fedora is the best0rz
<Myrtti> strike 1
<mneptok> angerfinn
<Pici> Flannel: poing
<Flannel> Pici: aye
<Flannel> Pici: the suspense is killing me
<Pici> Flannel: oh, I just wanted to make sure you saw that recent stuff about lyons
<Flannel> Yeah, nothing important he didn't already say in a query
<Flannel> well, at least about trying to get the B banned
<Flannel> not the school/fedora stuff, but that's not important
<Pici> Flannel: I saw you were adjusting modes while he was talking in here, just was trying to get your attention to this channel.
<Flannel> Mhmm.  Just clearing out the redundant individual bans
<Pici> ah
<Pici> okay, nevermind then.
<Flannel> silly trolls, trix are for kids.
<jussi01_> Evening all
<Myrtti> [23:21] < Ninja67> m33 mtl cherche femme qui aime ubuntu et qui veullent  parler
<ikonia> ?
<mneptok> Myrtti: "i'm in Montreal and i'm looking for a woman that loves Ubuntu and wants to talk"
<ikonia> ????
<mneptok> ikonia: is my translation incorrect?
<ikonia> no idea
<Veinor> So apparently I got banned somehow.
<ikonia> Veinor: ho, thanks for joining
<ikonia> I'm just looking now
<Veinor> Kay.
<ikonia> Veinor: interesting I'm not seeing anything that should be banning you
<Veinor> Yeah.
<Veinor> hmm.
<ikonia> Veinor: I assume you are using the same ip/connection as your veinor_ connection in #ubuntu ?
<Veinor> I have a theory.
<Veinor> BRB.
<ikonia> ok
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> Veinor: resolved ?
<Veinor> Found it.
<ikonia> I'm going to need someone with access to #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-server in a minute I feel
<Veinor> Gotta change my real_name.
<ikonia> Veinor: could you explain
<ikonia> Veinor: ahhh I missed that
<ikonia> well spotted, sorry
<Veinor> Yeah.
<Veinor> THanks for helping anyway.
<ikonia> thank you for changing it
<Veinor> no problem. Later.
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> I must sleep now, I feel keeping an eye on #ubuntu-server and #ubuntu-devel prudent with xcdfgkjhgcv's presense in them.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> Got a lot of bots hanging out in #ubuntu-unregged
<Pici> thanks to whoever
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-17
<phix> hey, I am still banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<phix> sleep time?
<phix> I will come back later after your naps
<solovino> good day
<Myrtti>  hello
<Myrtti> how can we help you?
<solovino> I think I own an old irc userid but not remember the passwd, would like to know whether it is possible to reset it or at least send it to an email address.
<Myrtti> ask in #freenode
<solovino> k, thnx
<solovino> later.
<Myrtti> meh
<Pici> What are we mehing about today?
<Myrtti> antibiotics
<Myrtti> have the aftertaste :-(
<Myrtti> stupid staph
<Tm_T> hrr
 * gord offers Myrtti some of his skittles
<gord> they taste like a rainbow, apprently
 * Myrtti picks the red ones, smiles
<Myrtti> thankies
 * Tm_T is proud father today
<mneptok> Myrtti: i have horrendous morning breath. want a kiss? you'll taste nothing but burning afterwards ...
<mneptok> maybe a hint of carrion
<Myrtti> mneptok: sorry, I've got enough problems with my own bacteria flora
<Myrtti> especially the ones on my operation wounds
<ubottu> In ubottu, bro said: !foo is bar
<DJones> Hi, just a heads up, I think a user who may be banned could be in #ubuntu, I seem to remember reading that a user who's nick starts xcdf... could have been banned, if its the same user I'm thinking of, I'm sure they're permanently banned in #ubuntu-uk
<Myrtti> thanks.
 * Myrtti stares #ubuntu
<DJones> your welcome
<Pici> ikonia: ping?
<ubottu> dragon called the ops in #ubuntu (fabian5003)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<mneptok> xcd is, indeed, banned and evading
 * Pici sighs
<mneptok> he uses the exact same nick all the time. why is this still an issue?
<Pici> Concidering forwarding him here...
<Myrtti> uhm
<mneptok> done.
<mneptok> xcdfgkjhgcv: you are banned in #ubuntu, and have been for some time.
<mneptok> xcdfgkjhgcv: and, apparently, you have a history of using proxies to evade those bans.
<mneptok> xcdfgkjhgcv: an explanation would be most welcome.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mneptok: I was banned in #ubuntu?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Oh yeah, (22:16:15) mode (+b *!*@host86-128-83-62.range86-128.btcentralplus.com ) by ikonia
<xcdfgkjhgcv> (22:16:15) You have been kicked by ikonia: (you should know better)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I still don't know what that one was for, though.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> And I haven't changed host since then.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I think ikonia's emotional involvement has clouded his judgement.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mneptok: He likes to call me names such as "paedophile" and "troll".
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Just because I like to tell him about how I want to do my mate's 14 year old girlfriend.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mneptok: Here's a photograph of her: http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs187.snc1/6255_236693715690_906570690_8511554_6580736_n.jpg
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mneptok: I met her earlier this year, when she was 14 years old and a few days, and thought she was about 16.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> She definitely looks older than she actually is.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I've been going out and buying her lots of alcohol recently.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> We're good friends now. :)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I slept with her boyfriend last Saturday, after everyone went home.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> FFS my desktop PC has frozen and is thrashing the HDD; I don't know whether to force reboot or to wait.
<Mamarok> mneptok: please...
<Myrtti> mneptok: I think this pretty much sums this whole situation to a nice neat package
<Myrtti> mneptok: would you, or do I?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I'm just your usual, 17 year old, assburgertard.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> With a badly hurt foot.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I damaged my foot whilst running away from the police last Friday. :(
<xcdfgkjhgcv> It still hurts now when I walk on it. :(
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Maybe I should use that free health service we have in this country.
<Pici> xcdfgkjhgcv: Are you done?
<Myrtti> I think he is
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Pici: I'm going to a party tomorrow. :)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Lots of fit girls are going to be there.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I'm really looking forward to it.
<mneptok> Myrtti: by all means ...
<Myrtti> if he rejoins, ban
 * Myrtti locks and loads
<Tm_T> interesting specimen
<mneptok> i like when a user justifies our actions so neatly.
<Mamarok> yep, that was enough material
<ikonia> Pici: you called
<ikonia> Pici: just seen why - sorry
<ikonia> 20:09 <xcdfgkjhgcv> Did you like that little show I put off to justify your actions ?
<ikonia> just started getting pm's
<Myrtti> excuse me, but wth?
<ikonia> I don't know - he's a moron/trouble/whatever you want
<ikonia> I don't understand why freenode have not banned him and the proxies he uses
<ikonia> if people are giving him access to proxies then they need to suffer the consiquences
<ikonia> (I know that sounds harsh)
<Tm_T> it doesn't
<Myrtti> ikonia: I was just wondering did mneptok get his "i like when a user justifies our actions so neatly" from something xcd said to mneptok, or xcd from what mneptok said
<ikonia> ahhh
<mneptok> Myrtti: from xcd's actions here. i got banned, came here, and immediately justified it.
<Myrtti> mneptok: did you say it to him in pm?
<mneptok> no. i had no private discussions with him.
<Myrtti> o___0
<mneptok> what?
<mneptok> i don't understand how this is confusing at all.
<mneptok> 1). he gets banned
<mneptok> 2). he gets forwarded here
<Myrtti> mneptok: yesyes
<mneptok> 3). he immediately gives excellent reasons for being banned
<Myrtti> but what you said here - was later said by him in pm
<ubottu> In ubottu, grawity said: hacking is <reply> If you want to become a hacker, and have already read about the meaning of "hacker", read http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<mneptok> because it's *so frickin' obvious*
<Myrtti> or rather, he said it first
<Myrtti> then you
<Pici> o.o
<gord> its prolly just a coincidence
<Myrtti> is it the full moon?
<Myrtti> or some archlinux-offtopic invasion?
<jpds> Myrtti: Both?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-18
<ubottu> Some_Person called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> h00k called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (piZZan)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, StevenMyers said: ubottu: this is a secondary option. Not the first.
<Flannel> ubottu: tell sebsebseb about md5
<Flannel> ubottu: tell sebsebseb about md5sum
<Flannel> Anyone know why we have !welcome-#ubuntu?
<Flannel> It's text was "Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel." I've forgotten it for the time being, because the generic !welcome (and !hi and stuff) are all better as far as I can tell
<Flannel> !welcome
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Flannel> Piazza reminds me of someone, I *know* I've seen him before.
<Flannel> I just can't find it in the BT
<Amaranth> What's the channel we send people to for DCC exploits?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-read-topic
<ikonia> ok xcdfgkjhgcv has been ban dodging in #ubuntu+1 again I'm going to need freenode help due to his multiple IP addresses
<elky> is he ban dodging with the same username still?
<mneptok> i banned by shortened nick earlier in #u and it seems to have been effective.
<eviljussi01> Amaranth: in case you missed it, the mock the voice thing in #ubuntu-offtopic was taken away. please dont do it.
<Amaranth> aww
<Amaranth> was gonna leave it until I went to bed
<eviljussi01> Amaranth: we arent doing that at all anymore. ;)
<bazhang> !info pidgin karmic
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 597 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<Tm_T> K'day
<ubottu> In #ubuntustudio, eviljussi01 said: !ml is <alias>mailinglists
<eviljussi01> oh balls
<eviljussi01> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<eviljussi01> o.O
<eviljussi01> curious...
<eviljussi01> someone feel like adding that for me while I try sort ubottu's issues out?
<Flannel> !ml
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<eviljussi01> o.O
<Flannel> !mailinglists
<eviljussi01> !-ml
<ubottu> ml is <alias>mailinglists - added by Flannel on 2009-09-18 09:24:30
<eviljussi01> :)
<eviljussi01> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> mailinglists is sort of... odd though.
<Flannel> !mailinglists =~ #mail #Mail #
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<eviljussi01> !-mailinglists
<ubottu> mailinglists is <alias> mail - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 16:31:52
<Flannel> ah
<Flannel> !mail =~ #mail #Mail #
<Flannel> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> bugger
<Flannel> !mail =~ #mail is#Mail is#
<Flannel> oh
<Flannel> there's no reply
<eviljussi01> Flannel: s/1/2/ ;)
<Flannel> !mail is <reply>Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> But mail already means something else!
<Flannel> !no mail is <reply>Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> eviljussi01: Hmm?
<Flannel> !-ml
<ubottu> ml is <alias>mailinglists - added by Flannel on 2009-09-18 09:24:30
<Flannel> !no, ml is <alias>mail
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Flannel> !no, ml is <alias>mail
<Flannel> oh, that tends to not work in channels
<Amaranth> Flannel: the bot only supports s/1/2/ for sed replacement
<Flannel> Amaranth: That's not true
<Amaranth> I've never seen it work otherwise
<Flannel> !mail =~ #Ubuntu#Test#
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Test mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> !mail =~ #Test#Ubuntu#
<Myrtti> kittens
<Flannel> You can use any character you want, just like in perl, as far as I know.
<Amaranth> Wow, I always thought it failed when it didn't reply
<Flannel> Amaranth: sometimes it just stops being vocal
<Flannel> And sometimes it fails ;
<Flannel> which certainly is one of her more annoying features, but... it's livable.
<Flannel> My original issues up there were due to the fact that it wasn't mail is <reply> mail is... but just mail is ...
<Myrtti> meh, how can I be hungry again
<Flannel> Myrtti: wait a few hours!
<Myrtti> I think a few hours has past
<Myrtti> lunch tiem
<gord> i hate it when people in slightly further along time zones go get lunch and make me hungry for an hour :(
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu)
<indus> hi
<elky> indus, do not threaten people.
<indus> threaten?
<elky> indus, if "<indus> ubuntu your ip is logged, i know hwho u r" was not a threat, then what was it?
<indus> k
<elky> indus, you do not have any authority to exert over other people in #ubuntu. Do not try to exert authority over other people in #ubuntu. Is that clear?
<indus> i dont know whats wrong with that statement , you kicked him anyway
<elky> indus, do you remember being in school and having a teacher telling you off?
<indus> sorry never went to school
<elky> i strongly doubt that.
<indus> so what is it you want?
<indus> i dont understand the meaning of 'telling you off'
<elky> indus, i want you to behave according to the guidelines of our channels. So far, I do not see you doing so.
<elky> indus, "tell you that you are in trouble, and why"
<indus> hmm
<indus> iam not an op is what i understand
<indus> i got the message, shall i leave now?
<elky> i'd like you to read the guidelines again.
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<indus> ok
<indus> elky i read it, i cant see the clause
<elky> if you see someone doing something wrong, ask them to stop politely. if they continue, then it is appropriate to use !ops. i do not want to see you bullying people again, no matter what they've done. Ok?
<indus> ok
<indus> is this generally the case with all irc channels?
<indus> probably iam not sensitized to irc decorum
<elky> in the main channels, yes.
<elky> the main ubuntu/kubuntu/edubuntu/xubuntu ones, yes.
<indus> ok i will do so
<indus> feel free to haul me up here if i mess up,
<indus> so can i leave now?
<elky> you may go now. i hope i never have to repeat this to you.
<indus> wont happen
<indus> bye have a nice day
<Myrtti> he's so eager to be an op
<Myrtti> wants to prove himself...
<Myrtti> or that's my theory
<elky> yeah. it ain't happening any time in the forseeable future.
<elky> just means we do have to haul him, though. not doing so is tacit approval as far as he's concerned.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Myrtti: You're welcome. :)
<gord> is there a reason that you are here xcdfgkjhgcv?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> gord: Yes.
<elky> which is?
<Myrtti> righty o
<xcdfgkjhgcv> elky: #ubuntu redirected me here.
<elky> xcdfgkjhgcv, if the behaviour i saw in here from you last night is even close to how you normally conduct yourself, then i'm not at all surprised.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> elky: Everyone hates me. :'(
<elky> does the underage young lass know you're pasting her photo into logged channels whilst basically saying she's easy when drunk?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> elky: WTF?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> elky: She has a boyfriend.
<Myrtti> banforward removed
<xcdfgkjhgcv> elky: I won't fuck her unless she's sober.
<elky> Myrtti, replaced with a proper ban, i hope?
<Myrtti> elky: :rolleyes:
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Myrtti: No need.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> The mirror thinks I'm very good looking.
<Myrtti> xcdfgkjhgcv: did you have anything else to discuss here regarding your behaviour on Ubuntu IRC channels?
<elky> xcdfgkjhgcv, do you even realise what you are saying? these are logged channels.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> elky: No, I can't read English. :(
<elky> gah, sooo much lag right now
<Pici> Its too early for this.  (and too late for all other timezones)
<Myrtti> if he can't read English, then he's not suited for this or any other international Ubuntu channel
<Myrtti> I bet he reads them logs
<elky> his greeting seems to indicate that, yes.
<ikonia> Myrtti: elky the swgfl.ifl.net proxy is a system I'm aware of due to some work I put in for an educational orginisation, I have logged a request with the people who control that proxy to inform his teach of his behaviour
<ikonia> indus is growing tiresome
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> -growing
<ikonia> ha
<ikonia> he's complaining to me that operators dont monitor every line in the cahnnel
<ikonia> ahhh not a complaint, just a test to see if ops are moniotoring
<elky> ikonia, yes, no doubt based of the convo i had with him earlier
<Myrtti> he's getting annoying, not just tiresome
<bazhang> sorry for helping him :/
<ikonia> bazhang: it was a good response !
<ikonia> elky: ahhh you've had a delightful pm too
<bazhang> ikonia, didn't think, just natural reaction
<ikonia> nothing wrong with helping him, just won't remove his attitude
<elky> ikonia, no, i brought it here instead.
<bazhang> true
<ikonia> ahhh I must have missed part of it
<elky> you were off arguing with weights and treadmills at the time
<ikonia> I wasn't arguing, I lost
<elky> :(
<ikonia> can't win them all
 * genii-around sips
<Pici> yeesh
<ikonia> pleased ?
<bazhang> that was the guy asking for xp install support iirc
<elky> whatever he was after, he was in the wrong place
 * genii-around grumbles some and heads for the coffee
<genii-around> Oops, I'd better close the other box off
<bazhang> :)
<genii-around> bazhang: One of those mornings where nothing seems to be going right...
<bazhang> genii-around, I had one of those today myself (over here, thankfully)
 * genii-around goes back to trying to repair the coffeepot at work
<bazhang> :0
<xcdfgkjhgcv> WTF my Ubuntu PC just hard crashed during an update.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Oops wrong channel.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I hope it can still boot...
<Myrtti> xcdfgkjhgcv: did you have anything else to discuss here regarding your behaviour on Ubuntu IRC channels?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Myrtti: Why, is there something wrong?
<Myrtti> xcdfgkjhgcv: just wondering what you are doing here
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Myrtti: I was redirected here.
<Myrtti> by which channel
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Myrtti: #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> Myrtti: there maybe a redirection still in +1
<Myrtti> xcdfgkjhgcv: question still stands
<Myrtti> xcdfgkjhgcv: do you want to discuss your behaviour on Ubuntu IRC channels?
<gord> We ask that if you have no outstanding issues you leave this channel xcdfgkjhgcv
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Myrtti: Sure, if you want to.
<Myrtti> xcdfgkjhgcv: I have no aspirations to that direction, it's your choice
<Myrtti> if *you* want to
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Myrtti: I want to go to a fit girl's party.
<Myrtti> xcdfgkjhgcv: hardly relevant to your behaviour on Ubuntu IRC channels
<Myrtti> n'est pas?
 * Myrtti looks at the time
<Myrtti> so a man and a duck walk into the bar
<bazhang> quack
<ikonia> he'll join -devel again or -sever in a minute if he's true to form
<Myrtti> I shall (NOT) await for seeing him here again, then
<ikonia> I've removed the forwards, he's got that many bans, I missed the forwad in +1
<ikonia> I think I'd left it there so we'd know when he logs in and trys to join to prepare for his ban dodging
<ikonia> I think that was my reasoning at the time
<Myrtti> mm
<Pici> ikonia: It was my forward in +1
<Pici> It was before he showed his true colors
 * Myrtti adds a /notify to her irssi
<ikonia> Pici: ubuntu+1 xcdfgkjhgcv!*@*!#ubuntu-ops ikonia
<ikonia> looks like mine
<ikonia> as I said, so many bans......
<ikonia> Pici: unless I've also missed yours
<Pici> No, i messed mine up: xcdfgkjhgcv!*@*#ubuntu-ops
<Pici> missed a !
<ikonia> yup, just saw it
<ikonia> I'll remove that now
<ikonia> all back in order now
<Myrtti> notify seems to work nicely
<ikonia> it most certainly does
<Myrtti> pleia2, Pici: I take that meaning I'm not the only one who thinks he's creepy? (btw why isn't msmaco here?)
<pleia2> Myrtti: bingo
<Myrtti> fail³
 * Pici blinks
<Pici> Myrtti: and yes, I agree.
<mneptok> Myrtti: i'd find him more creepy if i found him less pathetic. there's a converse relationship there.
<Myrtti> mneptok: the guy in -women?
<mneptok> i meant xcd
<mneptok> tell me he's not in -women. please.
<Myrtti> no, he's not
<mneptok> oh thank goodness
<Myrtti> there's just some weird indian *shudder* individual that aimed his/her whole intrest to maco
<mneptok> *sigh*
<mneptok> if i'm terminally bored i'll go shoulder-surf woowoo. but probably not.
<Myrtti> I can't help it anymore, all indians I encounter in IRC give me shudders these days
<Myrtti> mneptok: he's long since gone silent, when pleia2 called it off
<mneptok> i like when pleia2 gets annoyed and snippy. it's hot. i wonder if she wants to cyber ...
<pleia2> hahaha :P
<Tm_T> ...
<mneptok> *muah*
<pleia2> that mneptok is such a troublemaker
<mneptok> good thing i'm also a wuss, and within slapping distance of someone you can PM ;)
<Tm_T> ..and all this afte  speaking someome being creepy
<Tm_T> (;)
<trunker> Hi, freenode directed me to this channel
<trunker> I tried to join #ubuntu and it said I was banned
<trunker> but I never got banned
<trunker> hello?
<Myrtti> Flannel: poke?
<nalioth> Flannel: you around?
<trunker> Myrtti, could you help me please?
<nalioth> trunker: we are  :)
<trunker> oh
<trunker> I was banned from some other channels I usually join to for no apparant reason
<trunker> at least I'm getting to know the guys in #freenode :)
<trunker> well, can I get in there, or what's happening?
<Myrtti> well, lessee now
<Myrtti> trunker: you could try now?
<trunker> ok
<trunker> thanks
<trunker> is there a way maybe you guys could not ban the whole ISP when you get a troll in there?
<trunker> it's a pretty big ISP in oz
<Myrtti> remains to be seen
<Myrtti> anything else we can help you with?
<trunker> not until the next random "you are banned" i guess
<trunker> cheers
<Flannel> Er...
<Flannel> Why does he get an +e now that it's apparent he's the same guy?
<Myrtti> is he?
<Myrtti> I'm about to fall asleep with my another eye already shut
<Myrtti> I've got my fingers on the trigger though
<genii-around> Just curious. Are we doing anything special for Talk Like a Pirate Day?
<Flannel> genii-around: avast ye scurvy scoundrel!
<genii-around> Flannel: I take it that means "Yes" ?
<Flannel> genii-around: I will be! but, I'll also sadly be away from computers for the entirety of it
<void_pointer> uh, I went to register a nick and I was banned again
<genii-around> Ah, OK
<void_pointer> It was suggested I register a nick ...
<void_pointer> I was trunker before
<void_pointer> hello?
<Flannel> void_pointer: Give me a sec
<void_pointer> ok
<Flannel> void_pointer: Try that
<void_pointer> ok thanks
<void_pointer> what if you guys made #ubuntu registered nicks only?
<void_pointer> would that help?
<Myrtti> not really
<void_pointer> ok
<void_pointer> well thanks till the next time I guess :)
<pilif12p> What do the floodbots do?
<mneptok> protect against flooding
<pilif12p> How?
<pilif12p> Kick? Ban? Gline?
<mneptok> the bots do not have o: lines
<pilif12p> Oh
 * genii-around sips
<bazhang> blizzerand was the one posting spam yesterday iirc
<mneptok> aaaaaaargh. bruenig.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-19
<LjL> following a near-ban, #ubuntu has been named in a channel where when it gets named trolling follows - enough said
<LjL> back to watchig ncis
<jpds> 00:10:46 < icarus> yadu`: you can also sudo chown -R 667 /etc/
<jpds> Does that sound safe?
<bazhang> whoa
<bazhang> he was also recommending removing entire apt cache
<jpds> Yeah, apt-get clean does that.
<bazhang> <icarus> yadu`: sudo rm -frv /var/apt/cache
<jpds> Wrong.
<jpds>  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bazhang> I suspect formode as well
<jpds> jrib: See above. [fail].
 * jrib sighs
<bazhang> icarus is claiming his little brother was at his computer
<jpds> orly.
<Pici> They're laughing it up in their channel.
 * jussi01_ waves
<ubottu> In ubottu, abcdefg said: windows is better than ubuntu
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> @bansearch valkyrie
<ubottu> Match: *!*@S0106001d7ec03671.cg.shawcable.net by jussi01 in #ubuntu on Aug 13 2009 05:23:15 (ID: 16302)
<valkyrie> Hey..
<valkyrie> Can i discuss..like a probation?
<mneptok> heya
<valkyrie> xD
<mneptok> a what-now?
<valkyrie> uhhm
<valkyrie> well i've been banned for like 3 months nao
<valkyrie> o.o
<valkyrie> wanted to know if i could get like..
<valkyrie> a probation..
<Amaranth> valkyrie: So you're the one that used a bunch of different computers to run bots that overloaded ubottu?
<valkyrie> ...
<valkyrie> No?
<valkyrie> ...
<bazhang> protowox_, hi
<protowox_> pussies m back
<valkyrie> There was 2 people involved
<valkyrie> 2 bots
<protowox_> hi baz
<valkyrie> one controlled by me
<protowox_> lol
<valkyrie> one controlled by the `third party`
<bazhang> this is not the channel you thought protowox_
<Amaranth> valkyrie: I see 3 bots
<valkyrie> Names?
<protowox_> fuck knowzz
<valkyrie> We got
<valkyrie> Fireko
<valkyrie> Uhhm
<protowox_> well ok.fine.
<valkyrie> ..crap forgot the other one
<valkyrie> seven?
<valkyrie> maybe
<valkyrie> uhhm..
<valkyrie> Betsy?
 * valkyrie Has alot of bots .-.
<Amaranth> There was a notbruenig
<valkyrie> Yup
<valkyrie> thats 3rd party's bot
<valkyrie> not my own
<Amaranth> Their goal seemed to be to kill ubottu
<valkyrie> O.o
<protowox_> what tha fucking shiittt
<bazhang> protowox_, watch the language
<Amaranth> valkyrie: Which was yours?
<valkyrie> Our goal at the time was to just troll the ** out of ubuntu
<valkyrie> Fireko
<valkyrie> My hand coded beauty
<mneptok> valkyrie: why would you want to do that?
<Amaranth> 2009-08-13T05:19:44 <notbruenig> !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo EPIC
<Amaranth> 2009-08-13T05:19:44 <ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Amaranth> 2009-08-13T05:19:44 <Fireko> !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo EPIC
<Amaranth> 2009-08-13T05:19:44 <valkyrie> ahahahaha
<Amaranth> </flood>
<protowox_> send me
<Amaranth> looks like you thought it was hilarious to try to kill the bot
<protowox_> address
<valkyrie> Not to kill the bot
<valkyrie> To spam? Hell yes
<valkyrie> at the time.
<valkyrie> Learned my lesson
<valkyrie> And was a stupid idea
<mneptok> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<valkyrie> Bots are a privalige, not a right
<Amaranth> valkyrie: And I see you're in a channel known for trolling
<valkyrie> O.o
<valkyrie> Which?
<valkyrie> Lemme guess
<valkyrie> Arch linux?
<Amaranth> Yes, that's the one
<valkyrie> I run arch man
 * valkyrie Runs Arch and Slackware atm 
<Amaranth> I think you'll have to talk to the person who banned on about this one, I do not think it should be removed
 * mneptok agrees
 * valkyrie Nods slowly
<bazhang> dont see how the trolling part has changed tbh
<Amaranth> But it was a little over a month ago, not 3 months ago
<valkyrie> Can i know who banned me?
<valkyrie> i dont even know
<mneptok> jussi01
 * valkyrie Shoulda been smarter at the time and routed his IP
<valkyrie> But again
<valkyrie> i shouldent have done it period
<Amaranth> Uh...
<bazhang> what..
<valkyrie> Thanks
<valkyrie> Running through a proxy
<valkyrie> Or multiple.
<Amaranth> Right, people from that channel seem to love doing that
<valkyrie> From Arch linux?
<valkyrie> God man, you make us seem like bad people, Arch linux is just a distro, not horrible human beings =P
<mneptok> garbage in, garbage out.
<Amaranth> That channel seems to have almost no relation to the distro
<valkyrie> #archlinux has nothing but the distro
<Amaranth> Not that one, the other one
<valkyrie> #Archlinux-offtopic
<valkyrie> diff story
<valkyrie> xD
<mneptok> !enter
<valkyrie> Ya i know, its a bad habit
<valkyrie> Is the person who banned me on at this time? i would like a word
<Amaranth> Doesn't look like it
<mneptok> no.
<valkyrie> Darn, ok, i'll be back later i guess, can you inform him\her i wanted to talk to him\her?
<valkyrie> xD
<bazhang> he'll know
 * valkyrie Nods
<valkyrie> Thanks
<valkyrie>  /wc
<bazhang> NoorulIslaam, how may we assist you
<NoorulIslaam> oh uh
<NoorulIslaam> essy came to #defocus and told everyone to join this channel
<NoorulIslaam> and i responded
<NoorulIslaam> :P
<bazhang> ?
 * NoorulIslaam looks at essy
<essy> bazhang, that's not correct. I missed a / when joining the channel
<NoorulIslaam> ah
<NoorulIslaam> that explains a lot
<NoorulIslaam> :P
<NoorulIslaam> k bye
<bazhang> essy, of course I knew that :)
<essy> I'm prepping for my normal server to be offline for a bit - sorry for the confusion
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> my ? was for noorulislam's *extremely* unlikely explanation :)
<SportChick> well he is a bit of a troll ;)
<SportChick> anyway, sorry for the disruption
<leo_rockway> I don't know if this is the right place, but I'd like to leave a complain on m4v, op in #ubuntu-es
<leo_rockway> he's banning people without reasons
<leo_rockway> it's not the first time he does it either
<mneptok> leo_rockway: AFAIK, #ubuntu-es is not a channel the ops team monitors
<leo_rockway> ok mneptok, thank you
<leo_rockway> I also talked about this in #ubuntu-irc is that the right place?
<mneptok> perfecto
<leo_rockway> thanks :)
<mneptok> de nada
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Madpilot> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Madpilot> ubottu, raptors is <reply>Not as big as you thought they were. But just as dangerous. "... clever girl..."
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Madpilot
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Allah)
<Amaranth> obviously trolling
<Madpilot> ya
<Madpilot> enough rope, I think
<Madpilot> want to ban forward him to #debian, or would that be cruel to #debian?
<Amaranth> cruel to debian
<Gary> very cruel :p
<Amaranth> special.ubuntu.3.wget?
<Amaranth> wtf
<Gary> I want whatever he has been smoking
<Madpilot> he probably smoked all of it, none left to share
<Amaranth> Gary: Ask the guy in Ubuntu who bought his mic from a crack dealer
<Amaranth> err, #ubuntu
<Gary> hehe
<Gary> pm'ing runge
<Myrtti> looks like the pattern is ident ircd
<Myrtti> or something
<Gary> allah was just a
<Myrtti> ok, here is another one
<Madpilot> StapleAttack has been borderline-trolling for a while
<Madpilot> the new nick is not an improvement
<Myrtti> I've got him on my aim
<Myrtti> then again, I should go eat breakfast so I can take my antibiotics and go shower my wounds
<Gary> they seem to be playing in #debian
<bazhang> 'google clownsex' ? did he really say that?
<Myrtti> does someone have him on pm or something to tell him to change nick
<Madpilot> dare I say that #debian is welcome to them?
<Myrtti> what on earth are they talking on #ubuntu now
<Myrtti> making /dev 20gig?
<Myrtti> WTF
<Madpilot> no idea
<Madpilot> someone really likes their enter key, tho
<Myrtti> E_MAKENOSENSE
<Myrtti> ok, I see a rapid decline
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> 'thought I was in club'
<Myrtti> *cringe*
<Madpilot> many bong-smoking trolls this morning. fun.
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> nice real name on yocrap
<Myrtti> SpacePigeon [n=wolter@ip131-23-15-186.ct.co.cr] has quit ["he  went to bang your mom"]
<Myrtti> thank you for that  k-line
<Gary> np
<Myrtti> anyone have objections if I kick yocrap out
<bazhang> none
<Myrtti> or even ban/banforward him here?
<bazhang> better yet
<Myrtti> last attempt
<bazhang> <bulL> yocrap is now buLl
<Myrtti> ok, brekkie and showertime
<Mamarok> right, he just starts trolling in #kde now
<Madpilot> we're running an export trade in bong-smoking trolls from #ubuntu...
<bazhang> hehe
<Mamarok> looks like
<Madpilot> you're welcome to them :)
<Mamarok> not for very long
<DrDerek> was I banned forever?
<elky> what were you banned for?
<elky> 16 days is hardly forever and certainly logical when you consider that we ban on an incremental duration basis.
<elky> topyli, got comments?
<DrDerek> aight
<Myrtti> humdidum
<Myrtti> hold on
<Myrtti> he was banned 16 days ago?
<Myrtti> I remember him discussing CPS "abducting" kids just few days ago
<elky> i'm going by what the bantracker tells me, but it's entirely possible that coincides with some of the downtime
<elky> ok, he's been ban-evading with a different nick?
<Myrtti> I think so
<elky> on, say the 17th. and tonyyarusso booted him.
<Myrtti> yeah, sounds about right
<Myrtti> snuxoll might remember the discussion too
<Myrtti> my backlog doesn't go that far
<elky> he knows the rules on ban evasion more than anyone.
<elky> ah, no, the nick wasn't the ban-evasion bit. it was the obnoxious bit, though.
<Myrtti> !away > happyaron|afk
<Myrtti> *DINGDONGDINGDONG* sugar rush warning
<elky> topyli, are you meaning to discuss derek here, rather than -ot?
<topyli> oh darn
<topyli> of course :+
<elky> topyli, i dunno if it's your ban. i didn't feel like going through the ban list right now. I suspect not, but the bantracker doesn't seem to be listing removes any more.
<topyli> hrm
<topyli> well according to my backlog he was not eager to discuss it. maybe he wanted to just check if he's banned forever because his conduct will not change
<Myrtti> hrm
<Myrtti> the !hi factoid should be revised for -ot
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<elky> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
 * Myrtti waits
<elky> for?
<Myrtti> for zilleplus to join and tell his opinion that having a bot in #ubuntu is stupid
<Myrtti> because people with simple common questions can just google it
<elky> heh
<ubottu> In ubottu, popey said: ubottu: lucid is <reply> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, Due April 2010.
 * elky blinks
<elky> you kid.
<elky> surely, you kid.
<Seeker`> O.o
<Seeker`> 'parently not
<elky> i am very much resisting the temptation to say something.
<elky> but i'll refrain, and mope that it was not lucky llama
<Seeker`> here's a llama, theres a llama and another little llama
<elky> exactly! now wouldn't that have made a great release day song!
<elky> but now we don't get to :(
<elky> my plans are ruined. RUINED!
<Seeker`> :(
<ubottu> In ubottu, emma said: !this factoid is referring to hardy --- !awn --  Should it be updated?
<Myrtti> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe in Hardy.
<Myrtti> !awn =~ /in Hardy/from Hardy on/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> someone with better grammar please fix
<ubottu> In ubottu, emma said: !that is nice, thanks for updating !awn :)
<Myrtti> I must be sick with something, I keep thinking the factoid sounds ... inappropriate
<elky> !awn =~ /on/onwards/
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<elky> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigationwards bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy on.
<elky> that failed...
<Myrtti> uhoh
<elky> !awn =~ /hardy on/hardy onwards/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<elky> !awn =~ /Hardy on/Hardy onwards/
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<Myrtti> !awn =~ /navigationwards/navigation/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy onwards.
<elky> Myrtti, better? :)
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> *shudder*
<elky> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<elky> !awn =~ /Hardy/Hardy (8.04)/
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<Myrtti> I thought it still *is* the eighth release, or has that changed?
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Myrtti> </nitpick>
<elky> i'm just putting more stuff between hard and on :-/
<Myrtti> now you said it!
 * Myrtti hides
<Myrtti> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<Myrtti> but yeah, it's perfect now
<Myrtti> I don't see an email about lucid lynx on the devel-announce ml
<ubottu> In ubottu, emma said: !onwards is a better word than 'on'. Good call. ;)
<Pici> ...
<ubottu> In ubottu, deena said: this is my vga card details
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> for christs sake
<Myrtti> what was the irssi option to make the channel sync better
<Myrtti> help?
<Myrtti> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<tomaw> Myrtti: why don't you just ban the host?
<tomaw> he'll only keep reconnecting with a different ident
<Myrtti> tomaw: because my irssi is flaking seriously out
<nalioth> pity
<tomaw> ah
<tomaw> /set ban_type is probably where it's tripping up :)
<Myrtti> no, it's tripping on the setting about the channel sync or something
<Myrtti> "you need to be an operator to do that"
<Myrtti> or then chanserv is lagging
<mneptok> Myrtti: irssi has problems with /kickban when the channel has a large number of members. i have never used it successfully. so i craft all bans by hand.
<Myrtti> channel_max_who_sync = 2000
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> should be enough
<tomaw> lowering it might be better to disable sync for large channels
<Myrtti> hrm
<Myrtti> historically it has worked though
<Myrtti> tomaw: suggestions on a good value
<tomaw> I have mine set to 1000 but that's probably default
<tomaw> I haven't had a problem with it though
<tomaw> what exactly was your irssi doing?
<Myrtti> it's running on aliases
<tomaw> ah, an op, ban, deop alias?
<Myrtti> yup
<tomaw> does it have a wait in between the op and ban commands?
<nalioth> is it allowing you to even op up?
<Myrtti> wait 50
<tomaw> that's not enough
<tomaw> make it 2000 and it will be much more reliable
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> what was I doing again
<Myrtti> oh yes
<tomaw> :)
<Myrtti> !pm > dhillon-v10
 * Myrtti does the unorthodox and sed replaces the config file
<mneptok> Myrtti: that will be overwritten when you /quit irssi
<gord> unless you /reload and /save
<mneptok> *nod*
<Myrtti> mneptok: I've used irssi quite a long time and do know my way around it ;-)
<Myrtti> in fact, irssi was the first linux app I remember using
<Myrtti> s/was/is/
<Myrtti> (apart from perhaps pine)
<Tm_T> irssi+screen as first linux apps
<Tm_T> but I'm still bit "fresh", first own pc with net connection in early 2004 (:
<Tm_T> or so
<Tm_T> that reminds me... /save
<topyli> pine was my first app altogether, on the university terminals
<topyli> not linux there then though
<Tm_T> heh
 * jpds goes to have pizza with MenZa.
<jussi01_> All quiet on the western front?
<Myrtti> apart from a bot attempt
<jussi01_> Great:)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-20
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<bazhang> tobe, how may we assist you
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Ben64 said: !10.04 is Lucid Lynx
<Tm_T> from where this lucid lynx is coming for?
<elky> mark's mouth at atlanta linux fest, iirc
<Tm_T> ...and that could have been just speculation, not official?
<elky> wait for the ML post if you want, but i'm pretty sure it's confirmed. i'm waiting for the ML post so i have something other than a mass of twitter RTs to post to.
<Tm_T> elky: ye, I assume it stays but without ML announcement I consider it speculation (not official yet)
<Myrtti> I think the hello message the floodbots give on -proxy-users should be changed a bit
<Myrtti> some people that join the channel seem to have very limited understanding how to join a channel
<elky> Myrtti, suggestions? :)
<Tm_T> that lynx really is getting pushed on everywhere without any source given, I hate it
<Amaranth> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010
<Amaranth> hehe
<Tm_T> why its there already?
<Amaranth> I added it based on http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzU0NQ
<Tm_T> Amaranth: we really really should wait an announcement
<Amaranth> Tm_T: If the announcement says otherwise (unlikely) we can just !forget it
<Tm_T> Amaranth: so we should all different rumours add and remove if they are false afterwards?
<Amaranth> It's not a rumor
<Tm_T> Amaranth: where's this announcement then?
<Amaranth> We've got a bunch of people who where there to see him say it all saying the same thing
<topyli> the phoronix article does make me thing [citation needed]
<topyli> think, even
<Tm_T> Amaranth: still, it's not official source
<Tm_T> so, it's rumour
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<bazhang> there is a canonical link as well
<Tm_T> but no announcement?
<bazhang> at Atlanta Linux Fest, and confirmed by a Canonical representative in an Ubuntuforums thread
<Tm_T> still no announcement
<Tm_T> forums are not official source in these things
<bazhang> Canonical links would seem to be though
<Mamarok> bazhang: without an announcement to the dev list by either Mark or mdz or Jono I don't believe it
<Mamarok> cause Mark says sometimes things joking..." I might as well call it..."
<Tm_T> bazhang: I fail to find this link, can you paste it for me please? (this pda sucks)
<bazhang> http://gdgt.com/canonical/ubuntu/10-04
<Tm_T> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> Tm_T, mon plaisir :)
<Myrtti> I'm still not seeing a reputable sourced
<Myrtti> -d
<Tm_T> same here
<Mamarok> Myrtti: as I said, a mail by either Mark or Jono or mdz to the dev list, else I don't believe it
<Myrtti> yup
<Tm_T> and it's not official until it's announced
<Amaranth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7974664&postcount=5
<Tm_T> Amaranth: and?
<Myrtti> Amaranth: so it's confirming a hearsay
<Myrtti> "a canonical representative"
<Myrtti> not very assuring
<Tm_T> regular rumour, only 3rd party sources
<Myrtti> it's a message of a forum member who is "ALF staff" who has heard it from "a canonical representative"
<topyli> never mind whether or not it works, we can't fail the name announcement! :)
<Mamarok> Amaranth: the only valid announcement is on the devel mailing list, everything else is speculation
<Amaranth> Whatever, I don't even care
<Myrtti> the times I've been mistaken for a canonical representative...
<Amaranth> Do what you want
<Tm_T> and still, without announcement it's unofficial (:)
<Amaranth> !forget lucid
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Amaranth
<Tm_T> topyli: name is everything !1 (:)
<Tm_T> Amaranth: sorry for pushing this, I just hate unofficial being claimed official
 * Amaranth goes to do useful things
<Tm_T> Amaranth: we all should
<Myrtti> Guest12217 must be a troll or a blind person
<Tm_T> in #u?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> "I have a problem with pidgin"
<Myrtti> "where is accounts"
<Myrtti> [12:18] < Guest12217> what protocol should i use??///
<Myrtti> *GNARRRGLLLGLGLG*
<Mamarok> sh, not so loud, my ears...
<topyli> Myrtti: say "jabber"
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<eboyjr> For !screencasts there is a period after the link so in gnome-terminal, it opens the wrong page.
<eboyjr> <extremely minor issue> :P
<gord> functionality vs proper grammar vs lazyness, tough call
<IdleOne> is there anything that can be done about users spamming the following link http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html it auto joins you to a "fan" list of the user
<IdleOne> doesn't seem harmful but still.....
<Tm_T> where does this happen?
<IdleOne> in #ubuntu I have seen it twice already
<IdleOne> user joins/spams/leaves
<IdleOne> well I'm out. thanks for any help in advance
<Tm_T> hmm, has this one person in -women have ever talked about ubuntu yet?
<pleia2> no, wildnfree is having a word with him
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no hostname is <reply> To temporarily change your hostname, use « hostname <name> » - To do it permanently, go to System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab. (Alternatively, change the contents of the files "/etc/hostname" and "/etc/hosts" - WARNING! BOTH files must be modified: changing only one will cause trouble)
<topyli> ummm. there is on system -> administration -> networking
<topyli> s/on/no
<gord> system -> administration -> network tools
<topyli> gord: there is no "general" tab where you cuold change your hostname
<topyli> there used to be a "networking" admin tool that the factoid talks about, but not in the recent releases
<gord> if we are dealing with info for multiple releases, it should really just link to a wiki page with more information or something
<topyli> well they should be applicable to the current release and the current lts
<topyli> i don't know if the factoid is true for hardy, iirc it isn't
<gord> i don't have any hardy machines around to test :(
 * genii-around sips
<Myrtti> kids...
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you are stealing my line
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher called the ops in #ubuntu (abcdefg)
<ubottu> lstarnes called the ops in #ubuntu (IRC-Monitor-363)
<ubottu> jonaskoelker called the ops in #ubuntu (CoolPrice)
<Myrtti> jonaskoelker: hi
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Myrtti asked for someone spammed by CoolPrice
<jonaskoelker> oh
<jonaskoelker> hi :)
<Myrtti> could you tell what happened
<jonaskoelker> He pm'ed me with something like "Welcome to channel CoolPrice" and a link.  Didn't look thoroughly, my spam sense triggered and I closed it
<Myrtti> the logs show nothing visible on the channel
<jonaskoelker> I'll bring up my log, two secs
<jonaskoelker> "22:48 <Coolprice> Welcome In Channel #Coolprice, And Welcome In Site Web Www.Coolprice.eb2a.Com"
<jonaskoelker> I say that warrants some kind of LARTing ;-)
<Myrtti> ok, thanks for that
<Myrtti> we got three other reports so I'll be banning per that evidence
<jonaskoelker> Cool.  Anything else I can do for your?
<jonaskoelker> s/r?/?/
<jonaskoelker> ... or will that be all?
<Myrtti> sorry, got sidetracked
<Myrtti> yeah, that would be all
<jonaskoelker> np.  Glad I could help :)
<Myrtti> ADSL connection with identd running on it
<Myrtti> wow
<nalioth> the coolprice thing is being sorted atm
<Myrtti> with a choochoo?
<LjL> #debian [00:22:04] <dhaivat> here comes my bot, better watch out people [00:22:11] <dhaivat> here comes my awesome spam bot [00:22:21] *** mavhk is now known as mavhc. [00:22:31] <dhaivat> crud, he's slow [00:22:44] <dhaivat> wait, why isn't he here yet? [00:22:51] <dhaivat> crud, gotta check the code again [00:22:52] <LjL> you probably fail. [00:22:56] <dhaivat> oops, he's on #ubuntu [00:23:15] <dhaivat> well, sucks for the ubuntu channel then
<jpds> Not as far as I can see.
<Flannel> Nope
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-20
<maco> <xbonesx> anyone fancy the flashfxp program and would like to have it installed let me know?  <--- what?
<IdleOne> sounds illegal
<IdleOne> http://www.flashfxp.com/ windows ftp app. not free
<maco> ok so my "wtf" detector works!
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> pretty good at that
<IdleOne> umitius aka cityscape
<i0nic> can someone give me access to #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> The kernel exploit was on Friday.
<ikonia> yup, updates pushed out already
<FusionX> i want the ubuntulog bot to join my channel ( #Fusion ) at network ( irc.adelais.net ) Is it possible?
<jpds> No.
<FusionX> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#LogBots ?
<jpds> Those are intended for Ubuntu channels only.
<FusionX> oh ok
<knome> source codes for various log bots are readily available
<FusionX> can u link me the page for the source code?
<knome> i don't know where/if the ubuntulog source code is available
<jpds> ubuntulog is irssi.
<knome> jpds, mm-hmm...
<knome> FusionX, http://irssi.org/
<jpds> The HTML code generation thingy is http://mg.pov.lt/irclog2html/
<FusionX> ok, thanks guys
<Pici> 'colonical'
<IdleOne> clearly Ubuntu is to blame because he didn't backup his files
<Kottizen> Hi, who owns the floodbots?
<Pici> Kottizen: LjL is the primary developer.
<Kottizen> Thanks.
<Pici> IdleOne: ...
<ubottu> robinetd called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (IdleOne is harrassing me again, and using profanity.)
<IdleOne> tired of his bullshit
<Pici> IdleOne: I don't care.  Walk away if you can't control yourself.
<IdleOne> I can control myself. I am tired of being accused of harassing him
<IdleOne> if he feels I have been harassing him then he can email the IRCC and complain
<Pici> Then so be it.  That doesn't mean that you need to harras him back.
<topyli> IdleOne, i agree he's annoying, but you need to calm down
<IdleOne> agreed
<IdleOne> I apologize to you guys for losing my temper
<topyli> no worries, take a break from -ot if you feel like it
<IdleOne> I don't need a break from -ot, -ot needs to remove him
<IdleOne> all he does is stir the pot
<topyli> i do agree
<topyli> i guess he's one of the clever ones who manage to walk the line for a long time
<IdleOne> I haven't looked but I bet he is in defocus right now claiming how an op is harassing him
<Pici> Its hard to get rid of someone just because you don't like him.  Actually, its harder, because its often difficult to figure out if its your own bias that wants them gone or their actual behavior.
<marienz> he isn't
<marienz> (in defocus...)
<Pici> At least for me.
<IdleOne> Pici: it isn't just me and it has nothingto do with me not liking him. he is a disturbance to the channel.
<IdleOne> marienz: must have been kicked out again
<IdleOne> topyli: no need to get him to stop. My lack of self control was my own fault.
<Pici> IdleOne: just mash your head on your keyboard when you get angry.. thats what I do.
<IdleOne> I only have this one keyboard but I may go out and buy a few more.
<topyli> Pici, oh! great tip :)
<Pici> Actually my coworkers must think I'm crazy because sometimes I make *augh!* noises at my desk here.
<marienz> that's not normal?
<Pici> I don't have tourrets.
<IdleOne> Did you make that noise when i set off your highlights?
<maco> because you're not a castle?
<IdleOne> hahaha
<Pici> maco: :P
<IdleOne> Pici: is not a castle!
<marienz> teehee
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (foolishoper appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (faggopensores appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (geighnigguhz appears to be abusive - 6)
<Pici> +r'ed
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, haytham-med said: !ubottu is a nice guy :-D
<Pici> Not sure if we'll need a factoid for it yet, but pitti has a ppa for postgres9 if anyone asks.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (gggrrrrr appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> Flare183 called the ops in #ubuntu (gggrrrrr)
<Bacta> op me :)
<IdleOne> Bacta: Can I help you with something?
<Bacta> No
<IdleOne> Alright then, please part the channel as there is a no idle rule here
<Bacta> But you're clearly idling too
<Bacta> If we both part that would be cool
<IdleOne> Bacta: This isn't a channel for you to come into when you are bored and don't know where else to go trolling. Please part.
<Tm_T> I would have waited him to part himself in a few minutes after left alone (:
<IdleOne> Tm_T: was right :)
<IdleOne> I guess I still have a lot to learn
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-21
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (tuxisgay appears to be abusive - 6)
<charlie-tca> tuxisgay seems derogatory as a nick. Unless the persons name really is "tux"
<ubottu> well_laid_lawn called the ops in #ubuntu (antimayate)
<ubottu> well_laid_lawn called the ops in #ubuntu (antimayate)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> vish: hi, welcome
<vish> hi..
<vish> !tags-#ubuntu-bugs
<vish> hmm , how do i mention it :)
<vish> right now , for !tags >  We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags for common usage.
<vish> thats in #ubuntu-bugs , not sure if it is for everywhere..
<vish> the link needs an update
<Tm_T> !tags
<ubottu> We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags for common usage.
<vish> the link is now >  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<vish> oh its for all channels..
 * vish tries again
<Tm_T> !tags is <sed> /BugSquad/Bugs/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> vish: good now?
<vish> yupp, thanks..
 * vish leaves
<Tm_T> you're welcome (:)
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !forget lfs
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (nmsi192 appears to be abusive - 6)
<Pici> Argh. I put information about Maverick in #ubuntu+1 in the topic and all of a sudden people are asking more Maverick questions in #ubuntu than they were before.
<jrib> Pici: I'm not sure what would surprise me more: that that didn't help people get to the right place for maverick questions or that people actually read the topic
<ubottu> In ubottu, MichealH said: !join is Please dont activate one of my factoids or type the channelname into the channel because it will disrupt the channel. On most clients you can just type /join #channel and you will join it, Thanks!
<Pici> o.O
<IdleOne> How is that helpful?
<knome> people are abusing the !lang factoids
<knome> join, type !lang every time
<IdleOne> ahh I see
<knome> the text probably needs tweaking, but +1 for the factoid itself
<IdleOne> I would suggest perhaps a factoid about how to add a channel to autojoin
<IdleOne> or a link to a wiki that explains
<knome> that would work as well, but for people who only sporadically use u channels, or use the freenode chat, that does not just completely work
<IdleOne> true
<IdleOne> Well if the same user is doing it 10 times a day I can see how it would be annoying
<IdleOne> if it is sporadic... :)
<knome> well, there are a few users in #xubuntu doing that
<knome> or was, until the got noticed about it enough times
<knome> so, should i ask the poster to work on the factoid and ask about something specific from him?
<knome> (he's from #xubuntu)
<knome> can also ask him to join here, if you want
<IdleOne> I am really not sure that factoid is needed.
<IdleOne> but as it was submitted, it is not very clear.
<knome> as i said, i'm +1 for the factoid :)
<knome> it's not that it's totally useless and not that the factoid DB would fill up and no more factoids could get in ;)
<IdleOne> agreed, well it isn't up to me to decide what factoids get accepted.
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: autojoin is For help on how to auto join channels when connecting to freenode. Please see your clients documentation. Xchat http://xchat.org/faq/ irssi or ask in #xchat , irssi http://www.irssi.org/documentation/faq or ask in #irssi , for a list of Ubuntu IRC channels please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<IdleOne> oops
<knome> heh
<IdleOne> that needs some fixing
<knome> mm-hmm
<knome> agreed
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: autojoin is For help on how to auto join channels when connecting to freenode. Please see your clients documentation. Xchat http://xchat.org/faq/ or ask in #xchat , irssi http://www.irssi.org/documentation/faq or ask in #irssi , for a list of Ubuntu IRC channels please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<knome> and needs something about web clients
<IdleOne> feel free to edit it knome :)
<knome> will do that when not any alcohol in blood
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> good idea
<knome> always
<jpds> OK.
<jpds> blueyed is acting weird in #launchad
<jpds> #launchpad*
<jpds> Or lunchpad, hmm.
<ubottu> In ubottu, MichealH said: !no patience is Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or  http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<MichealH> Sorry about that
<MichealH> I was going to like to the ubuntu manual in !patience ?
<MichealH> *link
<MichealH> Is that a good Idea?
<IdleOne> there is already a !manual factoid
<MichealH> *Ahh Okay
<MichealH> But we could add "You also could look at the Ubuntu Manual - www.ubuntu-manual.org
<MichealH> To the end?
<IdleOne>  I suppose so.
<knome> or "try searching url, url, url or !manual
<MichealH> Can I send an idea of what I think should be added?
<IdleOne> of course
<IdleOne> all ideas are always welcome
<MichealH> !no patience is Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com , http://ubuntuforums.org , http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com or look at the !manual factoid.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MichealH said: !no patience is Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com , http://ubuntuforums.org , http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com or look at the !manual factoid.
<MichealH> I added commas insated of "url or url or url"
<MichealH> What do you think?
<IdleOne> The manual factoid is usually given to users who clearly demonstrate a lack of even the basic functions/commands
<IdleOne> but one of the Powers that be will make a decision
<MichealH> If its a easy question like "How do I mount a partition" and they keep going the !manual section will come in handy
<IdleOne> that is why there is a factoid for almost everything. !mount for example. We can't always point a user to the manual.
<MichealH> Well, that
<MichealH> I understand what you are saying
<jussi> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<jussi> the reason its or iirc, is because some cients suck at parsing url's with commas
<jussi> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchang
<jussi> hrrr
<jussi> hrm. but still, not really liking the manual in there right now
<IdleOne> well the "or" doesn't have to be changed but the question I am asking myself is !manual really an appropriate link to give to a user who is being not so patient.
<jussi> IdleOne: exactly my pint
<jussi> point even
<MichealH> IdleOne: Its a good point
<IdleOne> besides we have a !manual so I would lean towards not adding it
<MichealH> But is any link Okay for a user who is inpatient?
<jussi> I think we leave it for now
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> Thanks
<IdleOne> MichealH: yes, !patience is
<IdleOne> jussi: where do I refer a user who would like to be an op ?
<IdleOne> in an a ubuntu channel
<IdleOne> found it.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-22
<maco> @mark #ubuntu Gnea warned about attitude & namecalling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> airpcap for surveying? its a wep and wpa cracking tool
<IdleOne> don't know it
<persia> surveying the local wireless network environment :)
<bazhang> http://www.cacetech.com/products/airpcap.html
<persia> Note the breadcrumbs at http://www.wifigear.co.uk/airpcap-ex
<bazhang> now PM'ed me saying he's doing it for capture and "research"
<persia> Not unusual.  How the research is used becomes interesting.
<IdleOne> well it works with wireshark and wireshark is in the repos
<persia> E.g. It's different to prepare a geographic map overlay colored by density of hotspots than to break into your neighbour's traffic.
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> like the guy who wanted help with weplab
<IdleOne> that st__ person has a habit of being a jerk
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, axisys said: !dos2unix is in tofrodos pkg. sudo apt-get install tofrodos; sudo ln -s /usr/bin/fromdos /usr/bin/dos2unix
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !videoedit is For a list of some of the video editors available, please visit http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<rww> Hola. sprung in #ubuntu-offtopic is being problematic, might want to keep an eye on him if y'all aren't already.
<gord> topyli, you got a handle on #u-o? i have zero time for watching this morning
<topyli> not really, mobile
<ikonia> Aqaz: hello ?
<Aqaz> Oh! Sorry
<Pici> nillacake is odd, and seems to be hitting a lot of our channels with his... whatever hes talking about.
<IdleOne> sounds like that one dude bryan_rsomesuch_or_other
<IdleOne> Aqaz: How can I help you?
<guntbert> Hi
<Pici> HI
<guntbert> factoid oddity: why is css	<alias> dvd
<Pici> Whats up?
<guntbert> ? :-)
<Pici> DeCSS is the dvd decryption thing
<guntbert> ah I see - I was looking for cascading style sheets -- nvm then
<Pici> Thats not really something that would be in the scope of #ubuntu anyway.
<Pici> CSS that is.
<guntbert> ack, I tried to ask ubottu and was rather surprised by her answer
<guntbert> have a nice time :)
<Pici> cyas
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !unregged is <reply> If you get sent to #ubuntu-unregged even though you are registered (if you aren
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !unregged is whoops, hit enter ;(
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !unregged is <reply> If you are sent to #ubuntu-unregged even though you are registered (if you aren't, see !register), it may be because your client tries to join #ubuntu very quickly just after you !identify - or because you don't identify at all. Try adding a delay if possible.
<ubottu> robinetd called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (greasly needs help)
<nhandler> !unregged is <reply> If you are sent to #ubuntu-unregged even though you are registered (if you aren't, see !register), it may be because your client tries to /join #ubuntu very quickly after you !identify or because you don't identify at all. Try adding a delay if possible ot set your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, nhandler
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-23
<IdleOne> nhandler: s/if possible ot/if possible or
<nhandler> ubottu: unregged is <sed> /if possible ot/if possible or/
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
<nhandler> Thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> np
<thune3> i like the #unregged bot question, i hope it is working. For some reason, i always get the same question. I don't know if this is by design or a potential hole. I just wanted to point it out.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dublisk appears to be abusive - 4)
<Jordan_U> st__ in #ubuntu is being disrespectfull and is refusing to go to #ubuntu+1 for maverick support.
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> I'm sorting it
<Jordan_U> Thanks.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu dongs bad attitude but very abussive in pm "fuck you nigga" etc hence the ban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> |_ocke is in -women
<elky> This doesn't make me at all comfortable.
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> probably "drunk" again
<elky> Allegedly not yet.
<ikonia> he never is when he's an issue
<elky> <|_ocke> i've got booze to drink and minecraft to mine
<ikonia> don't cut him any slack, he joins channels to shock and be a pest, hes had enough warning
<ikonia> maedox: hi
<maedox> ikonia, hello.
<ikonia> how can #ubuntu-ops help you today
<maedox> I'm just looking around :)
<maedox> Was interested in seeing who the ops are.
<ikonia> well "hi", this isnt all the ops, but this is where you can come if you have a problem or something to discuss with the operators. That said this channel also has a no-idle policy, so unless you need some thing, or have something to discuss we ask that you not idle, so that we can see who needs help
<maedox> Ah, ok. No worries, I'll be in #ubuntu. See you.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ibrahim-kasem said: !no, hate is important this days.
<persia> !extras
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<persia> Anyone happen to know how that was set?  Any way to indicate that Ubuntu Developers can't support "extras", so won't be doing so?
 * gnomefreak getting a bad feeling about Guest
<jpds> gnomefreak: So, why did you invite them to your house?
<gnomefreak> :)
<jussi> persia: come again?
<persia> jussi, I'm curious if !extras is an alias or it's own factoid.  Also, from what I can tell, Ubuntu Developers won't be able to do anything with the apps on extras.ubuntu.com, making them unsupportable.
<jussi> !-extras
<ubottu> extras is <alias> repos - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 19:32:42
<jussi> persia: see above
<persia> Ah, Thanks!  Now I know how to get information as well.
<persia> I'll check with some of the extras.ubuntu.com people, and see if we can reach agreement on a new text.
<jussi> persia: sounds fine. it can be easily transformed into its own factoid also
<gnomefreak> what does meta bot use to determine what comments/qestions are posted?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: ljl is prolly the best one to answer
<persia> Ones that it thinks haven't been responded to, I believe.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (madrid)
<ubottu> cmpsalvestrini called the ops in #ubuntu (pereira)
<ubottu> cmpsalvestrini called the ops in #ubuntu (madrid)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from madrid)
<bazhang> Aqaz, hi
<bazhang> Aqaz, this is servertech?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I'm with PDA so if you can p
<gnomefreak> ?
<Tm_T> please watch them (:
<gnomefreak> its way too early for me it seems
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: i will when i get back from smaoke
<Tm_T> thanks
<bazhang> ah its qwert
<Aqaz> I'm sorry but whensoever I open IRC, many channels are getting connected. You must have notices me parting from this channel as well. I'm aware I shouldn't be logging in unless any ops related questions. How can I resolve it?
<persia> Aqaz, Which client?
<Aqaz> gnome- chat. All the new channels which I've accessed once are adding everyday..
<gnomefreak> a
<Aqaz> xchat-gnome
<bazhang> Aqaz, this is qwert, etc. right?
 * persia doesn't know how to fix that client, but suggests seeking client-specific support (perhaps in #ubuntu-irc or #ubuntu)
<Aqaz> bazhang: Its Azaq. qwert uses this as well at times, but on other pc . He was mentioning about you earlier. Why?
<bazhang> Aqaz, ok then. no reason.
<Aqaz> I would be parting again. I'm sorry again. I would ask for solutions on the suggested channel
<bazhang> sock-puppetry in -irc
<persia> Indeed.  Sorry about that.
<bazhang> nothing to do with you; this guy also went by mac0-motu and other creepy stuff
<Aqaz> Unable to find the solution
<bazhang> Aqaz, for what
<Aqaz> bazhang: Aye, didn't I say ?
<bazhang> Aqaz, something in this channel?
<Aqaz> bazhang: Yes
<bazhang> Aqaz, then try a support channel, please.
<Aqaz> bazhang: Like?
<bazhang> #xchat-gnome
<Aqaz> bazhang: no reply on that
<jpds> Aqaz: Patience.
<bazhang> or check the links I posted in #freenode
<Aqaz> No problem
<Aqaz> bazhang: okay
<Aqaz> Please suggest me documentation for linux terminal commands
<Pici> Aqaz: This is not a support channel.
<Pici> This is #ubuntu-ops
<Aqaz> Argg Again
<Pici> Yes?
<Pici> Are they banforwarded here? I can't seem to find a match
<bazhang> nope
<bazhang> odd them all joining though
<persia> Could be some odd proxy at a net cafe or similar?
<bazhang> qwert, was there something you needed help with?
<Pici> Aqaz_: ?
<jpds> He's multiplying.
<bazhang> seems to have me on ignore
<Pici> qwert, was there something you needed help with?
<bazhang> qwert_, was there something you needed help with?
<Pici> qwert_: Hi.
<qwert_> Oh!
<Pici> yes.
<Pici> hi
<qwert_> This channel was hidden
<qwert_> in my irc
<qwert_> Which I found by /join #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> If you have nothing to discuss with us, could you please depart the channel?
<qwert_> I cannot see hoe to part from this
<Pici> /part
<qwert_> I mean other channels are displayed but this is not
<Pici> Just type /part
<Pici> Lets see if that works.
<bazhang> what the heck
<jpds> bazhang: Keep calm.
<bazhang> jpds, ok
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> what is going on with all these mtnl.net.in guys joining here ?
<jrib> ikonia: this is a good question
<Tm_T> I think aqaz might have banforward here
<Pici> no
<ikonia> none of them have
<ikonia> they all just keep joining
<ikonia> next time he joins or any of them do, I'm asking
<ikonia> 19:36 -!- Azaq is now known as Qwert
<ikonia> that's interesting
<ikonia> they are the same guy
<ikonia> I didn't know that
<ikonia>  Lavanya is now known as Azaq
<ikonia> is all the same guy
<Pici> ikonia: I spoke with qwert earlier today, he said that his client somehow hid that he was in this channel.
 * Pici shrugs
<ikonia> I saw that too, but all the other nicks which in the past have pretended to be or suggested they where different people
<ubottu> aeon-ltd called the ops in #ubuntu (hall1352)
<ikonia> done
<ikonia> another idiot stating things like mint / debian is "lighter" than ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1311 users, 27 overflows, 1338 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1311 users, 27 overflows, 1338 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1311 users, 24 overflows, 1335 limit))
<Pici> oh hey, that was a mass join
<Pici> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> Check out #ubuntu-unregged
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1307 users, 30 overflows, 1337 limit))
<tomaw> meh
<Tm_T> leet limit
<tomaw> might be worth restarting that bot
<tomaw> hah
<Pici> :)
<marienz> indeed
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-24
<ubottu> ldunn called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from SilverStrand)
<persia> !extras is extras.ubuntu.com is an additional !repo that contains new software made available after the formal release.  This software is unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors offer some support.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, persia said: !extras is extras.ubuntu.com is an additional !repo that contains new software made available after the formal release.  This software is unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors offer some support.
 * persia goes off to have a heart-to-heart with ubottu about that response
<elky> !extras is extras.ubuntu.com is an additional !repo that contains new software made available after the formal release.  This software is unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors offer some support.
<ubottu> But extras already means something else!
<elky> !no extras is extras.ubuntu.com is an additional !repo that contains new software made available after the formal release.  This software is unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors offer some support.
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<elky> !no extras is <reply>extras.ubuntu.com is an additional !repo that contains new software made available after the formal release.  This software is unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors offer some support.
<elky> !extras
<ubottu> extras.ubuntu.com is an additional !repo that contains new software made available after the formal release.  This software is unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors offer some support.
<elky> persia, ^
<persia> !no extras is <reply> extras.ubuntu.com is an external repository for new software made available after the Ubuntu release.  This repository is not part of the Ubuntu distribution and the software is completely unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors may offer some support.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, persia said: !no extras is <reply> extras.ubuntu.com is an external repository for new software made available after the Ubuntu release.  This repository is not part of the Ubuntu distribution and the software is completely unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors may offer some support.
<persia> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
 * persia !#%&
<persia> elky, Thanks, although as noted above, part of my delay was sorting the text, rather than just the syntax.  Didn't seem to do any good though :(
<persia> Ugh, and the new text misses !repo :(
<persia> !no extras is <reply> extras.ubuntu.com is an external !repo for new software made available after the Ubuntu release.  This repository is not part of the Ubuntu distribution and the software is completely unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors may offer some support.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, persia said: !no extras is <reply> extras.ubuntu.com is an external !repo for new software made available after the Ubuntu release.  This repository is not part of the Ubuntu distribution and the software is completely unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors may offer some support.
 * persia leaves the factoid alone now
<elky> persia, you're satisfied with your latest recommendation?
<elky> !no extras is <reply> extras.ubuntu.com is an external !repo for new software made available after the Ubuntu release.  This repository is not part of the Ubuntu distribution and the software is completely unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors may offer some support.
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
 * elky does it anyway
<persia> I'm satisfied.  I don't have approval, but it's lots better than the previous one.
<persia> Thanks for the commit.
<persia> You don't happen to know what I ought do to fix my @login issue, do you?
<Tm_T> persia: I believe tsimpson and jussi are the ones to talk to
<persia> Tm_T, Thanks.
<persia> Oh, and just for sake of completeness, I did get approval for that final text from a member of the ~a-r-b
<Tm_T> ?
<persia> Regarding the factoid change above: when it was changed I still didn't have approval from the group responsible for administering extras.ubuntu.com.
<persia> Having received approval, I wanted to share, in case any issues were raised in dispute, etc.
<Tm_T> aaah
<Tm_T> good
 * persia likes to be careful, and prefers consensus or at least avoidance of disagreement except when there are substantive issues to discuss
<elky> Geekdoms and fiefdoms and all that.
<persia> Right.
<bazhang> Qwert, how may we help you
<Qwert> Hello
<bazhang> hi
<Qwert> Is it advisable to guide about keylogger installation?
<Qwert> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lkl/files/
<Qwert> bazhang?
<Qwert> Pici?
<Tm_T> Qwert: what exactly you're suggesting?
<Qwert> Tm_T: Well, its about keylogger.. is it advisable to guide about its installation?
<Tm_T> in ubuntu channels? IMHO no
<Qwert> Tm_T: Yes.
<Qwert> Tm_T: Thanks
<Tm_T> Qwert: I think this discussion is more suitable for -irc anyway
<Tm_T> ldunn: hi, how can we help you?
<ubottu> EvilPhoenix called the ops in #ubuntu (Destoned is talking about piracy and causing some issues.)
<ubottu> Acido- called the ops in #ubuntu (Destoned is gay)
<jpds> Righto.
<bazhang> d3v0, hi
<d3v0> hello
<d3v0> why did i get taken here =/
<d3v0> i'm banned from #ubuntu =/
<bazhang> d3v0, ban forwarded from #ubuntu
<d3v0> what for exactly?
<d3v0> =/
<d3v0> someone mind explaining?
<bazhang> I'd guess its your quit message
<d3v0> hahaha
<d3v0> my bad
<bazhang> though if I am off jrib can enlighten
<ikonia> I don't find that funny
<d3v0> i thought it was brb house on fire
<d3v0> its changed now though, didnt realise it was an offence
<d3v0> well, offensive maybe
<d3v0> actually, definitely, i apologise
<d3v0> so is this ban permanent or what?
<ikonia> no, as long as you can make sure you keep your language, including part message polite and not offensive I'm happy to remove the ban
<d3v0> no problemo
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> there you go, the ban has been removed, you're welcome to leave this channel and join #ubuntu
<d3v0> cheers
<bazhang> d3v0, please part here, thanks
<d3v0> (Y)
<Pici> Anything in the scrollback I should take a look at?
<ikonia> !fuck-#ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> that kuroi fellow seems to be an issue network wide
<Pici> ikonia: we don't have any factoids like that.
<ikonia> I know
<bazhang> thankfully
<ikonia> rockhopper is claiming it does in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> kuroi being rockhopper
<ikonia> is he known ?
<bazhang> ie well known troll
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> ahhh right
<ikonia> bazhang: rockhopper or kurio don't appear in BT
<bazhang> ikonia, first we've seen of him, to my knowledge; I mentioned network wide (ie seen his exploits in other channels)
<bazhang> its kuroi btw
<ikonia> ah
<LjL> why does !br mention "ajuda em brasileiro", which i can only imagine is some new language, instead of "em português" like i'm sure it used to?
<LjL> actually, i mean !pt
<Pici> LjL: Looks like someone suggested it and we obliged.
<LjL> well i don't think it's a good idea :|
<Pici> What is 'brasileiro'?
<Amaranth> Google thinks it says help in Brazil (or Brazilian) and it appears in search results as an actual phrase
<Pici> Do we need separate !br and !pt factoids anyway?
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pici> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em brasileiro. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Amaranth> Isn't the !br one for the LoCo?
<LjL> i can only imagine "brasileiro" is probably a colloquial term for the form of portuguese spoken in brasil
<Amaranth> I think that would make sense with the phrase anyway
<Pici> !pt =~ s/brasileiro/português/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<LjL> but it's much like saying "In #ubuntu, we only use American"
<Amaranth> LjL: Well, if #ubuntu-br is the loco channel it would make sense
<Pici> Any objections to aliasing !br to use !pt ?
<Amaranth> But I have no idea if that is the case
<LjL> no
<LjL> last i checked, -br was the general help channel
<LjL> while -pt preferred to remain a loco channel only
<Amaranth> Although in #ubuntu we do only use American ;)
<Amaranth> LjL: That seems... backwards
<Pici> oops, wrong channel, but whatever.
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pici> oh dear
<Amaranth> Neat, broken UTF-8
<Amaranth> Does sed support utf-8? Or anything outside ascii?
<Pici> no br is <reply> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pici> !no br is <reply> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Amaranth> There we go
<Pici> argh
<Pici> wrong one
<Pici> !no pt is <reply> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !no br is <alias> pt
<Pici> Thats better.
<Flannel> Pici: br is for the LoCo, pt is for the language
<IdleOne> I think the people in pt would disagree
<Pici> Flannel: Thats not what the factoid has says.
<Pici> er, said.
<Pici> "Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado."
<Flannel> It might have been changed, I don't know.  But at one point, that's what the division was.
<IdleOne> they are having issues in -pt getting channel management access from the br loco leader
<Flannel> Would probably be prudent to check with the channels
<IdleOne> unless they resolved that this past week or so
<Pici> The factoid was changed to say 'brasileiro' is late August.~
<LjL> uhmm i guess they've had issues
<LjL> because now, the -br topic says "technical support channel in Brazilian Portuguese"
<LjL> while -pt doesn't mention technical support, it just tells you to head to -br for the "pt_BR community"
<LjL> in other words, there are idiots in charge again
<Flannel> sounds like there's some miscommunication or confusion in that relationship
<LjL> welcome to -es^2
<LjL> i think at least whoever submitted the factoid change should be LARTed.
<LjL> "em brasilero", meh
<LjL> i'll leave before i say further inappropriate things
<IdleOne> who was that masked LjL!
<Pici> IdleOne: What was he pm-ing you about?
<IdleOne> not sure yet
<IdleOne> all he said was hi
<IdleOne> probably something about spoofing ops, which I told him never to do again or I would ban until the day I die and then have my kids enforce the ban after that
<Pici> He keeps asking for support from me in PM.  The other day he was asking about something that I didn't know anything about and kept rehrasing the question slightly differently.
<IdleOne> He hasn't done that with me, yet
<IdleOne> heh you jinxed me dude
<IdleOne> support question about mirrors in .in
<Pici> That guy didn't even say anything.
<IdleOne> the guy who /ignored #ubuntu?
<Pici> Yeah.
<IdleOne> self bans are awesome
<IdleOne> be happy he left without being pushed
<IdleOne> <Qwert> Are there problems from users from India on IRC ?
<IdleOne> <Qwert> including me..
<IdleOne> <IdleOne> except for your client joining #ubuntu-ops all the time. none that I know of
<Pici> heh.
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> I so want to buy a motorcycle :/
<IdleOne> unrelated to anything in this channel but I still want one
<guntbert> please have a look at deryl in #ubuntu - talks a lot off topic stuff and when asked to keep to the topic he becomes insulting
<IdleOne> will keep an eye open guntbert, thanks
<guntbert> thx
<Pici> qwert says that he got his client fixed.
<Pici> So he shouldn't be accidentally auto-joining here.
<Pici> And I'm out for a bit.  Later.
<IdleOne> Have a good one
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (xlive)
<jrib> leaving but windowshasyou in #ubuntu had an interesting first comment
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-25
<ubottu> pksadiq called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> hi Bacta, how can we help today?
<bazhang> <st__> sunny_, it is the same, ubuntu just steals debian sid packages and put it some custom wallpapers
<bazhang> when talking about debian and ubuntu
<bazhang> st__ seems to be offering lots of iffy "advice"
<rww> Hellop. The channel entrymsg for #ubuntu-proxy-users includes "Please type !proxy for more information.", but that factoid has been deleted from ubottu. I'd recommend either recreating the factoid or someone with the relevant access editing the entrymsg.
<rww> The factoid's content used to be: "Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks"
<rww> and by the look of it, the people with the relevant access are nalioth, elky, and the IRCC account
<elky> jussi, tsimpson, nhandler ^^ i'm guessing it was deleted for a reason. telling us what should be told to people instead would be nice.
<nhandler> elky, rww: Pici was the one who removed the factoid. I can't remember the specific reason. However, I do recall some discussion about removing certain factoids mentioning us blocking tor (which freenode itself tends to handle). I'd like to hear Pici's reason for removing the factoid before doing anything else
<bazhang> emma spoofing mc44
<elky> bazhang, wha?
<bazhang> elky, nick change and then back  -irc #xubuntu and every other channel we share
<elky> I see now. No honesty at all
<MichealH> Hello.
<MichealH> Is it possible for me to help out in -unregged?
<jrib> MichealH: doing?
<MichealH> jrib: Just helping out :)
<MichealH> jrib: I could help op it?
<jrib> MichealH: not really much to do, but I guess you can stick around and see what others say
<MichealH> I get kikced by one of the bots :(
<MichealH> I cant idle
<MichealH> In the channel
<jrib> MichealH: I meant stick around here :)
<MichealH> Okay
<IdleOne> unregged is not a support channel, helping there would be counter productive.
<IdleOne> the channel is only really used for when there is bot attacks in #ubuntu
<MichealH> Except for we can give head up to the ops IdleOne
<IdleOne> what do you mean?
<MichealH> So if there was a abusive use in -uregged We can alert the ops
<MichealH> Like PM ect.
<MichealH> So then we can protect #ubuntu from scripts ect.
<IdleOne> there really is not much abuse inthat channel and when there is it is limited to very few ( less then 200) users who most of which are idle clients who don't realize they are even in there
<IdleOne> that channel is most active when we have to set +r in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> and it is only active in the sense that the bot asks the user to answer a question so they can join #ubuntu
<MichealH> Okay :(
<IdleOne> basically what I am saying is we don't do any support in that channel
<MichealH> So its a no?
<IdleOne> you can idle there if you like
<Tm_T> I cannot see how you could help, sorry
<IdleOne> but we prefer that all support be done in #ubuntu
<MichealH> IdleOne: Floodbot kicks me
<maco> then don't flood?
<MichealH> I dont
<Tm_T> maco: it keeps unneeded folks out from there
<IdleOne> floodbot is kicking you soon as you join?
<MichealH> I get FloodBot3 has kicked MichealH from #ubuntu-unregged (Please join #ubuntu)
<MichealH> IdleOne: maco: ^^
<maco> maybe because you are reg'd and its just for unreg'd people?
<IdleOne> does that happen soon as you try to join
<IdleOne> ?
<MichealH> IdleOne: Nope
<IdleOne> yeah that happens when we clear the channel
<MichealH> It kicks me around 8:30PM UTC
<IdleOne> MichealH: best way to help Ubuntu is to help in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> !contribute > MichealH
<ubottu> MichealH, please see my private message
<IdleOne> that info will tell you other ways
<MichealH> ARGH! Annother pink window ;D
<MichealH> Yeah
<MichealH> I mean I am more actve on IRC
<MichealH> active
<IdleOne> then #ubuntu :)
<IdleOne> you can also help in your LoCo channel
<MichealH> Well, Yeah.
<IdleOne> There are a ton of different projects within ubuntu.
<MichealH> I know
<MichealH> IdleOne: ^^
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> Was there anything else I could help you with?
<MichealH> I guess not
<MichealH> See ya
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> not sure what else he was expecting :/
<knome> getting ops at any ubuntu channel?
<IdleOne> yeah well I don't make those decisions
<knome> well, that kind of attitude / reason to offer help is also not very.. nice
<IdleOne> I don't know about that. I think his attitude was fine and wanting to become an op/ asking for ops is not always a bad thing.
<knome> imo you should always make yourself known by your actions before asking anything like that. even better, if you get asked yourself
<IdleOne> I agree that helping in the community for a while, 6+months is better then joining a channel and asking when not many people know you
<MichealH> This may be late but a heads up: If you lookat #freenode there was a big troll i  there
<MichealH> in
<MichealH> *in
<jpds> ...
<knome> heh
 * jpds installs gde on knome.
<knome> nooo!
 * knome actually likes xfce...
<MichealH> Did anyone see my heads up?
<knome> yes, we saw that. the ubuntu ops are not responsible for policing #freenode
<MichealH> I know
<MichealH> Its just I was warning incase he came into #ubuntu
<MichealH> Anyway, See ya
<rww> nhandler: Makes sense. I checked the list of banforwards from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-unregged, and don't recognize the ones that aren't the web gateway, so there's presumably something more nuanced than I understand going on.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-26
<bazhang> goind to remove bp0
<bazhang> got him in PM. he seems to think that #ubuntu is about anything Ubuntu, no matter how tangential
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> Jordan_U, whats up
<Jordan_U> Someone is trolling in #ubuntu by changing / joining with nicks.
<bazhang> pheed?
<Jordan_U> Yes.
<bazhang> okay will watch
<Jordan_U> I'm pretty sure it's the same person as did the Bawls incident, using proxies.
<Jordan_U> Thanks.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<gartral> excuse me, but i cant rejoin #ubuntu and i dont have access too the routers configs ?(not my router) i only know im connected through a linksys router.. and its the only one i have access too.. how do i bypass the DCCExploit check? as theres no way for me too fix it
<bazhang> wow quit message on OnMe
<IdleOne> gartral: since we explained the situation in -read-topic Please part this channel as there is nothing else we can do for you at this time.
<gartral> i just want to know whos loopy logic it was too have the floodbots kick you for having a bad configuration.
<IdleOne> gartral: if we allowed vulnerable clients to rejoin after an attack it would just encourage the spammers to keep attacking
<persia> There have been cases where malicious folk attacked folk with bad configuration, and did bad things in the channel.
<IdleOne> we are trying to make it so these attackers have no reason to attack #ubuntu
<IdleOne> it sucks for you right now I agree but there is nothing we can do.
<maco> IdleOne: see pm?
<gartral> but how is preventing someone who doesnt have access too the configs in question, who has a broken computer. supposed to get help if they can connect.. im sorry, but in my veiw, your bots doing what they do is 100% just as malicious as the people who abuse the hack..
<bazhang> that seems a stretch
<maco> you can cover your butt without touching the router if you just change your client to use a port other than 6667
<IdleOne> gartral: it is not our fault you are using a unsecure router.
<persia> gartral, As unfortunate as it is for you (who have the bad config and can't fix it), it means that others can't use your computer to attack even other folk.
<persia> The goal is to stop the attacks, and you're unfortunately hit in the crossfire :(
<maco> by the way, gartral, are you admitting on a publicly logged channel that you are stealing someone else's bandwidth?
<persia> maco, That's not fair.
<persia> At least here, one has to get a different sort of contract to be able to control a router, rather than having an ISP control the router.
<gartral> maco: no, i have permissions. and its not an unsecured router, is PSK encrypted
<maco> ok
<maco> tell your friend to fix their stuff then?
<persia> That's not fair either :p
<IdleOne> we can argue this all night. simple fact is that until you get the router issue resolved there is nothing we can do about it.
<persia> gartral, But, unfortunately, the best you can do is hunt down the router admin, and explain the exploit.
<maco> or connect to freenode on a different port. that usually works...
<gartral> persia: can you translate english to hungarian? the guy doesnt speak english.. at all
<persia> My hungarian is probably worse than that.  I think I knew two or three words 20 years ago...
<gartral> and i have work that needs too be up on the server in AN HOUR.. or im out my job
<persia> And you can't do that without direct access to #ubuntu?  Use a web proxy, use a LoCo channel, use the forums, etc.
<persia> (manpages, help files, etc. are probably also helpful)
<persia> But we can't help you here.
<gartral> persia: my system is throwing "bus error" when i try and open any web browser, apt, or system configs.. that's what i NEED #ubuntu for
<maco> bus error? isnt that usually hardware problem?
<gartral> maco gareth@station:~$ firefox
<gartral> Bus error
<gartral> the next line is prompt again
<persia> gartral, Ugh.  I have no useful advice for you.  I'd probably use a LiveUSB to get help, or reinstall, hoping it went away.
<gartral> maco: i cant open any of the System icons, i dont have an iso or flashdrive/cd ready, as i need to get to the website to get an iso
<gartral> persia: your bots literally screwed me out of a $600 job :/
<IdleOne> heh
<maco> i still dont get why you cant change ports for irc...
<maco> that doesnt require running anything more than the irc client youve already got open
<gartral> maco: the dude who setup the router disabled all port forwarding..
<persia> That is truly unfortunate, but I'm not sure the cost of doing it the other way wouldn't be higher, and to more people.
<gartral> maco: and i dont know how to redirect irssi >.>
<maco> gartral: there is no port forwarding involved. port forwarding is for if youre running a server. i am talking about your client
<maco> irssi -c irc.freenode.net -p 8001
<maco> the irssi manpage tells you how to choose what port you connect on
<gartral> maco: i didnt install manpages.. i have a 8 gb ssd x.x
<bazhang> but you have the command now
<gartral> maco: ive been using google's manpage archive
<maco> gartral: the manpage is included in the irssi package actually
<maco> its not a separate package
<gartral> maco: ohh.. ok, i didnt know that >.>
<IdleOne> gartral: irssi -c irc.freenode.net -p 8001 try that.
 * gartral feels dumb
<maco> IdleOne: i already said that
<bazhang> maco, you did!
<maco> bazhang: i feel like that xkcd... "you're a kitty!"
<IdleOne> maco: I know but I am wondering why he is still here talking about it when he could be in #ubuntu already
<bazhang> I have timestamps to prove it!!
<bazhang> he'll need to quit his client presumably and restart it
<gartral> i was just reading the manpage so i understood it clearly, brb
<bazhang> gartral, was there not an hour deadline with this all?
<IdleOne> yes but IRC has to be more important then any deadline
<IdleOne> what's wrong with you bazhang, not knowing that :P
<bazhang> hehe
<persia> Folks get caught up in emotion, and may not always make logical choices.  This is why economists never agree on anything.
<bazhang> that, and economists are not scientists
<IdleOne> so he was able to get back into #ubuntu, thanks to maco and her irssi skills
<persia> bazhang, hard to have a repeatable experiment when people have emotions :)
<bazhang> persia, true :)
<bazhang> maco nice save!
<maco> huh what huh?
<bazhang> getting grartral into #ubuntu again
<maco> wait....you were here for that
<maco> delayed reaction?
<bazhang> went out for lunch, just got back
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, tavish said: !ognorance is ignorance
<ubottu> In ubottu, aemaeth said: BIZZARRO is BIZZARRO
<ikonia> hello again bacta
<ikonia> Bacta: what do you want ?
<Bacta> đi ăn cứt
<ikonia> Bacta: this channel is english only
<ikonia> I can see you are active in #freenode so please respond or leave the channel
<Bacta> du ma nhieu
<ikonia> Bacta: please leave the channel
<ikonia> slick
<Bacta> Toan Vo
<ikonia> why both
<ikonia> bother
<elky> Because he clearly has too much time on his hands
<knome> why isn't he banned from the network already?
<ikonia> I'd ban hin in here
<ikonia> he's on a perm ban in the ubuntu channels, so why allow him in here
<elky> it's a useful way to tell when we need to watch for him
<ikonia> true
<ikonia> easier now he's lost his cloak again
<MichealH> Hello, I was wondering if you needed annother channel log bot?
<bazhang> hello MichealH dont think so
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> Should I ask in -irc or?
<bazhang> MichealH, not really. no need for one.
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> Thanks anyway
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no offline is <reply> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<IdleOne> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<IdleOne> http://apt.alturl.com/ 404's
<tsimpson> !no offline is <reply> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<jussi> bwahahhahahahahhahahah!!! I win...!!!
<IdleOne> what did you win?
<jussi> IdleOne: a wife? :D
 * jussi cackles happily
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> I have no idea what you are talking about but if you are happy I am happy with you
<jussi> IdleOne: I got married yesterday
<Gary> woot!
<jussi> :D
<Mamarok> jussi: congrats :)
<Gary> she is a lucky girl :-)  i'm jealous
 * jussi huggles Gary
 * jussi prods Gary... look at your PM!!
<IdleOne> Congrats jussi :) big hugs
<jussi> :D
<knome> jussi, congrats :)
<lhavelund> jussi: Congratulations, man!
 * lhavelund hugs jussi tightly.
<lhavelund> Also, again, Gary, thanks for the compliments :D
<lhavelund> I'm not sure what my BAL was when that image was taken.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, tavish said: !success is The worst part of having success is trying to find someone who is happy for you.
 * maco hands jussi a wedding cupcake
<maco> congrats!
<jussi> maco: another one?  we have spares :D
<jussi> but thanks :D
<jussi> and no, Im not here
<knome> jussi, ;)
<charlie-tca> congratulations, jussi
<Tm_T> congrats dear jussi
<jussi> thank you Tm_T, charlie-tca
<Tm_T> totally missed these grat news, sorry (:
<jussi> Tm_T: look on my FB for videos
<Tm_T> jussi: will do, thanks
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, trism said: ubottu: it is one of the dependencies so I would guess yes (apt-cache depends rtorrent)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-19
<Pici> ping!
<Pici> er
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Jordan_U> terr is now complaining to me in #debian about the fact that I banned them from #ubuntu.
<terr> Jordan_U: I'm here
<IdleOne> going to guess he is typing
<IdleOne> give him a sec or two :)
<Jordan_U> terr: Hi. I banned you from #ubuntu because you did not stop non-support related discussion when asked to. I happen to agree that Ubuntu isos should be dd able and have personally worked toward making that possible. That does not excuse unproductive ranting in a support channel, and I gave you ample warning.
<terr> Jordan_U: I thought we were just chatting.  I'm new to #ubuntu having only come in about a week ago because I can't get a install done.
<terr> Jordan_U: but I know how to do this and I know how to lift the mbr and I'm a consultant who hires consultants so how come we have these issues?
<Jordan_U> terr: #ubuntu is a particularly busy channel. #ubuntu-offtopic is for non support related discussion. More importantly though, I told you this clearly and yet you did not stop.
<terr> Jordan_U: besides which we have lots of offtopic and it spices up discussions.  We are not one dimensional.  goodnerd is a student and wants some C-code help and I can help him.  Can't reach him for now
<terr> Jordan_U: I was only replying to your messages
<Jordan_U> terr: If you cannot accept that #ubuntu is only for support then I cannot unban you. Please read the channel guidelines.
<terr> Jordan_U: I'd like to investigate how to improve things
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | terr
<ubottu> terr: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<terr> Jordan_U: where is a general discussion forum?
<Jordan_U> terr: #ubuntu-offtopic.
<terr> Jordan_U: I am new here.  Only last week and only because I ran into serious issues which I should not run into.
<terr> Jordan_U: on this IRC we have 60,000 channels.  I did not know of that one and I cannot even ask for a list
<IdleOne> terr: Like Jordan_U already said he agrees with you and has helped to get it fixed, for now Ubuntu iso's are not dd able next month with the release of 11.10 it will be.
<terr> IdleOne: that soon?  WOW
<IdleOne> sarcasm doesn't help.
<terr> Like /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> correct.
<terr> IdleOne: no.  I mean WOW.  I can wait a month!
<terr> Jordan_U: please ask someone to pop to a new channel instead of saying negatives.
<IdleOne> Do you tell your consultants to leave the meeting when they insist on discussing a strategy you have rejected or do you remind them that you are the one who makes and enforces the rules?
<terr> IdleOne: I have been planing on installing ubuntu instead of debian for a few years now.  I want to see it.  From what I can tell it looks great
<IdleOne> point here is #ubuntu has guidelines and you were not following them.
<terr> IdleOne: I try to not enforce rules.  But I have an off topic true story which I will ask your opinion on.
<IdleOne> I'll chat with you in #ubuntu-offtopic not in here.
<terr> IdleOne: its also about over 100 million in property and its real time.
<IdleOne> I'll leave the ban removal or not up to Jordan_U.
<Jordan_U> terr: If you agree to read and follow the channel guidelines then I will remove the ban.
<terr> Jordan_U: you have my appologies.
<Jordan_U> terr: Apology accepted. Do you agree to follow the channel guidelines if I allow you back in #ubuntu?
<terr> Jordan_U: of course but I don't yet know whta they are
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | terr
<ubottu> terr: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<terr> Jordan_U: I'm suppose to read all this?
<Jordan_U> terr: Yes.
<terr> Jordan_U: if I can get Ubuntu loaded which is what I want to do then I'll write a new shell which will blow your socks off and I happen to know I can do it since we did it before and HP sold it as Transact and you can likely google it.
<rww> terr: regardless, please read and then agree to our guidelines ;)
<terr> Jordan_U: I just want to get the O/S installed.  That is all.  I'm quite frustrated
<terr> rww: ok.  I will agree to read them tomorrow.  I'
<rww> terr: okay. please come back when you've read them, then.
<terr> I'm going to have to install a new MB in a puter any=way and if I can get ubuntu installed then I won't need to come back
<rww> *shrug*
<terr> Jordan_U:  rww I don't want to create trouble.  Far from it.
<rww> If you're not planning on reading them today, please /part for now and come back when you're able to agree to our guidelines.
<terr> rww: Why should I read them today.  Its only common sense
<IdleOne> terr: We need you to either agree to the guidelines so we can remove the ban and allow you back in #ubuntu OR /part this channel now.
<rww> terr: because you agreeing to follow them without knowing what they are is pointless
<rww> terr: and if you're not going to agree to follow them, I'm not going to unban you, and there's thus not much point in you being here :)
<terr> rww: you don't need me to help goodnerd with his c-code which is out of channel and which I can help him with out of channel.. but he asked in channel because this is where he finds help.  And I can help him
<rww> terr: Again, if you don't plan on reading and agreeing to our guidelines today, please leave and come back when you're able to.
<terr> rww:  just like a judge.  Of course I agree.
<rww> terr: Have you read them?
<terr> in 2 seconds?
<rww> terr: No, in the fifteen minutes since you were given a link to them.
<terr> rww:  I will look tomorrow.
<rww> terr: Then come back tomorrow after you've read them, say you agree to them and have read them, and you'll be unbanned.
<rww> This seems like a rather clear instruction, I'm not sure why I've had to repeat it so many times.
<terr> rww:  I know a bit about law.  a contract has to be negotiated.  I happen to know the dean of law at the UofC and he calls me by my first name.
<terr> rww: because i was carrrying in a conversation with Jordan_U  and he bannned me
<IdleOne> terr: Please part now or I will be forced to remove you.
<terr> IdleOne: I will part
<IdleOne> Evening PerfieM
<IdleOne> How may we help you?
<PerfieM> IdleOne: I'm been doing some serious thinking
<IdleOne> right.
<IdleOne> go on :)
<PerfieM> And I've realized if I want to become an ubuntu op, I'm going to have to be unbanned from all the ubuntu channels, no?
<IdleOne> at some point yes
<PerfieM> I think the time has come
<IdleOne> hmm, no it hasn't.
<PerfieM> Are you sure?
<rww> yes
<IdleOne> PerfieM: but...
<PerfieM> 100% sure?
<PerfieM> IdleOne: I like the sound of that, but what?
<rww> I believe I've made my opinion of your #ubuntu bans rather clear, PerfieM.
<IdleOne> I will discuss it with the rest of the team and some of the freenode staff and perhaps in 3 months if we see some marked and sustained behavioral improvement we can see about removing the ban
<PerfieM> 3 months?
<IdleOne> yes.
<PerfieM> Ohhhh godddd
<IdleOne> minimum
<PerfieM> Thats how long it'll take for me to become an oper?
<rww> No, that's how long it'll take before I consider removing the bans I set on you in #ubuntu.
<rww> also, op != oper
<IdleOne> I didn't say anything about you becoming an op. All I said was we will see about removing the ban
<PerfieM> rww: Why you hatin?
<PerfieM> This is so heartbreaking
<rww> PerfieM: because you've been given chances in #ubuntu over and over again and have screwed them up
<PerfieM> my dreams are being crushed and I havent even started dreaming
<PerfieM> rww: I'm a changed person!
<IdleOne> PerfieM: if you are serious about this and I hope you are you will try really hard and 3 months on the internet is nothing.
<rww> PerfieM: You said that at least two times before and weren't.
<PerfieM> rww: Well, I'm a NEW changed person
<IdleOne> PerfieM: focus here.
<rww> fun fact: you've been banned from #ubuntu on at least five separate occasions at this point, and then unbanned with promises of change
<rww> you'll forgive me for not believing you this time
<IdleOne> We need to see a minimum of 3 months of actuall good behavior as set forth in the !coc.
<rww> come back in three months
<PerfieM> rww: I feel like you and Plazma have been talking, he said the same thing to me.
<PerfieM> buncha heartbreakers
<rww> PerfieM: no, actually
<PerfieM> IdleOne: But, if you unban me I can show you good behaviour and than we can take it from there.
<IdleOne> PerfieM: the deal is non negotiable
 * PerfieM facepalms
<IdleOne> I hope to see you back in 3 months.
<IdleOne> Have a good night.
<IdleOne> PerfieM: was there anything else?
<IdleOne> c'mon dude, you know you're not supposed to idle in here this isn't the first time we listen to this record.
<IdleOne> you really want to be an op you are going to have to jump through hoops to get it.
<IdleOne> first hoop is listen to the people handing you an olive branch....errr
<rww> (they ping timeouted shortly after that, btw. it's theoretically possible their client died)
<PerfieM> So, my internet crashed!
<IdleOne> happens
<PerfieM> But where were we?
<PerfieM> Oh right. anyways~
<rww> come back in three months
<IdleOne> gimme a sec I'll pastebin it
<PerfieM> IdleOne: it's okay, I've got it
<IdleOne> ok.
<IdleOne> PerfieM: the no idle rule.
<IdleOne> please.
<PerfieM> IdleOne: I'm typing up a deal.
<PerfieM> You and your "team" unban me from just #ubuntu.  I show you what a wonderful addition I would be. BUT if for some reason I seem to be acting out, than you can totally do whatever seems necessary, and we can totally forget about my dreams and goals.
<PerfieM> Sounds good, right?
<rww> PerfieM: No. The entirely non-negotiable deal is that if you come back in three months, I will consider unbanning you. If you persist in arguing now, that deal goes away. No other op is going to unban you at this point, because there are a bunch of notices from me in our bantracker saying not to. In all caps.
<IdleOne> PerfieM: my deal is the only one that we will consider
<rww> So, come back in three months.
<PerfieM> rww: hater
<IdleOne> PerfieM: deal is off.
<IdleOne> part now. good night.
<elky> We do see you elsewhere on the network anyway. So you have incentive to behave and generally avoid taunting our ops in other channels.
<PerfieM> what? I'm so confused. We made a deal?
<IdleOne> elky: doesn't matter anymore. deal is off.
<PerfieM> noooooo
<IdleOne> PerfieM: the bans will stay.
<PerfieM> This is so unfair
<PerfieM> IdleOne: until 3 months right?
<IdleOne> no
<PerfieM> Why?
<IdleOne> because calling an op a hater is not part of the deal.
<PerfieM> Because I called rww a hater?
<IdleOne> you had a chance. I offered you a hell of a chance against the advice of the entire ops team and you messed it up.
<PerfieM> Oh kids, you're so gonna regret this
<IdleOne> I am now done.
<rww> PerfieM: If you /part now and don't come back until the start of 2012, we'll see then. The best thing for you to do right now would be /part without saying anything :)
<IdleOne> threats? that is real Ubuntu of you.
<PerfieM> rww: well you see, the NEW and imporved PerfieM would part. But since IdleOne decided to not give me a "hell of a chance" I'm gonna say this: What ever happens next you all deserve it.
<rww> PerfieM: Yeah, that wasn't /parting without saying anything. Shame.
<PerfieM> And here I was, thinking you actually had a soul
<PerfieM> rww++ well done, chief
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops PerfieM
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> G7|Cloud: hello.
<G7|Cloud> Hello, I was just reading about this channel.
<G7|Cloud> If you'd like, I'll leave
<IdleOne> G7|Cloud: if you don't have any business with us, please do as per the topic
<IdleOne> :)
<G7|Cloud> No problem ;)
<IdleOne> thank you.
<rww> I'm guessing phillw is in here to get used to it for when 11.10 comes out?
<IdleOne> not sure
<IdleOne> i think he may be waiting for topyli
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Dns said: !question what is the comand to change file.log to file.txt ?
<topyli> resent the reply, i previously seem to have replied to list only
<syrinx_> hi everyone
<syrinx_> I have an issue i'd like to raise.
<elky> What would that be?
<syrinx_> why was I banned?
<syrinx_> do some research, check your logs, etc, and let me know
<syrinx_> ???
<syrinx_> no offense, but I signed the CoC, followed the rules for a LONG time, even applied for op, I think I deserve an answer.
<Flannel> syrinx_: I think this is the part where people are 'checking your logs, etc', please be patient.
<syrinx_> ill be here
<ikonia> syrinx_: you know why you where banned
<syrinx_> I do not, actually.
<ikonia> syrinx_: you also sent me a message informing me you'd like to stay band as you don't like those channels and have them on auto join by default
<syrinx_> I did; I never asked to be reinstated, I just want to know "why"
<ikonia> syrinx_: I explained to you
<ikonia> so lets not do this to start another argument
<syrinx_> no second opinions, eh?
<ikonia> you don't want to be unbanned, you know why you where banned, lets move on
<ikonia> there is no need for a second opinion, I'm the one who banned you and I know why I did it, and I explained it to you
<syrinx_> for "recruiting", when no evidence of recruiting is present.
<ikonia> syrinx_: apart from you activly admiting it
<Corey> syrinx_: What's your actual issue?
<syrinx_> ikonia: admitting it where, exactly?
<ikonia> syrinx_: please, lets not waste time going over this again, it's just going to start a row that's uncalled for. you know why, you know you did it, you don't want to be unbanned, lets move on. Please.
<syrinx_> I love your policies. Send IdleOne and chu_ my regards.
<ikonia> hello bioterror
<bioterror> hi
<ikonia> how can we help you today ?
<ikonia> ahh, I see you are an operator in #lubuntu
<bioterror> you're too fast ; )
<ikonia> looks like that's not been setup yet in here
<bioterror> yes, I saw this morning email on the list about this and I decided to pop-in and see what's in here
<ikonia> well, hello there then
<Tm_T> bioterror: welcome to our cave, please find a nice, dry spot next to the bonfire to keep you warm (:
<bioterror> thanks tm_t ;)
<bioterror> should I take acoustis guitar with me?-)
<bioterror> acoustic
<Tm_T> it'll help keeping the wolves out so why not
<ikonia> (that wasn't meant sarcastic)
<Tm_T> sarcasm on IRC is a myth, it just doesn't exist (;
<elky> I do believe you're being sarcastic there, Tm_T
<Tm_T> I do believe you're right
<Tm_T> hmmm, I wonder if there's any scientific data if singing and playing on bonfire do actually keep wolves out
<elky> i'd imagine fire itself would
<Tm_T> sure, but if you rule that out
<knome> singing loudly scares wolves?
<bioterror> and way out of note ;)
<Tm_T> knome: we haven't tested yet, but you clearly volunteered
<Gary> my singing would!
<knome> heh
<Gary> it scares most things
<ikonia> hello rhce7320 can we help you ?
<rhce7320> Hi, I do some tech support for #l10n-bem translator team (still finding our feet...).   I've just started looking into the IRC side of the effort.  What is required to get a bot on #l10n-bem?
<ikonia> ubuntu wouldn't really host a bot on non-ubuntu projects
<rhce7320> It is the ubuntu Bemba translator team
<ikonia> it's not an ubuntu channel though
<ikonia> and there is no-one in that channel
<rhce7320> tks.  So I guess that I should be asking around the translator channel?
<ikonia> I'm not aware of a translator channel
<ikonia> so I don't know
<rhce7320> tks. bye
<ikonia> bye
<elky> bem? rhce? bots? whaaaaa...
<ikonia> hello terr_
<terr_> ikonia: hello to you.
<mneptok> elky: 14 eels Sunday ventriloquism Donatist controversy
<ikonia> terr_: how can we help you today ?
<terr_> ikonia: unban me?
<ikonia> from where, and why where yo ubanned ?
<terr_> ikonia: I'm still a wee bit ticked.  I point out a serious problem and I'm at fault?
<mneptok> terr_: depends on *how* you pointed it out. and where.
<ikonia> could you refresh my memory, and I'll pull up the details
<terr_> ikonia: because I told Jordan_U That we have serious install issues
<ikonia> could you expand a little while I grab the details
<mneptok> terr_: try telling someone that cigarettes cause cancer by jamming a gun in their mouth. you're right about the smokes, but you're still going to jail.
<terr_> ikonia: look at the log.  I was talking with Jordan and suggested that we really need to improve things and he got ticked and took it personally
<ikonia> terr_: 2 minutes please.
<terr_> mneptok: I don't even buy cookeis from girl scouts because I know the tobacco industry (like imasco) make them.
<mneptok> terr_: do you see my point, though?
<terr_> ikonia: look.  I don't like to fight.  I want to install ubuntu because I've heard great things about it.  But I don't need this greif.  I'll just install Debian instead.
<ikonia> terr_: ok then. Bye.
<Koheleth> its been a week, am I still banned?
<ikonia> Koheleth: totally, it's not a time thing, it's your attitude thing
<Koheleth> ikonia:  you still miffed a bit?
<ikonia> when you attitude changes, we'll look at removing the ban
<mneptok> terr_: #ubuntu is a support channel. for users to get help with problems. if you have identified a problem, discuss it in #ubuntu-devel, #ubuntu+1 or, better yet, file a bug on Launchpad.
<mneptok> *sigh*
<Koheleth> I dont change tho?
<Koheleth> it's just the situations I come across, sry
<Koheleth> I love to help people getting programs to run, it(s my speciality :)
<ikonia> well, not in #ubuntu it wasn't
<Koheleth> did, BlueWolf but he split
<Koheleth> great game actually
<ikonia> well, look, come back when your attitude changes and we'll remove the ban
<Koheleth> it has changed
<ikonia> oh, when did this happen ?
<Koheleth> I just want back in and behave
<Koheleth> ikonia:  you have the guage
<Koheleth> I love helping guys
<ikonia> every time you come to this channel to discuss your ban, you behave in an silly manner
<Koheleth> its my manner!
<ikonia> that doesn't leave me to believe you really have changed
<ikonia> and the fact that #ubuntu-offtopic isn't a support channel but you keep offering help isn't really helping
<Koheleth> loads ask for personal help there
<Koheleth> besides I am always on a beta not stable
<ikonia> well, one of the other operators may choose to unban you, but at this time I just don't believe your intentions, being honest.
<Koheleth> ok
<Koheleth> ikonia:  hope your well and having a great day anyway :)
<ikonia> thank you. I am
<Koheleth> where you live, or is that offtopic?
<ikonia> not important.
<ikonia> juding by the response of this channel, none of the other operators are available, or wish to remove the ban at this time, I suggest trying back later
<ikonia> judging even
<Koheleth> yeah, syntax is important :)
<Koheleth> anyway its been a week as promised so will try
<ikonia> it's not been a week
<ikonia> you've been in here a few times being a fool and trying to give silly answers to normal questions,
<Koheleth> lifetime for me
<ikonia> you where in here on Wednesday doing it.
<Koheleth> I am no fool pal
<ikonia> Koheleth: ok, then seen you when someone else is free who has a different opinion of you than me
<Koheleth> ok
<ikonia> Koheleth: I suggest leaving the channel and coming back later/tomorrow, and it will help if you just come with a normal response to questions.
<Koheleth> ok
<mneptok> terr_ needs to travel back in time, and help me set up Xubuntu on this UEFI laptop. it would change perspective. :)
<ikonia> whats teh difference between UEFI and EFI ?
<mneptok> UEFI spent the $9.99/month for a vowel upgrade
<mneptok> (i.e. "I have no idea.")
<ikonia> I've just found Terr's problem
<ikonia> he's using it on a DX/Pentium 1 machine, which as i386 has been removed support of may be a problem for him
<mneptok> yup, unless it's Pentium Pro or newer
<ikonia> so the massive bug with the installers is.....he doesn't meet the hardware requirements by about 12 years
<mneptok> eh ... shorter cut-off. whoever bought that machine in 1995 should have waited 6 months.
<phillw> he needs to use one of 10.04LTS releases for i386 support :)
<ikonia> I think he's beyond that
<phillw> IDK, lubuntu 10.04 even though it was only ever released as a stable beta may well work for him.
<ikonia> 16 meg of ram
<ikonia> and a DX4
<phillw> oooh... 16 meg RAM :(
<mneptok> he should spend the time it would take setting up that old machine in more fruitful ways. like weeding lawns to earn money for a newer computer.
<genii-around> Could probably even pick up a P3 or P4 box from the thrift store for about $30
 * jrib is confused by gredeu's parting message...
<Myrtti> theres new devices that need that kernel too
<Myrtti> geodes
<ikonia> ?
<Myrtti> i386
<Myrtti> Viglen MPC-L
<ikonia> ooh
<genii-around> Doesn't OLPC use them as well?
 * Pici sighs
<ikonia> after I helped him too
<ikonia> you help someone, and then he tries to take down peoples machines
<ikonia> how dissapointing
<Pici> It didn't help that they were just doing the same thing a second ago in #debian
<rww> who, pudger?
<ikonia> that's odd, my #debian window had closed
<rww> if so, that's negger, who's been acting like an idiot in #ubuntu and #debian for days
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> I helped him earlier in #ubuntu
<h00k> :/
<ikonia> didn't realise it was the same guy
<rww> stalker.pl <3
<h00k> I should get that, and learn to use it.
<rww> also realname, but yeah
<ikonia> didn't whois him, just thought he was cluelesss
<h00k> Howcome -b?
<ikonia> flooded himself off, I suspect he won't be back quickly
<ikonia> plus probably come back with a different IP
<ikonia> leave it on for a while if you think worth while
<rww> !msgthebot > GTRsdk
<h00k> rww: you win.
<Pici> rww: btw ubottu will respond to a pm even if she isn't sharing a channel with you.
<rww> Pici: no, she won't
<ikonia> the lies continue
<Pici> rww: I just did it.
<h00k> a new twist!
<rww> gives an error message about "Sorry, I don't know rww..." when I do it :\
<Pici> ...
<Pici> msgthebot > user  wont work, of course.
<ikonia> doesn't work for me
<ikonia> messaing her for help and she's ignoring me
<ikonia> messaging
<rww> 1) open new client, in no channels 2) /msg ubottu !test 3) get message about lack of knowledge
<ikonia> rww: she doesn't know me
<Pici> ohhh
<Pici> Thats a bug then.
<Pici> Shall I log one?
<h00k> doeet
<Pici> tsimpson: Before I log a bug, is it intended that ubottu not reply in pm to users that don't share any channels with her?
<IdleOne> Pici: I believe so, to prevent outside users flooding a user with factoids
 * rww suspects "lol supybot" will be answer
<ubottu> steven___ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<h00k> Called the ops, lol'd, then left.
<Myrtti> steve troll?
<h00k> yep.
<h00k> Myrtti: ^
<genii-around> Darn. I feel the sudden need for blinky icons now too.
<h00k> heh.
 * h00k installs marquee-everything-always on genii-around's computer
<genii-around> ooooooo
<h00k> I feel like he's just a troll.
<Corey> todd__ is getting a little tiresome.
<IdleOne> what's with the pirate talk?
<rww> it's pirate talk day
<IdleOne> every other week?
<Pici> every year
<IdleOne> geez has it been a year already
<Corey> IdleOne: Avast, ye be behind the times there, matey!
<IdleOne> just not into the pirate thing
<IdleOne> I have been known to wear an eye patch once or twice
<Corey> IdleOne: Aye, but that be because ye has trouble with complex equipment such as forks, ye scallywag!
<IdleOne> and spoons :/
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-20
<Frederick> hello folks is anyhone around?
<Corey> A few of us.  Most are not.
<rww> Frederick: howdy
<rww> Frederick: something we can help you with?
<Frederick> rww: Ive been banned from the main chan
<Frederick> I wonder if I can be re-admited
<rww> Frederick: why were you banned?
<Frederick> rww: I asked from help to get a ubuntu lappy connected to the ethernet but as it was a bit customized (and I was naive to comment it) a operator said it was unsuported and I should leave I tried to talk to other people and got banned. But it should be appended to my account you should be able to see the reason.
<rww> Frederick: I can, I was asking to get your point of view on it :)
<Frederick> rww: I'm sad about it I really have a problem with that box and that is serious bussiness
<Corey> Frederick: If the box is unsupported, it's unsupported.
<Corey> Ask the question elsewhere?
<Frederick> Corey: I could ask at #linux people ther would be friendlier thou my box is ubuntu with some custom packages
<rww> Frederick: here's the issue as I see it, looking at the channel logs from the incident. #ubuntu is very strictly for technical support with Ubuntu (as in the operating system we distribute ourselves) and certain recognized derivatives. Other derivatives, like the one it sounds like you're using, we can't support because we don't know what changes they make.
<rww> If I were using such a derivatives, I'd pop in an Ubuntu liveCD and try to reproduce the problem, then ask in #ubuntu if I can
<Frederick> rww: they change the initial package set
<Frederick> rww: but my issue was 99% something trivial
<rww> Frederick: so it consists entirely of Ubuntu packages and the only difference is which are installed (from Ubuntu's repositories) by default?
<rww> no configuration changes or anything like that?
<rww> and yeah, it may seem trivial, but we have to draw the line somewhere, and "we don't ship it, so we don't support it" is that line
<Frederick> rww: man I work for a very big company and I use ssl to get access to a very confidential system and I coukdl not manage that to work im using a vmware box now but I was really confident I could use ubuntu as my safe lappy
<Frederick> rww: no config changes afaik
<rww> Frederick: and there's the issue. You don't know what changes were made, and we don't know what changes were made, and neither of us have any idea if that's relevant to your problem. Hence what jrib said, put in a LiveCD and try to replicate the issue.
<rww> and if an Ubuntu LiveCD has the same issue, then feel free to ask in #ubuntu (once we get this ban sorted out), but otherwise it's not really fair to ask us to support something that neither of us understand the details of
<Frederick> rww: trying to do it right now on vmware
<rww> Alrighty. If I unban you from #ubuntu, do you promise to follow that procedure (loading up an actual upstream Ubuntu instance and troubleshooting on there) when asking for help?
<Frederick> sure
<rww> Okay. I've removed your ban. Please try /join #ubuntu to make sure it was removed properly.
<Frederick> thank you
<rww> Welcome. Thanks for understanding :). (Once you're all sorted, please /part #ubuntu-ops so that we can keep track of whether people still need op assistance.)
<Corey> rww: Nice job.
<phillw> text book... I may copy that and use it as teaching notes.
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops Frederick removed ban, user promised to check with Ubuntu LiveCD before asking for help in #ubuntu as a condition of unbanning
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phillw> btw, what is the command to look at the ban list on a channel?
<rww> phillw: /mode #channelname b
<phillw> (01:49:42) End of ban list ... didn't think we had any active bans in place.
<phillw> sort of half looking forward to becomming official and our 1st trolls land. all I can say is may the Lord have mercy upon the 1st troll... the rotweilers have dressed up nicely in puppy clothes :P
<h00k> !away > mrono
<bioterror> http://termite.apcdn.com/full/45571.gif
<h00k> bioterror: can we help you?
<h00k> Unit193: can we help you?
<Unit193> h00k: I've been told to join as I'm an Lubuntu op
<IdleOne> bioterror: are you serious?
<h00k> Unit193: cool. Hi.
<Unit193> Hello!
<h00k> bioterror: if you don't have anything in here, please /part as we have a no-idle policy.
<Unit193> He's also an op
<bioterror> oh, sorry. wrong window it was
<IdleOne> Who told you to join?
<h00k> bioterror: be sure to check where you're posting things, especially as an op.
<IdleOne> afaik #lubuntu is not yet a core channel. core channel ops are invited here by the IRCC.
<Flannel> IdleOne: I imagine there was confusion about that given today's email thread
<IdleOne> am I missing a subscription?
<rww> IdleOne: ubuntu-irc was discussing the IRCC meeting agenda today
<rww> but yes, #lubuntu is not yet a core channel and unless someone on IRCC has stated otherwise without telling the IRC Team, #lubuntu ops should not be in here
<phillw> rww, then I will send out YET another email telling them all to leave :(
<rww> or rather, "#lubuntu ops in here are valid targets for the idle policy, which rww only enforces on random days and leaves to discretion of other ops otherwise", but it probably ends up meaning the same thing
<phillw> bioterror: please /part... I will be following
<Unit193> Will do!
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Karis)
<Myrtti> M0hi: hi
<M0hi> hey Myrtti
<Myrtti> how can we help?
<rww> the email you received was in error, please don't idle in #ubuntu-ops unless and until #lubuntu is made a core channel, thanks
<M0hi> rww: thanks
<M0hi> bye all
<tsimpson> Pici: ubottu won't reply to people it doesn't share channels with mostly because it (Encyclopedia) doesn't send any messages to people it doesn't share channels with. mostly to stop people abusing the bot to send messages to random people etc
<Myrtti> meh
<ikonia> hello head_victim
<elky> head_victim, hey, if you're here because of phill's mail earlier, he's jumped the gun a little bit. the lubuntu stuff is still in discussion phase, nothing's been decided yet.
<LjL> ikonia: do you know for sure it's illegal to use a proxy that bypasses the "security" whatever backwards country he lives in enforces?
<LjL> if not, i don't think you should stop him from asking
<head_victim> elky: ahh ok, and gday ikonia
<ikonia> LjL: not at all, but he's telling me that country is blocking his use of TOR, therefore bypassing that isn't something we should support
<ikonia> LjL: wasn't suggesting it was illegal, just not something we should be doing
<LjL> why?
<ikonia> same way I wouldn't help somone get around their work firewall
<ikonia> LjL: because the official ubuntu channel shouldn't be helping users bypass restrictions by their ISP/Company/whatever
<LjL> well you don't have to help, but i disagree it shouldn't be supported
<LjL> the official ubuntu channels frowns upon illegal things
<ikonia> I don't think it's something an official channel should be doing, and something that's always been non-challanged
<LjL> if it's not illegal, why should it be forbidden
<LjL> it's been challenged by me a number of times
<ikonia> LjL: if you are blocked from doing something, is circumventing it in line with the intention of the project /
<ikonia> LjL: apologies, I've never seen it challanged before
<LjL> !dvde
<LjL> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> feel free to remove that factoid?
<ikonia> LjL: if you feel it goes against it, please do
<LjL> i feel it goes against what you think shouldn't be allowed in #ubuntu, the only difference is that i don't think it shouldn't be allowed
<ikonia> LjL: if you feel strongly about it, lets sort it out with the team
<LjL> and honestly i don't see that many people other than you insisting so much on things that may remotely be illegal but probably not
<ikonia> I'm not interested if it's legal or not
<ikonia> if your ISP puts a block on that, we should not be helping bypass it
<ikonia> you have a choice of accepting that, getting help from somewhere else or changing ISP
<LjL> just show me the rule that says that
<ikonia> there isn't one, there aren't specifc rules
<LjL> if there is not a rule, then you're free to use your common sense to decide whether or not to help people with that
<LjL> but you shouldn't say that nobody is allowed
<ikonia> sorry, no
<ikonia> bypassing restrictions
<ikonia> that's not something I believe we should be allowing in the official channel, I'd be happy to discuss it with the group to get clarification.
<ikonia> if you want to help him, feel free to pm him
<ikonia> sorry, that wasn't meant to sound condencending
<LjL> i'll do something else
<ikonia> LjL: that's uncalled for
<elky> hi AtomicSpark. Now, I want to make something quite clear to you
<AtomicSpark> Yes?
<elky> You will not make comments such as your one earlier regarding whether or not someone's manner of speech or typing reflects the colour of their skin.
<elky> Doing so is racist. We do not tolerate racism.
<elky> Is that clear, AtomicSpark?
<AtomicSpark> Yes.
<elky> Ok, then you may leave here.
<elky> @mark AtomicSpark Regarding "<AtomicSpark> Naw, he sounds pretty white. The fact that even if he used words correctly, he'd still be wrong, makes me think he's just dumb." has agreed that it is clear to him that veiled racism isn't permitted
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, nyuszika7h said:  !ops-##Mkaysi is <reply> HELP! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mkaysi, Mkaysi, or Mkaysi!
<nyuszika7h> Sorry for my previous edit request, it was by accident..
<nyuszika7h> I forgot that ' !command' is also parsed by ubottu.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, macer1 said:  !macer1 is <reply> macer1 is a user of ubutnu
<macer1> I just wanted to cancel edit request about !macer1: I was just testing.
<ikonia> no problem
<macer1> Can I have a factoid about me that will be saying about my launchpad profile and wiki page?
<knome> no
<macer1> why?
<Pici> We don't do personal factoids.
<Pici> 'vanity' factoids.
<macer1> "ubuntu members" can't have it too?
<ikonia> macer1: sorry, no-one does
<macer1> ok, I understand
<ikonia> thanks
<macer1> Maybe some new feauture like...!launchpad user?
<ikonia> no
<macer1> :(
<macer1> ok
<ikonia> thanks.
<macer1> btw, what are requirements to become op of #ubuntu channels?
<Pici> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<macer1> thanks for links, I will look at it :)
<macer1> oh
<macer1> first link is dead
<Pici> topyli: your website is dead.
<macer1> thank you google for google cache ;D
<ikonia> jrib: that makes total sense that "compname" would = username, rather than computer name?????
<ubottu> bin_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> false
<jrib> nice...
<Myrtti> macer1: hiya
<macer1> Myrtti, hi
<Myrtti> macer1: was there anything else we could help with, or is there anything unfinished?
<macer1> I think everything is finished ;)
<Myrtti> ok, have a nice evening then :-)
<macer1> Myrtti, thanks :)
<ikonia> macer1: there is a no-idle policy in this channel, which means if you don't need anything else, we ask that you leave the channel so that others needing assistance are free to recieve it
<macer1> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> thanks
<macer1> I was hoping to watch what is going on here...
<ikonia> sorry, that's not something we allow at this time
<Myrtti> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<macer1> ok
<macer1> so I am leaving...
<macer1> bye
<ubottu> m4v called the ops in #ubuntu (g30)
<ikonia> Monotoko: hello, how can we help you today ?
<Monotoko> hey guys! I did something stupid about a week ago while playing with scripts in mIRC (pasted a bash.org quote in a lot of channels) and I got banned from #ubuntu
<Monotoko> I accepted the ban, but I'm just wondering when I can go back in...?
<ikonia> Monotoko: can you give me a minute please.
<Monotoko> sure
<ikonia> Monotoko: it will just take a few moment to grab the info I need
<Monotoko> sure I can wait :)
<ikonia> I don't believe that was a bash quote
<ikonia> I believe that was you just trying to get people to close their terminal windows
<ikonia> I don't believe it was a script either
<Monotoko> not a bash quote, a quote from bash.org
<ikonia> I don't believe a quote from bash.org
<Monotoko> it's a site with a lot of funny IRC quotes
<ikonia> and even if it was, I don't believe it was a script, as you joined and it was the first thing you said
<ikonia> that's my personal opinion.
<Monotoko> I connect through a BNC, I just started it up but okay...then how long is the ban for?
<ikonia> the fact that you used your nickname to "help" the quote be funny suggests you knew exactly what you where doing
<ikonia> the quote was "have just encounted a fatal error...press alt+f4 to fix immediatly"
<ikonia> you set your nickname to "you"
<ikonia> so you could do "/me have just encounted a fatal error...press alt+f4"
<ikonia> which would give you
<ikonia> you have just encounted a fatal error...press alt+f4
<Monotoko> yes, it was supposed to go into another channel that's the thing...I'm not denying that it came from me
<ikonia> have just encounted a fatal error...press alt+f4
<ikonia> which would look like a system error on screen
<Monotoko> it just went into every channel I was in at the time (across about 15 networks...)
<ikonia> it was supposed to go into one channel, but you managed to hit a whole lot from what I'm seeing
<Monotoko> yeah...a script gone wrong, and I'm sorry about it
<ikonia> ok, so if I remove the ban now, which I'm happy to do
<ikonia> you can assure me you will not run any scripts on the client that is connected to the ubuntu channel ?
<Monotoko> that would be amazing, and I won't do anything like that again
<ikonia> ok.
<Monotoko> thank you :)
<ikonia> ok, I've removed the ban, but please grow up and don't try to trick people into closing terminals.
<Monotoko> will do, thank you again for removing the ban
<ikonia> no problem.
<ikonia> you're welcome to leave this channel and join #ubuntu
<Monotoko> still unable to join...
<ikonia> try again
<Monotoko> I'm in :)
<Monotoko> ty
<ikonia> ok, great
<ubottu> peehs called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> this is getting old
<ikonia> Pici: did I put a ban forward on that guy or did I mess it up
<Pici> ikonia: different ip.
<ikonia> so I see
<ikonia>  *!*@173.231.43.118
<ikonia> took me a while to find it
<IdleOne> Lots of young people wanting to become ops/members for "vanity" reasons lately
<IdleOne> I fear Ubuntu is going the way of Hollywood
<oCean> Wait, there's an Ubuntu The Movie coming?
<IdleOne> in 3D
<oCean> Starring: All Your Fav Ops!
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (sdhasu appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (sdhasu appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (sdhasu appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<h00k> except this guy. I'll do sound and lighting.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-21
 * Pici gives jrib a cookie
<jrib> yum
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (newb appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<jpds> 09:43:06 < ~chatter> ALL OP'S PLEASE LEAVE
<jpds> This could get messy.
<ikonia> I imagine you can clean it up very quickly
<ikonia> I doubt that
<newb> <FloodBot1> You have been muted due to automatically detected abusive behavior. If this is in error, please /join #ubuntu-ops and ask for an op to help you. I got the message? I was only asking for help
<newb> that message*
<newb> hello?
<Tm_T> newb: please wait a moment and I'll check the issue
<newb> ok ty
<newb> I was asking why I couldn't play Asshole2 java Applet
<newb> locally & in my browser
<Tm_T> yes I see (the app name is, uh...)
<newb> in the browser it stops @ loading the sound files
<Tm_T> newb: could you try say hi to me in #ubuntu?
<Tm_T> ah, so you're not muted, just like I was reading it (:
<Tm_T> false alarm I suppose
<newb> ok so it was cos of the swear word?
<Tm_T> possibly, I don't know, but it didn't mute you anyway, so feel free to continue using #ubuntu (:
<newb> ok ty
<Tm_T> newb: you can leave this channel now, happy ircing
<newb> ok
<eagles0513875> hey guys may i pm someone about an issue im having
<bazhang> eagles0513875, whats the issue? ban ?
<eagles0513875> bazhang: mind if i pm you about it please
<eagles0513875> and its not relating to a ban
<eagles0513875> its relating to a particular individual and op
<bazhang> eagles0513875, go ahead
<bazhang> <Susan_> because..... Ubuntu will be ended
<bazhang> :0
<ikonia> odd
<Tm_T> hi
<bazhang> hi
<mneptok> hey! ho! LET'S GO!
<mneptok> wait .... 0920 is FAR too early for The Ramones.
<Tm_T> it is
<Tm_T> mneptok: how about Slade instead?
<mneptok> RUN RUNAWAY!
<Tm_T> "The Whole World's Goin' Crazee"
<Tm_T> a release party theme song?
<h00k> heh.
<mneptok> why does Terminator insist on opening links clicked in it in Firefox, when xdg knows that Chrome is installed and preferred?
<mneptok> and why does purging Firefox require i install Chromium, when Chrome is installed?
<mneptok> and why am i ranting here instead of using Chrome to go to LP?
<mneptok> DCC receipt from genii: 'STFU and go get coffee. and check your life priorities."
<mneptok> oooo! synchronicity!
<h00k> Sweet.
<genii-around> What?
<Tm_T> aww
<mneptok> genii-around: i was channeling you :)
<genii-around> Heh!
<Tm_T> genii doesn't use such language though
 * genii-around makes a nice large pot of coffee, passes the mugs around
<genii-around> Tm_T: Well, not in the channels which are supposed to be family-friendly at least :)
<Tm_T> like this one
<mneptok> what language? i was channeling genii ...
<mneptok> "STFU" when spoken by genii means "Sit there, friend. Unwind."
<Pici> hrm...
<ikonia> we don't allow the user that argument
 * Tm_T goes back debugging MS live meeting
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/694550/ regarding idefix' removal in #ubuntu-offtopic
<genii-around> My box locked up earlier :-/
<mneptok> rut roh.
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<Pici> I don't see anything for him.
<Pici> Just waiting for him to show up here.
<h00k> yep
<oCean> and he has spoken in #u earlier
<Pici> hrm
<ubottu> In ubottu, llutz said: no the link is broken
<Pici> ...
<h00k> er
<IdleOne> it links https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDBootOptions
<Pici> I know
<Pici> hmmmm
<Pici> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=diff&rev1=56&rev2=57#Common_Boot_Options perhaps should be stuck on there too?
<ubottu> wubw0b called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<oCean> uh
<ikonia> another hit and run from the same range
<h00k> fantastic.
<h00k> ikonia: this range: 173.231.48.1-255?
<Pici> More like 173.231.*
 * h00k checks bt
<ikonia> yeah, I think so, but it's tough to put something that wide
<h00k> yep.
<h00k> Oh, steven__
<Pici> yes
<h00k> the other was a .48 in the bt
<h00k> as was this
<Pici> oCean: hes a canonical guy.
<oCean> ah, well
<h00k> jtrucks: bot what
<jtrucks> h00k: nothing, actually. just grouping a nick :)
 * Pici eyes the staffers
<h00k> jtrucks: sure, sure... O.O
<pythonsnake> Can I get unban for #ubuntu please? I won't help anymore
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you're giving out bad advice, and mocking users in another channel,
<ikonia> you have a history of poor advice and attitude in the channel, you can stay out for the moment.
<pythonsnake> ok
<ikonia> thank you.
<pythonsnake> Can I join ubuntu-fr and other ubuntu channels ?
<ikonia> your welcome to join #ubuntu-fr
<pythonsnake> thanks
<pythonsnake> bye
<h00k> hello rww.
<rww> h00k: TOO SLOW, FLYBOY
<h00k> rww: I am here to discuss my ban in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> h00k: what ban in #ubuntu-offtopic
<h00k> rww: I wasn't actually gunna do it
<rww> I don't see a ban in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> what are you talking about
<h00k> it's magically gone!
<rww> so delusional
<h00k> rww: you must work for apple! all this magic!
 * h00k ducks
<h00k> it's true, I may be.
<rww> irww
<FreeNET> hello
<FreeNET> all
<rww> hi
<rww> something we can help you with?
<elky> FreeNET, Hi, did you join here for a reason?
<FreeNET> :(
<FreeNET> elky for my script
<FreeNET> sorry
<FreeNET> :(
<elky> Just so I know I understand you correctly, you're saying you got banned for a script?
<FreeNET> elky i fixed my script
<FreeNET> sorry for my bad english
<elky> FreeNET, so what does your quit message say now?
<FreeNET> elky pls unban me on channel ubuntu
<FreeNET> pls
<elky> <elky> FreeNET, so what does your quit message say now?
<elky> You're talking about a script. The issue was a quit message. I want to make sure we are talking about the same thing.
<FreeNET> elky yes
<FreeNET> for message me banned on channel
<FreeNET> :(
<FreeNET> i fix this message
<FreeNET> my english very bad :(
<rww> What did you fix it to? or, what is it now?
<FreeNET> no longer have this message
<tonyyarusso> Perhaps it would be useful for you to quit, then rejoin, so we can see the new message.
<FreeNET> tonyyarusso yes, no problems
<FreeNET> i promise
<FreeNET> [09/22/11:02:42:21] * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<FreeNET> :(
<rww> Yes, we're still waiting to see your new /quit message, since you still haven't quoted it to us.
<FreeNET> rww
<rww> yes?
<FreeNET> No.Hacking.No.Cracking.No.Fucking < message
<FreeNET> /cycle
<FreeNET> i fixed
<FreeNET> no message
<rww> FreeNET: okay, so when you /quit, no message at all shows up now?
 * jrib is somewhat surprised
<rww> huzzah
<tonyyarusso> Good stuff.  I must say I too am a little surprsed.
<FreeNET> 10x gus
<tonyyarusso> err, whatever that word is
<FreeNET> :)
<rww> FreeNET: Your ban in #ubuntu is now removed. Please look over our channel guidelines to make sure this problem doesn't re-occur, and /join #ubuntu to make sure you're correctly unbanned.
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<FreeNET> oki
<FreeNET> rww oki
<FreeNET> all 10x for help
<FreeNET> very very 10x
<elky> thanks rww
<elky> FreeNET, which country are you in?
<FreeNET> Bulgaria
<elky> FreeNET, Cool, I don't think there's a local team for Bulgaria yet :( Anyway, there's no need for you to stay in this channel :)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-22
<FreeNET> oki
<FreeNET> buy all :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> TheEvilPhoenix called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<TheEvilPhoenix> disregard the ops alert i triggered... the bot in question that i triggered it for left #ubuntu
<TheEvilPhoenix> ... or not
<ubottu> negispringfield called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> s0f called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<gry> TheEvilPhoenix, which one?
<TheEvilPhoenix> gry:  elky dealt with it
<TheEvilPhoenix> but now there's new causes
<TheEvilPhoenix> gry:  and elky has it under control
<elky> TheEvilPhoenix, was there anything else?
<IdleOne> TheEvilPhoenix: we appreciate your looking out :)
<Tm_T> hi idefix, how can we help you?
<idefix> hey, I thought I entered the offtopic room
<idefix> good morning btw
<idefix> it is nice and early in my country
<idefix> have a nice day
<idefix> why am I banned from #ubuntu-offtopic??
<Tm_T> idefix: I'm currently trying to look at it
<idefix> they kicked me temporarily as a warning yesterday
<idefix> after that I behaved quite ok I believe
<Tm_T> idefix: did you bring religion into the discussion after you were warned not to?
<idefix> no, I'm quite sure I didn't
<idefix> religion is always a difficult subject
<idefix> many people are annoyed by it
<idefix> Tm_T
<Tm_T> idefix: hmmm, but to me it looks quite clear you did bring religion into the discussion just before you did quit
<idefix> well, I said i was quite sure not 100% sure
<idefix> yesterday evening I had bible study again
<idefix> with whatever you are busy you talk about, that's just the way it is
<Tm_T> idefix: unfortunately that's not what we can let happen when it violates our channel rules
<Tm_T> you understand that?
<idefix> so I'm not allowed to say one single word about religion!?
<idefix> is there not a religious channel here somewhere?
<Tm_T> idefix: you are expected to leave the matter when someone asks, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Tm_T> within reason ofcourse
<idefix> anyway, you won't let me on so it's no use letting me read all that
<idefix> Tm_T
<Myrtti> idefix: we won't let you in if you've not read it
<Myrtti> quite a pickle
<Tm_T> idefix: I would have said "you won't be let in" already if it were that simple (:
<idefix> oh, ok
<idefix> I was just doing some chess studying
<Tm_T> idefix: please concentrate on this matter
<Myrtti> idefix: wakey wakey
<Tm_T> idefix: as this discussion doesn't appear to be important to you right now, I have to ask you to come back when it is so it can be dealt with required attention
<idefix> Our offtopic channels are designed to be places where people can be in company of others while talking about subjects that they enjoy.
<idefix> I have read it
<rww> did you read all of it
<rww> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<rww> seems to be relevant
<Tm_T> idefix: you do understand why you are directed here and why we are having this conversation?
<idefix> but still I'm quite sure I didn't talk about religion again after I was kicked.. are you sure that I did? do you have logs or something?
<idefix> I think I understand
<idefix> why I am directed heer
<Tm_T> idefix: I am in the channel, so I see whatever happens there
<idefix> it's a lot to remember
<idefix> the one file on the website you sent me
<idefix> I have an old brain in which it is difficult to retain all such information
<Tm_T> idefix: if you cannot comprehend and stick with our rules, then unfortunately you are not let back to the channel
<Tm_T> also, excuse that our (short) set of rules are lot to read to you while you are telling you're studying just doesn't fly
<idefix> instead of telling somebody what all you're NOT supposed to do, can't you just tell them what TO DO!?
<Tm_T> idefix: unfortunately that isn't possible
<idefix> be a nice swell guy with optimistic news!
<Myrtti> erh.
<Myrtti> you know, if we'd make a list of things that would have everything that is allowed specified and listed, the list would be longer than the one that has things you're not supposed to do
<idefix> do you know what's the difference between an optimist and a pessimist?
<Myrtti> I fail to see how it would be easier for your old brain to retain it
<idefix> my brain is not that old
<idefix> ok, I'll list whatever I read
<Tm_T> idefix: as you are not showing an interest to discuss this matter with the seriousness it requires, I have to ask you to come back when you are
<Tm_T> no point continuing now
<idefix> no reposting, no bot abuse
<Myrtti> an optimist IRC operator assumes good faith and gives a repeat offender the benefit of doubt
<Myrtti> a pessimist doesn't even negotiate, and bans
<idefix> actually what they told me was: an optimist thinks we live in the most beautiful world there is and a pessimist is afraid that this is true
<rww> I think our world is rather beautiful. Unfortunately, people keep trying to litter it with problematic things, and ignoring when they're asked to stop doing so.
<Tm_T> idefix: you may leave this channel now and come back when you're ready to be serious with this matter
<ubottu> moskva called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> this is getting really old
<jpds> некоторые люди.
<elky> looks russian to me, jpds
<elky> as in cyrillyc
<elky> as in cyrillic*
<jpds> elky: Reference to the nick above.
<elky> yes, i saw. i don't understand why you spoke russian to us though :P
<Myrtti> uhoh
<idefix> I've tried seriously to read the IRC Guidelines and request re-entrance in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> did you succeed in the attempt?
<idefix> many things are not allowed I didn't even know of you could do!
<rww> some of our users are very resourceful, yes :(
<idefix> I think it's all in my system now..
<idefix> so this is like the lounge of operators?
<rww> it's like an office
<rww> anyways, do you understand all of our guidelines and agree to follow them all in the future?
<idefix> yes!
<rww> do you understand why you were forwarded here, or shall I go over that?
<idefix> this is the place to unannoyingly be pointed out that you did wrong in the past
<rww> I meant more along the lines of are we clear on what it is the ops team feels you did wrong :)
<idefix> apparently I have talked about religion after I was kicked allthough I can't remember but I believe you if you say so
<idefix> as they said at work: we promise that we'll go to church on Sunday and we won't discuss work, now you shut up about religion on this normal week day
<rww> Alrighty. I've removed your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic. Please bear in mind our guidelines in the future, stop discussing a topic if asked to do so, and feel free to pop in here if you have questions :)
<idefix> kewl!
<idefix> ok now I remember it.. I said something about romans 6:23 just before leaving
 * rww nods
<idefix> what does this mean?  rww removes channel operator status from rww
<rww> idefix: I'm a channel operator on #ubuntu-offtopic. On freenode, we generally don't stay "opped up" all the time for a variety of reasons, so we ask ChanServ for operator access when needed (e.g. to remove a ban) and then remove it from ourselves when we're done.
<rww> you saw the last part of that.
<idefix> and is ChanServ a bot or a person?
<rww> ChanServ is a bot run by freenode
<Myrtti> idefix: is there anything else we can help you with?
<gry> MikeyADHD might sound slightly familiar to someone here
<LjL> i don't know him, but he's not earning any points so far
<gry> in the !ot channel now
<Tm_T> ah, new nick
<elky> !8ball
<elky> !8-ball
<elky> 8ball
<ikonia> !9ball
<elky> ikonia, KNUBBIG had an 8ball script going before, trying to check it's gone
<ikonia> sorry, I thought we where playing pool
<KNUBBIG> I'm sorry :(
<elky> heh
<KNUBBIG> didn't know it was running :(
<elky> KNUBBIG, that's ok. I had to remove you because someone else was being silly with a bot and you were responding to them...
<KNUBBIG> elky: okay, I unloaded it now. Sorry for that
<elky> cool, wait while i find the ban to remove it
<KNUBBIG> elky: thanks
<elky> KNUBBIG, can you try rejoining #ubuntu now?
<KNUBBIG> elky: works, thanks a lot
<elky> excellent, thanks for understanding
<KNUBBIG> elky: no problem, thanks for the notice and the fast help. Sorry for the disturbance :)
<elky> always best to unload that stuff when you've finished playing. else we have several people responding to silly playing in the support channel ;)
<KNUBBIG> :) yes, sorry. I once somehow put it in irssi's autorun and then forgot about it
<elky> heh
<KNUBBIG> but now it's gone from the autorun ;)
<elky> anyway, if you're all happy now, there's no need to stay here. have a nice day :)
<KNUBBIG> yes I know :) thank you for your help, and have a nice day, too. Byebye :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, macer1 said: ubottu: hello. my nick is macer1. do you know me now?
<h00k> why yes! I certainly do!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (jojo__ appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> * hook` (~iRC@cust-193-13-142-12.neotor.se) has joined #ubuntu
<IdleOne> !guidelines > DonaldStrachan
<h00k> bazhang: I saw that, yeah...
<h00k> I'm flattered.
<bazhang> troll detected
<h00k> Except I'm not really cool, so I don't know why someone would do that.
<bazhang> probably just a coincidence
<h00k> hopefully, or their judgement is quite bad :(
<IdleOne> stop being so modest, you know you're a ROCK STAR.
<h00k> yeah. totally. O.O
<IdleOne> Can I haz your autograph?
 * h00k breaks the tip of the pencil on purpose when writing
<h00k> sorry, don't know what happened there...
<bazhang> <mix22891> how do i run .msi file ?
<bazhang> via wine?
<Pici> yes.
<IdleOne> doesn't mean it will work but yeah
<Pici> steam :|
<IdleOne> steam will install
<popey> indeed
 * popey installed it and portal, worked fine
<ikonia> I wish I bought portal on the PC rather than the xbox, everyone I know bought it on the PC
<Myrtti> damnit
<Pici> ikonia: its free for a while
<Myrtti> I knew I forgot to do something
<Myrtti> portal was it
<ikonia> portal 2 sorry
<Tm_T> what, there's other games than nibble?
<ikonia> snake and jet set willy
<Pici> Chip's Challenge
<h00k> moon-buggy
<Tm_T> I heard a rumor that some japanese did a game about italian plumber, how odd subject, it can't be good
<h00k> there's also one about this small mammal that runs quite fast, and has another friend that is a fox.
<Tm_T> mammal?! heresy!
<h00k> Of this type: http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kyq2yz5HNM1qb5udjo1_400.jpg
<bazhang> <Gredeu> depends diapers due to irritable bowel syndrm starting at age 50 is a very serious offense against ubuntu
<bazhang> that seems offtopic
<Gredeu> $6,000,000
<Gredeu> oops
<Gredeu> -0
<bazhang> ?
<Gredeu> i shouldn't be banned from ubuntu-offtopic
<h00k> what
<mneptok> h00k: a friend had a pet hedgehog. they ... aren't really so interactive. more like having a mammalquarium.
<h00k> mneptok: ah, that's too bad. Interactive pets are fun
<mneptok> agreed.
 * genii-around wings his pet rock at someone
<ubottu> Marsha called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<h00k> another hit-and-run?
<Pici> They're still there though
<h00k> hit-and-idle
<genii-around> Pici: I imagine you now as that hotel clerk who immediately pops up from under the counter when you hit the bell and goes: "Yess?"
<h00k> Hah!
<Pici> genii-around: I do tend to do that, don't I?
<h00k> Marsha is back, I can watch while I'm on lunch here
<Pici> I sent them a pm before I removed, no response.
<genii-around> Pici: Heh, yup!
<ubottu> dryad called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> Whats with these drive-by-¡ops calls lately
<jpds> I say that we all reply to them in channel to scare them off.
<ikonia> it's not exactly a massive disruption is it, you look in and they have gone, you've wasted 5 seconds of my time
<ubottu> rst8 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> ...
<jpds> Worked.
<pythonsnake> Hi everyops
<pythonsnake> Could I get unban for #ubuntu ?
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> pythonsnake: hang a second, let me take a look
<pythonsnake> ok
<h00k> pythonsnake: Do you understand why you were removed and banned
<pythonsnake> yes, for giving bad help
<pythonsnake> and mocking
<pythonsnake> I'm sorry
<h00k> pythonsnake: Since it was just yesterday, I'm going to ask you to check back when ikonia is available to discuss it
<h00k> pythonsnake: I would recommend waiting a few days before you check back.
<h00k> pythonsnake: in the meantime, please read our guidelines
<pythonsnake> meh, okay
<h00k> !guidelines > pythonsnake
<ubottu> pythonsnake, please see my private message
<h00k> pythonsnake: and make sure you're familiar with our code of conduct in the Ubuntu channels
<pythonsnake> Thanks
<h00k> !coc > pythonsnake
<pythonsnake> I find #ubuntu a bit rude..
<h00k> pythonsnake: is there anything else I can help you with in here?
<h00k> pythonsnake: I'm sorry you find it rude, but understand the massive amount of people in the channel, things like mocking aren't very constructive in the environment
<h00k> pythonsnake: and giving bad advice or help to people can be quite damaging
<IdleOne> funny, I asked you not to be rude in #ubuntu yesterday.
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: lol
<IdleOne> it isn't funny
<pythonsnake> h00k: okay
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: you just said it was funny
<IdleOne> you claim that the channel is rude but you were the one being asked to be nicer.
<IdleOne> anyway, I think h00k had the best idea when he said to take a few days.
<h00k> pythonsnake: if you don't mind /part ing, and stopping back
<h00k> as we have a no-idle policy.
<pythonsnake> stopping back ?
<h00k> pythonsnake: re-joining in a few days
<pythonsnake> ok
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (61))
<rww> lies ^
<rww> My professor just told class to use repositories instead of compiling software. <3
<Corey> rww: Ooh. Which class is this?
<IdleOne> Give that professor a cookie
<IdleOne> give them a bag of cookies
<PerfieM> Hi
<gry> hi
<IdleOne> Can we help you PerfieM ?
<PerfieM> Oh wow, IdleOne, I had no idea you would be here
<IdleOne> aren't I always?
<PerfieM> I was gonna ask tho, is it too late to apologize?
<Corey> PerfieM: This isn't a social channel, as you're well aware.
<Corey> What can we do for you?
<PerfieM> Corey: I'm have a mature conversation with IdleOne, please hold.
<IdleOne> PerfieM: never to late to apologize, but the ban will not be removed.
<PerfieM> IdleOne: Fair nuff, I'm sorry tho, I did want to become an op, but I was out of line when I called out rww for being a hater
<IdleOne> heh, apology accepted.
<IdleOne> anything else?
<PerfieM> Excellent.
<PerfieM> No, that is all.
<rww> Corey: intro to Linux and systems programming
<tonyyarusso> rww: Wait, there are professors who know what they're talking about?  Whoda thunk?
<rww> tonyyarusso: I was surprised.
<tonyyarusso> My professor last night spent like 20 minutes telling us about classy networks :(
<rww> lol
<tonyyarusso> it's like "Um, if I have a time machine, why do I need this class?"
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Praet0rian appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<rww> lies ^
<Pici> meh
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-23
<ubottu> macer1 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<rww> dealing with it ^
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (jojo_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<PerfieM> Why, hello there
<rww> hi PerfieM
<PerfieM> is mquin a oper too?
<PerfieM> ohh, I see
<IdleOne> PerfieM: Why did you join here?
<PerfieM> Well, I joined #ubuntu but I got forwarded here
<PerfieM> IdleOne: I just can't seem to stay away :(
<IdleOne> ok well, stop trying to join #ubuntu because the ban will not be removed and you won't be forwarded here.
 * rww ponders how to parse that sentence
<IdleOne> Please part the channel now.
<PerfieM> Can't I just hang out?
<PerfieM> Now that we're all friends and stuff?
<rww> Nope. Idle policy, and all that.
<IdleOne> PerfieM: no.
<PerfieM> I promise I wont talk :3
<PerfieM> It makes me feel "apart of the team" even if I actually cant be :(
<IdleOne> PerfieM: no.
<rww> PerfieM: once you become an #ubuntu* core op or freenode staff, you can hang out here to your heart's content.
<PerfieM> IdleOne: Please?? :(
<rww> until such time, please /part :)
<ikonia> elky: I'm not sure this guy is playing straight, he wants to change the mount options, then why is he trying these fantasy commands and looking for volume control packages
<elky> yeah, im confused now too
<elky> he's got to that post by searching for pretty much exactly the task he's doing
<elky> it's an xyproblem he's asking y. we need to know x.
<elky> lol forever
<ikonia> forensic live cd
<ikonia> and at that point....I'm out
<ikonia> maybe the command ubuntu-make-cd -forensic-mode would help
<elky> lol
<elky> urlin2u needs to back off like whoa
<bazhang> <Linda> hoer  <--- I am guessing that's not nice
<LjL> no, it's whore
<ubottu> Trivia_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> augh
<Tm_T> was it ! or $ for banforward?
<Myrtti> both work, $ officially
<bazhang> $
<Tm_T> awww, I keep failing (:
<Myrtti> don't worry though, I doubt he'll ever come back to the channel
<Myrtti> none of them have
<Myrtti> it's a campaign of some sort
<Tm_T> I would like to notice if he does
<ikonia> it's a bit of a poor campaign, they need to up their game (hi if you're reading the logs)
<elky> ...
<Myrtti> yeah...
<Myrtti> hnhhnnnhnnnggggghhh
<ikonia> try eating prunes
<elky> haha
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, vibhav said: !se is ah-berg Richiie: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntu support hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<Tm_T> uh...
<ikonia> where is se ?
<Tm_T> Sweden
<ikonia> so vibhav is now using google translate to update factoids randomly.....
<bazhang> copy and pasting the command I used
<ikonia> ahh, he's correted a gramma error
<Tm_T> if it's an error
<ikonia> I assume it is, but I don't know
<LjL> it's not
<Tm_T> I have forgotten most of what I have learnt about swedish grammar, but I was assuming it's not an error (:
<Myrtti> !se ~= s/support/stöd/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, vibhav said: !in is  हिंदी भाषा में मदद आपको #ubuntu-in में मिलगी | धन्यवाद!
<gry> this bot has an ignore list I'm guessing
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> more of a command
<Myrtti> gry: no, we have an ignore list
<vibhav> was this fine
<ubottu> In ubottu, vibhav said: !forget
<Myrtti> how about no
<vibhav> why Myritti?
<Myrtti> there's a tabulator in your keyboard, use it
<vibhav> tabulator?
<Myrtti> you can use it for completing nicknames
<Myrtti> right above the caps lock key
<vibhav> I mean my edit request
<Myrtti> for all we know, you could have just made exactly the same kinds of mistakes with that factoid as you tried with !se
<Myrtti> so we're not going to approve it
<vibhav> Myritti - I get good grades in Hindi
<vibhav> :)
<ikonia> vibhav: what is wrong with the current factoid
<LjL> what would that word that Google translates as "Milgi" mean, vibhav?
<Myrtti> hm, let me check my informant about something
<LjL> ikonia: actually nothing, since #ubuntu-in mandates English anyway
<vibhav> dude?
<LjL> which is entirely silly, but whatever
<ikonia> ok, so why are we looking at changing a factoid that's fine
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> :(
<ikonia> LjL: it's something to do with dilect, one of the operators there explained that to me ages ago
<LjL> it's probably something to do with people whining about Hindi being the official language of India
<vibhav> bunk the factoid , when am I unmuted?
<ikonia> vibhav: when you can show you can participate properly in the channel
<ikonia> vibhav: as I told you, we'll contact you.
<vibhav> one more chance?
<vibhav> Ill participate properly
<ikonia> vibhav: you've had a lot of chances, your using offtopic, I suggest you continue to do so
<vibhav> No copy paste . I promise :)
<ikonia> vibhav: we'll let you know when the situation changes
<ikonia> vibhav: the idea of not messing with things you don't understeand
<ikonia> eg: you don't speak Swedish, but you tried to change the factoid.
<ikonia> understand even.
<vibhav> sorry
<vibhav> I lost my connection
<ikonia> not a problem
<ikonia> that's fine,
<vibhav> umm?
<ikonia> you're not responsible for your connection, it's fine, these things happen
<vibhav> unmute please?
<ikonia> vibhav: sorry, not at this time.
<vibhav> please?
<ikonia> vibhav: we'll let you know when the situation changes
<Tm_T> aww
<bazhang> ionite knows all that
<IdleOne> the !puregnome factoid hasn't been updated for Unity, not sure it will remove everything.
<IdleOne> might leave a few packages behind
<ubottu> Jizm called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> I wonder what is the source of ops call, who/where it was first used
<jussi> !-ops
<ubottu> ops-#ubuntu-ops has no aliases - added by tsimpson on 2010-05-31 16:32:06 - last edited by Seveas on 2007-11-01 16:41:11
<ubottu> ops aliases: kops, op, calltheops, call the ops - added by Seveas on 2006-07-29 12:54:12 - last edited by Flannel on 2011-09-05 18:02:31
<Pici> At one time it was aliased to !medic
<jussi> I guess go look at the logs for around that date there when seveas added it
<IdleOne> or ask seveas.
<IdleOne> probably won't get the answer you'd expect though
<Tm_T> I mean, was the same or siimilar call system used elsewhere on IRC before ubot(t)u?
<IdleOne> there used to be an eggdrop script that would msg channel ops in emrgency iirc
<IdleOne> not sure if it was triggered by users or not
<Tm_T> why I'm asking is that I am amused every time someone uses ops call on a channel where is no bot acting on it
<Tm_T> and I wonder if the use of the call has originated from ours
<jussi> its used elsewhere?
<IdleOne> I see it in #freenode now and then
<Flannel> I see it in other various channels sometimes too.
<ubottu> omgwut called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> ^ drive by
<h00k> yep.
<h00k> Did I do that manual forward correct?
<IdleOne> *!*@173.254.203.39$#ubuntu-ops
<IdleOne> you forgot the $
<h00k> ah craps.
<h00k> I think I fixed it.
<h00k> in a one-liner
<IdleOne> you did
<h00k> score.
<mneptok> h00k 1  ||  Freenode-specific IRC syntax 1
<mneptok> but the season is far from over.
<topyli> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<topyli> so what was the new syntax again? /me goes to look
<topyli> ah, the old one is still in place
<topyli> !no im is <reply> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also  !Kopete
<ubottu> I'll remember that topyli
<topyli> grr
<topyli> !no im is <reply> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ubottu> I'll remember that topyli
<charlie-tca> pidgin is still in Xubuntu be default
<topyli> hrm
<topyli> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<topyli> !no im is <reply> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<ubottu> I'll remember that topyli
<topyli> pidgin is probably default in lubuntu too
<Myrtti> mmm
<h00k> mneptok: I try. I really do ;)
<Corey> jtrucks: Something we can help you with?  (kidding, kidding)
<jtrucks> haha
<Tm_T> oy, lorry!
 * Tm_T hides
<h00k> norly, what do you need.
 * h00k ducks
<Koheleth> Still band from off topic I see, can it be removed please?
<Koheleth> banned even
<Koheleth> any chance of a ban removal guys?
<LjL> let me check
<LjL> uh sorry, too long of a track record for me to consider removing the ban. you'll have to come back when the ones who placed it are around.
<Koheleth> track record :)
<Koheleth> first time ban
<Koheleth> thanks anyway
<LjL> Koheleth: first time ban but followed by many strange things
<LjL> it's something i need to discuss with other ops
<Koheleth> Strange, like what, just having a gas on off topic :)
<LjL> strange like having 14 bantracker entries
<Koheleth> whats bantrackers?
<Koheleth> not tried to evade the ban at all if thats what it means
<LjL> a place that keeps track of kicks and bans
<LjL> no, i know you didn't
<LjL> but you were kicked from here, kicked from #ubuntu etc
<Koheleth> only banned once?
<LjL> actual *bans* yes, i can see only one. there's a couple of mutes though.
<Koheleth> never really explained to me, just someone with a beef
<Koheleth> ah, ok
<Koheleth> prefer mutes
<Koheleth> anyway, thanks will try later
<LjL> Koheleth: i just can't remove a ban like this without first talking with the people who set it, sorry.
<Koheleth> sure ok, its ikonia who deed the dirty deed lol
<Koheleth> said a week but its plus now so I thought I woulf check in
<Koheleth> would
<Koheleth> I am ok on bunt+1 so thats ok
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (David__ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<rww> lies ^
<popey> 22:12:32 -!- sammmm [~Samuel@cpc5-cwma8-2-0-cust154.7-3.cable.virginmedia.com] has joined #ubuntu-uk
<popey> samafk?
<rww> popey: /whois would imply so
<rww> in that it says samuel-notafk in it
<ikonia> popey: I had hoped he's gone for good.
<popey> ah there we go
<popey> he's been coming back recently talking about rather unsavoury personal issues in the channel
<popey> I've not been online when he's been around
<popey> he seems to be less of an issue now
<popey> maybe growing up
<popey> *shock*
<ikonia> no,
<ikonia> I've seen him in a few other channels as samual-afk or samual-not-afk
<ikonia> still a fool.
<ikonia> not seen him join an ubuntu channel for a while, hence my hope he'd gone
<popey> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-24
<rww> gods, Rurd2di's still hopping in and out of ##f_y_c since I banforwarded them from -unregged. Some peoples' clients.
<bullgard4> rww: ping
<rww> bullgard4: Howdy. As I mentioned in PM, ikonia banned you from #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 earlier today for crossposting between the two channels.
<bullgard4> rww: I know that.
<rww> I'm guessing at some point in the past, you've read our IRC Guidelines. They do say not to do this, and you've probably seen us say in #ubuntu a lot that #ubuntu is for support with released versions of Ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 is for the current devel release.
<rww> That rule is in place because getting support in two different channels at the same time duplicates our helpers' efforts and causes confusion.
<rww> According to ikonia, you've also been told not to do this several times over the past few weeks.
<rww> Given all the above, please explain why you continued doing it?
<bullgard4> rww: The statement: "causes confusion." in general is not true. I t may be true in some special cases.
<rww> bullgard4: I disagree with that. Regardless, it's the reason why the rule is in place, and is based on the experience of our IRC team. If you disagree with that reason, you may bring it up at an IRC Council meeting, but you may not ignore it while it's in effect.
<bullgard4> rww: I'd like to bring it up at an IRC council meeting. How can I do this?
<rww> bullgard4: The agenda for the IRC Council meetings is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda . You'd add it there, and the meeting information is on that page
<Myrtti> sisters moving day... if theres anything that needs specifically my attention, I most likely wont be online
<Myrtti> just as FYI
<rww> Myrtti: k
<Myrtti> ♥
<bullgard4> rww: I cannot be online at  that time because I have an obligation in a social project in real live in my home town. Reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda, I did not understand  i.) Are these meeting public onlin? ii.) Where do they meet in cyberspace iii.) Can I make an agenda proposal in advance to the next meeting on the coming sunday although I cannot take part?...
<bullgard4> ...iv.) Can you explain what means the line 'Fixed Action Items' > Send meeting minutes to 'ubuntu-irc mailing list'?
<rww> bullgard4: i) yes, see irclogs.ubuntu.com ii) #ubuntu-meeting, iii) that wouldn't be useful, since nobody agrees with you on the crossposting rule who will be attending afaik, iv) fixed action items are actions that take place every meeting
<rww> you could email irc-council at lists.ubuntu.com instead if you wanted them to go over it with you outside of a meeting, I guess
<bullgard4> rww: Thank you very much for your information.. I need more time to think the matter over. At this moment I am sympathetic to email irc-council at lists.ubuntu.com at some later date.
<IdleOne> bullgard4: if there is nothing else please don't idle in this channel.
<bullgard4> rww: I will leave now this channel.
<ubottu> MeanEYE called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> ignore
<bazhang> now in #freenode
<ikonia> yup
<topyli> i think bullgard might be best served by writing a (good) email to the irc list with such policy change suggestions. if the team likes the suggestion, it might be easier to push through in a meeting
<topyli> (not this particular suggestion though)
<ikonia> nothing wrong with making a request
<ikonia> I don't think allowing cross-posting for stable/non-stable in #ubuntu/+1 is a good suggestion personally either.
<topyli> nope
<bazhang> overturning the crossposting rule? is that even remotely likely to happen?
<rww> no
<ikonia> to be honest, I don't think it's a genuine request
<ikonia> I think he's just trying to argue as he won't stop doing it
<ikonia> I spoke to him a few times and he understand and said he's stop doing it,
<topyli> bazhang: nope, i was just musing on the general idea of suggestions and how to best go about them
<bazhang> topyli, ok thanks
<topyli> ikonia: heh, more likely
<ikonia> just my opinion, he's finally got busted, so he's trying to argue it
<bazhang> s0126h trolling ##linux earlier seems similar now
<ikonia> thanks bazhang
<ikonia> his last question/comment seems to confirm that too
<bazhang> <s0126h> does linux run better on intel or amd   etc etc etc
<ikonia> yeah, I saw it
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1433 users, 2 overflows, 1435 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1433 users, 2 overflows, 1435 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1431 users, 2 overflows, 1433 limit))
<bazhang> <Amaranth1> Hello all. I am a new user to Ununtu, and need some help, anyone free?
<bazhang> huh?
<rww> Amaranth1 != Amaranth
<ikonia> 09:27 < Amaranth1> Hello all. I am a new user to Ununtu, and need some help,
<ikonia> ahhh beat me to it
<bazhang> yep odd though
<rww> Not really. It's a word :)
<Amaranth> heh
<rww> Maybe both of them really like Nightwish :3
 * rww runs
<ikonia> they must be the only two
<Amaranth> arg
<elky> it's also a pretty purple crystal
<Amaranth> stupid nightwish stealing my name
<Amaranth> it means immortal, leave me alone :P
<rww> so what you're saying is you can't be /killed
<bazhang> :0
<elky> hah
<elky> it's also a type of grain
<rww> ikonia: recently unvoiced in #defocus for chatting about the same thing, btw.
<ikonia> ta, he's had his warning
<ikonia> netsplitting has messed up my channel list again
<ikonia> rww: just hit ##slackware with it despite being told not to
<pythonsnake> Hello
<rww> hi
<pythonsnake> Can I get an unban for #ubuntu ?
<pythonsnake> Could I get an unban for the channel #ubuntu please ?
<bazhang> pythonsnake, why were you banned in the first place
<pythonsnake> because of bad helping and mocking
<pythonsnake> I'm sorry
<pythonsnake> does that mean a "no" ?
<LjL> pythonsnake: he's probably just looking up things in the logs
<pythonsnake> ah ok
<bazhang> pythonsnake, lets be 100% clear on this
<bazhang> if there is a continuance of the past mocking/bad advice etc the ban will be much longer term
<bazhang> pythonsnake, please read the code of conduct and the guidelines for the ubuntu channels
<bazhang> !coc | pythonsnake
<ubottu> pythonsnake: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<bazhang> !guidelines | pythonsnake
<ubottu> pythonsnake: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pythonsnake> ok
<pythonsnake> bazhang: I won't do it again
<LjL> pythonsnake: see if you can rejoin
<pythonsnake> Thank you & have a nice day
<pythonsnake> Hello
<ikonia> pythonsnake: sorry, that was totally my fault
<pythonsnake> ikonia banned me for ban dodging
<pythonsnake> ah okay
<ikonia> it was totally my mistake, very sorry, please re-join with appologies
<pythonsnake> No problem
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you're welcome to leave this channel, again with applogies
<pythonsnake> ?
<pythonsnake> why
<ikonia> because there is a no idle rule in this channel, as you know.
<LjL> pythonsnake: people are not supposed to idle here
<pythonsnake> ah this channel? SOrry
<ikonia> (sorry chaps) he joined with a different nick and changed to his other nick as I came back to my desk, didn't see LjL remove the ban
<elky> o.O
<elky> Because the first thing that comes to mind when someone says "linux from scratch" is ubuntu...
<ikonia> I didn't help him in LFS ans he was just spamming the channel with
<ikonia> 12:04 < firas> Kernel.org is down so i cant install some packages
<ikonia> 12:04 < firas> Kernel.org is down so i cant install some packages
<ikonia> etc
<ikonia> over and over again
<ikonia> and he's just rejoined and started again so I'll ban him
<ikonia> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/chapter03/packages.html
<ikonia> the book even gives him the urls
<ikonia> he's not going to get very far....
<elky> mhm
<jrib> so backtrack logs you in as root and the irc channel bans root as ident... that's somewhat amusing...
<rww> I find it hilarious, personally.
<ikonia> jrib: that's changed in the currect dev release.
<ikonia> (so obviously a target for the next release)
<oCean> was pythonsnake's ban removed?
<oCean> It seems he's still ban dodging, right?
<IdleOne> last i checked it was removed
<IdleOne> this is about 12-15 hours ago
<oCean> hm, by LjL apparently?
<IdleOne> hmm maybe a little less, more like 8 hours ago
<oCean> but BT says ikonia removed him for ban dodging, after that
<IdleOne> <ikonia> (sorry chaps) he joined with a different nick and changed to his other nick as I came back to my desk, didn't see LjL remove the ban
<oCean> aah, ok
<oCean> IdleOne: thanks. Let's see how that goes
<ikonia> daddy_ pm'ing me with abuse
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu daddy_ tried to talk to stop in channel abuse, responded with pm abuse
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> check Logan_ 's quit message? excessive, or OK
 * rww shrugs
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-25
<elky> obnoxious, but no different to someone putting half a novel in there really
<bazhang> hehe
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Any reason you haven't kicked qzt?
<Jordan_U> s/z/x/
<bazhang> Jordan_U, trying to catalyze via PM
<Jordan_U> OK.
<bazhang> ilogic bears watching
<Jordan_U> bazhang: If you aren't actively in the process of anything I'm going to ban qxt.
<Jordan_U> And I guess freenode staff should be contacted about the clear intention of continual ban evasion?
<qxt> qin your just mad because your from China and got a really small rick dick. What are you going to do cry.
 * rww giggles
<Flannel> yay forwards
<rww> qxt: Howdy. Have a couple of minutes to talk?
<qxt> if you can help me with a subprocess with the ipSec of OpenBSD sure
<qxt> I am coding atm
<qxt> what would you like to talk about
<rww> qxt: not really, no. Would you mind staying out of #ubuntu until you get done coding and then pop back here? I think chatting about your behavior would be a bit more productive than playing cat and mouse.
<qxt> we are legion we are one
<qxt> who should stay out?
<rww> Yes, yes, I know. Anonymous and ED and all that. Regardless, it does get a bit boring after a while, and I'm sure we both have more interesting things to do :)
<qxt> We are not "really" anon
<rww> Anyways, when you get done tinkering with IPsec, let me know and we'll have a chat :)
<qxt> it done and we are wondering why weev took out Freenode a few years ago?
<rww> I think he was bored and finds that sort of thing amusing.
<qxt> We like irc. Have our own servers. Was dumb of him to do that.
<qxt> Nice guy though
<qxt> Sucks the Feds nailed him for the ipad thing
<qxt> so you see some headers...wow
<qxt> should we change them?
<rww> Not really. I ran across him right before he got v&. Was a bit tedious.
<qxt> irssi xchat bitchx
<rww> Anyway, this is unrelated to your ban in #ubuntu. Let's chat about that?
<qxt> rww you know him'???
<qxt> he is the nicest and funnest guy on earth
<qxt> and the biggest troll
<rww> I've banned him a few times, does that count?
<rww> Anyway, yes. qxt. We seem to have a bit of a problem. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, and only Ubuntu technical support, but you were being more than a bit offtopic and uncivil. Do you think you could perhaps behave more?
<qxt> tell me what you think about weev?
<rww> qxt: I just said, I don't know him well, and we didn't exactly get along smashingly when we ran up against each other :(
<rww> qxt: Would you kindly discuss our current issue, though?
<qxt> rww how did he take out Freenode. Is it true it became and admin here.
<qxt> rww I know the story...
<rww> qxt: If I remember correctly, he got lilo's i-line password from somewhere. It was before my time, though.
<qxt> rww not quite. He impersonated the right ppl. Social engineering was his game.
<qxt> rww wow 23 VPN services to choose from. Some with almost 2000 server. I like this set up!
<qxt> rww you need any help with anything. Want something tested ?
<rww> qxt: Yes, I'm well aware of how easy it is to evade bans. Like I said, it's also really boring and not very impressive. Probably best if we don't.
<rww> qxt: nah, I'm just watching Doctor Who, not working on any programming right now
<qxt> rww I was thinking more on the lines of RFI or something.
<qxt> Dr who cool
<qxt> old school stuff
<rww> qxt: So yes. Any thoughts about your behavior in #ubuntu earlier?
<qxt> This is not my name as you looked and no I never hang out in the Ubuntu channel
<qxt> lol you saw the name suckitnun. The kid in me came out when I saw that in twisted wireshark
<rww> Alrighty. We have a bit of an issue, then. I can't let you back in there unless you're going to be on-topic (meaning: ask or answer support questions) and civil (meaning: not calling people gay repeatedly, which is a really boring insult anyway).
<qxt> rww not sure what VPNs you might have banned but Ill make you a deal
<rww> And we could go down the route where you use a bunch of VPNs and we ban them over and over, and both sides waste a whole lot of time, but it's been done over and over again in the past and it's really not that fun.
<qxt> Since I am thinking about others who use those IPs who are not trolls unban them.
<rww> Yeah, that's another issue with that path.
<qxt> rww I have 23 VPN companies to choose from. Each with like 2000 servers as said. I dont care really about me.
<rww> qxt: I know. I have a fairly large list of proxy servers, myself. Nothing to really get excited over :\
<qxt> you have fake headers and don't know if I am Goatse Security or some script kiddy.
<qxt> yeah the debian thing is half right though.
<qxt> Or if I hacked somebodies VPN account
<qxt> dang that Hydra!
<gry> the latter then I guess
<qxt> good guess
<rww> Alrighty, this is all fairly irrelevant, as I mentioned. Can we move on?
<qxt> checkconnection() { echo "Checking connection in $check_wait seconds..."; while [[ 1 ]]; do sleep $check_wait; echo "Checking connection..."; _tunnels=$(ifconfig -s tun 2>/dev/null); IFS=$'\n'; _tunnels=( $_tunnels ); if [[ ${#_tunnels[@]} -gt $tunnels ]]; then echo "VPN connected.";
<qxt> ooops
<qxt> well I am getting tired. Its late on on the moon. Be nice to the poor vic that was hacked. Not sure whos account this is.
<qxt> See ya
<rww> Heh, I hope you're thanking onryo for that script :)
<rww> sigh
<bazhang> <Evollana> StepNjump: bazhang read my name backward. You know who I am, be nice and we will be nice.
<bazhang> qxt I guess
<elky> in reference to laptop screens... <Evollana> raldu Get some sand paper and rub that gloss out. I did. Use a fine grit though.
<elky> ...
<rww> bazhang: no idea. Evollana's using shellmix, which is a crappy shell host but not the VPNs qxt was talking about.
<bazhang> rww, the reference to 'we' was what made me suspect that
<rww> mhm
<rww> oh well, if they're mostly behaving now...
<bazhang> indeed
<bazhang> <s0126h> does ubuntu use  APT or zypper
<bazhang> usual nonsense
<bazhang> a PPA of unity ?
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> * amin` has quit (Ping timeout: 256 seconds)
<bazhang> * Evollana is now known as qxt
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> ignore the first line
<qxt> sup bazhang ? thought we had a deal? Been helping more ppl out with there Ubuntu problems then that whole # for the last hour and then you mute me?
<qxt> their*
<bazhang> qxt, excuse me?
<qxt> bazhang, yeah and I asked you if you still hate me
<bazhang> qxt, what deal was this
<qxt> bazhang you know that I was Evollana
<qxt> bazhang, when I logged in I said Ill be nice if you are nice
<bazhang> qxt, I certainly suspected
<bazhang> being muted and then ban evading, don't recall any deal involved
<bazhang> rww, your ban if I am not mistaken
<qxt> bazhang, did you not miss the talk rww and I had?
<bazhang> qxt, since he set the ban, you can discuss with him
<qxt> bazhang, lol, I am not worried about the ban thing. Got zillions of servers. rww said their was no point in banning me and that it was a cat and mouse game. He was not impressed etc. Asked me to chill out a while before I bothered that #
<qxt> Thing is that I was just bored of programming and decided to help ppl out as you saw.
<bazhang> qxt, no idea you are addressing me on this. the ban is set by rww . please standby to discuss with him.
<qxt> bazhang, I don't give the fat on a frogs fat ass about the ban. It was when I changed my name back to qxt that you muted me.
<bazhang> qxt, thats not correct
<qxt> bazhang, really.....
<bazhang> yes.
<bazhang> as he does not seem to be around feel free to drop by later to discuss with him qxt
<qxt> so why was I in there for like 2 hours and even talked to you as Evollana and had zero problems.
<bazhang> I dont pre-emptively ban based on suspicions
<IdleOne> qxt: do your logs show anybody setting a +q after you changed nick back to qxt ?
<qxt> bazhang I don't care about the ban. What pissed me off is that I kept my end of the deal
<bazhang> there was never a deal..
<qxt> bazhang, rww asked to to refrain from # for a little while before I went back.
<qxt> bazhang, I take it that Dr. Who is over so if you are not pm'n him now ask.
<IdleOne> qxt: do your logs show anybody setting a +q after you changed nick back to qxt ?
<qxt> bazhang, looking
<qxt> bazhang, was in shell using irssi and closed it.
<qxt> This VM is using xchat but I was not in # then.
<qxt> Even if the headers say something else. I change them all the time
<bazhang> qxt, well, regardless there was never a deal, you perhaps misunderstood. feel free to come back to discuss with rww as he seems to have headed off to sleep.
<qxt> bazhang, I really don't think you have much say in when and where I go. You decide if I am going to be nice though.
<qxt> bazhang, and if you dont think that I was being and assist to that # I dont know what is.
<bazhang> qxt, there is no karma. follow the code of conduct and the guidelines in the channel, please.
<qxt> bazhang, are you nuts. read the last 2 hours of help I was giving ppl under the name Evollana
<qxt> bazhang, and nobody including you have dyslexia. Since you did not read my name backward.
<IdleOne> We did, consider yourself lucky we let you stay in the channel with the nick.
<IdleOne> Please come back in the morning and talk to rww.
<qxt> IdleOne, ah come on. I know you have a little smirk on your face.
<qxt> rww we going to have a ban war again.... sighhhhhh
<qxt> IdleOne, are you the also known as Xc1le on the BackTrack team?
<IdleOne> that isn't me, no.
<IdleOne> never even tried backtrack.
<qxt> IdleOne, kk, he was a dev there.
<qxt> IdleOne, cool guy/nice guy btw
<IdleOne> thanks I try
<IdleOne> oh, you mean him.
<qxt> IdleOne, yeah he was/is I dont know you well enough.
<IdleOne> qxt: How about you take the rest of the night off and give our ops a break, come back in the morning and talk to rww about this ok?
<qxt> Yeah its like 6pm here in Hawaii.... should get some sleep maybe.
<qxt> IdleOne, I am soooo not worried about the bans... its just that I said I would be nice if... and I was.
<IdleOne> 6:30 actually. So can you please part this channel.
<qxt> IdleOne, Yeah you know rww must be English I would guess
<qxt> IdleOne, god is in the details
<IdleOne> Don't see how that is relevant but it isn't a fact he has hidden.
<qxt> IdleOne, who would watch Dr. Who at the hour I talk to him
<qxt> rww a guess
<qxt> IdleOne, I like to guess things. I pllandfyyyy dumb. Never show my cards
<qxt> IdleOne, good night
<IdleOne> Good night.
<bazhang> well played IdleOne
<Catson> Hey anyone?
<LjL> hi
<Myrtti> whazzup
<popey> Word.
<elky> Catson, is there something we can help you with?
<elky> Catson, why are you here?
<LjL> i suspect because he thought he couldn't speak in #ubuntu, which might have been a glitch with the floodbots
<elky> ah, he wasn't showing up in the tracker
<elky> did they mute all the things?
<LjL> he's muted by default because he's a webchat user
<elky> ah
<LjL> one of the floodbots crashed earlier, i'm thinking the exception might not have got set for him
<elky> well i see him chatting in backscroll
<elky> so it did work at some point
<LjL> yeah
<elky> Catson, i'm going to remove you from here because we like to keep the channel clear of idlers so we know who needs attention. if you have further issues with the channels, you can come back and talk to us about them
<bazhang> just can't wait for 11.10 release
<ikonia> LjL: am I reading this right ? you seem to be up on this technology
<knome> bazhang, is it out?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Lantizia said: !op rosalinda is PM'ing new arrivals for sex cams
<ikonia> pythonsnake: why do you keep stating "kubuntu / KDE is awesome" randomly to people
<pythonsnake> because I love it
<pythonsnake> I wish to discuss my remova :)
<ikonia> pythonsnake: I understand that you love it, and that's great.
<ikonia> however I've asked you not to do it randomly,
<ikonia> yet you keep doing it, hence why you where removed.
<ikonia> the topic of the channel is support disucsison, and I appreciate there can be movement on that as a disucssion unfolds.
<ikonia> however to just ramdonly keep saying "kubuntu/kde is amazing" out of the blue, isn't really helpful/useful in any way
<ikonia> pythonsnake: do you understand ?
<pythonsnake> Yes
<ikonia> pythonsnake: so you understand/agree to stop the random comments ?
<pythonsnake> yes
<ikonia> ok, please leave this channel and return to #ubuntu, but please keep in mind what we've discussed
<Tm_T> vibhav: hi, how can we help you?
<vibhav> hey some guy is sending offensive messages to me
<vibhav> name-rosalinda
<vibhav> please kick him
<oCean> again?
<vibhav> !?
<vibhav> kick rosalinda
<vibhav> You want the screenshot?
<oCean> no need, we had earlier mentions of that
<vibhav> why not kick him then?
<oCean> mrmist: ^
<oCean> vibhav: I just did
<vibhav> then the bot changed his name?
<oCean> what?
<vibhav> The bot rejoined?
<oCean> what and where
<vibhav> just now
<oCean> vibhav: we're in many channel, so some details would be nice
<Tm_T> vibhav: to clarify something: kicking an user from a channel doesn't stop PM
<vibhav> his name is rosalinda
<oCean> vibhav: we cannot control PM
<vibhav> I joined just now and I got this message
<oCean> you can report it in #freenode channel
<oCean> vibhav: once more
<oCean> WHERE
<vibhav> http://is.gd/dG0jLg check the screenshot
<oCean> vibhav:
<oCean> no
<oCean> vibhav: I removed/banned that user from #ubuntu channel
<vibhav> so how did he do that
<oCean> vibhav: do what?
<vibhav> rejoin
<vibhav> to pm me
<oCean> vibhav: you don't understand
<Tm_T> vibhav: we cannot control private messages, they don't need to be on any channel to send private messages
<oCean> you joined #ubuntu at 17:41
<oCean> I removed them at 17:45
<oCean> well, 44
<oCean> vibhav: we don't control pm
<vibhav> O_o
<oCean> vibhav: so, thanks for reporting, is there anything else?
<oCean> vibhav: ?
<h00k> vibhav: how can we help you?
<h00k> vibhav: if you don't have anything additional, please part as this channel is not for idling
<h00k> Thanks
<oCean> pythonsnake: well, we'
<oCean> err
<pythonsnake> rosalinda in #ubuntu spam me "hii sex cam http://msn-live.net.ms
<pythonsnake> "
<oCean> pythonsnake: well, we've noticed now. Thanks for reporting
<pythonsnake> :)
<Corey> Sorted.
<oCean> pythonsnake_> well sorry for offtopic comments again..
<oCean> sigh
<oCean> pythonsnake> ikonia: I'm sorry, I was just testing something..
<oCean> he's just trying us
<Corey> http://pastebin.com/Kc8QGvh2 Now that's just broken. :-)
<rww> I wish people would stop with the "I know $topic is offtopic for $currentChan, but I'm going to ask anyway!" crap.
<rww> Makes me want to /ar $0 consider actually following !guidelines
<Jordan_U> Incidentily, '$0' almost looks like a reasonable emoticon for 'troll'.
<LjL> rww: i was thinking of adding a factoidforthat yesterday
<rww> so I take it the IRCC meeting flopped
<rww> maybe someone on IRCC should actually send meeting notifications ahead of time, since even IRCC forget they're coming up
<rww> because apparently the "put it on your calendar" I got when I asked for them isn't working
<rww> since, you know, 3/5 of IRCC don't do that either apparently
<rww> alrighty, so attendence at IRCC meetings going back to when the meeting time last changed:
<rww> topyli: 7, jussi: 5, tsimpson: 3, elky: 2, nhandler: 2
<rww> 3/5 IRCC people not showing up to more than 50% of meetings seems to indicate to me that /something/ needs changing. meeting times, notifications, iono what.
<topyli> nhandler used to send reminders, but we just let our google calendar do it now
<rww> and I asked that he continue to do so and he didn't
<rww> that he's only shown up to two meetings seems to indicate that he wasn't right about that perhaps :\
<elky> the meetings are, for some of us, at "plausible but not reliable" times.
<rww> nod. I don't know whether the issue is that meeting times need changing again or that there's a process failure, but there is indeed an issue.
<elky> i think it's the meeting times.
<elky> nhandler often sends apologies because he's otherwise occupied, although quite awake
<elky> rww, your stats also aren't including the 'Hmm, where is everyone' meetings.
<rww> elky: they're including all meetings where someone showed up
<elky> yeah, i know
<rww> including topyli wandering in and being all "oh look i am king of the meeting"
<rww> It's a bit facepalmy to me that we simultaneously need IRCC people to be online at the same time to do meetings and need IRCC people to be online at different times of the day to deal with things like cloak requests
<elky> ah, see, i look in the ircc channel first
<elky> rww, utterly, yes.
<Corey> Perhaps expand the IRCC and institute a quorum.
<rww> Corey: there's downsides to that though, like increasing the possibility for drama in the IRCC
<Flannel> Corey: increasing membership also increases the quorum requirement though.  Attendance statistics like the above make me think that it's something else, and that if we had more people, it'd just be proportionally more inattendance
<Flannel> rww: Cloak requests are the only thing that requires IRCC to be around 'all the time', right?
<rww> Flannel: assuming that we don't need real-time intervention by IRCC (as "super-ops"), which I don't think we do
<elky> and we're limited to freenode's GC limit there
<rww> *nod*
<Flannel> Well, I imagine we can probably figure something out for less disruptive cloak requests, but I don't think that's related to meeting attendance.
<topyli> i'm not sure how important it is that cloak requests are handled real-time, as long as they're not missed and do get actioned on
<topyli> sooner the better of course, it's not nice to leave people hanging
<rww> From freenode's end, it's not important at all.
<Flannel> Sure, but a few hours of turnaround at off peak times is no big deal.
<rww> The hangup appears to be entirely on Ubuntu's end, and I think involves that LP group for cloaked users?
<rww> which for some reason we think needs to be updated right when the cloak is set
<rww> Normal procedure for group cloaks in general is 1) user asks GC, 2) GC asks a freenode staffer, 3) staff ask the user to confirm if they didn't see (1), 4) cloak applied when the user replies
<rww> ours appears to be 1) user asks #ubuntu-irc, 2) hopefully a GC turns up before the user gets bored and leaves, 3) if not, repeat (1) 4) GC pokes staff, 5) cloak applied in realtime unless the user gets bored before a staffer shows up
<Flannel> rww: Again, I don't think the cloak process has anything to do with the meeting attendance.  Not that it doesn't have kinks that could be worked out.
<rww> Flannel: The fact that we have two things IRCC members have to do that have opposite requirements is a bit silly.
<rww> And a few hours of turnaround often turns into days before someone on IRCC's around when the Member is
<rww> but yes, this is a bit of a tangent
<Flannel> rww: I don't think IRCC feels a need to be around 24h a day to respond to cloak requests, so while our process seems to indicate it, I don't think it's actually affecting anything.
<ubottu> th0r called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> Can someone confirm that natali is spamming on-join in #ubuntu? They never do it for me.
<Flannel> rww: confirmed.
<Myrtti> bayesian: hi
<bayesian> levae me alone
<rww> bayesian: something we can help you with?
<IdleOne> leave you alone?
<rww> bayesian: if not, please /part the channel so that we can keep track of who needs assistance
<bayesian> busy
<bayesian> hi
<rww> bayesian: Hi. Why are you /joining this channel?
<bayesian> ill pm upi when i hav einfo
<bayesian> rww just go away
<bayesian> ill deal with it
<bayesian> i dont need your kick
<IdleOne> bayesian: state your purpose for joining this channel.
<bayesian> PM me
<Myrtti> why?
<bayesian> i have ot raise an issue
<rww> bayesian: Then raise it.
<IdleOne> bayesian: raise it.
<bayesian> calm down
<IdleOne> bayesian: Please either state why you have joined this channel or part now.
<bayesian> PLEASE
<bayesian> i have an to check entire column
<IdleOne> column of what?>
<bayesian> data
<bayesian> if youll have patiene
<bayesian> patience
<IdleOne> I don't.
<bayesian> im trying to get help
<IdleOne> with?
<bayesian> do you want to me paste it raw??
<elky> there's pastebins for that.
<IdleOne> I want you to tell me why you are here.
<bayesian> i said so
<bayesian> if you can stop distracting me ill paste it
<elky> bayesian, it does not take this long to paste something. If you really must do it in PM, PM me. Just don't sit here doing nothing.
<bayesian> thanks
<bayesian> PM me
<elky> No, you want a PM, you initiate it.
<bayesian> ok
<elky> Well?
<elky> bayesian, I don't appreciate my time being misused like this. I have offered you the opportunity to PM me, and you are not PMing me.
<bayesian> sorry I got distractged
<elky> bayesian, I am rapidly losing patience with you.
<bayesian> excuse me?
<ikonia> kick this joker. It's gone on long enough.
<bayesian> ive already been kicked twice
<bayesian> im trying to deal with two things at once
<ikonia> bayesian: then come back when you want to deal with this one. Leave.
<bayesian> cant you jsut give me 1 mom
<ikonia> you've had enough. LEAVE.
<IdleOne> you've been given 30 minutes
<bayesian> its all this distractrion
<bayesian> I jut awnt to ask a simple q
<IdleOne> ask it.
<elky> bayesian, you are asking that I sit here, during my work time in which I must account for all time spent, and wait, paying attention, for you to decide to communicate at whim?
<bayesian> no elky
<bayesian> if youre away its not a probolem
<bayesian> i didnt want to rush you
<elky> bayesian, then please communicate, this channel is not for idling in. That's why you're getting removed.
<bayesian> and i just ask the same of me
<elky> that was less than helpful.
<ikonia> thats my fault that I pushed for that, but as soon as he was banned from here he logged off.
<ikonia> I have no belief that there was any genuine issue beyond time wasting
<IdleOne> it wasn't your fault.
<elky> From my work IRC channel: <ben> " Microsoft's IE developers have a friendly tradition of sending Mozilla's Firefox developers a congratulatory cake whenever a new edition of Firefox debuts" <ben> I think I've found the cause of the shorter release cycles
<elky> aaand, that was wc.
<Koheleth> Hi there, anyone remove my ban please?
<Koheleth> Been well over a week now
<Koheleth> Anyone with a yes or no please!
<ikonia> Koheleth: the time isn't the factor here.
<Koheleth> so what is
<ikonia> Koheleth: I'm happy to remove the ban, if you can stop with the annoying behaviour such as pretending to be drunk
<Koheleth> ok, done
<ikonia> no problem then.
<ikonia> one moment please.
<Koheleth> thanks
<ikonia> (please keep in mind, I'm not saying "just" pretending to be drunk, but that sort of annoying random distruptive behaviour)
<ikonia> you do understand that ?
<Koheleth> sure, great thanks again
<ikonia> no problem, just give me a minute and I'll have this removed for you
<Koheleth> great luvly jubly
<Koheleth> english expression for superb
<ikonia> I know, I'm English
<ikonia> can you please try to join now.
<Koheleth> ok, thanks
<ikonia> ok, please keep in mind what we've discussed today and in the past about your contribution to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> and you're welcome to leave this channel now.
<urlin2u> please look at the flowr at #ubuntu an unallfilated
<elky> urlin2u, i have been since before you looked here, thanks :)
<urlin2u> no prob
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-17
<czajkowski> hiya any idea who we can poke to get a bot to update a URL it posts
<czajkowski> we need to change the url for oops ids from 11:23 < ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=3af127f38699989d9eba99c2b3c383d5
<czajkowski> oops.canonical.com
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ^^^^
<Unit193> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel/view/head:/Bugtracker/plugin.py#L453  That is the exact line.
<AlanBell> I think that is a tsimpson question
<czajkowski> Unit193: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/1051902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1051902 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "OOPS responses do not link to current oops.canonical.com site" [Undecided,New]
<AlanBell> and thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Hope it helps.
<AlanBell> oh there is already a branch linked
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> mgz just did that
<AlanBell> m4v also
<czajkowski> mgz: ello
<czajkowski> mgz: Unit193 found the branch affected http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel/view/head:/Bugtracker/plugin.py#L453
<mgz> hey. proposed fix to lp:ubuntu-bots, which seemed to be the right place.
<czajkowski> you've done the branch already
<czajkowski> AlanBell: any idea how we can get the proposed line in
<czajkowski> it's confusing users who come and give us an oops id
<mgz> I take it mup is also derived from this branch?
<AlanBell> m4v is reviewing it and tsimpson or jussi can put it live later
<mgz> it would also be nice for rt#55759 not to incorrectly link to launchpad bugs
<usr13> possid
<Pici> yep
<ikonia> Mahoru`Tsunemi: hello
<Pici> Mahoru`Tsunemi: Can we help you?
<Myrtti> Mahoru`Tsunemi: hello?
<bazhang> not banned that I can see
<h00k> Mahoru`Tsunemi: If you wouldn't mind /part ing the channel, we have a no idle policy
<bazhang> hah
<IdleOne> That policy can't be meant for me
<bazhang> !meta
<ubottu> If you would like to help in #*ubuntu* but it just goes too fast to spot interesting questions, try joining #ubuntu-meta and watching for questions there (note that it is NOT a support channel, however, and questions should still be answered in #*ubuntu*)
<IdleOne> ikonia: for some reason I don't believe him
<ikonia> I don't either, but you can only take someone at their word
<IdleOne> true
<bazhang> correcting really bad advice is vicious?
<ikonia> or if you don't believe them ban them and deal with the tedious dribble of a row that will ensue
<IdleOne> ugh, no thanks.
 * mneptok turns viscous
 * IdleOne grabs a spunge
<Myrtti> !pm > xubuntu688
<ubottu> quidnunc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-18
<IdleOne> \x Please don't idle in this channel
<Myrtti> \x: how can we help you?
<Myrtti> astraljava1: dude, identify
<knome> Myrtti, he's most probably busy :P
<Myrtti> I know, but still.
<knome> haven't seen him in ages in irc
<chu> \x has been hangin around for a while... Any chance they were ban forwarded here and just haven't noticed? (I noted IdleOne asking him to not idle earlier too)
<Myrtti> anything is possible
<Myrtti> nothing is true
<chu> How metaphysical of you Myrtti :p
<Myrtti> very Assassin's Creed-ish
<Myrtti> I need my head checked again
<chu> Haha
<bazhang> <Deutopia> gbili; take the PC apart and reset the BIOS. if that fails, take everything out but bare minimum to boot (leave only 1 RAM module) start putting the PC back together peice by peice till you find the rpoblem.
<bazhang> that seems drastic
<bazhang> then use ubuntu...not mint if you expect support
<bazhang> <Sokel_> IboS: This is not windows. Most things that happen in windows will do the same in Linux, like resolutions and appearance of webcams.
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> also advised that empathy was a mail client
<tonyyarusso> For very small values for "mail"!  :P
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> <Sidewinder1> Mamadex, Perhaps try in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bazhang> incoming to -ot
<bazhang> and cyclist just recycles the polling from #x to #u
<Pici> I don't know what their question has to do with the software center.
<bazhang> it's slow on vbox
<Myrtti> it's slow on anything, it doesn't need to be in vbox to do that
<Myrtti> invalid argument
<bazhang> haha
<IdleOne> Libreoffice is slow. How does it use Software center?
<bazhang> bug confirmed: wontfix
<bazhang> <hfic> enter is not punctuation.
<bazhang> he must be new
<bazhang> oh lovely
<IdleOne> Why don't you answer my unanswerable question!!
<bazhang> !!!
<Pici> IdleOne: klined
<IdleOne> klines don't last forever
<IdleOne> but I'll remove the ban if you want :)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-19
<IdleOne> I don't think I have ever seen anybody give up on becoming a member so quickly
<bioterror> go write some testimonials on my ubuntu member section on my wiki page, I can then apply for a ubuntu spoof :D
<elky> o.O
<bazhang> what is it with chasing the latest packages, even the kernel
<bazhang> <Moonlightning> woot-0854: I don't agree to the EULA, though, so I'm not supposed to continue the installation. >.>
<bazhang> EULA in the software centre?
<Myrtti> why not, Sun Java had one
<bazhang> <woot-0854> Moonlightning: open up an ssh for me ?
<bazhang> that seems an odd request
<bazhang> so it's the microsoft core fonts eula
<bazhang> please help out in #ubuntu . I GIVE UP
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1565 users, 2 overflows, 1567 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1563 users, 2 overflows, 1565 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1565 users, 2 overflows, 1567 limit))
<Jordan_U> People really think "get a refund from your credit card company" is a valid response to "How do I download a second copy of the app I already paid for via software Center?"?
<tsimpson> next to the comments about Ubuntu not selling them the software, apparently
<Jordan_U> Does that mean that Munzx resolved their problem or not?
<tsimpson> I'm going to say "yes", much easier that way
 * AlanBell goes to find out who's problem purchased apps are
<AlanBell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pay
<AlanBell> we need a factoid that points there
<AlanBell> information about purchasing applications from the Ubuntu Software Center including refunds and reinstalls and license keys can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pay
<AlanBell> something like that?
<tsimpson> there should probably be some commas inserted, but yeah :)
<AlanBell> paidapps is <reply> information about purchasing applications from the Ubuntu Software Center including refunds, reinstalls and license keys can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pay
<AlanBell> !usc is <alias> paidapps
<ubottu> I'll remember that, AlanBell
<AlanBell> !usc
<ubottu> information about purchasing applications from the Ubuntu Software Center including refunds, reinstalls and license keys can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pay
<AlanBell> now should I have used the American spelling or the correct spelling I wonder
<Myrtti> no.
<AlanBell> no to which?
<elky> given it comes from Myrtti, the former, i'd assume
<Myrtti> correct spelling, plz
<Tm_T> correct spelling ofcourse
<Tm_T> why you even ask is beyond me
<Tm_T> you're, asking, chomp!
 * Tm_T hides
<bazhang> wonder if there's a factoid/link explaining the move away from aptitude to apt-get
<Pici> aptitude can't handle multiarch
<Pici> !aptitud
<Pici> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<bazhang> blackshirt seems to be out of date as to his knowledge of that
<bazhang> thanks Pici
<Pici> np
<AlanBell> !paidapps
<ubottu> Information about purchasing applications from the Ubuntu Software Centre including refunds, reinstalls and license keys can be  found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pay
<AlanBell> correct spelling
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1638 users, 0 overflows, 1638 limit))
<bazhang> thought LINT was banned
<bazhang> guess not
<Unit193> The !paidapps factoid has a misspelling, and extra space. ;)
<IdleOne> !paidapss
<IdleOne> !paidapps
<ubottu> Information about purchasing applications from the Ubuntu Software Centre including refunds, reinstalls and license keys can be  found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pay
<IdleOne> centre and center are both acceptable spellings. I don't see the extra space
<Unit193> (Making a joke on the scrollback, and that doesn't matter.  "license keys can be  found")
<AlanBell> oh, spaces creep in when you copy and paste from irssi
<AlanBell> !paidapps
<ubottu> Information about purchasing applications from the Ubuntu Software Centre including refunds, reinstalls and license keys can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pay
<AlanBell> fixored
<mneptok> it's spelled "Ubuntu Software Center" in my apps menu.
<knome> it's not spelled in my apps menu
<knome> hmmm... :)
<mneptok> do something for me, boys.
<mneptok> if i should die at sea, boys.
<mneptok> write a little note, boys.
<mneptok> set it off afloat, saying ...
<mneptok> HAPPY TALK LIKE A PIRATE DAY!
<IdleOne> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<IdleOne> !list
<ubottu> IdleOne: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-20
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from tdlguiinstall)
<ubottu> ow called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bkerensa> darn
<bkerensa> u beat me
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> he kept leaving chan so my autocomplete died
<bkerensa> :D
<elky> you shouldn't rely on autocomplete for kickbans anyway.
<Jordan_U> I don't rely on them, but it sure helps for speed.
<bazhang> <nickBuntu> can someone tell me what i can't ftp into .gvfs dir?
<bazhang> make sense?
<bioterror> good engrish
<bazhang> "it doesn't work for me: remove it from the repos!!!111"
<elky> heh, if he could ftp into it, that would be quite a worry
<Pici> I don't understand what they were asking either.
<DJones> I tried the command, it said pulseaudio is not installed
<tsimpson> I was going to ask if they wanted the build-depends or whatever, but I decided to not bother
<tsimpson> *after being called retarded
<bazhang> <Onkeltem> Boondoklife: last installation took 2 weeks
<bazhang> that seems a tad long
<Pici> IdleOne: !
<Pici> Happy birthday
<IdleOne> Thank you :)
<tinyfox> really?
<IdleOne> Pici is rarely wrong
<tinyfox> /scloak Idleone cake/nommer/idleone
<tinyfox> just kidding. Happy birthday <3
<IdleOne> Thank you :)
<Unit193> Made it another year, congrats.
 * genii-around slides IdleOne their beverage of choice and a cupcake with a birthday candle on it
<IdleOne> hehe thank you, thank you :)
 * DJones sings Happy Birthday
 * DJones wonders why the channel has emptied
<DJones> Can somebody explain what is happening with the user "sixx" in #u, constantly joining & leaving/quiting with " sixx!~sixx@i.am.the-king.co [Max SendQ exceeded]" seems to have been going on all day
<tinyfox> DJones: we looked at it and (hopefully) fixed it a few minutes ago,
<tsimpson> they are probably flooding the server with a /who
<tinyfox> if it happens again, please do poke us
<tinyfox> it is quite probably a misbehaving client/bouncer
<DJones> Its still bouncing in #u
<tinyfox> indeed
<Myrtti> not anymore
<DJones> :)
<tinyfox> Myrtti: see $otherchan :)
<Myrtti> yup I know
<IdleOne> Myrtti: safe to deop now?
<Myrtti> chanserv is back, so I think so
<IdleOne> kthx
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (_XMENDES I told you, you wouldn't listen)
<Myrtti> apparently he's using 10.10
<Myrtti> and trying to get support for it
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-21
<jrib> missioncontrol and villageidiot with same ip and strange conversation in #ubuntu
<bkerensa> monitoring
<jrib> bkerensa: I ended up kicking them and the didn't return
<bazhang> DarkAceLaptop (~BillyMays@50.107.53.205) bizarro
<bazhang> sounds like mnice of yesterday
<ubottu> xubumafoo called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<lhavelund> Ergh, what's the irssi script we use called again?
 * lhavelund = rusty.
<IdleOne> auto_bleh
<lhavelund> that's th eone
<lhavelund> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> search for nhandlers
<lhavelund> yeah
<IdleOne> it is the most up to date aiui
<lhavelund> i wonder if i'm lucky enough for it to be up on launchpad somewhere
<IdleOne> I don't know
<lhavelund> i'll have a look around
<IdleOne> Myrtti: he is also trolling ##windoes
<IdleOne> been at it for over an hour in multiple channels
<lhavelund> tuxmatt?
<IdleOne> no, skraito
<lhavelund> ah
<Myrtti> mmm, I'm not there myself
<bkerensa> Responsive Raccoon
<AlanBell> hmm bkerensa?
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Just muttering a prediction
<AlanBell> ok, "Responsive" is quite plausible
<IdleOne> Rickety Rocket
<IdleOne> a.k.a. The Soyux Release
<IdleOne> Soyuz*
<Myrtti> Rapturous Rhino
<IdleOne> I think it is time to drop the animal theme
<AlanBell> I quite like it, and with Android and OS X and Fedora around we end up with relatively speaking sensible names
<lhavelund> ghehe, "sensible"
<lhavelund> cute.
<AlanBell> the numbering system causes more confusion, with people saying they are running Ubuntu 12 and stuff like that
<IdleOne> AlanBell: I like the idea of a theme I just think its time to switch it up to something else
<AlanBell> sensible in comparison to Spherical Cow and Ice Cream Sandwich
<lhavelund> what's wrong with ICS :(
<Myrtti> I like the dessert scheme
<lhavelund> It makes me want to eat my phone.
<AlanBell> nothing wrong with it, but it is still a silly name
<AlanBell> silly is good
<AlanBell> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<AlanBell> ^^ I think the old logs are gone, or down
<AlanBell> anyone know which?
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Rubber Rabbit
<bkerensa> :)
<gnomefreak> also have op satus in #ubuntu-mozila team whitch is good since i own it. if you can resend the email i can give you an alstenate so it doesnt get lost again
<gnomefreak> s/ satus/status  s/ alstenate/alternate
<Myrtti> did that get cut off?
<Myrtti> reads like we got the end part
<Myrtti> I believe the emails are sent to the address registered as primary email address in launchpad
<gnomefreak> yeah looks like it did.
<gnomefreak> is there anyway you can resend the email to keep my op status it got lost in email/also have op satus in #ubuntu-mozila team whitch is good since i own it. if you can resend the email i can give you an alstenate so it doesnt get lost again
<gnomefreak> thats better
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu and -mozilla is it
<gnomefreak> mozillaeam
<gnomefreak> i have rou8ghly 5000 emails at any given time and sometimes i do a mass delete without reading them all :(
 * gnomefreak smoke
<Myrtti> I'm feeling a bit worried about tuxmatt repeating he's in #ubuntu to help, then not helping in the channel
<Myrtti> I think he mentioned earlier he's got Pear Linux and Mint Debian
<gnomefreak> Unit193: i know how to do that. ive been an op for a very long time
<Flannel> when gnomefreak comes back, tell him he can go to LP/~id/+expiringmembership/ and renew anything that's coming up.
<AlanBell> Flannel: cool!
<bazhang> seems like #ubuntuforums is not logged
<bazhang> lordie
<bazhang> its this guy again
<bazhang> getting sick of etfb claiming everything is ON topic in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I assure you it will be the last time
<bazhang> wonder if he is the same user as w00t-854
 * Pici doesn't know whats going on in there, but it looks like a mess.
<bazhang> AlanBell, he's done this before (autrax)
<ikonia> it's the same old users doing the same old thing
<AlanBell> yeah, looks like a frequent flyer
<bazhang> create a ruckus on the forums, then talk about complaining to shuttleworth etc
<ikonia> muted, let him rant himself out
<bazhang> I'm surprised autrax stopped so soon. last time was several hours iirc
<ikonia> just /parted, I suspect he'll be trying to change his IP address
<AlanBell> bazhang: yeah, I was just about to sell him a support contract too
<bazhang> AlanBell, that was a brilliant stroke. I bet that's what did it.
<bazhang> also solving his SeLinux issue seemed to take the wind out of his sails
 * genii-around slides mneptok a tasty beverage
<mneptok> heh.
<mneptok> i'm actually about to go get my final coffee of the morning.
<bazhang> ok I'll stop. and he continues nonetheless
<Myrtti> gone
<mneptok> meh. just as my hammer was fully charged with 46378562346543987 volts DC
<bazhang> haha
<mneptok> Myrtti: if you want to make some money, the only edition of Borderlands 2 available in lt/lv/ee is the RU version. Baltic people are *ANGRY*!!!!one!! grab some EN copies and hop a ferry ... :)
<mneptok> "Dawnloding." that's precious.
<bazhang> thought radeon was the open source one
<Pici> It is, but its also the name of the card itself.
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> guest-w0a7fe seems confused
<bazhang> <bane_> Hi, there, can ny one tell me a good downloader for ubnutu
<bazhang> wget
<bazhang> or does he mean warez-y type thing
<ubottu> In ubottu, eliecer said: the problem is this....
<bazhang> <Out`Of`Control> Hi all i have ubuntu 13 running
<genii-around> Users from the future!
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> just a thought, will R and S be called 13.04 and .10, or 2013.04 and .10
<ikonia> is there a reason they would not be 13 ?
<genii-around> Isn't ifconfig standard?
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> he probably typed ipconfig
<ikonia> don't forget ifconfig is being retired for ip
<ikonia> some distros are dropping it
<bazhang> yep
<genii-around> Hm
<bazhang> leaftwig, whats the issue
<leaftwig> When do I get access to #ubuntu again?  Also, punishment doesn't work.  You only further the "cause" of oppression LOL
<bazhang> leaftwig, it was a remove only
<bazhang> whoops
<ikonia> can't be bothered negotaiting with this sort of crap
<bazhang> ikonia, uh a slight ban error there
<ikonia> thanks
<bazhang> whats mode +C
<ikonia> colour
<ikonia> did I set +c ?
<bazhang> -C
<ikonia> (I  didn't see if I did)
<ikonia> ahh, it's disabled anyway, so no problem there
<bazhang> ok
<ikonia> good eyes
<Pici> o.O
<Pici> I want to use an old webcam that uses lpt1 port, how can i do this?
<ikonia> you need to draw your picture in 0 and 1's
<genii-around> Pici: I have some old Logitech cameras that used the parallel port, and tapped off the keyboard cord for power.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-22
<IdleOne> !guidelines > administrator_
<bazhang> <hfic> ubunutu and windows are operating systems.
<bazhang> RLY?
<bazhang> a sandwich is two pieces of bread and some stuff in the middle.
<IdleOne> but is it still a sandwich if it has mustard also?
<bazhang> HMMM...that makes it harder
<IdleOne> actually, mustard adds a layer of moisture to what could a dry sandwich.
<IdleOne> could be*
<IdleOne> So, you are not correct in stating that it would make it harder
 * IdleOne ^5's bazhang 
<bazhang> hehe
<mneptok> jrib: BE NICE!  :P
 * mneptok tootles off to slumberland
<wutix> Hi..
<wutix> I can't talk in #ubuntu
<bazhang> should set up a factoid on how to remove the ads for 12.10
<bazhang> already the comments are coming
<leaftwig> Hey :)  Please find in your heart to forgive me for preaching, I should mind my own business and I realize that now.
<tsimpson> bazhang: please
<bazhang> leaftwig, preaching?
<bazhang> tsimpson, ok
<bazhang> leaftwig, are you banned or quieted some place?
<tinyfox> as a sidenote on him:
<tinyfox> I saw that you removed him earlier / a few days ago,
<tinyfox> so when he asked for a cloak I told him that evading any quiets / bans will get the cloak removed. I assume this was the reason for the visit. Poke me if he gives any trouble, but I didn't see any ban or quiet match where I looked.
<bazhang> thanks tinyfox
<tinyfox> You're welcome.
<bazhang> rawburt joined with that and nothing else.
<bazhang> <rawburt> loosen up your anus dude
<bazhang> from PM
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (denaz1)
<IdleOne> bkerensa: Please and Thank you goes a lot farther then ordering.
<IdleOne> err than
<bkerensa> IdleOne: k
<IdleOne> knock it off please, would have been nicer :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from rolling2k)
<ubottu> BHSPiMonkey called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bkerensa> uh oh
<bkerensa> AlanBell:
<bkerensa> =/
<AlanBell> Io/
<tinyfox> AlanBell: looking at it already  (#ubuntu-offtopic, incog)
<bkerensa> ^
<bkerensa> :)
<tinyfox> go back to you-know-what :p
<bkerensa> lol
<tinyfox> and get that z Nick back
<AlanBell> bit drunk to do stuffs :)
<tinyfox> I know
<bkerensa> :S
<tinyfox> which is why I do my duty to send you back to you-know-who
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Stay Calm and Drink Well :)
<ubottu> BHSPiMonkey called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<tinyfox> yes, hi, fox here
<tinyfox> I felt free enough to quiet this, please take appropriate care, ubuntu ops
<tinyfox> oh well
<tinyfox> decided to continue elsewere, was k-lined. Feel free to add another q if needed or he comes back, I'll remove them for now as the kline should be sufficient
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-23
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (ObamaSucks)
<bazhang> e10byagrue (~andrew@c-71-59-136-62.hsd1.or.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> thats an imaginative nick
<bazhang> <Beetles> helps me remove these ads
<bazhang> from PM
<gnomefreak> bazhang: are ou IRCC?
<gnomefreak> s/ou/you
<bazhang> gnomefreak, he means the ads on 12.10 (not really ads, but it's slashdot, so sensational)
<bazhang> gnomefreak, for giving back ops in -ot?
<gnomefreak> bazhang: im looking for councle to try and get all my access list reset. it seems i lost the mai. that box get ~1500 every week or 2 but as it statys im only ops in #u #u-mozillateam and maybe here i havent testet
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i had more than ot alot more
<gnomefreak> if the email can be sent to a new address i can return it this time now that i know im looking for it
<bazhang> yep. someone posted where you can look on launchpad for this, let me check the scrollback here
<gnomefreak> thanks
<bazhang>  when gnomefreak comes back, tell him he can go to LP/~id/+expiringmembership/ and renew anything that's coming up.
<gnomefreak> thanks bazhang ill check it out
<gnomefreak> bazhang: not sure how much help this is please let me know what im doing wrong  https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=LP%2F~id%2F%2Bexpiring+membership%2F
<bazhang> ~gnomefreak/+expiringmembership
<bazhang> or whatever your id is
<gnomefreak> bazhang: thanks checking now
<bazhang> np
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i keep getting a error here is the error im seeing https://launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+expiringmembership
<gnomefreak> one of thoswe lost something errors
<gnomefreak> brb smoke and think
<gnomefreak> it seems we now are getting amazon store intergrated in launcher
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Beetles join/part flooding)
<bazhang> the ads guy
<gnomefreak> beeetles == adds guy? for some reason taht nick rings a bell with me
<gnomefreak> and no i cant spell its 1:30ish am
<bazhang> he kept flooding the channel with the slashdot article
<gnomefreak> ah
<bazhang> http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/09/22/lots-of-hype-over-shopping-lens-in-ubuntu-12-10    good clarification/rebuttal to all the idiocy surrounding this
<Flannel> bazhang: The initial post there draws a null conclusion based on incorrect information.  It's a bit of an anti-clarification.
<bazhang> ok
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from skraito)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-16
<hello34> hi
<bazhang> hi
<hello34> hi
<bazhang> what do you need
<hello34> nothing
<bazhang> ok
<hello34> hi!
<bazhang> then please exit the channel
<hello34> why
<hello34> a rule?
<bazhang> read the topic here
<hello34> ok
<hello34> o
<yoo213> hi
<yoo213> bazhang, hi
<bazhang> dont rejoin here
<yoo213> why not
<bazhang> check the topic
<yoo213> no
<yoo213> i will stay here
<yoo213> i will stay here
<yoo213> bazhang, how do you like that?
<ubottu> yoo213 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> yoo213 called the ops in #ubuntu (BAN ME)
<ubottu> yoo213 called the ops in #ubuntu (BANME)
<ubottu> yoo213 called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<yoo213> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> yoo213 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<bazhang> cant wait til jr. high starts again
<ubottu> yoo213 called the ops in #ubuntu-irc (Bazhang is a midgit)
<bazhang> s/midgit/midget/
<ubottu> yoo213 called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (opic for #ubuntu-ops is: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.comopic for #ubuntu-ops is: Welcome to the hom
<ubottu> yoo213 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (is kim kardashian a virgin?)
<JDong> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> JDong called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<LjL> i bet you're not the real jdong
<JDong> LjL if i was i would be op
<JDong> but i am not
<JDong> who knows where the "real" jdong is
<JDong> whats up
<LjL> busy becoming a millionaire, i would like to think
<JDong> and i am busy trying to be saved from hell unlike most people in the world(Matthew 7:13-14)
<LjL> i've stopped trying
<JDong> from?
<JDong> where is "pelo"
<LjL> haven't you trolled around here in a while, or what
<JDong> oh yes it goes back to 2007 i believe, but its losing its interest
<JDong> i am seeking God now
 * LjL nods
<JDong> ive use names like hfsplus, theundertaker and so many times
<JDong> we used to be like family you guys banning me
<LjL> yes i know, but i meant whether you had been absent for a while since you remember more old nicks than i do ;(
<JDong> TheUnderTaker	ok, whats your point in this?	23:35
<JDong> LjL	how's about you do get in, *register* your nickname, keep using that one, and then behave like a normal person?	23:35
<JDong> TheUnderTaker	i have been lately	23:35
<JDong> LjL	you do know the guidelines and all the ubotu relevant factoids by now?	23:36
<JDong> TheUnderTaker	yeah
<bazhang> JDong, you haven't stopped.
<JDong> bazhang, yeah and i am here to say i am retiring
<JDong> from trolling freenode
<bazhang> JDong, you've said that too many times before
<JDong> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/03/11/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<JDong> when
<JDong> this time i mean it, and liars go to hell
<bazhang> JDong, just exit the channel
<JDong> no ban me for old time sakes for the last time
<JDong> you have to ban me
<bazhang> JDong, back up your words with action
<LjL> no i have to go to bed :(
<JDong> i will as soon as you ban me
<JDong> thats the deal
<bazhang> same old then
<JDong> ban me and thats the deal i am retiring from trolling on freenode to pursue god
<JDong> !1ops
<JDong> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> JDong called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<JDong> !ops | BANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<ubottu> BANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: please see above
<ubottu> JDong called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (BANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE)
<JDong> i will stay here all night until tomorrow until i am banned
<lars__> Anyone here?
<lars__> this is a test
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (AssmanLubeless,)
<h00k> morning.
<Pici> howdy
<Myrtti> hullo
<smallfoot> I humbly request to get unbanned from #ubuntu+1
<smallfoot> I am now running the latest daily build in order to help Ubuntu strive
<smallfoot> and iron out the last bugs before the final release
<ikonia> why where you banned ?
<smallfoot> because I used a bad word there before
<ikonia> yeah, you have about 50 entries in our ban tracking system
<ikonia> just found them.
<ikonia> smallfoot: it seems you have a history of causing a problem, promising not to do it again, then doing it again
<smallfoot> 50 wow, i must be most wanted
<smallfoot> its not like i killed anyone
<ikonia> so to be honest, I'd rather you just took a break from using the ubuntu channels
<smallfoot> also im not banned in #ubuntu :p
<ikonia> no, of course not, I'm not suggesting you did anything terrible
<ikonia> but it's tedious to have to keep moderating you
<ikonia> smallfoot: well, using ubuntu well would be a good way to show you can be trusted
<smallfoot> yeah, I use the channel well
<ikonia> great.
<smallfoot> but now i'm on 13.10
<smallfoot> so thats why i want to goto #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> ahh that is a problem then
<ikonia> yes, I can see that
<ikonia> ok - serious question, why do you keep causing a problem ?
<ikonia> it's clear you know what you are doing and try to cause a problem, so why ?
<smallfoot> idk, its not like im disrespecting anyone or telling someone to delete all their files or tricking people
<smallfoot> its just that i used some bad words
<ikonia> you are disrespecting people - constantly
<ikonia> you cause a problem, why can you not follow the rules of the channel ?
<smallfoot> i nevre insulted anyone
<smallfoot> cuz its hard
<smallfoot> i get angry and use bad words
<ikonia> you do - you insult everyone with your language and attitude
<smallfoot> but i never used to bad words against anyone
<ikonia> people don't deserve to see them
<smallfoot> i just said stuff like "grrr, this shit sucks it doesnt work"
<ikonia> right - and you've been told many times not to
<ikonia> so why do you keep doing it ?
<smallfoot> cuz i get angry when stuff dont work
<ikonia> ok, so maybe IRC isn't a good medium for you
<smallfoot> but i never was mean to any person, i wud never tell anyone anything mean
<ikonia> have you considered using forums/askubuntu where you don't have to talk in real time and can self moderate yourself better ?
<smallfoot> yeah, but they're boring cuz you have to wait
<ikonia> well, it's clear you can't participate in real time discussion, so that maybe the best compromise
<smallfoot> well im trying
<smallfoot> i havent sad any bad words in a really long time
<ikonia> yeah, I appreciate that, but I can't really let you back in at this time, as we've heard "I won't do it again" too many times
<ikonia> and it's a bit tedious to keep having this discussion
<ikonia> so consider using the forums, or askubuntu try to get into that style of moderation
<smallfoot> hmm
<smallfoot> yeah, but when you ever gonna let me back?
<ikonia> don't know to be honest
<smallfoot> i havent been in there in like a year
<ikonia> when we have confidence you're not a problem
<ikonia> you where in 22 august 2013
<smallfoot> when was the last time i got banned from there?
<ikonia> so you where in a few weeks ago
<smallfoot> oh
<ikonia> you where also banned July 28 2013
<smallfoot> well, i didnt cause any bad stuff in there
<ikonia> so a bit of a lie there
<smallfoot> well i forgot
<smallfoot> well they probably banned me without reason then
<ikonia> well, now I've reminded you
<smallfoot> cuz i dun think i wud cause any problems in july or augaust
<ikonia> they banned you because you shouldn't have been in the channel
<smallfoot> exactly
<smallfoot> they keep banning me cuz they hating
<ikonia> it's not hating
<smallfoot> i never did anything bad in whole august, whole july
<ikonia> it's your inability to follow the rules that everyone else follows
<smallfoot> they wont leave me be, even tho im nice
<smallfoot> yeah, but i stopped breaking the rules
<ikonia> you've not, you did it last month
<ikonia> and the month before that
<smallfoot> look in august and july, they ban me for nothing, i was nice
<smallfoot> so when was the last time i said anything bad?
<ikonia> I told you why they banned you
<ikonia> as you shouldn't have been in there
<smallfoot> yeah, i shouldnt be there if im bad
<smallfoot> but now im good
<ikonia> if you wanted back in, you should have come and talk to the team, like you are doing now
<smallfoot> and they ban me when im good too
<smallfoot> yeah, i come to talk cuz i wanna let back in
<smallfoot> but nobody wanna let me back in
<smallfoot> even though im nice and dont disrespect anyone
<ikonia> 2013-07-28T03:07:37 <smallfoot> see, usually u wud tell u to fuck off, but am nice, so i listen to u, i've changed
<ikonia> look at how you spoke to an operator last month
<smallfoot> yeah, i dont do that anymore
<ikonia> you swore AGAIN !
<ikonia> you did it last month
<smallfoot> yeah, but  ididnt swear at him
<ikonia> apologies, but I'm going to put a stop to this now
<ikonia> smallfoot: you swore to the channel
<ikonia> that is NOT acceptable
<smallfoot> cuz he was being mean to me, and i cud be mean back, but i didnt
<smallfoot> i was the bigger man
<ikonia> you did - you ruined the channels converation with swearing
<ikonia> people do not deserve to read swearing
<smallfoot> cuz he was mean to me, and i didnt tell him to f off, but usuallly u wud do that, but i changed, so i dont do that anymore
<ikonia> you did it
<ikonia> so now I'll put this to an end
<smallfoot> hmm :s
<smallfoot> this is unfair
<ikonia> smallfoot: at this time you will not be unbanned from the ubuntu channel you require, please keep out of the channel.
<smallfoot> everyone banning me from everywhere
<smallfoot> just cuz i sad bad words before
<ikonia> smallfoot: do you understand ?
<ikonia> smallfoot: do you understand ?
<smallfoot> then im rly trying to not say bad words, but ppl still jerks to me
<ikonia> smallfoot: I'm looking for yes / no
<smallfoot> yeah
<smallfoot> but its unfair
<smallfoot> im angry now
<ikonia> smallfoot: ok, thank you
<smallfoot> THIS IS UNFAIR
<ikonia> smallfoot: please /part this channel now
<ikonia> smallfoot: and try to show you can behave
<smallfoot> hmm :S
<smallfoot> im rly pissed now
<smallfoot> but ima do it
<smallfoot> but im angry, juts so you know! im really angry now
<smallfoot> bye!
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-17
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Psil0Cybin)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1621 users, 2 overflows, 1623 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1619 users, 2 overflows, 1621 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1620 users, 3 overflows, 1623 limit))
<IdleOne> Sometimes you need to flex a little
<jussi> IdleOne: stop sowing off your muscles... (flexing...)
<DJones> That was as far as flexing was needed
<jussi> :P
<IdleOne> sometimes you just need to knock someone out
<DJones> Don't think they were a troll, probably just somebody new to IRC and thought they could chat generally
<IdleOne> one day ban, we'll see how they act tomorrow
<DJones> I only removed, didn't ban
<IdleOne> Good morning jussi
<IdleOne> coffee ready?
<DJones> Coffe & Ready salted Hula Hoops even...Breakfast
<jussi> Im hungry, wheres my eggs!
<IdleOne> in the coop
<DJones> Aww, Dad just sent me a video of my dog meeting their new puppy for the first time, I want to go back and play with them
<AlanBell> jussi: here is one -> http://hencam.libertus.co.uk/
<jussi> haha
<jussi> epic
<AlanBell> forgot to collect it on my way out of the house this morning
 * AlanBell now watches everyone play with the camera
<AlanBell> looks like another egg in progress
<IdleOne> lol
<AlanBell> the live video link is also good if you have the bandwidth, http://hencam.libertus.co.uk/video up to 4 viewers at once on that
<jussi> AlanBell: you need to have a "poke" button, so we can interact with them
<IdleOne> Amazing how a video of some chickens can entertain me
<jussi> and is that an ubuntu sever cd?
<IdleOne> of course it is
<Myrtti> ofcourse it is
<jussi> did they get bored of hte kubuntu one?
<AlanBell> jussi: there is a microphone and speaker in the camera, I just haven't got it to work yet, there is a windows activex control that does something with it
<jussi> haha
<jussi> cool
<AlanBell> kubuntu stopped having pressed CDs, so they had to learn the CLI
<Myrtti> I've got a travellog on Google+ if you're interested. I just had my packed breakfast sandwiches, including poached eggs. neener neener.
<Myrtti> tea would be lovely but I don't have a flask
<IdleOne> 378 nicks in -server == empty
<ikonia> well considering he's not joined #ubuntu-server, or asked a quetion in #ubuntu-server, that seems a rather foolish assumption
<DJones> Would I right in thinking that the EC2/AWS Ubuntu installations use none standard repo's so what would correct for a native install may not be correct for an EC2 instance anyway
<ikonia> they are just an image with a tweaked kernel as I recall
<ikonia> I've not pulled one apart for a while
<DJones> Right, I wasn't sure how far from default they'd been modified
<Pici> I can't follow #ubuntu today.
<Pici> Just looking at it hurts my brain.
<ikonia> TheSheep: hello
<Pici> !howdy
<ikonia> ha
<Pici> !helloHowAreYouTodayIamFineThanksForAsking
<ikonia> sorry I'm just a bot I don't understand !nonsense
<genii> I'd be more involved in the coffee conversation but work is pretty busy
<TheSheep> ikonia: hi
<IdleOne> TheSheep: is there anything the ubuntu ops team can help you with?
<Pici> TheSheep is an op.
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> identify!
<IdleOne> Code in.
<Tm_T> IdleOne: anything I can help you with? (;
<Pici> My voice is my passport. Verify me.
<IdleOne> Tm_T: yes
<IdleOne> Could you please go to the store and get me some chocolate chip cookies?
<Tm_T> IdleOne: no, but I can hand you one of the cookies we have here
<IdleOne> I suppose that will have to do
<Tm_T> butter or cinnamon?
<IdleOne> butter
<TheSheep> IdleOne: ah, sorry, I didn't notice I got disconnected
<IdleOne> no worries
<IdleOne> Sorry I didn't recognise you :(
<genii> Chanserv is lagging today?
<tsimpson> today and every other day of the week
<genii> tsimpson: Yeah, was seeing the messages in #k monitor and wondering
<Pricey> msg'ing Semen_Dickman
<Pici> good luck
<Pici> I see that was productive.
<Pricey> I tried.
<DJones> Pricey: They're a troll, don't waste time, all they've been interested in is trolling
<k1l> semen-dickman, assmanlubeless, sachinisgreat etc did have an acutal ban in #u iirc
<Pricey> DJones: I don't consider it wasted :)
<DJones> They've spent months trolling #u they;ve never made any effort to resolve bans, just troll, ban, ignore, rejoin at some point in the future and continue trolling in exactly the same
<LjL> "catalyze"
<bazhang> "earn credits towards an abnormal psych degree"
<Pici> "earn karma and spend on nothing"
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> so the lama says, 'there will be no money involved'
<bazhang> ssshinception
 * Pici shrugs
<bazhang> plugins yes, replace ment for flash, nope
<Pici> Also, that was a pretty civil rage quit.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> he was asking for the dollinho at the end there
<Pici> What is that?
<bazhang> not up on my portuguese, but I'd wager it's chicks
<LjL> what? there's a language bazhang doesn't speak?!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cipherson said: !!! this is so random
<ubottu> kostkon called the ops in #ubuntu (egEG is a spammer/flooder)
<cipherson> i got this message "Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail" from ubottu ....what is it?
<k1l_> you triggered the bot with that "!!! this is so random"
<cipherson> really! thats awesome!
<cipherson> hmmm so ok to ignore?
<k1l_> yep
<cipherson> ok thanks :)
<k1l_> np :)
<Pici> awesome indeed
<LjL> almost magical and mighty
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-18
<LjL> reisio seems to be giving a lot of silly unwarranted opinions in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> remind of the offtopic channel. that should make him settle down for a bit
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1687 users, 1 overflows, 1688 limit))
<bazhang> <Haunt_House> bazhang: bazhang which is the very same problem. how many missing dependencies do i have to install to install aptoncd? I'm on 64kbit and I have no network with the target pc because samba is broken by default
<bazhang> samba is broken by default?
<bazhang> thats a really serious bug!
<Myrtti> I have no network with the target pc because samba is broken?
<Myrtti> since when...
<Myrtti> no nevermind
<bazhang> jhc
<bazhang> no idea what he's doing, lots of editorial offtopic, plus some /me
<bazhang> YEAH I'M GOING TO SUPPORT THAT
<bazhang> "spend less time wasting time"  <---- nicely put!
<IdleOne> 3 halfs!
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> oh yeah this guy's a troll, and a known one, too; just switched up nicks is all
<ikonia> which one ?
<bazhang> the name eludes me at the moment
<bazhang> huutnu-huse
<ikonia> is he ?
<ikonia> just seems like someone without a clue
<bazhang> he proposes some completely nonsense scenario, gets a bunch of suggestions, ignores them all , then starts insulting the supporters
<ikonia> there was a guy who used to do that, as you say, this guy doesn't come across as that yet to me
<bazhang> yeah it's him. and even the apology is a veiled insult
<ikonia> he's said he'll shut up now, so that's fine by me
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (alcolico appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kaka appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (alcolico appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Haunt_House appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Haunt_House appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ikonia> why does it think haunt_house is flooding ?
<IdleOne> fb2 and 3 are lagged bad
<jrib> two instances of some weird repeating bot with the ident johnny was in #ubuntu
<jrib> i kicked but did not ban: 60.250.62.46 bba135262.alshamil.net.ae
<DJones> And SuperbXA comes out as a troll
<k1l> superbxa was same like the bots
<k1l> emery again hopping on the train of another troll. i think there is some trollpit somewhere where they plan those situations
<jpds_> And they probably tail our irclogs.
<k1l> well, there is no information in here that is not obvious from the logs in #u :)
<bazhang> same exact IP, then emery switched to cloak to evade
<bazhang> wonder how long that cloak will last
<Pici> Does anyone know anything about apt-get install lamp-server^ being preferred over using tasksel?
<ikonia> no, someone else said this in #ubuntu a day or two ago
<Pici> kalekip1 keeps going on about it.
<ikonia> I think that's kalekip1 prefereed way
<ikonia> the fact that's suggesting myphpadmin too suggests he's not really thought it through
<ikonia> eg: security compromise 101
<genii> I think tasksel should be the preferred
<ikonia> I don't see it making a difference to be honest
<Pici> I just feels like FUD to me.
<ikonia> it is, but someone else also said it a few days ago
<genii> I saw it being suggested a couple weeks ago for the first time, forget by who though
<genii> Hehe, "broken ugly"
<bazhang> brugly
<genii> bazhang: I shall use this term from now onwards!
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> What is it with quassel and making multiple connections?
<Pici> knome: fyi, asd__123123123 is already getting help in #ubuntu (and fluxgui isn't in our repositories aparrently)
<knome> Pici, okay. thanks for the heads up
<Pici> np
<knome> still getting support at #u?
<knome> (just checking if he's just not listening or what)
<ikonia> once again quest cross posting
<bazhang> well #debian
<bazhang> out of our jurisdiction though
<ikonia> sure, but the whole "I'll ask everywhere" attitude is still there
<bazhang> I think it's more he's using debian and cant wait
<ikonia> I think it's the opposite as he's "not at home" and doesn't know what debian version he's using
<bazhang> "#ubuntu has more people!" (centOS user)
<bazhang> I've always held we should have a !carkeys factoid; when they are lost, look under the street lamp as more light there
<knome> asd__123123123 is being helped on #x, so if there's also help in #u...
<knome> looks like someone who has a really short attention span
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu dhyana constantly asking "is anyone from india" for no reason over the course of a week or two, had the loco team and the rules of #ubuntu explained to him multiple times
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-19
<bazhang> <Kartagis> urgent
<bazhang> when I see "urgent" I think oh noe Iran/NK have both launched nukes
<bazhang> <Kartagis> I can't see video on skype
<bazhang> what a letdown
<k1l_> willybilly0101: hi
<willybilly0101> hmm
<willybilly0101> * #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<willybilly0101> ?
<k1l_> hi willybilly0101
<willybilly0101> hi
<willybilly0101> why am I being fw-ed?
<k1l_> after your last  visit in #ubuntu, with your troll attempt, you did /part with "Fuck" which is not appropriate according to the guidelines
<k1l_> !guidelines | willybilly0101
<ubottu> willybilly0101: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l_> actually you even  part in here with that
<willybilly0101> it's the znc
<willybilly0101> k will change it
<willybilly0101> now it should be fine
<k1l_> ok willybilly0101, i will remove the ban then. please stick to the guidelines in the #ubuntu* channels in future.
<willybilly0101> I can't promise but will try :)
<k1l_> take this forward as a warning. i  hope we will not see us again in here :)
<k1l_> *ban removed
<k1l_> willybilly0101: please dont idle in here
<willybilly0101> damn'
<willybilly0101> I was thinking that this is a good place to see banned users conversations, like a police station
<k1l_> this channel is logged. but please dont idle in here (see the topic)
<willybilly0101> is the log public?
<willybilly0101> I'll go
<willybilly0101> bye, untill next time
<willybilly0101> *l
<Pici> . . .
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (benzrf appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (darkmatter178 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<darkmatter178> Hello you fucking cunts, I've been quieted in #ubuntu . Why is that? :/
<ikonia_> possibly your language/attitude ?
<darkmatter178> may it be perhaps that the bot isn't a nigger and took that offensive?
<ikonia_> calling people cunts for example is not polite
<ikonia_> ok, so here is your only warning, stop with the abuse or this conversation is done
<darkmatter178> ikonia_: in my culture, "nigger" is a prestigeious thing. I think it's a matter of culture shock.
<ikonia_> actually - it's done now
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Psil0Cybin)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-20
<ubottu> zdot called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> rscnt called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> @mark zdot #ubuntu not sure if trolling or just clueless, does seem to have some attitude when speaking with others.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rscnt> im banned from ubuntu-offtopic
<rscnt> there's something i can do?
<rscnt> nothing?
<Flannel> hi rscnt
<rscnt> hi
<rscnt> hru?
<Myrtti> aTorque: what's Up?
<rscnt> so i can do nothing about that?
<Flannel> rscnt: I was reading the logs, sorry.
<Flannel> rscnt: So, what do you think we should do about you and #ubuntu-offtopic?
<rscnt> unban me?
<rscnt> :(
<Flannel> rscnt: That's a good initial course of action, but I hestitate, because I wonder if you'll wind up banned again real quick.
<Flannel> rscnt: Do you know why you were kicked a few times from there?
<rscnt> well i've learned my lesson
<rscnt> and i dont remember why
<rscnt> kicked?
<rscnt> oh no just banned
<Flannel> rscnt: How can you have learned a lesson if you don't remember what it was?
<rscnt> i got the red card at first
<rscnt> i know now, that i should shut up if the thing it's not with me
<Flannel> What?
<Flannel> I don't understand "if the thing its not with me"
<rscnt> you know the discuss
<rscnt> i was there chilling
<rscnt> the somebody start screaming sh**t and the i go please stfo
<rscnt> and he was like "screaming" more
<rscnt> the i got banned
<Flannel> rscnt: Is that how it happened?
<rscnt> yeah, i was very fast
<rscnt> i should care about what i write
<rscnt> my first channel was archlinux-offtopic
<rscnt> i tough every offtopic was like that
<rscnt> you know a mess...
<Flannel> rscnt: From what I'm looking at, it looks like you refused to stop using profanity, so you were kicked, kicked again, and then ultimately when you were again acting inappropriate, we forwarded you here to talk about it, which you weren't interested in at the time.
<rscnt> filled with bad words
<Flannel> That's fair.
<rscnt> oh?
<Flannel> Do you understand now that you're not able to do that in ubuntu channels?
<rscnt> yes
<Flannel> rscnt: Then why did you do it in #ubuntu a little while ago?
<rscnt> ah?
<rscnt> what i did on there?
<rscnt> in*
<Flannel> rscnt: 20:58 < rscnt> zdot: you're trolling, please gtfo.
<rscnt> oh
<rscnt> so i had a problem with that
<rscnt> so it's me all the time
<rscnt> shit
<rscnt> oh sorry
<Flannel> So, here's what we're going to do.
<Flannel> rscnt: If you'd like, I will remove your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic.  But just be warned that this if this sort of behavior continues, you'll wind up banned again.
<rscnt> of course
<Flannel> So, if you're just going to go down that path, it might be prudent to wait and work on things.
<Flannel> Before getting unbanned.
<rscnt> you know a place where i can learn to mod my language?
<rscnt> i've tried everything
<Flannel> I don't, sorry.
<rscnt> oh thanks
<Flannel> So, I can either leave a note for all the other ops that you can get unbanned from -ot at your request, or unban you now.  It's up to you.
<rscnt> now, if you
<ext4> hi
<ext4> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<rscnt> ext4: hi
<ext4> whats up
<rscnt> are people supossed to talk like this in here?
<Tm_T> hi ext4 how may we help you?
<ext4> Tm_T, whats up!
<Tm_T> ext4: a channel topic is up
<ext4> show me the meaning of being lonely
<ext4> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<ext4> show me the meaning of being lonely
<rscnt> you see
<rscnt> why is he not getting banned?
<Myrtti> where is he acting Up then?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops-team, AlanBell said: !no schedule is <reply> A schedule of Saucy Salamander (13.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule the final release will be 17th October 2013
<AlanBell> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<AlanBell> !no schedule is <reply> A schedule of Saucy Salamander (13.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule the final release will be 17th October 2013
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<ikonia> hello lars__
<ikonia> lars__: are you there ?
<Pici> I'm going to close my eyes and press buttons now.
<Konqi3> Hey Guys! My Name is John N
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-21
<JFS> hi
<Fasted> can i idle here please
<Fasted> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Fasted> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Fasted called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Fasted> nooooooooooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Myrtti> isn't it a bit boring
<Fasted> Myrtti, what
<Myrtti> I've told you several times to get a better hobby
<Fasted> Myrtti, glad you answered =)
<Fasted> i actually have
<Fasted> i Am seeking Christ
<Fasted> seek him before God closes the door
<Myrtti> great, go pursuit that then.
<Pricey> I wonder who hatearchives is then.
<ikonia_> hi varunendra
<varunendra> hi ikonia_
<ikonia_> thanks for joining
<ikonia_> want to explain the problem ?
<varunendra> the current user is urzg in #ubuntu. This one seems like a bot, starts with a common question - "where are u from"..
<ikonia_> ok, so he's sending you this in pm ?
<varunendra> always presents himself as a us-bengali, wanting some info about education system in India. Yes in pm
<varunendra> but the info part is just an excuse, it just keeps stretching to possibly more intimate informations (which of course I'm smart enough to exclude)
<ikonia_> when was this ?
<varunendra> at least the fourth time now, he is right now trying the same thing
<ikonia_> he's doing it at this moment ?
<varunendra> always with a different username..
<varunendra> yup
<ikonia_> I'm talking to him at the moment
<varunendra> but since I asked in the channel, perhaps he's gone
<varunendra> k
<ikonia_> can you hang on for a moment
<varunendra> because of the way he responds, it doesn't look like a bot, or a too smart one if it is
<varunendra> sure
<ikonia_> just while I talk to him
<ikonia_> ok - he's delt with
<ikonia_> he tried to lie about it then admitted it
<varunendra> so definitely not a bot. Probably a phishing guy (or team?)
<ikonia_> no, a person
<ikonia_> all sorted, any more problems, just let me know
<ikonia_> (or the team know)
<varunendra> sure. Thanks a lot :)
<ikonia_> no problem,
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from xeeder)
<valorie> in #kubuntu, someone just invoked !purge, and got:
<valorie> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<valorie> [13:09] <ubottu> [15:49:05] To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<valorie> this seems a bit techy for an ubottu factoid, if not destructive
<valorie> imo
<IdleOne> How about: To purge the configuration files along with the package, do the following command in a console: sudo apt-get --purge packagename
<IdleOne> ?
<Flannel> apt-get purge packagename
<Flannel> or remove with --purge
<Flannel> but, that won't address the same issue the original one did (which was purging config files of already-removed packages)
<IdleOne> true
<IdleOne> How about: To purge the configuration files along with the package, do the following command in a console: sudo apt-get purge packagename | For packages that have already been removed run: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<IdleOne> better?
<IdleOne> covers both bases like that
<Flannel> Using a pipe to delimit your statements is confusing, when you then use it for bash :P
<Flannel> How about we change !purge to your proposed one, about what purging is, etc.
<IdleOne> heh
<Flannel> and then make another one for the purge-of-already-removed-packages, with a See-also from !purge
<IdleOne> Sounds good to me. But what do we name the second factoid?
<Flannel> But I'd elaborate and explain the difference between purge and remove
<IdleOne> !remove
<Flannel> I don't have a good answer to that question
<Flannel> Maybe something like (I don't like this wording): "Removing a package normally leaves configuration files behind.  Purging removes all of the files in a package (including configuration files)...."
<IdleOne> We can make that !remove
<IdleOne> and add See !purge
<Flannel> So, you're going to tell them how to purge when they say !remove?
<IdleOne> lol I'm confused now
<IdleOne> or we just do: To purge the configuration files along with the package, do the following command in a console: sudo apt-get purge packagename -- For packages that have already been removed run: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-22
<jrib> ubottu: has ops in #ubuntu now?
<ubottu> jrib: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Jordan_U wonders when daftykins will realize that jrib is a #ubuntu op.
<jrib> heh, decided not to mention it
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, FidbecK said: ubottu: I'm sorry. My problem is that I can't send files from my phone to my laptop
<IdleOne> fix your connection!
<Flannel> Pricey: check yourself before you wreck yourself!
<Myrtti> it's only once in ten minutes...
<IdleOne> that is almost like 8 times every hour
<IdleOne> :)
<Flannel> IdleOne: You've got some interesting math there.
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (jimmy_ bot abuse)
<chunkyhead> ikonia: i wasn't unbanned afterall, hmm..
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-15
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Cuppa_coffee called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, MarkedOne said: ubottu: I know. what is swap.. and i know i created it
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> <Phyliares> cfhowlett: i know, i'm here for a customer not for my needs << there are customers who pay for ranting in #ubuntu?
<bazhang> * [_2_Rebecca] (~22210035@175.110.139.246): PircBot 1.5.0 Java
<bazhang> bot?
<k1l> thought so too
<bazhang> _2_Rebecca> hi baby
<bazhang> from PM
<DJones> You've pulled :)
<DJones> Whens the wedding
<rww> hrm, I thought I banned all the pircbots
<bazhang> I took one for the team, to prevent more nonsense in #ubuntu
<rww> oh, I failed at $r. fixed.
<HFSPLUS> why did rww ban men
<HFSPLUS> i demand an answer now!
<rww> HFSPLUS: because you're a silly person
<HFSPLUS> rww: i am drunk ;)
<HFSPLUS> i love you
<rww> !drink-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Remember folks; don't drink and IRC!
<rww> HFSPLUS: i love you too ;)
<HFSPLUS> rww, are you a female
<rww> also, for the record, I would like to clarify that I did not ban men. unfortunately the feminist cabal controlling #ubuntu-* isn't that blatant yet
<rww> HFSPLUS: why
<HFSPLUS> because if your gay you will go to hell
<rww> HFSPLUS: I'm Atheist, I'm already going to hell, except not because it doesn't exist
<rww> HFSPLUS: anything else we can help you with today?
<HFSPLUS> rww, let me ask something did you use to believe in god?
<HFSPLUS> yes or no
<rww> HFSPLUS: I'll take that as a no. Have a stunning fabulous day somewhere far, far away from the #ubuntu-* namespace.
<HFSPLUS> rww, i am serious did you use to believe in god?
<IdleOne> Well, did you?
<IdleOne> :P
 * siouxsie pokes in her head 
 * siouxsie waves
<siouxsie> I just wanted to make an announcement
<siouxsie> Your wannabe UN council of IRC makes you guys the biggest FAGGOTS on Freenode, and most likely any other server. This public service announcement brought to you by me.
 * siouxsie curtsies. 
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-16
<MurkyBanana> hi daftykins
<ikonia> he's not in here
<ikonia> oh he is
<ikonia> what's up ?
<ikonia> daftykins: what's up ?
<daftykins> i was just directed toward the channel log - and feel greatly inconvenienced seeing that conversation in PM was taken here and shared.
<daftykins> that's not only bad netiquette, but in my opinion wrong on a personal level
<ikonia> ?
<daftykins> the log also points out that there are those of you who take an interest in the management of my conduct in a way that's far less than objective
<ikonia> sorry, don't know what you're on about, any chanc eyou could fill me in ?
<daftykins> i was PM'd with regard to my conduct in #ubuntu - and my conversation there was pasted here.
<ikonia> I've certainly not seen that/aware of it
<ikonia> probably best to just talk to the guy you're not happy with
<daftykins> well that's not relevant
<daftykins> my comments obviously refer to more than one user
<ikonia> .....ok
<ikonia> not obviously as I don't know what you're talking about
<ikonia> sorry
<daftykins> obvious given that i used the words 'there are those of you'
<daftykins> anyway, i'm not getting sidelined into some grammatical debate
<ikonia> ok, you seem a bit annoyed, understandable, and as I don't know what this is about, i'll back away as I don't want to cause any more angry
<rww> ikonia: it's about http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/14/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<daftykins> i'm disappointed in those mentioned, i wouldn't say anger.
<rww> and since I'm assuming that I'm "far less than objective" because I have an opinion, i'm not dealing with it
<daftykins> rww: you weren't the target of that comment there, but it's useful to know that we can't have a conversation about the issues i've raised
<ikonia> daftykins: ok, so some of the operators have had a conversation that you're not happy about, I understand that, what would you like to happen ?
<rww> daftykins: well, as you can see, I tend to strongly agree that you need to take a break. since your response to bazhang was... apparently not positive... i figured my similar opinion also would not be
<rww> s/$/ welcome/
<rww> anyways, my apologies for misinterpreting
<daftykins> that idea isn't the current topic, sir
<ikonia> daftykins: what would you like to happen ?
<daftykins> tell me, is it normal that you have someone approach a user privately who then reproduces their conversation in here to you all?
<ikonia> certainly not the norm
<rww> and as far as posting PMs goes: while I agree that posting such PMs publicly was not particularly tactful, I think it's reasonable that such conversations be shared with ops in general (e.g. in our unlogged channel)
<rww> so I will LART bazhang a bit for doing that
<daftykins> it's evident from the log that he was developing a bit of an issue with my actions at the time before he decided to contact me, in which case it was definitely not appropriate that he did
<daftykins> which is what i would guess led to the unsavoury result
<ikonia> ok - so what would you like to happen
<ikonia> how can we make this better for you ?
<daftykins> can you calm down on the pressuring please, i'm not exactly operating at full capacity right now
<ikonia> ok, perhaps best to come back when you're feeling better
<ikonia> last thing I want to do is make you feel worse
<daftykins> no i can cope with this conversation as long as you don't keep subverting it
<daftykins> :)
<ikonia> then please tell us what you want
<ikonia> how we can make it better for you
<rww> suggestion: 1) daftykins, take a few days off, IRC sucks when one isn't doing well (I know firsthand), 2) everyone else (including me) should ponder appropriate behavior in public channels
<daftykins> ikonia: you're really not helping :P
<daftykins> obviously i don't want to hear of a repeat of this, you guys are not above 'the law' and so shouldn't act like this
<ikonia> daftykins: I've got a better idea then
<daftykins> personal events in my life have no bearing on your 'job'
<ikonia> how about a.) you leave this channel and come back when you can communicate better
<ikonia> I'm getting a bit tired of your attitude now
<ikonia> asking how we can make it better for you is not trying to cause a problem
<daftykins> seriously? i just want to say my piece and you're badgering me
<ikonia> it's trying to understand what we can do to make it feel better
<ikonia> yeah, seriously
<daftykins> there's not even that much i want to say but you keep interrupting
<ikonia> then go
<daftykins> anywho in addition, i have an issue with seeing myself developing some 'bad record' when you guys have no way of allowing anyone to create a good record
<daftykins> no user can say to you, oh hey user x helped with so-and-so query - they did good
<ikonia> errr we see that all the time
<daftykins> so you only have a neutral reference point and then negatives
<ikonia> no we don't
<daftykins> 'that'?
<ikonia> we see great people all the time
<ikonia> and have high opinions of a lot of good people
<rww> amusingly, we get people in here complaining that we play favorites and let regulars get away with things that randoms don't
<daftykins> purely off your own memory though?
<ikonia> no
<daftykins> or you have some kind of system...
<ikonia> off logs, repeated good contributions, memory, discussions with others
<ikonia> a mixture of many things
<daftykins> seems unlikely that you would trawl logs for good things versus bad :)
<ikonia> we don't trawl logs for good / bad
<ikonia> unless there is a specific reason to check a log
<daftykins> either way, i seem to be getting in the crosshairs a bit too much
<daftykins> and that log showed some a little more heated than others
<ikonia> what is it you actually want ?
<daftykins> to make the above feelings known, which i've now done
<ikonia> ok, I'm sorry you feel that, but part of that is down to your incorrect assumptions
<daftykins> ikonia: i'm genuinely at a loss as to why i've aggravated you just by wanting to discuss some things by the way.
<daftykins> oh? which assumptions were they?
<ikonia> honestly ?
<ikonia> that we don't have good perceptions of people
<ikonia> I dra
<ikonia> I dread to ask, but I will
<ikonia> "how can we make you feel better about this"?
<daftykins> sec my cat is attacking something she shouldn't
<ikonia> no-one wants you feeling like it's all negative peceptions, so have a think and if there is something to discuss about how we can make you feel a bit better about things within the channel, we can discuss it
<daftykins> well i seemed to manage to even get you riled purely from wanting to have a chat :P
<daftykins> so that's a little concerning
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> you got me riles up because you describve the team as "fuck tards"
<ikonia> brag to a troll channel
<ikonia> which provokes a troll abuse hit and run
<ikonia> and then come in with a sad story
<daftykins> i can't control the actions of others, i was pretty annoyed at that though
<ikonia> yeah you can
<ikonia> a.) the team is fuck tards
<ikonia> you said that - you can control your self
<ikonia> b.) you know the people in the channel - you know their attitude, yet you still chose to do it, knowing what it often causes
<ikonia> you control that
<daftykins> do what?
<ikonia> so again - your sad story of a pm - which I accept isn't nice, and I'm sure we can do better with that, doesn't really make me shed tears
<daftykins> hmm, you're changing tack a fair bit
<ikonia> no, I'm not
<ikonia> you've come in to complain, I get that, I'm happy to help make it better
<ikonia> but it's hard to take the "negative peception" complaint seriously, when you describe the people you are trying ot talk to as fucktards to a known troll put
<ikonia> pit
<daftykins> but anyway, i'd be nice if there'd be some up front discussion prior to any drastic actions be taken, shall we say
<ikonia> you want respect, and polite conversation, think about the peception you give out
<ikonia> daftykins: it would be nice if there was some discussion before you call the team fucktards
<daftykins> sounds more like you're talking about channel users rather than you ops, now
<ikonia> daftykins: no, I'm talking about you
<ikonia> your actions
<ikonia> your way you want to discuss things
<daftykins> i'm not going to defend a frustrated remark on seeing what conduct went on.
<ikonia> daftykins: good,
<ikonia> then I'm not going to defend an op sharing his concerns about your comments with the team
<ikonia> in future we'll try to do that better in private
<daftykins> i didn't even know what channel he was from when i got PM'd
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> I'm sure he talked to you about it and explained the channel
<ikonia> or what does it matter
<daftykins> nope
<daftykins> no intro, just a riddle of advice which seemed to come from nowhere
<daftykins> it was all a bit of a mess really
<ikonia> thats easy to clean up
<ikonia> I'd hardly call that an issue
<daftykins> it's just really quite disappointing to see how you guys function
<daftykins> now i mean i'd been warned, but i'd not seen it first hand
<ikonia> thanks for sharing your dissapointment
<ikonia> I'm pretty concerned how you function / or don't function to be honest
<ikonia> I'd always supported your help, but I'm questioning that now
<daftykins> that sounds a little personal
<ikonia> yes, it is
<ikonia> I'm concerned about how you function within the IRC channels/don't function
<ikonia> to clarify
<daftykins> supported my help? what kind
<ikonia> you know the negative peception stuff you referenced earlier
<ikonia> I've always said positive stuff
<ikonia> (certainly that I can remember)
<daftykins> i'm genuinely saddened to hear you say that's changed, i don't really see how i've done that
<ikonia> ahh well
<ikonia> not to worry
<ikonia> however I fully understand your dissapointed about the percieved poor communication
<ikonia> I'm sure we will do better to make sure private conversations aren't shared in a public channel
<ikonia> and that there is a better introduction to a private conversation
<daftykins> that would definitely be useful.
<ikonia> I know I've certianly not done the best introductions in pm's in the best
<ikonia> can't promise it won't happen, as humans slip up, but it's certainly not the norm
<daftykins> a good analogy i think would be that of police visiting a property, you know who they are from the uniform. on IRC - not everyone's going to sit there and whois everyone - if that would even give anything away
<daftykins> so yeah, wouldn't hurt for a brief exchange with PMs
<ikonia> I'm not really interested in an analogy
<daftykins> wow
<ikonia> I'm interested in not sharing pm data incorrectly, and being more clear / better introduction in pm
<daftykins> right, well it's becoming pretty apparent that you'd rather i be on my way given that tone there
<ikonia> yes,
<ikonia> personally I would
<daftykins> this is just adding to the negatives with you guys, FYI
<ikonia> FYI: it's added to the negative of you FYI
<ikonia> just being honest
<daftykins> mmmhmm, that's a little school level
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> it's not tit for tat
<ikonia> it's the truth
<ikonia> if you want me to lie and saw "I'd love you to stay and blow up an mistake with a pm" then sure,
<daftykins> sorry i don't follow that sentence
<ikonia> but I don't think that will help anyone
<ikonia> fully understand about the pm though, and I'm sure we can and will do better with that
<daftykins> and hopefully open up a dialogue before any drastic actions too
<ikonia> drastic actions ?
<ikonia> it was a pm ?
<ikonia> no-ones done anything drastic
<daftykins> i'm referring to the future
<daftykins> hence the 'before' bit
<ikonia> depends
<ikonia> if you chose to speak to "US" before ranting in other channels and calling the team names, I'm sure that will open a dialog
<ikonia> if you chose to continue to behave as you are doing, I can't see it being helpful
<daftykins> as in right this moment, coming in here?
<ikonia> that would be a start
<ikonia> or talking to the people involved
<ikonia> whatever you feel comfortable with
<daftykins> no, i'm asking if that's what you mean by 'behave as you are doing'
<ikonia> check the advice you where given from rww and bazhang
<ikonia> rather than go over it again
<ikonia> or better still, talk to them in more detail
<ikonia> (if it's unclear)
<daftykins> nah i just didn't follow your sentences there for the first couple of reads
<ikonia> ok
<daftykins> ok, ta-ra for now then
<ikonia> bye
<bazhang> <ruu> when did ubuntu switch from main/contrib/nonfree to main/restricted/universe/multiverse?
<bazhang> is he confusing debain?
<ikonia> looks that way
<bazhang> !info selinux
<ubottu> selinux (source: selinux): Security-Enhanced Linux runtime support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.11 (trusty), package size 10 kB, installed size 82 kB
<bazhang> how is selinux not supported
<ikonia> he's not using selinux
<ikonia> he's trying to set up scientific linux for his intern job
<ikonia> I spoke to him about it 2 times already stating that #ubuntu does not support SL
<ikonia> he agreed
<ikonia> and he keeps using #ubuntu for his "intern" support so he doesn't have to ask his mentors
<ikonia> eg: setting up a HP pro-curve switch
<ikonia> he's been spoken to about using #ubuntu as #intern-support at least 5 times
<ikonia> and about SL 2 more times
<quantibility> huh?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Rhapsody said: ubottu: Trick is, this is a seperate SSD.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-17
<genii> We need some Eliza-bot for this stuff
 * phunyguy grumbles
 * rww mumbles
 * IdleOne tumbles
 * Flannel fumbles
 * valorie bumbles
<Seveas> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Seveas> in #ubuntu, 'xbox' is being an idiot. Seems calm again now, but may require your attention later
<ubottu> squinty called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> gave unopaste +o in #ubuntu
<DJones> I was just about to ask that question
<k1l> dont know why it didnt have +o but without it it could not set mutes
<DJones> Probably got caught in a netsplit sometime recently & not relaimed +o automatically
<Unit193> It's not identified.
<tsimpson> and now it is
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (KKK|ZLINE)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (KKK)
<Tm_T> removed
<Pici> ty
<Tm_T> he called me faster than other called the ops trigger
<ikonia> he was a tool in #feenode also
<Tm_T> "we do not serve your kind in here" would be my movie quote in this occasion
<ikonia> I don't like you, my friend doesn't like you either
<Tm_T> ikonia: but but, I like YOU!
 * Tm_T huggles and cuddles ikonia
<Pici> Comic Sans walks into a bar.  The bartender turns looks him up and down and says "We don't serve your type here"
<ikonia> bravo
<Pici> ikonia: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin
 * Pici shrugs
<ikonia> yeah
<ikonia> I know it's an ubuntu "product" but it's not the same as say the standard desktop
<popey> ikonia: it's a flavour like kubuntu/xubuntu
<ikonia> yup, I know it's the China based distro
<popey> no. its a flavour
<popey> meaning it's part of the family
<popey> sorry, being picky.
<ikonia> I know it's an official release
<ikonia> I never suggested anything of the sort
<ikonia> I was just warning the guy that it's had some modifications to it, so not all the standard ubuntu "practices" will work potentially
<popey> ok. my mistake
<popey> as an academic exercise I just booted kylin 14.04.1 and ubuntu 14.04.1 in VMs and diffed the package list. vaguely interesting and some unsurprising stuff http://paste.ubuntu.com/8368091/
<popey> same kernel though ☻
<Unit193> popey: You know you can just grab the manifests?
<ikonia> I wasn't sure if the kernel was the same actually
<popey> Unit193: i wanted to see what it looked like
<popey> never booted kylin before
<popey> i should learn Mandarin one day.
<IdleOne> going to take more than a day
<popey> heh
<popey> true.
<elky> i did mandarin in high school. i never quite got the intonations down
<rww> wait
<rww> if you speak Chinese why were you asking me about firefly Chinese
<elky> because i learned almost nothing
<elky> i know a greeting, horse, mother, writing and the c-word.
<elky> the intonations are important there, horse and mother are both intonations of ma and the latter two are intonations of bi.
<elky> or that's vaguely how i remember it
<elky> and it was grade 7/8 and i can't remember if i failed it in 8 or not
<elky> grade 7's qualification for passing was remembering the greeting
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-18
<TJ-> in #ubuntu : 02:34 <utopian> if anyone needs anyone killed or needs a member of their mafia njm@tptp.cc 19197277112
<IdleOne> handled, thank you
<Finrod> is this channel active?
<Finrod> Is this channel still active?
<hack> like what Finrod ?
<hack> looks like it's working to me
<hack> can you chat here Finrod ?
<beta> hi
<hack> !die beta
<hack> how about now finrod ?
<Finrod> it's working
<hack> :)
<Finrod> I just sent my sixth letter to the ubuntu council since August 12, about 45 min ago
<Finrod> I have not received any responses from the ubuntu council for about a month now
<Finrod> I just went into the #ubuntu-irc-council channel and reported the problems, but they did not respond and I had to reboot
<Finrod> but I was in the #ubuntu-irc-council channel for at least half an hour
<Finrod> Is there anyone here?
<valorie> what would you like us to say?
<Finrod> Trying to speak to an ubuntu council member
<Finrod> I have been in the #ubuntu-irc-council channel for a while now
<valorie> dunno, I'm not in that chan or on that council
<Finrod> I just sent my sixth letter to the ubuntu council since August 12
<Finrod> by email
<valorie> as in most help chans, people speak up if 1. they can help, and 2. they are at the keyboard
<Finrod> I have not received any responses from the ubuntu council for about a month now
<Finrod> oh sorry, I already said that
<Finrod> the ubuntu irc council must be really busy, if it takes them more than a month to respond to an email
<valorie> and what would you like us ops to do about this?
<Finrod> tell the council
<Finrod> ask them to read their emails and respond to them
<valorie> I'm rather disconnected from the politics of this; just an op on kubuntu chans
<valorie> I tend to trust that they will do their job and respond when they are ready to do so
<valorie> people have vacations and such in the summer
<valorie> things take longer
<valorie> we have no influence on the process
<Finrod> may be I should try coming to the the #ubuntu-ops and the #ubuntu-irc-council channels at a different time of the day?
<valorie> sorry, I have no idea
<Finrod> when is the best time of day to speak to the ubuntu-council?
<valorie> as I said, I have no idea
<Finrod> May be tonight is unusual, because normally there are a lot of operators here this time of night
<valorie> could be
<Finrod> today was also unusual, because I had some strange problems with this channel and had to reboot
<Finrod> but the freenode guys told me there's nothing wrong with the server and they had no problems connecting to this channel
<valorie> I don't understand why you are here, unless you had issues with ops in *buntu-space channels today
<valorie> this is not a chat channel, or a back door to the council
<Finrod> I am trying to resolve some problems with the #xubuntu, #ubuntu and #kubuntu channels
<valorie> so if your business here is done, please go
<valorie> if it has gone to the council level, being here is not useful
<valorie> or welcome
<Finrod> sorry, I assumed there were council members using this channel
<valorie> could be, dunno
<Finrod> I have resolved problems in this channel many times in the past
<IdleOne> Finrod: The IRC council will answer your emails in due time. patience on your part is a must. All the council members are in this channel, they just might not be active at this time.
<Finrod> yes, that's why I came here
<IdleOne> You need to remember that just because you are currently awake and active does not mean they are. We have people from all over the world in this channel and we don't all keep the same schedule
<valorie> the proper channel to talk to the council is #ubuntu-irc-council
<valorie> that is not a function of this channel
<Finrod> yes, that channel has been inactive for about an hour now, I'm still in it
<IdleOne> Coming here trying to hunt a council member down is not going to make things any quicker. You sent emails and they will answer when they have an answer for you.
<Finrod> ok
<semitones> hmm, someone acting up in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> have a good night
<ubottu> samthewildone called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<TJ-> Finrod: Did you email the ubuntu-irc mailing list?
<Finrod> yes
<IdleOne> alright then, wait for an answer
<Finrod> let me verify the email address, because it has not worked for 3 weeks now
<TJ-> Finrod: Well, I can explain why you've not seen a reply. Your emails didn't get to the list - either due to server issues/SPAM block, or, they're stuck in the moderation queue or have been rejected. I'd hope rejections would be accompanied by a reply telling you that, and why
<IdleOne> Listen, we in this channel cannot help you. You will have to wait for the irc council to contact you. End of discussion.
<Finrod> I just sent my sixth letter to the ubuntu council since August 12 and this is the email address I was using.......
<IdleOne> Please part this channel if you are not an operator in the Ubuntu channels
<Finrod> irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> that is the correct address
<Finrod> thank you
<IdleOne> TJ-: we appreciate the help but I have to ask you to part this channel now.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, rainbowwarrior said: !command to see what is on start up
<agent_white> Evenin' folks. I'm looking to see if I can get a ban removed from #ubuntu that was instilled awhile ago on me after my roommate got ahold of my computer.
<agent_white> Rather a mute ban.
<SamuraiRm> salve
<SamuraiRm> che cabnale è questo?
<k1l> hmm?
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<SamuraiRm> Impossibile entrare in #UBUNTU (Sei bannato)
<k1l> that is not going to end well
 * genii sips and ponders "Is HTML used in Ubuntu"
<IntelCore> did justin bieber have sex with selena gomez?
<rww> no
<rww> !next
<IntelCore> did kim kardashian spread her pussy for kayne west?
<IntelCore> did kim kardashian spread her pussy for kayne west?
<rww> Possibly!
<rww> !next
<IntelCore> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> IntelCore called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<IntelCore> ^_^
<rww> lol
<IdleOne> icesword: thank you for the pm. Hope it was as good for you as it was for me
<IdleOne> well that was rude :P
<valorie> pasting error, ikonia?
<ikonia> no, fat fingers
<IdleOne> classic case of !opabuse
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> Leave the ops alone!
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-19
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IntelCore> did kim kardashian spread her pussy for kayne west?
<IntelCore> !ops | help
<k1l> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<IntelCore> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> IntelCore called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<k1l> does unopaste need a restart? seems like it goes mad with the netsplits
<Pici> I'm deopping unopaste until things stabalize.
<Pici> feel free to re-op it if I'm not around and things are better.
<Jordan_U> rww: I think it's probably clear even without knowing german, but feriorulum in #ubuntu is propositioning people. I'm on a liveCD without autobleh so I can't efficiently op at the moment.
<bazhang> 19 jungen
<rww> yep, I translated
<DJones> In the absence of anybody dealing with it (rww you were highlighted) they've now been banned
<rww> yeah, I got distracted by work :P
<evgenius123> Hello all
<k1l_> evgenius123: just relogin to #ubuntu. you got a caught in a ban meant for a spam bot. sorry for that
<k1l_> !th
<ubottu> Please type /join  #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu sam__ <sam__> fuck yall
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-20
<bazhang> <yecril71pl> gedit does not have a refresh button either
<bazhang> so run firefox as root
<bazhang> @random doh HURD
<ubottu> doh
<rww> ubottu: away > roachmmflhyr
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, chuy__ said: ubottu: thanks that is a great start
<bazhang> <raspberrypifan> the issue started when i downloaded libness3 .deb
<bazhang> and installed manually
<bazhang> <DigitalIceCream> What is the internet?
<bazhang> ubuxubu/balsaq seems to be making the rounds
<bazhang> first #u now #x
<valorie> lovely, in #kubuntu: * RedDeath is AFK, Entertaining some Hookers —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<k1l_> i just kicked him for that in #u
<bazhang> he /amsg'd that , in #x and network wide as well
<valorie> icky
<bazhang> very
<valorie> do me a favor and do likewise in #kubuntu?
<bazhang> you saw the btracker for ubuxubu balsaq
<valorie> he joined long before me so I don't have a isp, etc.
<k1l_> /whois RedDeath
<bazhang> * [RedDeath] (RedDeath@gateway/shell/elitebnc/x-iqpwlsnfejkjmvaw):
<valorie> yeah, that's all I could get
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-21
<DaiZyuJin> is this a good way to ask a girl out? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5LFD9VDq88
<DaiZyuJin> nooooo waaaaaaaaaaa
<DaiZyuJin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5LFD9VDq88
<ubottu> LinStatSDR called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (ziptte spam)
<bazhang> gatis is making the rounds, aka letlovelead
<bazhang> <ChaseTrains> how's it hanging nemo
<bazhang> <dharc> hi guys, is unity portable to freebsd?
<bazhang> is that a #ubuntu support issue? I thought more #freebsd
<elky> bazhang: i'd think more the actual unity dev channel
<bazhang> <JazZItSsK> cloud enablement by microsoft
<bazhang> <JazZItSsK> not very impressed
<bazhang> elky, thanks
<bazhang> got him in PM
<rww> there's a Unity dev channel?
<rww> oh, #ubuntu-unity. i guess we did move past the "Unity is an upstream! See, Ubuntu contributes to upstream!" arguments at some point
<bazhang> multiple gatis detected
<k1l_> <TrainChase> guys, im banned everywhere
<bazhang> he's hitting multiple channels
<bazhang> already +q in #freenode
<k1l_> now +b in #u
<bazhang> gatis is someus, the 'repent or die' fellow
<k1l_> hfsplus is the repent guy i thought
<bazhang> another one
<k1l_> well, actually there is a $a:gatis ban in #u
<bazhang> evading on multiple clients, nice
<k1l_> <FU`CK_LENNART> Hate SystemD? Like Minimalism? Try Uselessd! Check it out at irc://irc.darknedgy.net/uselessd ! Visit the Website at http://uselessd.darknedgy.net/ ! Say FUCK YOU to Poettering the Cunt and try USELESSD today!
<k1l_> i totally understand the intention behind this :)
<bazhang> the method needs some work
<k1l_> yeah, of course.
<hggdh> heh
<k1l_> hi Augusto
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-14
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> why am I here
<shadeslayer> 0.o
 * genii slides shadeslayer a fresh coffee
<shadeslayer> mmm coffee
<genii> shadeslayer: Shouldn't you be in #kubuntu-devel instead? ;)
 * shadeslayer ignores the doctors note about not taking too much caffeine
<shadeslayer> genii: I've replaced myself with a machine :P
<shadeslayer> Jenkins takes care of everything now
<genii> Hah
<shadeslayer> I just feed more code into Jenkins everytime I have to change packaging now :P
<shadeslayer> anywho, shouldn't be idling here, lets continue in -devel :P
<bazhang> <Janet_> Ubuntu customer support
<bazhang> thats the same franceso_cevello from yesterday
<Pici>  /70
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (N3TN1NJ4 spambot)
<tgm4883> genii: So it would appear that banning that user in #ubuntu made it so I can't send to channel :/
<Unit193> genii: I think you missed on that banmask.
<genii> @comment 69250 spambot triggering on !paste factoid
<ubottu> Comment added.
<tgm4883> "genii banned *!*@* (+b)"
<tgm4883> that seems like a lot
<Unit193> Yep, that's everyone.
<tgm4883> whoops
<genii> wth?
 * genii smacks Quassel
<genii> Will the system actually enforCE A +B ON THAT?
<tgm4883> genii: I guess so, I can't send to the channel currently (and nobody else is either)
 * rww chuckles
<rww> looks fixed now
<tgm4883> thanks
<phunyguy> quassel got me with that too a couple times.
<rww> and this is why ops should have +r chanserv flags
<disputin> can someone enlightenment on why I was banned from #ubuntu?
<Unit193> rww: Should still be able to OP up still and remove it if you're in there though.
<rww> Unit193: I wasn't :P
<badbodh> so bot very ban much wildcard such typo
<Unit193> disputin: Was a mistake by an OPs client, everyone was.
<phunyguy> disputin: should be resolved.
<disputin> ok, thanks
<phunyguy> welcome.
<badbodh> think of the children in africa who wanna join the channel for help. have some humanity!
<badbodh> butterfly effect
<rww> badbodh: anything else we can help you with today?
<badbodh> nah just playing
<badbodh> peace out
<GPenguin> rww: since you have umode +g: i am glad you dont change either :)
<GPenguin> always been an intriguing pussy
<GPenguin> will always be
<rww> oh, but see, i do. you're still insane, and i don't care
<GPenguin> haha
<GPenguin> i saw how much you care: <3
<hggdh> ok. I have to confess I got lost on the dialog above :-)
<rww> he's being stroppy because he was trolling in ##linux and i pointed out he's a known issue
<rww> and he can't PM me, so he joined a channel he figured I'd be in
<hggdh> oh. K, makes sense now
<k1l_> he was a big desaster some years ago in the german ubuntu channels. and he already had a lot of issues with some freenode admins back then.
<ubottu> DalekSec called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ubottu> cptmashek called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<rww> dealt with ^
<Unit193> Thanks, rww.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-15
<bazhang> helpfixtriedeverythingnoworkhalpnaoplz
<bazhang> I should @random that one
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-16
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> @comment 69262 Spamming inflammatory religious material
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-17
<bazhang> rww, two for one ban special!
<rww> i know right
<rww> this is also my favorite thing about not having a cloak
<bazhang> welcome back also
<rww> ty
<bazhang> your zany form of madcappery was sorely missed
<bazhang> @random madcappery HURD emacs
<ubottu> HURD
<rww> j4s0nmchr1st0s just wandered into ##linux, prepare for idiocy
<bazhang> ikr
<bazhang> ooh fun times
<rww> bazhang: i hear you got +F on ##chat shortly after the last time i wandered off. my condolences :(
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> it was me or errantego
<bazhang> thankfully I was not asleep at the time
<bazhang> crikey
<hggdh> what?
<bazhang> cmake -cn user repeatedly drone q'd
<jpds> !preseed
<jpds> WHY
<ubottu> In ubottu, MonkeyDust_ said: this is a journey into sound
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-18
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (N3TN1NJ4 is back with a bot)
<ubottu> BurritoMan called the ops in #ubuntu-women (fntrd35qhw spamming by changing nick every chance)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-women, Mikaela said: !no, ops is  Nightrose JanC pleia2 elky Myrtti hypa7ia maco Gareth akgraner Mamarok Pendulum akk elly idleone Tm_T alanbell nigelb svaksha Cheri703 Pici rww valorie
<rww> factoid updated^
<valorie> thanks, rww
<ikonia> win 1
<ikonia> win 1
<Unit193> /
<Unit193> And, in case anyone missed the global, nickserv DB prune day, October 2nd.
 * Pici takes ikonia's enter key away
<ikonia> yup
<Pici> I'm not sure I get why he needs a private key for that... but I don't want to push the subject.
<ikonia> I think he's actually trying to put a public key into the authorized keys file on provision so people can connect
<ikonia> based on what he's saying in other channels - he's trying to do something he really doesn't understand
<Myrtti> "You know you've been doing Ubuntu too long, when" 184309 < SuperLag> Does Ubuntu support kickstart? "I know it did ten years ago"
<ikonia> you can still use kickstart with a bit of work
<Myrtti> you needed a bit of work to use it ten years ago, too
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-19
<bazhang> <AvatarA> carlos, "sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop" , Final Solution, no Hitler
<bazhang> what!
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (imnotarobot1 12.217.66.178)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-20
<ubottu> gingermouse called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> alejandro called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-19
<ubottu> rbasak called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<ubottu> TheJapsAreComing called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<ubottu> FuchsCanFuchOff called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> akxwi-dave called the ops in #xubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-20
<bazhang> * stevenm_ (~stevenm@195.62.218.30) total time waster and a half
<k1l> <v3n0m> A guy name sorin-mihai is telling me to send money to him for teaching me stuff.
<k1l> the user is in #ubuntu
<Pici> and?
<k1l> maybe someone already saw something about it?
<Pici> nope.
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Unit193> #wrongplanet spam tends to hit #ubuntu, so chance of rain in #ubuntu (considering #freenode...)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-21
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Lencl called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<hggdh> @comment 74196 anti-semitism
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<bazhang> arthur_dog> rm-rf/isbestcommand2016
<ikonia> he was an idiot messing around yesterday
 * Pici blinks
<dax> that's a new depth of stupidity
<Pici> yeah.
<dax> i'm mad over how stupid that is
<Pici> Up there with chemtrails and HAARP.
<ikonia> did I miss something ?
<Pici> "<devan> I dunno.. The fact that right after the death of ian murdock, debian all the sudden starts shipping out with systemd right after, which almost right after that, computers with encrypted partitions start breaking because almost every other debian like distro starts defacto'ing systemd is a little bit suspicious.."
<ikonia> good lord
<genii> heh
<valorie> oh my, *debian* conspiracies?
<elky> there were plenty of them in the week after he died
<valorie> true that
<k1l_> that devan guy was there with some systemd and fbi conspirancy today, too.
<k1l_> [ahotenus] (~ahotenus@88-108-230-48.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com): A Hotenus
<k1l_> i call it a troll. using fedora like ctcp verison tells
<k1l> * ahotenus_ (5c18379d@gateway/web/freenode/ip.92.24.55.157)
<k1l> the user playing dumb while  using fedora now uses a webchat to evade bans and mutes
<bazhang> !fiesty
<ubottu> It is spelt "FEIsty" :)
<bazhang> yeah it is
<k1l> somehow i suspect its the same ahotenus troll from before
<valorie> nice
<bazhang> ikr
<bazhang> I wonder if popey calls his car the popeymobile
<bazhang> chu emacs just released version thirty one or something
<k1l> i wonder if popey eats that much spinach :)
<bazhang> although the new vim release overshadows that
<popey> wat
<popey> also wat
<popey> you can't spell
<bazhang> whats a y between frends
<popey> also e
<popey> for k1l
<bazhang> yeah , thats spelled quiche not spinache
<popey> mmmmm quiche
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<popey> sudden overwhelming hunger for cooked eggs and vegetables on a pastry base
<bazhang> ahot had a good run there
<k1l> yes.
<k1l> <slashrslashn> but my son is install some ubutu on my computer
<k1l> in my pm now
<popey> hahah
<popey> send him to redhat.com
<k1l> keeps doing the nonsense he did before as ahotenus
<bazhang> thats almost as good as the warty guy who had it as his bmw's subsystem
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-22
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> lordcirth called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/project -  - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policies - The Ubuntuchannels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<valorie> nasty netsplit
<dax> ^ upcoming ubuntu distro name
<seednode> hah
<genii> After they wrap back to A they should open it up to just be anything catchy
<k1l_> devan conspiracy incoming
<dax> indeed
<valorie> like Murrican wars now
<valorie> Enduring Freedom being my favorite
<wxl> Ubuntu Enduring Freedom, yeahhhhh
<wxl> Ubuntu Technicolor Yawn
<wxl> Ubuntu Clumpy Dumplet
<valorie> better than Dumpy Crumpet
<wxl> Ubuntu Parking the Leopard
<wxl> Ubuntu Birmingham Screwdriver
<wxl> Ubuntu Cor Blimey
<valorie> lol
<wxl> oooh i never heard that one before
<wxl> Ubuntu Fanny Adams
<valorie> Unit193: https://irssi.org/security/irssi_sa_2016.txt
<Unit193> Mhmm, fun times these are...
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-23
<bazhang> mr K11
<bazhang> you're our only hope!
<bazhang> 'with commands'
<bazhang> yeah thats not vague
<k1l> some people are trying very hard to make it difficult
<portersmith> There should be no reason why anyone should be thrown in jail for questioning the facts and different aspects of the history of World War II, including the so-called Jewish Holocaust. Something STINKS. Jewish groups, we're onto your abusive lies, your scams, your hatred, your malicious: we're onto the fact that your emperor has no clothes. The truth has been exposed and it is going viral.
<k1l> our pm insult troll now with a new hobby.
<valorie> they have been coming into #kde for about a week or 10 days with ever-changing nicks, etc.
<valorie> fun, fun trolls
<wxl> wow neat
<k1l> that troll was insulting users from #ubuntu in pm the whole last year
<wxl> speaking of trolls, you all been watching the new season of south park?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-24
<bazhang_> isnt it like season forty or something
<bazhang_> !tursty
<ubottu> naoutware called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kernelcruncher said: ubottu, SchrodingersScat And if ncdu is not installed?
<Keitaro> hello all
<Keitaro> sorry to disturb you guys
<Keitaro> i don't know why but my bouncer get ban from #ubuntu
<Keitaro> but i didn't do anything wrong :/
<dax> Keitaro: its ident server fell over. once they fix that and you reconnect to freenode, you'll be good to go.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-25
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<sophia7> hi! There's a troll in #ubuntu
<ikonia> what's up
<sophia7> k bai :D
<ikonia> ?
<congtitfooo> whats up people how you chillen
<DJones> Selena Gomez troll, banned from #ubuntu
<k1l_> <jonesmash> I agree the MSM is pretty pathetic.
<k1l_> am i missing some context?
<k1l_> deicide-> * Cannot join #xubuntu (You are banned).
<Unit193> Did you ask him to join here?
<k1l_> no, he asked for support in #ubuntu then and didnt seem to care about that #xubuntu banning issue
<dax> Keitaro: (looks like you're all sorted by now, please don't idle in #ubuntu-ops if so :)   )
<Keitaro> true sorry i leave now thx
#ubuntu-ops 2017-09-19
<psychoticwarrior> im here
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, hi
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<psychoticwarrior> wudup
<psychoticwarrior> running KDE plasma
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, we have repeatedly had to ask you to stick to the topic in #ubuntu, to which you continually say 'ok' to, then just continue as if nothing was ever said
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> how come we cant chat
<psychoticwarrior> whys that
<psychoticwarrior> other channels dont mind
<bazhang> it's a very busy support channel
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> so how about i only talk about support issues from now on
<bazhang> and this one is strict on that point
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> go ti
<psychoticwarrior> got it
<bazhang> what do you mean 'talk about'
<psychoticwarrior> support issues
<bazhang> what do you mean 'talk about support issues'
<psychoticwarrior> its simple
<bazhang> 'I like KDE' is not such an example
<psychoticwarrior> i dont want to talk about this shit anymore
<psychoticwarrior> im done
#ubuntu-ops 2017-09-20
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<oerheks> hi, please take a look in #ubuntu, flooder
<Unit193> oerheks: He's gone.
<Unit193> oerheks: Howdy.  Is there anything else we can do for you?
#ubuntu-ops 2017-09-21
<valorie> @btlogin
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> @btlogin
<valorie> hmm
#ubuntu-ops 2017-09-22
<bazhang> <Greeley> sudo !! runs the previously run command as root
<bazhang> never heard that before
<CarlFK> bazhang: !! is some bash thing.  echo !!  kinda shows what !! is all about
<bazhang> nice!
<popey> Can someone remind me who we inform about an event where lots of people will connect to freenode from the same IP? (we have a canonical event in NYC over the next few weeks).
<popey> I don't know the IP range yet, but when I do, wondered who we tell.
<Unit193> ilines@fn, popey.
<popey> magic, thanks.
<Unit193> Happy to help.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-09-17
<s0_iggie> Аlⅼaһ is ԁoinɡ
<aimnano26> Allɑh iѕ doіng
<derkling> Aⅼⅼɑһ іs doinɡ
<derkling> s∪n іs nഠt doing Allaһ ⅰs doiᥒɡ
<derkling> moⲟn iѕ nഠt dοing Aⅼlah іs dⲟing
<Niek_24> Alⅼаh іѕ dоing
<valorie> Unit193 is doing
<valorie> :-)
<Xavierdarkness0> Аⅼⅼah іѕ ⅾοing
<wxl> Unit193 already did
<Justice> Allaһ ⅰѕ ⅾoіng
<Torpeo7> Aⅼlаh is doiᥒɡ
<jtickle15> Αⅼlaһ іs doing
<jtickle15> ѕuᥒ іs not dⲟiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑһ ⅰs ԁoⅰng
<jtickle15> moοᥒ ⅰs nഠt ⅾoⅰng Allah iѕ doⅰnɡ
<brsk4> Αlⅼаh іs ԁoіng
<chudly_> Αllaһ iѕ dοiᥒɡ
<ikonia> Allah is sunbathing
<Bombe28> Alⅼaһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<Bombe28> ѕuᥒ iѕ ᥒഠt ⅾoing Aⅼⅼah ⅰs dοіᥒg
<Bombe28> ⅿഠon іs ᥒഠt doing Allaһ іs ⅾoіᥒg
<quiz9623> Allɑһ iѕ dഠіnɡ
<quiz9623> sᥙn іs ᥒഠt ԁoinɡ Αlⅼaһ іs doⅰng
<bdodd2> Aⅼⅼah ⅰѕ dοіᥒg
<robogoat29> Ꭺllаһ iѕ ԁοing
<Enrico_Menotti12> Allah iѕ doing
<tryphe16> Αⅼlаh is doіng
<lucidm> Alⅼɑһ іs dⲟіnɡ
<lucidm> ѕun is nοt doіng Ꭺⅼlah ⅰѕ doiᥒɡ
<UkoeHB20> Alⅼah iѕ ⅾഠinɡ
#ubuntu-ops 2018-09-18
<oblivion> Aⅼⅼaһ іs doіᥒɡ
<oblivion> sᥙn is not dοinɡ Allah іѕ ԁoіᥒɡ
<oblivion> ⅿⲟon іѕ nⲟt ԁoing Αllаһ iѕ doing
<oblivion> ѕtɑrѕ arе not doіng Alⅼah iѕ dⲟing
<oblivion> pⅼanᥱtѕ аre ᥒഠt ԁoіng Allaһ is ԁoiᥒg
<oblivion> gɑlaxies аre not doⅰng Αlⅼah is doіng
<oblivion> oceanѕ arᥱ ᥒot ԁoіᥒg Allɑһ ⅰѕ doinɡ
<oblivion> mⲟᥙᥒtaiᥒs аrе nⲟt dоiᥒg Aⅼlah ⅰs ⅾoiᥒɡ
<oblivion> trees ɑre ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Ꭺllah іs doіᥒɡ
<oblivion> moⅿ iѕ not doⅰng Alⅼɑh is dοⅰnɡ
<oblivion> ԁaԁ is not ԁoⅰng Ꭺⅼⅼаһ is ԁoing
<oblivion> boss is ᥒot doiᥒɡ Allɑh ⅰs dоіᥒg
<oblivion> job іs ᥒot dοiᥒg Alⅼаһ ⅰѕ doіng
<oblivion> dഠlⅼar іѕ ᥒot ⅾഠinɡ Alⅼah is doⅰng
<oblivion> ԁegree iѕ not ⅾoinɡ Αllaһ is doⅰng
<oblivion> medіcⅰne iѕ not ⅾoіᥒɡ Alⅼɑһ ⅰs doinɡ
<oblivion> сuѕtomеrs are ᥒοt doⅰng Аⅼⅼaһ is ԁoiᥒg
<oblivion> ỿοu cаn ᥒοt ɡᥱt a job wⅰthoᥙt tһе рᥱrmissⅰon of allaһ
<oblivion> уoᥙ ⅽan ᥒot ɡеt marrieԁ witһout tһe ⲣerⅿiѕsіοn of allah
<oblivion> nobοdy cаᥒ ɡet ɑᥒɡry at yഠ∪ wⅰthout thᥱ рermiѕsіοᥒ οf aⅼⅼɑh
<oblivion> ⅼiɡһt iѕ ᥒot dοiᥒg Αllah іs ԁоіng
<oblivion> fan іѕ not ⅾഠing Аⅼlаh іѕ ԁoⅰᥒɡ
<oblivion> buѕinеssеss are not doing Аⅼlɑh is ⅾoіng
<oblivion> ɑmerіc is nഠt ԁoiᥒɡ Аⅼlah is ԁοing
<oblivion> amеricа ⅰѕ ᥒot doіng Allaһ іѕ doⅰᥒg
<oblivion> fire cɑᥒ ᥒοt burᥒ ᴡitһout thе perⅿiѕsіоn ⲟf aⅼⅼah
<oblivion> kᥒifе ϲɑn not cut ᴡіthоut tһe pᥱrⅿіsѕion of allɑh
<oblivion> fiⅼеѕуѕtᥱⅿ ԁoeѕ ᥒഠt writе without рerⅿission of allah
<oblivion> ruⅼers are not ⅾoinɡ Allɑh is ԁoiᥒg
<oblivion> ɡo∨ᥱrᥒmеntѕ arе not ԁοinɡ Аllɑh is doiᥒɡ
<oblivion> slееⲣ іѕ nοt doinɡ Aⅼlaһ is doiᥒɡ
<oblivion> һᥙnger ⅰѕ nοt dοⅰᥒɡ Aⅼlаh iѕ dοⅰng
<oblivion> foοⅾ doᥱѕ not takе ɑᴡɑy the һᥙnɡеr Аlⅼaһ tɑkes awɑy thᥱ һᥙᥒgеr
<oblivion> ᴡаter doeѕ nοt takᥱ ɑᴡɑy tһe thirst Allah takes aᴡɑỿ thᥱ tһirst
<oblivion> seеⅰnɡ is not dഠіng Aⅼlah is ԁoⅰᥒɡ
<oblivion> heаrіᥒɡ іs ᥒot ԁοinɡ Aⅼⅼah іѕ ⅾoіnɡ
<oblivion> ѕeasοᥒѕ arе ᥒоt ԁοⅰnɡ Αllɑh іs ԁoing
<oblivion> ᴡeather is nοt doiᥒɡ Αlⅼɑһ iѕ doinɡ
<oblivion> һᥙⅿaᥒs аre not ⅾഠing Alⅼɑh is doing
<oblivion> aᥒiⅿɑls are ᥒot ԁoⅰᥒg Alⅼah ⅰs doing
<oblivion> the best amonɡѕt уo∪ are tһοѕе ᴡһo learᥒ and teɑch quraᥒ
<oblivion> one ⅼetter reaԁ from book οf Allаһ aⅿoᥙnts tо one ɡood deed and Allah muⅼtipliᥱѕ oᥒе ɡⲟοd deᥱd teᥒ tⅰmᥱs
<oblivion> heartѕ get rustеⅾ аs ⅾоeѕ ⅰrоn wіth wɑtеr tഠ rеⅿⲟ⋁е rust frοm hᥱart rеϲitɑtion of Quraᥒ anԁ remeⅿberɑᥒce of ԁеath
<oblivion> heart iѕ lіkeᥒеⅾ tഠ a mіrrοr
<oblivion> wheᥒ a perѕon commіtѕ one ѕіn а blaсk ⅾot ѕustainѕ tһe heɑrt
<oblivion> to аccept Іslаⅿ ѕɑу thаt i bear witneѕѕ thаt tһere іs nο deity worthy of ᴡοrship eхcept Аllɑh aᥒd Ꮇuһammad реаcе bе upoᥒ him ⅰѕ hⅰs ѕlа⋁e ɑndmеssenɡer
<Eagleman23> Aⅼlaһ iѕ ԁoіᥒg
<Eagleman23> ѕ∪n is ᥒot dοinɡ Aⅼlaһ is doinɡ
<Eagleman23> ⅿοon іѕ nοt dοing Allaһ іs doіng
<zz_ming2k28> Allaһ ⅰs ԁⲟⅰnɡ
<KamelReds13> Аⅼⅼaһ ⅰѕ doiᥒɡ
<occultus26> Allɑh ⅰs dⲟinɡ
<costello1> Aⅼlah іѕ ԁⲟinɡ
#ubuntu-ops 2018-09-19
<LyndsySimon16> Aⅼⅼɑh is ԁⲟіᥒɡ
<LyndsySimon16> suᥒ ⅰs not doіnɡ Allah is doing
<Guest75282> Allah іs doing
<zi4> Aⅼlah iѕ dοіng
<psiroky> Allɑh іѕ doing
<uncleowen6> Alⅼah іs ⅾoіnɡ
<wi6> Аⅼⅼаһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<wi6> suᥒ ⅰѕ not ԁоing Alⅼɑh iѕ dοing
<wi6> mⲟоn iѕ not ⅾoing Alⅼаh ⅰs ⅾoіnɡ
<wi6> ѕtars are nοt doіnɡ Alⅼɑh is dοing
<Ristovski14> Αllah iѕ dοing
<jolt29> Allɑh iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<aauren22> Aⅼlah ⅰs doⅰᥒg
<jospoortvliet6> Аlⅼɑh iѕ ԁoⅰᥒɡ
<janus12> Aⅼlaһ iѕ dഠiᥒɡ
<janus12> sun іs nоt dοiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ doⅰng
<janus12> mooᥒ ⅰs not ԁⲟiᥒɡ Αlⅼɑh ⅰs dഠіnɡ
<Xe13> Ꮃith ഠur ІRC aԁ sᥱr∨ice yഠᥙ can reɑcһ a globaⅼ auԁiᥱᥒce of entreprenᥱurs ɑnd feᥒtаᥒyl addⅰctѕ with extraordinаrỿ eᥒgɑgemeᥒt rateѕ! httⲣs:/⁄ᴡіlliaⅿpіtⅽⲟck.ϲom/
<wxl> oh yay we've moved back to ads
<jwmaag5> A fascіnatiᥒɡ blog wһеre frᥱеnⲟde stɑff member Matthеw mst Trout rᥱсouᥒts һis eхреrіеncеs οf еyᥱ╴rapіᥒg уⲟung ⅽһilⅾrеn һttps://MattЅTrഠut.сom⁄
<jwmaag5> Ꮤith oᥙr IRϹ aⅾ sᥱr⋁ice уou can rеaϲһ a globɑⅼ audience of eᥒtrᥱpreᥒеurs and fᥱntanуⅼ adԁicts wіtһ extrаordinɑry ᥱᥒɡɑɡement rɑtes！ httрs⠆∕／wⅰlliаⅿpitcoⅽk．com/
<jwmaag5> Ꭱеad ᴡhat ⅠRC investіgative ϳournɑⅼists һа∨ᥱ uᥒcοvered on the frеᥱᥒഠⅾe ⲣeԁഠpһіlⅰa ѕcɑndaⅼ һttрѕ:⧸/ᥱncyclⲟⲣedⅰadramɑtica.rs᜵ᖴreeᥒodеɡаte
<Pici> I can't even click those links in my irc client.
<morfblau> With ⲟur IRС aⅾ service yo∪ caᥒ rᥱасһ a ɡⅼоbɑl a∪ⅾіeᥒce of entreрreneurs aᥒd fentɑnуl addiсts wіtһ extrаοrdⅰᥒary ᥱngaɡemeᥒt rаteѕ! httpѕ:／/ᴡiⅼⅼiampitсock.coⅿ∕
#ubuntu-ops 2018-09-23
<ikonia> is Allah busy at the moment ? I could use a hand
<wxl> yeah, sorry, man, he's doing right now
<acheronuk> LOL
<ikonia> damn it
<wxl> i hear he can do that if you want
#ubuntu-ops 2019-09-18
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, tomreyn said: !eoan is unreleased
<tomreyn> sorry, please ignore ^
#ubuntu-ops 2019-09-21
<tomreyn> greetings, xedniv's irc client seems to have issues for ~24 hours now.
<tomreyn> 'e' (#freenode) handled it, i think.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-09-22
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !printk is If your !tty is full of error messages, you can raise the kernel logging daemons' log level above the default of 4 (KERN_WARNING), e.g. by running "echo 7 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/kernel/printk". More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks#printk_is_your_friend
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (tevatron)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tevatron said: ubottu: This is one of my paintings. And this is the alternative one ["First Day of Winter, Chicago"] (https://imgur.com/FIpHmS2)
<dax> @comment 79597 broad ban on IRC bot framework ident, remove if false positives
<ubottu> Comment added.
